# simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil I



## Wembley (1 Januar 2006)

Derzeit entstehen einige SMS-Angebote, die 50 oder 100 Gratis-SMS versprechen, aber der User vorsichtig sein muss, dass nicht ein ein- oder zweijähriges Abo draus wird.

Am heftigsten wird derweil simsen.de beworben. Zwei Screenshots:

1) Die Original-Seite: Information über Abo (falls man nicht innerhalb von 14 Tagen kündigt) ganz unten. In einem normalen Fenster nicht sichtbar, nur wenn man scrollt.

2) Eine beworbene Seite: w*w.bittegra**s.de/gr*tis-sms.php
Die Information über das Abo ist auch mit Benutzung der Scrollleiste nicht zu sehen. Sie bleibt unsichtbar.

Das fängt ja gut an.

BTW: Dank an "lyrikologiker", der diesen Link gefunden (Screenshot Nr.2) hat.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (2 Januar 2006)

> Wir schreiben Ihnen Monat für Monat 100 SMS für sieben Euro bei einer Laufzeit von 24 Monaten mit einer Jährlichen Abrechnung im vorraus gut.


Steht da auch irgendwo, was es kostet?

Der Text sagt wohl nur, dass der Verbraucher eine Gutschrift im genannten Wert erhält. Also weiß der Verbraucher, was er bekommt.

Wo steht nun der Preis?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## lyrikologiker (2 Januar 2006)

der preis steht hinter den teilnahmebedingungen ...

@wembley ... bitte - gerne ... wo man sich nicht überall "trifft"  8)


----------



## Wembley (2 Januar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> > Wir schreiben Ihnen Monat für Monat 100 SMS für sieben Euro bei einer Laufzeit von 24 Monaten mit einer Jährlichen Abrechnung im vorraus gut.



Eine in der Tat "interessante" Formulierung.

Jedenfalls haben die Designer wieder mal "vergessen", wichtige Informationen an prominenter Stelle zu platzieren. Immer das selbe Theater mit den Designern.

Es gibt auch andere ähnlich aufgebaute Projekte wie:

smsfever.tv
sms-lion.de
smsfrog.de
sms-trend.de

und ein anderer, der kurz online war, und über den schon eifrig diskutiert wurde:

http://www.affiliate.de/forum/ftopic7971.html

Jedenfalls hat dieser eine große Fangemeinde bei den "Affiliates".

Am stärksten wird aber eindeutig "simsen" beworben. Man suche bitte in Google nach "gratis sms" und schaue sich auf der rechten Seite die Google-Anzeigen an. Dann wird man bemerken, wie viele zu simsen führen.

Weiters leiten viele Top-Domains, die früher Dialer- oder Handypay-Domains (Hausaufgaben, Malvorlagen und andere) waren,  zu diesem Angebot.

Ein Unterschied zu alten Dialer- und Handypayzeiten besteht doch: Keine Telekom und keine Handyprovider betreiben das Inkasso. Man muss Rechnungen schicken. Vielleicht wird der eine oder andere Bankdaten abfragen. 

Den Zubringern wird es egal sein. Die kriegen ihre Provision. Den Ärger haben dann die Betreiber. Ob sich der Herr V. F., der das Projekt "simsen" leitet, nicht möglicherweise verkalkuliert hat? Das Mitleid würde sich bei vielen aber in Grenzen halten. Abgesehen davon, dass man in solchen Fällen fürs Geldeintreiben oft ja seine Leute hat.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*simsen.de*

Bei diesem Text ist doch totale Verwirrung angesagt. Keinerlei Hinweise auf  entstehende Kosten. Bei "unbedarften" Interessenten könnte der Eindruck entstehen, sie erhielten 100 SMS im Gegenwert von 7 Euro geschenkt.

Das ist mal wieder "[] pur", die sicherlich in den nächsten Wochen die Foren massiv beanspruchen wird.

Der "Doktor" RA aus Hamburg und seine knigge-erfahrene Co-Anwältin werden wohl wieder viel zu tun kriegen mit Abmahnungen wegen Beleidigung , Einstweiligen Verfügungen o.ä.. (s. GTI-Forum, Probino-Thread 3)

Gruss JBG

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## rolf76 (2 Januar 2006)

Der Inhalt auf der oben unter 2) genannten Seite _"w*w.bittegra**s.de/gr*tis-sms.php"_ (unteres Sreenshot) scheint sich bereits wieder geändert zu haben. Dort wird nunmehr eine _"Messagemonster SMS Flatrate"_ beworben.

*EDIT: Habe nach Hinweis (s.u.) noch mal nachgeschaut: Die oben als unteres Screenshot abgebildete Werbung ist auf der Seite w*w.bittegra**s.de/gr*tis-sms.php weiterhin und unverändert als PopUp enthalten. Das PopUp war bei mir lediglich blockiert.*

Die simsen.de Seite (oberes Sreenshot) ist aber noch gleich.

Über die Betreiber wurde hier vor kurzem geplaudert.


----------



## dvill (2 Januar 2006)

Die Wiederbelebung der Hausaufgaben lässt schon die Erinnerung an die Hochzeit der Dialerei aufkommen, als es darum ging, Kunden zu finden, die bereit waren, "Fehler zu machen" (Der Link benötigt Zeit).

Nun werden sich die Ersteller "fehleranfälliger" Angebote an Verbraucher aber selbst um das Beitreiben der Gewinne kümmern müssen. Hierbei haben sie die volle Nachweispflicht, über einen gültigen Kaufvertrag zu verfügen.

Die Informationspflichten verlangen von den Anbietern explizit, Mittel bereitzustellen, mit denen der Verbraucher fehlerhafte Eingaben vor dem Vertragschluss erkennen und korrigieren kann.

Insofern sind die Voraussetzungen jetzt günstiger. Aber es könnte eine Zeit dauern, bis das Thema im Griff ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Inhalt auf der oben unter 2) genannten Seite _"w*w.bittegra**s.de/gr*tis-sms.php"_ (unteres Sreenshot) scheint sich bereits wieder geändert zu haben. Dort wird nunmehr eine _"Messagemonster SMS Flatrate"_ beworben.
> 
> Die simsen.de Seite (oberes Sreenshot) ist aber noch gleich.
> 
> Über die Betreiber wurde hier vor kurzem geplaudert.



hallo!


vielleicht funktioniert nur das script auf deinem browser nicht ... welchen browser verwendest du?


----------



## rolf76 (2 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe noch mal nachgeschaut: Die oben als unteres Screenshot abgebildete Werbung ist auf der Seite w*w.bittegra**s.de/gr*tis-sms.php weiterhin und unverändert als PopUp enthalten, das PopUp war bei mir lediglich blockiert.

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## lyrikologiker (2 Januar 2006)

so nu hab ich endgültig cookies aktiviert  :roll: 




> Es gibt auch andere ähnlich aufgebaute Projekte wie:
> 
> smsfever.tv
> sms-lion.de
> ...



sehr interessant .... alles andere personen im impressum .... aber überall diese 1. .. 2. ... 3.... aufmache ... sogar die felder auf den anmeldemasken sind - was ich so kurz überflogen habe sogar identisch angeordnet ...


wo gibtsn das teil zu kaufen?  :roll:


----------



## drboe (2 Januar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Text sagt wohl nur, dass der Verbraucher eine Gutschrift im genannten Wert erhält. Also weiß der Verbraucher, was er bekommt.


Weiß er das sicher? Aus den AGB:



> § 1 Geltungsbereich
> (1) Die nachstehenden Geschäftsbedingungen sind Bestandteil eines jeden Vertrages zwischen der *VERIMOUNT FZE LLC, The Fairmont Building 712 / Sheik Zayed Road, Dubai, United Arab Emirates* (im Folgenden: Dienstleister) und dem Kunden.
> 
> § 3 Vertragsleistungen
> ...


Hervorhebungen von mir. In §6(1) wurde das Zitat nicht etwa gekürzt. Hinter "Die Sms" kommt also kein weiterer Text. Soviel zur Sorgfalt, mit der solche AGB zusammen gehauen werden. Vielsagend! Man darf also vor allem zweimal 84 Euronen, also insgesamt 168 EUR abliefern, was m. E. schon etwas verschleiert wird. Für jede der monatlich 100 SMS zahlt man damit 7 ct im Voraus zuzüglich der Kosten für den Internetzugang. So viel günstiger als SMS Pakete der Mobilfunker ist das dann gar nicht mehr. Durch den Wettbewerb der Billig-Mobilfunk-Angeboten können 7 ct + x demnächst schon teuer sein. 

Und war nicht eine  Grundidee von SMS die ortsunabhängige Nutzung mit mobilem Gerät (auch für den Sender)? Die ist hier nicht möglich, wenn der PC, den man benötigt, zu Hause steht. Hinter dem Angebot dürfte also die Überlegung stehen, dass Vielsimser hier ein Einsparpotential vermuten, dass für die übliche, mobile Nutzung von SMS-Diensten gar nicht gegeben ist. Dann nutzt man das Kontingent gar nicht aus, was die tatsächlich gesendeten SMS natürlich verteuert. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## lyrikologiker (2 Januar 2006)

> Soviel zur Sorgfalt, mit der solche AGB zusammen gehauen werden.




viel besser find ich noch da noch die agb vom partnerprogramm (partner.simsen.de)



> Folgender Mitglieder/Sponsorenvertrag tritt mit der Anmeldung bei AboDesk.de [...]



ei ei ......


----------



## Teleton (2 Januar 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aus den AGB:....


In diesem Zusammenhang: Die Anmeldung beim SMS Frosch funzt auch ohne das man einen Haken bei "Ja, Ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen" setzen muss.


----------



## lyrikologiker (2 Januar 2006)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (2 Januar 2006)

Ich habe gerade die "sms-Lion"-Seiten sms-****.de und sms****.de angeschaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass dort die Links "Teilnahmebedingungen", "AGB", "FAQ" und "Preise" ohne Zieladresse angelegt sind ("#") und dadurch nur auf die Startseite führen.


----------



## Reducal (2 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade sms-lion.de und smslion.de angeschaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass dort die Links "Teilnahmebedingungen", "AGB", "FAQ" und "Preise" ohne Zieladresse angelegt sind ("#") und dadurch nur auf die Startseite führen.


Das würde bedeuten, dass die AGB nicht wirksam einbezogen und somit die Verträge unwirksam sind - also ein echtes Gratisgeschäft. Blos welcher Nutzer dokumentierts, wenn dann später die AGB ordnungsgemäß verlinkt sind?


----------



## rolf76 (2 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Langsam!

Immerhin steht auf der Startseite noch 


> Sollten Sie nicht innerhalb der 14-tagigen Testphase von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen, so gehen Sie ein Abonnement ein, welches monatlich 6,99€ kostet und vierteljährlich im Voraus in Rechnung gestellt wird. Durch das Abonnement erhalten Sie monatlich 100 Credits mit denen Sie bis zu 50 SMS versenden können.



Diese Angaben sind bei der Auslegung des Vertragsinhalts stets als Ausgangspunkt zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

Naja, jetzt wollen wir es den österreichischen Dubaianern mal nicht zu leicht machen, was das Aufdecken von Fehlern betrifft. Heute Morgen erst habe ich mit einem freundlichen Herrn In Wien telefoniert - man kennt den Schmäh der einschlägigen Foren bereits (natürlich auch in diesem hier). Im Übrigen distanziert man sich von Verlautbarungen, man habe etwas mit probino zu tun.


----------



## lyrikologiker (2 Januar 2006)

> Immerhin steht auf der Startseite noch




wenns auch sichtbar ist  :-?


----------



## rolf76 (2 Januar 2006)

Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> ...den österreichischen Dubaianern mal nicht zu leicht machen, was das Aufdecken von Fehlern betrifft. Heute Morgen erst habe ich mit einem freundlichen Herrn In Wien telefoniert - ...


Demnach handelt es sich bei den hier diskutierten Seiten sämtlich um Partnerseiten der österr.-dubaian. Unternehmung und die Seiten sehen aufgrund der "Kostenlosen Werbemittelerstellung" in den "Gold-Mitgliedschaften" alle so gleichförmig aus?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

> Im Übrigen distanziert man sich von Verlautbarungen, man habe etwas mit probino zu tun.



*lol*


ping -c1 simsen.de
PING simsen.de (80.249.117.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from webslave1.probino.de (80.249.117.2): icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=20.0 ms

ping -c1 probino.de
PING probino.de (80.249.117.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from webslave1.probino.de (80.249.117.2): icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=19.5 ms


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2006)

...und was bedeutet das?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2006)

Dass die beiden Domains/URls auf exakt dieselbe  Server-IP  führen, welcher Zufall....


----------



## SEP (5 Januar 2006)

... und wem gehören die? :holy:


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2006)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php?p=0

einfach mal eingeben, jede Menge vertraute Namen...

cp


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> vertraute Namen...


Tracerout zeigt dann auch den bekannten Namen am Amsterdamer Server wieder an, dem (scheinbaren) Ende der Fahnenstange.


----------



## Wembley (6 Januar 2006)

Die Begeisterung für diese neuen SMS-Dienste ist bei der potentiellen Kundschaft mancherorts direkt spürbar. Speziell D. F., der ehemalige Dialermagazineur, kriegt mit seinen fiebrigen SMS sein Fett ab. Möglich, dass ihm das alles bald über den Kopf wächst. Jetzt steht er mit seinem Inkassobüro an vorderster Front und kann sich nicht mehr hinter ein paar Reihen verstecken. Aber auch schon andere, wie der allseits beliebte dubaianische Österreicher V.F., haben den einen oder anderen Kunden, der doch nicht mit dem allen ganz zufrieden ist. 

Diese SMS-Anbieter haben allerdings auch Konkurrenten, die schon länger am Markt sind und diesem Treiben schon gar nicht wohlwollend zuschauen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## lyrikologiker (9 Januar 2006)

http://www.net-tribune.de/article/050106-12.php


----------



## Wembley (9 Januar 2006)

Siehe auch hier:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=322

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2006)

und  hier: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13280


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

*Simsen.de*

Ich hatte mich bei www.si....de am 2.1.06 angemeldet und hatte nicht gesehen das dass Angebot monatlich 7 Euro kostet!!Ich bin noch unter 18 ,und wollte den Vertrag natürlich direkt stornieren nachdem mich ein Freund darauf aufmerksam gemacht hatte.Ich schrieb inzwischen schon 6 E-Mails worauf ich noch keine Antwort bekam,das ja wohl ein Witz ist.

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2006)

*Re: Simsen.de*



			
				Kirscha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schrieb inzwischen schon 6 E-Mails worauf ich noch keine Antwort bekam,das ja wohl ein Witz ist.


Ein Witz ist das nicht! Aber die Wiener Niederlassung des dubaianischen Unternehmen steht zum schwächelnden Support via E-Mail. Die sind in mehreren Ländern tätig und nehmen dafür das Geschäft vorrangig in Beschlag, erst danach kommt anscheinend die Problemabwicklung. Warum rufst Du eigentlich nicht mal dort an und fragst nach, ob die Nachrichten eingegangen sind und wann mit einer Antwort zu rechnen ist?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

Auf teltarif wird mittlerweile heftig über smsf****.tv diskutiert.
Zwei User dort (D****C***** und di****3) zeigen grosses Interesse daran, dass bezahlt wird.

Und eine Stellungnahme eines D*****F**** ist auch schon erschienen.


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Und eine Stellungnahme eines D*****F**** ist auch schon erschienen.


Hättest Du mal einen Link dahin?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-freesms/240-90.html


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2006)

> demnach 19 Jahre.


ein Jungunternehmer 


> Sofern Sie innerhalb der 14-tägigen Testphase nicht von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen, gehen
> Sie ein Abonnement ein, welches Sie monatlich 7 Euro kostet und Ihnen ein Jahr im voraus in Rechnung
> gestellt wird. Das Abonnement berechtigt Sie monatlich 50 SMS zu versenden.


Die  übliche Masche, ein Jahr im voraus. Wieviel Prozent der SMS  werden eigentlich vom I-Net verschickt? 
0,1%  , 0,01% oder homöopathischer Bereich? Im Bekanntenkreis kenne ich niemanden der SMS vom I-Net aus verschickt. 


cp


----------



## rolf76 (11 Januar 2006)

D.F. schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde alles von einem Hamburger Medien Rechtsanwalt überprüft und wir stehen im ständigen Kontakt mit diesem. Unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen wurden ebenfalls von diesem verfasst. Die AGB sind extra kurz gefasst, somit sollte diese jeder innerhalb von 2 Minuten lesen können. Wenn man nur 30 Sekunden liest, weiß man schon, dass es etwas kostet. Und wie gesagt, es steht auch unten auf der Seite. Das Sternchen haben wir nicht eingefügt, weil die Seite vorher nicht rechtens war, sondern um zu versuchen weitere Missverständnisse zu vermeiden und um smsfe....tv transparenter zu gestalten.


Ob smsfe***.tv nach diesen Nachbesserungen noch mit der Werbung der Konkurrenz mithalten kann?


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-freesms/240-90.html


Dieses Mal nicht simsen sondern smsfever. Erstaunnlich finde ich eigentlich nur das Design, es ähnelt doch stark einigen anderen Projekten. Gibt es dafür einen Baukasten oder ist das alles eine Schmiede?



> § 5 Widerrufsberechtigung
> 
> Der Teilnehmer ist berechtigt, seine Anmeldung zum Abonnement SMS*****.tv binnen 14 Tagen ab Anmeldung zu widerrufen. Für den Widerruf ist Textform ausreichend, d. h. es genügt beispielsweise eine E-Mail. Zur Fristwahrung der Widerrufsfrist ist die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs an den Betreiber ausreichend.


----------



## stieglitz (11 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Gibt es dafür einen Baukasten oder ist das alles eine Schmiede?


Vielleicht sollten sich diese Jungs ja tatsächlich besser mit Baukästen beschäftigen. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## rolf76 (11 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Erstaunnlich finde ich eigentlich nur das Design, es ähnelt doch stark einigen anderen Projekten. Gibt es dafür einen Baukasten oder ist das alles eine Schmiede?


Ich vermute - ohne es zu wissen - dass das alles Partnerseiten von simsen sind, vgl. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=131537#131537, vgl. partner.simsen.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2006)

Mit keiner  Silbe geht er (und keiner der "Konkurrenten")  darauf ein, dass es sich um I-Net/PC  > Handy Übertragung handelt.  
Das mag im rechtlichen Sinn keine Irreführung sein, aber die Unerfahrenheit des Normalverbrauchers 
wird da sicherlich voll ins Kalkül gezogen. Wieviele  SMS werden vom PC zum Handy verschickt? 
Wie soll den die Rückantwort erfolgen? Der "PC-Angesimste" muß dann auf jeden Fall aufs Handy des anderen 
senden, Rückantwort ist, soweit ich das sehe,  nicht vorgesehen  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob smsfe***.tv nach diesen Nachbesserungen noch mit der Werbung der Konkurrenz mithalten kann?



Im Vergleich zu anderen SMS-Seiten ist diese Seite wirklich höchst transparent. 
Normalerweise wird für die Darstellung der Kosten doch dunkelgraue Schriftfarbe auf schwarzem Hintergrund verwendet.


----------



## SEP (11 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Mit keiner  Silbe geht er (und keiner der "Konkurrenten")  darauf ein, dass es sich um I-Net/PC  > Handy Übertragung handelt.
> (...)
> Wieviele  SMS werden vom PC zum Handy verschickt?


Zukünftig: 50 oder mehr pro Monat ...

(In den AGB steht's drin, aber tatsächlich nur dort ...)


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Im Vergleich zu anderen SMS-Seiten ist diese Seite wirklich höchst transparent.


Der Inhalt  ist genauso intransparent wie der aller anderen Seiten, siehe vorhergehendes Posting 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

Ein sicherlich (jedenfalls für die Betreiber  ) nicht unangenehmer Nebeneffekt der SMS-Dienste ist doch auch, dass sich den Betreibern bequem ganze Quellen bespambarer und handelsfähiger Handynummern erschließen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Der Inhalt  ist genauso intransparent wie der aller anderen Seiten, siehe vorhergehendes Posting



Meine "Aussage" bezog sich auf die Preisangabe unten auf der Seite.
Und es war mehr als Seitenhieb auf andere Seiten gedacht und eher ironisch gemeint, was ich meine, auch gekennzeichnet zu haben.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2006)

Totaler Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> was ich meine, auch gekennzeichnet zu haben.


Woher soll ich wissen, wer hier anonym was postet?  Ohne angemeldet zu sein,  kann hier jeder anonym 
"dazwischenfunken" ohne  dass eine Zuordnung möglich ist.


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2006)

Schwarzseher schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sicherlich (jedenfalls für die Betreiber  ) nicht unangenehmer Nebeneffekt der SMS-Dienste ist doch auch, dass sich den Betreibern bequem ganze Quellen bespambarer und handelsfähiger Handynummern erschließen.


Diese Mal gebe ich Dir unbedingt Recht. Da das Skin an _probino_ erinnert, kann man an dieser Stelle einen kurzen Haken schlagen, siehe > HIER <! Deshalb auch meine Frage nach der Designvorlage.


----------



## Teleton (11 Januar 2006)

> § 5 Widerrufsberechtigung
> Der Teilnehmer ist berechtigt, seine Anmeldung zum Abonnement SMS*****.tv binnen 14 Tagen *ab Anmeldung* zu widerrufen. Für den Widerruf ist Textform ausreichend, d. h. es genügt beispielsweise eine E-Mail. Zur Fristwahrung der Widerrufsfrist ist die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs an den Betreiber ausreichend.


Hat ja nicht soviele Übereinstimmungen mit dem Gesetz:





> §355 BGB Abs (2)
> Die Frist beginnt mit dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem dem Verbraucher eine *deutlich gestaltete* Belehrung über sein Widerrufsrecht, die ihm entsprechend den Erfordernissen des eingesetzten Kommunikationsmittels seine Rechte deutlich macht, in Textform* mitgeteilt worden ist*, *die auch Namen und Anschrift desjenigen, gegenüber dem der Widerruf zu erklären ist,* und einen Hinweis auf den Fristbeginn und die Regelung des Absatzes 1 Satz 2 enthält.


Gibts da eigentlich im Anmeldevorgang noch eine weitere Widerufsbelehrung oder nur die in den AGB versteckte?


----------



## Wembley (11 Januar 2006)

Wie dieser Screenshot zeigt, wird man dazu animiert, mit seinen Simsen-Zugangsdaten auf die Malvorlagen zuzugreifen. Nur hat das eine (Simsen) mit dem anderen (Malvorlagen) nichts zu tun. Zumindest mir ist keine Symbiose zwischen dubaianischen Wienern und der südsteirischen/hessischen Kooporation bekannt.

Daher: Was haben die Zugangsdaten von Simsen bei den Malvorlagen verloren? Solche Daten sollen ja nicht in die Hände von Dritten fallen. Wenn aber diese die Daten haben, was könnten sie rein theoretisch damit anstellen? Gratis-SMS versenden? Wohl uninteressant. Da man aber wohl auch in einen Bereich gelangt, wo persönliche Daten stehen (Name, Adresse, Telefonnummer) kann sowas schon mal delikat werden. Was sagt der "Ombudsmann" dazu? *lol*

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

*SIMSEN.de*

Hallöchen!!!
Habe gerade eine Rechnung von Simsen.de über 84,00 EUR (wird für ein Jahr im Voraus verlangt) im Emailpostfach gefunden. Ich habe dort vor einiger Zeit bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und gar nicht gewußt, dass ich ein SMS-Abo damit aboniert habe.
Habe diesen Servie natürlich noch nie genutzt und war doch ziemlich sprachlos, dass ich jetzt eine Rechnung erhalten habe. 
Habe jetzt eine Email an simsen.de geschickt und mitgeteilt, dass ich den Betrag nicht bezahlen werde und die Sache, falls sie weiterhin auf den Betrag bestehen würden, meinem Anwalt übergebe.
Meint ihr, dass ich etwas mit dem Anwalt bewirken kann?
Bin total verunsichert jetzt und brauche dringend eine Antwort!!!

Danke schon einmal im voraus!

Gruß Tali


----------



## dotshead (11 Januar 2006)

*Re: SIMSEN.de*



			
				tali schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr, dass ich etwas mit dem Anwalt bewirken kann?
> Bin total verunsichert jetzt und brauche dringend eine Antwort!!!
> 
> Danke schon einmal im voraus!
> ...



Die Antwort sollte dir dein Rechtsbeistand aka Anwalt geben. Rechtsberatung hier im Forum ist unzulässig.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

*habe ebefalls eine rechnung von simsen.de  bekommen*

hallo!
habe ebenfalls eine rechnung von simsen.de bekommen. der vorfall, mit gewinnspiel etc. ist bei mir haargenau derselbe.
was kann man dagegen machen?
gruß


----------



## Wembley (11 Januar 2006)

*Re: SIMSEN.de*



			
				tali schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen!!!
> Habe gerade eine Rechnung von Simsen.de über 84,00 EUR (wird für ein Jahr im Voraus verlangt) im Emailpostfach gefunden. Ich habe dort vor einiger Zeit bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und gar nicht gewußt, dass ich ein SMS-Abo damit aboniert habe.
> Habe diesen Servie natürlich noch nie genutzt und war doch ziemlich sprachlos, dass ich jetzt eine Rechnung erhalten habe.
> Habe jetzt eine Email an simsen.de geschickt und mitgeteilt, dass ich den Betrag nicht bezahlen werde und die Sache, falls sie weiterhin auf den Betrag bestehen würden, meinem Anwalt übergebe.
> ...



Wichtig ist, dass du dir vor Augen hältst, wie du zu Anmeldemaske gekommen bist bzw. wie die ganze Seite ausgesehen hat. Wenn man die Original-Simsen-Seite betrachtet, dann ist es kaum zu übersehen, dass es hier zumindest um SMS geht (100 gratis SMS), neben dem beworbenen Gewinnspiel natürlich. Das mit dem Abo ist natürlich ein anderes Thema. Das dann dem Anwalt schildern, der dann wissen sollte, was zu tun ist.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2006)

*Re: habe ebefalls eine rechnung von simsen.de  bekommen*



			
				tali schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade eine Rechnung von Simsen.de über 84,00 EUR (wird für ein Jahr im Voraus verlangt) im Emailpostfach gefunden.





			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> habe ebenfalls eine rechnung von simsen.de bekommen.



Könntet Ihr bitte diese E-Mail-Rechnung anonymisiert (persönliche Daten gelöscht) hier herein kopieren? Mich interessiert insbesondere der Absender/Forderungssteller/Vertragsgeber, dessen Sitz und welche Art an Steuern dieser geltend macht.



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> habe ... rechnung ... was kann man dagegen machen?


Bezahlen, bestreiten, ignorieren - alles ist möglich! Nochmal in aller Klarheit: wegen der verbotenen Rechtsberatung werden in diesem Forum dahingehend keine Empfehlungen getroffen. Hierzu sind Rechtsanwälte zu konsultieren oder der Rat bei Verbraucherschutzinstitutionen einzuholen.
Deutungen, wie hier was vorliegt und wohin die Reise gehen könnte sind momentan nur ansatzweise möglich, da das Phänomen _simsen & Co._ in dieser Form erst relativ neu am hiesigen Markt aufschlägt und die Zusammenhänge erst noch einigermaßen ausreichend analysiert werden müssen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

bin drauf reingefallen!!!!
muss ich jetzt zahlen?
oder kann ich rückwirkend kündigen?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

*sms-trend.de*

Auch sms-trend.de arbeitet mit unterschiedlichen Seiten, je nachdem, ob ein Parameter über die URL mitgegeben wurde oder nicht:

ht*p://sms-trend.de/index.php?subid=spammer 
Anmeldeformular mit Text
"Nach der Anmeldung kannst du sofort 50 Gratis SMS versenden und mit ein wenig Glueck gewinnst du ein Motorola RAZR V3!"
+ Hinweis
"Nach dem Registrieren erhalte ich 50 Gratis SMS und nehme gleichzeitig an der Verlosung eines Morola RAZR V3 teil. Gleichzeitig beauftrage ich sms-trend.de mir jeden Monat für einen Preis von nur sieben Euro 50 SMS gutzuschreiben. Der Betrag wird jährlich im Vorraus in Rechnung gestellt. Die Laufzeit beträgt 24 Monate."

ht*p://sms-trend.de/index.php
Anmeldeformular mit Text
"Nach der Anmeldung bekomme ich 50 Gratis SMS und nehme an der Verlosung eines Motorola RAZR V3 teil! Gleichzeitig beauftrage ich SMS-Trend mir jeden Monat 50 SMS für nur 7€ gutzuschreiben. Der Betrag wird _jälich_ im Vorraus berrechnet."
kein weiterer Hinweis auf Vertragsdauer (und nur ein Schreibfehler ).

Wurde mir per Popup (trotz Popup-Blocker im Firefox) via ht*p://info-ad.de/popup.php?n=sads&w_sads=5065  präsentiert.

_URLs deaktiviert, nach den NUB müßten sie sogar gelöscht werden
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

habe eine falsche adresse & einen anderen namen angegeben meint ihr ich bekomme post von der polizei deswegen? 
meine ip haben die ja!
oder meint ihr die schicken die mahnungen nur zur angegeben adresse und ich höre nichts wieder von denen außer per email!
oder muss ich vielleicht sogar mit einer anzeige rechnen?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

*Re: sms-trend.de*



> _URLs deaktiviert, nach den NUB müßten sie sogar gelöscht werden
> modaction _


Tschuldigung :roll:


----------



## rolf76 (12 Januar 2006)

daja schrieb:
			
		

> bin drauf reingefallen!!!!
> muss ich jetzt zahlen?
> oder kann ich rückwirkend kündigen?


Könntest Du etwas genauer werden? Was hast du genau gemacht und dabei gedacht und was wird dir jetzt überraschend in Rechnung gestellt?


----------



## sascha (12 Januar 2006)

> habe eine falsche adresse & einen anderen namen angegeben meint ihr ich bekomme post von der polizei deswegen?



Frag doch einfach bei deren Support an. Die geben ja alle Kontaktadressen an.


----------



## rolf76 (12 Januar 2006)

d schrieb:
			
		

> habe eine falsche adresse & einen anderen namen angegeben meint ihr ich bekomme post von der polizei deswegen?
> meine ip haben die ja!
> oder meint ihr die schicken die mahnungen nur zur angegeben adresse und ich höre nichts wieder von denen außer per email!
> oder muss ich vielleicht sogar mit einer anzeige rechnen?


Hast du denn den Dienst in Anspruch genommen oder dich nur angemeldet? Kann man denn den Dienst überhaupt in Anspruch nehmen, bevor man bezahlt hat? Wolltest du denn den Dienst kostenlos in Anspruch nehmen?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

habe mich wie die anderen in diesem thread bei simsen angemeldet.
allerdings  mit fake namen&fake anschrift (die person die ich angegeben habe gibt es garnicht, genauso wenig die adresse!).
die rechnung habe ich auf eine sogenannte wegwerf adresse bekommen. einzig&allein die handy nummer war richtig, allerdings ist diese auch auf jemand ganz anderes registriert.
muss ich nun angst haben das ich sogar angezeigt werde von den leuten die hinter simsen.de stecken? oder werden die nicht weiterforschen?


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2006)

d schrieb:
			
		

> habe eine falsche adresse & einen anderen namen angegeben meint ihr ich bekomme post von der polizei deswegen?


Schon möglich, nämlich dann, wenn es von irgendwem eine Anzeige in diesem Fall gibt und Du über die IP-Adresse ermittelt wirst. 



			
				d schrieb:
			
		

> ...meint ihr die schicken die mahnungen nur zur angegeben adresse ...


...wenn Du die von einem existierenden Empfänger eingegeben hast, ist das sehr Wahrscheinlich. Der könnte das dann auch sein, der die Anzeige erstattet. Die Anbieter machen sowas eher nicht, insbesondere dann, wenn sie im Ausland sitzen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

also meint ihr habe ich glück gehabt mit dem bezahlen?
dienst habe ich in anspruch genommen im glauben es sei kostenlos (habe nur gratis sms wahrgenommen!)!
also die haben bis jetzt nur meine ip adresse!


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

empfänger existiert nicht...


----------



## sascha (12 Januar 2006)

> also meint ihr habe ich glück gehabt mit dem bezahlen?
> dienst habe ich in anspruch genommen im glauben es sei kostenlos (habe nur gratis sms wahrgenommen!)!



Wenn Du nur die Gratis-SMS wahrnehmen wolltest, warum hast Du Dich dann nicht einfach fristgerecht wieder abgemeldet?


----------



## rolf76 (12 Januar 2006)

Meiner Meinung nach geht es um drei Fragen:

1. Hat der Anbieter tatsächlich die IP noch gespeichert? Kann niemand von uns mit Sicherheit sagen.

2. Kann der Anbieter über eine evtl. gespeicherte IP den Nutzer ermitteln? Würde gehen, wenn er Anzeige erstattet, die StA den Nutzer ermittelt und der  Anbieter Akteneinsicht nimmt.

3. Ist das Verhalten überhaupt strafbar? Hängt so sehr vom Einzelfall ab, dass du eine Antwort hier nicht finden wirst. Erforderlich ist in jedem Fall ein Vorsatz, d.h. eine bewusste Inanspruchnahme entgeltlicher Leistungen mit dem Willen, diese nicht zu bezahlen. Wer dachte, nur und ausschließlich eine kostenlose Leistung in Anspruch zu nehmen, hat diesen Vorsatz m.E. nicht. Allerdings stellt sich doch immer die Frage: Wer hat schon was zu verschenken?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

also in der rechnung tauchte eine ip auf, die stimmen könnte!
ich wollte nur free-sms&dachte schon das ich uU mit werbung zugemüllt werde, deswegen die wegwerfemailadresse&die falschen daten.
von dem kostenpflitchtigen inhalt wusste ich jedoch nichts...dachte es wäre kostenlos, denn es gab ja auch free-sms!


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

*zu spät?!*

Hallo,

ich habe eben eure Beiträge durchgestöbert. Ich bin nämlich in die Falle gegangen. Heute morgen hate ich eine Rechnung von 84€ in meinem Mailspostkasten.

Ich bin gerade dabei, eine Kündigung zu schreiben und Sie als Einschreiben zu versenden. Wer kann mir sagn, ob das was nützt und wenn es nichts nützt, was ich statt dessen machen kann?!

Danke für eure Hilfe!

latantefolle


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2006)

*Re: zu spät?!*



			
				latantefolle schrieb:
			
		

> Heute morgen hate ich eine Rechnung von 84€ in meinem Mailspostkasten.


Kannst die mal bitte hier herein kopieren, siehe auch > HIER <.


----------



## tuxedo (12 Januar 2006)

Also ich sehe das so, dass das Angebot einzig und allein auf Irreführung des Users ausgelegt ist. Die für den Kunden wesentlichen Vertragsbestandteile, nämlich die Kosten, werden so weit verschleiert wie irgend möglich. Außerdem enthält das Angebot Fehler: Man muss zwar die Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptieren, diese existieren aber nirgends. Es gibt nur die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, die aber wohl nicht Vertragsbestandteil sind, weil man ihre Kenntnisnahme nirgends bestätigen muss. Also was ich sagen will, wenn solche Firmen dippelschisserig sind bei der Eintreibung der Gelder und der Gestaltung ihres Angebots, dann können wir User auch dippelschisserig sein, wenn es darum geht, zu bestreiten, dass irgendwie ein Vertrag zustande gekommen sein soll. 

 :dagegen: 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

Das es sich um eine PDF handelt, ist nach dem Copy die Formatierung so ganz hin. Aber man kann es ja trotzdem lesen.

Hier also die Rechnung:


Rechnung - Simsen.de
Rechnungsnummer: SMS-.... /06/01 Datum: 2006-01-11
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
gemäß Ihrer Bestellung berechnen wir Ihnen folgenden Auftrag
Pos ArtNr Bezeichnung Anz MwSt-Satz Preis Gesamt
1 4947 Simsen.de 1 0% 84,00 EUR 84,00 EUR
von 2005-12-19 - 2006-12-19 (12 Monate = 1200 SMS)
Gesamt 84,00 EUR
Gesamt-Brutto 84,00 EUR
Gesamt ohne MwSt. 84,00 EUR
MwSt. 0,00 EUR
Zahlungsmethode: Vorkasse
Diese Rechnung ist Bestandteil Ihres Auftrags vom 2005-12-19. Ihre Kundenummer: SMS-.....
Wir bitten Sie den Betrag von 84,00 €, unter Angabe der Rechnungsnummer Rechnung SMS-...... innerhalb von 10 Tagen auf das folgende
Konto zu überweisen:
Verwendungszweck: SMS-.....
Bankverbindung Deutschland: Bankverbindung Österreich:
Inhaber: Verimount FZE LLC Verimount FZE LLC
Bank: Dresdner Bank Dresdner Bank Wien
Kontonummer: 980152202 200406902
Bankleitzahl: 50080000 19675
IBAN: AT951967500200406902
SWIFT-BIC: DRESATWX
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Simsen.de Team
Firmensitz Postanschrift Bankverbindung Deutschland Bankverbindung Österreich Kontakt
Verimount FZE LLC Verimount European Service Bank: Dresdner Bank Bank: Dresdner Bank Wien Tel.: Aufgrund der Umstellung unserer
The Fairmont Building 712 Mollardgasse 11 Kontonummer: 980152202 Kontonummer: 200406902 Fax.: Telefonanlage erst wieder ab 16.1.2006
Sheik Zayed Road 1060 Wien Bankleitzahl: 50080000 Bankleitzahl: 19675 EMail: [email protected]
Dubai Österreich
United Arab Emirates


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

Vielen dank für den hinweis tuxedo.
das werd ich grad noch in die kündigung übernehmen.
ich geh lieber auf nummer sicher und verschicke das anschreiben gleich nachher noch als einschreiben, oder?


----------



## rolf76 (12 Januar 2006)

Wie bei allen Vertragsschlüssen im Internet können sich Verbraucher durch fristgerechte Ausübung ihres Widerrufsrechts von Verträgen lösen.



			
				simsen-AGBs 12.1.2006 schrieb:
			
		

> § 5 Widerrufsrecht
> 
> (1) Der Kunde kann, sofern er Verbraucher im Sinne des § 13 BGB ist, die Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an: Verimount, Mollardgasse 11, 1060 Wien oder per E-Mail an: [email protected].
> 
> (2) Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat.


Der _Text _dieser Widerrufsbelehrung entspricht inhaltlich den gesetzlichen Vorgaben, Muster siehe hier. Es ist in jedem Einzelfall (im Zweifel mit Hilfe der Verbraucherzentralen oder eines Anwalts) zu prüfen, *ob die Widerrufsfrist noch bzw. bereits läuft*: 

*Grundlage: §§ 312d, 355 BGB:*


> *§ 355 BGB: Widerrufsrecht bei Verbraucherverträgen*
> 
> (1) Wird einem Verbraucher durch Gesetz ein Widerrufsrecht nach dieser Vorschrift eingeräumt, so ist er an seine auf den Abschluss des Vertrags gerichtete Willenserklärung nicht mehr gebunden, wenn er sie fristgerecht widerrufen hat. Der Widerruf muss keine Begründung enthalten und ist in Textform oder durch Rücksendung der Sache innerhalb von zwei Wochen gegenüber dem Unternehmer zu erklären; zur Fristwahrung genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung.
> 
> ...





> *§ 312d BGB: Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht bei Fernabsatzverträgen *
> 
> (1) Dem Verbraucher steht bei einem Fernabsatzvertrag ein Widerrufsrecht nach § 355 zu. Anstelle des Widerrufsrechts kann dem Verbraucher bei Verträgen über die Lieferung von Waren ein Rückgaberecht nach § 356 eingeräumt werden.
> 
> ...





> *§ 312b BGB: Fernabsatzverträge*
> 
> (1) Fernabsatzverträge sind Verträge über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen, [...], die zwischen einem Unternehmer und einem Verbraucher unter ausschließlicher Verwendung von Fernkommunikationsmitteln abgeschlossen werden,  [...]
> 
> (2) Fernkommunikationsmittel sind Kommunikationsmittel, die zur Anbahnung oder zum Abschluss eines Vertrags zwischen einem Verbraucher und einem Unternehmer ohne gleichzeitige körperliche Anwesenheit der Vertragsparteien eingesetzt werden können, insbesondere Briefe, Kataloge, Telefonanrufe, Telekopien, E-Mails sowie Rundfunk, Tele- und Mediendienste.





> *§ 312c BGB: Unterrichtung des Verbrauchers bei Fernabsatzverträgen*
> 
> (1) Der Unternehmer hat dem Verbraucher rechtzeitig vor Abgabe von dessen Vertragserklärung in einer dem eingesetzten Fernkommunikationsmittel entsprechenden Weise klar und verständlich und unter Angabe des geschäftlichen Zwecks die Informationen zur Verfügung zu stellen, für die dies in der Rechtsverordnung nach Artikel 240 des Einführungsgesetzes zum Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuche bestimmt ist. Der Unternehmer hat bei von ihm veranlassten Telefongesprächen seine Identität und den geschäftlichen Zweck des Kontakts bereits zu Beginn eines jeden Gesprächs ausdrücklich offen zu legen.
> 
> ...





> *§ 312e BGB: Pflichten im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr*
> 
> (1) Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er dem Kunden
> 
> ...



Meiner Kenntnis nach (ich lasse mich gerne korrigieren) bestehen für eine wirksame Mitteilung der Widerrufsbelehrung momentan folgende Grundsätze:

Die Widerrufsbelehrung muss dem Verbraucher nach Vertragsschluss so in Textform mitgeteilt werden, dass ein Exemplar der Belehrung bei ihm verbleibt, der Verbraucher muss zum Speichern oder Ausdrucken aufgefordert werden. 
Die Widerrufsbelehrung muss sich durch Farbe, Buchstabengröße, Sperrschrift oder Fettdruck vom restlichen Text in nicht übersehbarer Weise abheben.

_*EDIT: Ergänzt*_


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2006)

Danke Gast, ich habe das jetzt mal geordnet:



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Rechnung - Simsen.de
> 
> Rechnungsnummer: SMS-00****/**/01 Datum: 2006-01-**
> 
> ...



Womit dann meine Fragen von zuvor geklärt wären und ich Katzenhai von gestern Recht geben muss - sehr geschickt eingefädelt!


----------



## braindead (12 Januar 2006)

Reducal,

was hat Katzenhai gestern gesagt? Ich finde seinen Beitrag nicht?!


----------



## tuxedo (12 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bei allen Vertragsschlüssen im Internet können sich Verbraucher durch fristgerechte Ausübung ihres Widerrufsrechts von Verträgen lösen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also eigentlich müsste der schriftliche Widerruf noch möglich sein. Auf der Website von denen steht übrigens irgendwo, dass sie telefonisch und fax-technisch erst ab dem 16. Januar 2006 wieder zu erreichen sind.

Was mich auch mal interessieren würde: Wenn schriftlich widerrufen wird, hat man dann trotzdem ein Anrecht auf die 100 Gratis-SMS? Oder sind die fest an das Abo gekoppelt? Dann wären es aber meines Erachtens keine Gratis-SMS sondern allenfalls Frei-SMS. Schon wieder ne Dippelschisserei... :roll:  Sorry.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## rolf76 (12 Januar 2006)

Du hast mich zitiert, während ich noch am Basteln war, zitierte Ausführungen sehen jetzt so aus:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133383#133383


----------



## tuxedo (12 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast mich zitiert, während ich noch am Basteln war, zitierte Ausführungen sehen jetzt so aus:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133383#133383



Hab mein Posting angepasst.


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2006)

braindead schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal,
> 
> was hat Katzenhai gestern gesagt? Ich finde seinen Beitrag nicht?!



Das war aus dem Parallelthread, zum selben Thema.


----------



## rolf76 (12 Januar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Also eigentlich müsste der schriftliche Widerruf noch möglich sein. Auf der Website von denen steht übrigens irgendwo, dass sie telefonisch und fax-technisch erst ab dem 16. Januar 2006 wieder zu erreichen sind.
> 
> Was mich auch mal interessieren würde: Wenn schriftlich widerrufen wird, hat man dann trotzdem ein Anrecht auf die 100 Gratis-SMS? Oder sind die fest an das Abo gekoppelt? Dann wären es aber meines Erachtens keine Gratis-SMS sondern allenfalls Frei-SMS.


Als Anbieter würde ich natürlich *entgegnen, dass das Widerrufsrecht durch die Nutzung der Gratis-SMS (soweit erfolgt!) bereits erloschen sei.* Grundlage für diese Argumentation ist § 312d BGB:



> *§ 312d: Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht bei Fernabsatzverträgen
> *
> (1) Dem Verbraucher steht bei einem Fernabsatzvertrag ein Widerrufsrecht nach § 355 zu. ...
> 
> ...


*[EDIT: Tuxedo hat weiter unten darauf hingewiesen, dass der Anbieter damit wirbt, dass man auch trotz Widerrufs die Gratis-SMS behalten dürfe]* 


Kann mal jemand der Betroffenen die Registrierungsbestätigungs-Email posten?


			
				Simsen-AGB schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 2 Vertragsschluss*
> 
> (1) Der Vertrag im Form eines Geschäftsbesorgungsvertrages zwischen dem Dienstleister und dem Kunden kommt durch die Registrierung des Kunden entsprechend des festgelegten elektronischen Verfahrens unter Angabe der für den Vertragsabschluss erforderlichen Daten *und der hierauf erfolgenden Vertragsannahme durch Übersendung der Registrierungsbestätigung per E-Mail durch den Dienstleister *zustande.


----------



## braindead (12 Januar 2006)

Hier die Bestätigungsmail:


Sehr geehrter *****,

vielen Dank fur Ihr Vertrauen in Simsen.de

Anbei erhalten Sie Ihre persönlichen Zugangsdaten für den Mitgliederbereich von Simsen.de.

*************************************************************

Zugangsdaten:

E-Mail: ****
Passwort: ****

*************************************************************

Einloggen können sie sich direkt unter

ht*p://wWw.Simsen.de/?content=login

Bitte heben sie diese E-Mail gut auf und drucken sich diese gegebenenfalls aus.

Sie können sich ab sofort in den Mitgliederbereich einloggen und direkt SMS versenden.

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß dabei.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Simsen.de-Team

*************************************************************

Supportanfragen senden Sie bitte an Service [at] Simsen.de

*************************************************************


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2006)

braindead schrieb:
			
		

> Einloggen können sie sich direkt unter
> 
> ht*p://wWw.Simsen.de/?content=login


----------



## rolf76 (12 Januar 2006)

Also kann man das Angebot so festhalten:

Ich registriere mich und erhalte meine Login-Daten. Dadurch soll dann für 2 Jahre ein SMS-Dienstleistungsvertrag nach arabischem Recht (abgesehen von zwingendem deutschen Recht) zustande kommen, der mich berechtigt, monatlich 100 SMS vom Internet aus zu versenden. Dafür zahle ich jedes Jahr im voraus, und zwar für das erste Jahr im voraus 84 EUR und für das zweite Jahr möglicherweise mehr, weil der Anbieter sich vorbehält, die Preise für die jeweilige Jahresrechnung der Marktlage anzupassen. Und wenn ich nach 24 Monaten nicht rechtzeitig kündige, soll sich der Vertrag jeweils um ein weiteres Jahr verlängern.

Die "Gratis-SMS" sind 100 weitere SMS, die ich in den ersten 14 Tagen der Vertragslaufzeit, offensichtlich bereits vor Bezahlen der ersten Jahresrate, verbrauchen kann. (Es soll sich NICHT um eine Schnupperphase mit anschließender Kündigungsmöglichkeit handeln. Da ich durch die Inanspruchnahme der "Gratis-SMS" die vertragliche Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehme, soll mein zuvor bestehendes Widerrufsrecht durch Versenden der ersten "Gratis-SMS" erlöschen.)
*[EDIT: Tuxedo hat weiter unten darauf hingewiesen, dass der Anbieter damit wirbt, dass man auch trotz Widerrufs die Gratis-SMS behalten dürfe]* 

Nach diesem Modell soll der Kunde mit Versenden der ersten "Gratis-SMS" also bereits für 2 Jahre vertraglich gebunden sein.


----------



## braindead (12 Januar 2006)

So scheint es. das Kuriose dabei ist, dass ich EINE EINZIGE SMS versenden konnte, bei allen weiteren Versuchen die Meldung kam: Sie haben kein Guthaben.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2006)

braindead schrieb:
			
		

> bei allen weiteren Versuchen die Meldung kam: Sie haben kein Guthaben.


wo kam die, auf dem PC? Poste doch mal einen Screenshot davon 

cp


----------



## braindead (12 Januar 2006)

ich hoffe, man kann es lesen. ich hab noch nie ein screenshot gepostet....


----------



## Stalker2002 (12 Januar 2006)

braindead schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe, man kann es lesen. ich hab noch nie ein screenshot gepostet....



Kann man lesen...
Aber was man da lesen kann, ist gut geeignet, einem die Zehennägel zu ondulieren. Ist da tatsächlich ein "Schneeballsystem" für die Gratis-SMS mit drin? Das wird ja immer doller.
Muß man da ein Jahresabo latzen, damit man nur dann SiMSen kann, wenn man noch zusätzlich andere Leute in's Verderben reisst?

MfG
L.


----------



## braindead (12 Januar 2006)

Das Ganze ist in sich einfach nicht schlüssig. Eigentlich kriegt man SMS durch BEZAHLEN (Wie ich jetzt weiß), nicht durch WERBEN (was mich sowieso wunderte).

Kann man denen denn daraus nicht einen Strick drehen?

KOTZ!


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

Hallo ihr lieben,
ich habe mich gestern bei simsen.de angemeldet 
Ich habe den allergrößten stress zuhause denn ich bin 15 Jahre alt und glaubt mir meinen eltern gefällt das ganz und gar net..!
Ich weiß ehrlich nicht wie ich da rauskommen soll. Mein papa ist vor einiger Zeit selber mal auf sowas reingefallen und will mir jetzt aber trotzdem helfen.
Das Problem aber ist, mein Handyvertrag läuft über meinen Opa :/
Jetzt weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ob der Paragraph mit den : Keine Veträge mit Jugendlichen dann auch geht?!
Ich bitte euch um hilfe   
Eure Jasmin


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2006)

braindead schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man denen denn daraus nicht einen Strick drehen?


Du meinst steinigen? Aber egal was in Dubai praktiziert wird, es wird hier nicht angewandt werden.


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2006)

Jassy schrieb:
			
		

> .... mein Handyvertrag läuft über meinen Opa


Die Abrechnung erfolgt nicht über´s Handy.



			
				Jassy schrieb:
			
		

> "_...keine Veträge mit Jugendlichen_"


Das ist doch schon mal ein Ansatz, der § dazu steht im BGB.


----------



## rolf76 (12 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch schon mal ein Ansatz, der § dazu steht im BGB.


Für die, die noch gar keine SMS verschickt haben, ist ein Widerruf ein guter Ansatz...


----------



## braindead (12 Januar 2006)

Na das beruhigt aber sehr 

Ich schicke das Einschreiben nachher einfach mal raus, schaden kann es doch nicht, oder?
Odre ist es besser, die Füße still zu halten und so tun, als wäre der User, also ich, nicht existent oder das ganz ein Irrtum?!

Ich weiß, hier will keiner was konkret sagen, um sich nicht die Finger zu verbrennen. 
Aber trotzdem :  :bussi:


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2006)

braindead schrieb:
			
		

> Odre ist es besser, die Füße still zu halten und so tun, als wäre der User, also ich, nicht existent oder das ganz ein Irrtum?!



Bin mal gespannt, wer in Deutschland das Inkasso übernehmen wird.


----------



## stieglitz (12 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt, wer in Deutschland das Inkasso übernehmen wird.


Vielleicht ein RA T.?
Nach den Screenshots hat das doch alles irgendwelche gemeinsame Wurzel.


----------



## tuxedo (12 Januar 2006)

> Sie können die Anmeldung innerhalb von zwei Wochen widerrufen, die gratis SMS dürfen Sie in jedem Fall behalten. Ausserdem nehmen Sie an der Verlosung eines Motorola RAZR V3 teil.



Hier steht es ja. Der Text befindet sich unterhalb des grafischen Bereichs, in den meisten Fällen wird man scrollen müssen, um ihn lesen zu können. Aber aus dem Text geht ganz klar hervor, dass derjenige, der sich anmeldet, aber innerhalb der Frist widerruft, die 100 Gratis-SMS trotzdem nutzen darf.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

*=(*

oh man, ich bin am 23,12.05 auch auf simsen.de reingefallen. 

es ist so ich hab den banner gelesen als ich auf der suche nach free-sms war und hab mich dann angemeldet - so blöd wie ich war hab ich das kleingedruckte nich gelesen... 

heute habe ich nun eine mail in meinem posteingang mit einer rechnung über 84euro die ich zahlen soll =(

ich habe nie eine bestätigung über die anmeldung weder ein passwort zugeschickt bekommen... 

wie komm ich denn da nun wieder raus? 14 tage sind ja nun mittlerweile auch um =( was ist denn wenn ich innerhalb 10tage die 84euro nicht zahle? kann ich da verklagt werden?!

so blöd wie ich bin hab ich auch noch meine adresse etc. angegeben ...


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

hab schon 2mails geschickt an dir. einmal an den support und an die info .. aber man erhält keinerlei antwort... wie soll ich denn den service in anspruch nehmen wenn ich nicht mal ein passwort habe?

anrufen kann man da ja auch nicht weil deren telefonanlage ja angeblich bis zum 16.1. erneuert wird... !!!


----------



## rolf76 (12 Januar 2006)

*Re: =(*



			
				Franzi.Klein schrieb:
			
		

> wie komm ich denn da nun wieder raus? 14 tage sind ja nun mittlerweile auch um =( was ist denn wenn ich innerhalb 10tage die 84euro nicht zahle? kann ich da verklagt werden?!


Ich würde einen Beratungstermin z.B. bei einer Verbraucherzentrale ausmachen und dort das individuelle Vorgehen besprechen. Die 14 Tage laufen ab ordnungsgemäßer Belehrung über das Widerrufsrecht.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

und wann ist man ordnungsgemäß belehrt?


----------



## rolf76 (12 Januar 2006)

Franzi.Klein schrieb:
			
		

> und wann ist man ordnungsgemäß belehrt?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133383#133383


----------



## rolf76 (12 Januar 2006)

Wenn ein Anbieter aufgrund der Gestaltung ihrer Homepage schon nicht davon ausgehen darf, dass der Kunde mit seiner Registrierung einen Vertragsschluss beabsichtigt hat, dann kann sich der "Nichtkunde" darauf berufen, dass kein Vertrag geschlossen wurde. Es obliegt dann demjenigen, der das Entgelt fordert, den Vertragsschluss zu beweisen. 

Wenn _der Anbieter das Verhalten aber als Willenserklärung verstehen durfte_, der Kunde sich aber über den Inhalt des Vertrages geirrt hat oder einen Vertrag gar nicht abschließen wollte, gibt das BGB dem Irrenden die Möglichkeit einer Anfechtung des Vertrages:



> *§ 119 BGB: Anfechtbarkeit wegen Irrtums
> *
> (1) Wer bei der Abgabe einer Willenserklärung über deren Inhalt im Irrtum war oder eine Erklärung dieses Inhalts überhaupt nicht abgeben wollte, kann die Erklärung anfechten, wenn anzunehmen ist, dass er sie bei Kenntnis der Sachlage und bei verständiger Würdigung des Falles nicht abgegeben haben würde.
> 
> ...


*Diese Regelungen könnten durch abweichende (wer kennt sich da aus?) Regelungen ausländischen Rechts verdrängt sein, soweit eine solche Vereinbarung mit Verbrauchern in AGBs überhaupt zulässig ist (Ansatzpunkt: überraschende Klausel, vgl. z.B. hier; wer weiß genaueres?) und die Anfechtungsregeln sich nicht doch durchsetzen (weiß das jemand genauer?).*


----------



## braindead (12 Januar 2006)

Ein Hoch auf Rolf76!

Danke! Dann kann ich heute vielleicht doch ruhig schlafen!


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

es ist recht amüsant, dass irgendwie heute alle ihre rechnungen kommen haben...! nicht nur in diesem forum sondern auch in anderen foren!

ich werd mal mit nem anwalt sprechen... und da ne kündigung hinschicken per einschreiben - versuchen kann ichs ja ! und ich werde da montag mal schaun ob deren telefone dann wieder gehen  :roll:  was ich ja nicht wikrlich glaube... !!!


----------



## rolf76 (12 Januar 2006)

Franzi.Klein schrieb:
			
		

> nicht nur in diesem forum sondern auch in anderen foren!


Setze doch mal ein paar links zu den anderen einschlägigen Foren!


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

Vielleicht muss man wegen Widerruf nach Dubai schreiben, wenn der Briefkasten dort nicht schon überquillt !

Vielleicht aber auch mal Mail an support[a]probenexpress.de. Das ist dergleiche Laden.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

zum beispiel hier http://www.klamm.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166537 auf den letzteren seiten wird gerade diskutiert was man machen kann/soll...!!!

also ich werde wohl an dubai und österreich senden... ich habe den dienst nie in anspruch genommen und auch nie einen bestätigunglink bekommen - ich habe ja nichtmal ein passwort... !!! 

also auf der seite ttp://www.netzwelt.de/news/73390-ratgeb...gieren-sie.html sagt ein anwalt was man bei post von probino.de machen soll is wahrscheinlich sowas ähnliches nur mit proben... da wird auch ausdrücklich gesagt dass eine ip-adresse nicht als digitale unterschrift gewertet werden kann... !!!

oh man... wieso ist man bloß auf so einen mist drauf reingefallen... 

meine mails haben immer noch keine antwort bei denen gefunden! ich denke dass man da auch beim probenexpress nicht mehr erfolg haben wird!


----------



## UlliZ (12 Januar 2006)

*smsm gratis???*

Tja da haben wir auch hier wieder den Salat. Die allseits bekannte Masche, diesmal wieder aus dem schönen Wien, mit fetten Gratis-Versprechen und im Hintergrund einem 84-EUR pro-Jahr-2-Jahresvertrag, der jährlich im Voraus zu bezahlen ist, und das Ganze nach arabischem Recht :evil: 

Den Spaß, in den UAE (vereinigten arabischen Emiraten) zu klagen, könnt ihr euch allerdings komplett schenken :lol: 
Und euch können die, da ihr deutsche Verbraucher seid, in den UAE wohl kaum verklagen (wobei ich mir bei arabischem Recht da nicht so sicher bin, aber ich schätze auf deutsche Verbraucher ist es schlicht und einfach nicht wirksam anwendbar) :roll: - das war jetzt meine Meinung, und kein Rechtsrat, bitte, das zu beachten! -

Dingend anraten würde ich allerdings, bei den Gesamtumständen (Entgeltlichkeit des Angebotes nur unklar erkennbar, fehlende Akzeptanz der AGB's, Leistung von Anfang an scheinbar mangelhaft (ein User bereichtet über lediglich eine mögliche Gratis-sms)  und Widerrufsrechtsbelehrung unauffindlich) nicht zu zahlen und, rein vorsorglich, dem Vertrag zu widersprechen bzw. ein wirksames Zustandekommen zu bestreiten.

Und dann, wie bei den ganzen anderen pay-Geschichten: "rankommen lassen".

*D.h. erst ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid fordert erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit, Widerspruch und eine neutrale Beratung :argue: *

Bekanntlich kommt es in vergleichbaren vorliegenden Fällen fast nie zu einem Mahnbescheidsverfahren und noch viel seltener zu einem vollstreckbaren Urteil (tatsächlich ist mir kein einziger Fall bekannt, wo Gratis-sms-Betreiber Gebühren derart eingetrieben haben, lasse mich aber gerne belehren).

Und wenn ihr, eventuell, unter 18 seid (klassische Zielgruppe dieser Angebote), dann kann euch das Ganze ohnehin hinten links unten vorbeigehen


----------



## UlliZ (12 Januar 2006)

*spitzfindige Nachbemerkung*

Ihr könnt mich jetzt für spitzfindig halten, aber wenn ihr das Kleingedruckte, nur beim runterscrollen zu sehende Textfeld aufmerksam lest dann steht das was von "die gratis SMS dürfen Sie auf jeden Fall behalten" (für den Fall eines Vertragswiderrufs).

Oben, in 20 mal größerer Schrift steht was von 100 SMS Gratis

User berichteten, es ließe sich lediglich eine gratis SMS versenden, danach käme die Fehlermeldung "kein Guthaben vorhanden".

Versteht ihr jetzt besser, was mit  "die gratis SMS dürfen Sie auf jeden Fall behalten"  gemeint sein könnte? Ich schon  :evil: 

Denn der Anbieter kündigt lediglich an, für Vertragskunden, die bekanntlich 7 EUR je Monat, jährlich im Voraus zu zahlen, zu leisten haben, Monat für Monat 100 SMS gutzuschreiben. Äh? Was heißt denn das? Ich interpretiere so, daß es eine Höchstgrenze von 100 SMS je Monat gibt, die ihr für die bezahlten 7 EUR raushauen könnt. Klingt zwar im Vergleich zu Handy-SMS günstig (0,07 EUR je SMS)  aber es ist eben "nur" IT-SMS und da sind solche Preise Mittelfeld (zumal ihr ja Monat für Monat 100 von den SMS abnehmen "dürft", egal ob ihr viel, wenig oder überhaupt nicht simst bzw. es euch überhaupt gelingt, über dieses System SMS abzusetzen :cry: ).

Also m.a.W. erst mal EUR 84 abdrücken, dann seht ihr weiter.

Klappen diese SMS dann auch, zeitnah? Gehen nur inländische oder auch ausländische Handyadressen? Besteht ein Rückzahlungsanspruch, falls dieser Dienst vor Ablauf der 24 Monate eingestellt wird? Fragen über Fragen.
 Ich rate von diesem Angebot, nach Würdigung der Gesamtumstände, eher ab und halte es für äußerst unseriös. N.m.M..


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

ja klar ist es unseriös. aber das sind man ja nicht auf den ersten blick - wenn man mal eben schnell n paar frei-sms senden will sieht man das nicht... bei mir mann man auch erst runterscrollen und das habe ich nicht getan... !!!

und nun steh ich da... und hab noch nichtmal n passwort.. also ist mein account ja nicht mal freigeschaltet... was soll ich also damit.. ist doch völliger schwachsinn... ich werd die 84euro erst zahlen wenns nich anders geht... !!!


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

Franzi.Klein schrieb:
			
		

> zum beispiel hier http://www.klamm.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166537 auf den letzteren seiten wird gerade diskutiert was man machen kann/soll...!!!
> 
> also ich werde wohl an dubai und österreich senden... ich habe den dienst nie in anspruch genommen und auch nie einen bestätigunglink bekommen - ich habe ja nichtmal ein passwort... !!!
> 
> ...



Hier ist die "Firma" jedenfalls ständig präsent:

www.affiliate.de/forum/ftopic7941-0-asc-120.html

auch ruhig mal blättern, was die anderen "Geschäftspartner" so für Gedanken wälzen !


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist die "Firma" jedenfalls ständig präsent:
> 
> www.affiliate.de/forum/ftopic7941-0-asc-120.html
> 
> auch ruhig mal blättern, was die anderen "Geschäftspartner" so für Gedanken wälzen !



der user "probenexpress" gibt ja zu dass simsen zu denen gehört der gibt sogar seine icq-nummer an (sowas ist recht unprofessionell meiner meinung nach...) damit man sein partner werden kann... ahja... vllt sollte man den mal adden und fragen was das fürn blödsinn is bei simsen...


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2006)

Nabend erstmal

Habe mich hier mal ein wenig umgesehen und rumgelesen.
Mein Bruder (robin_n) hat mich hier her geführt. Er hatte vor einigen Tagen das gleiche Problem mit der Musikseite w*w.f*d.de (oder irgendwie sowas) .. Nur bis auf die Tatsache das er (15 Jahre alt) plötzlich einen Brief vom Rechtsanwalt aus Hamburg in der Hand hatte und 140€ zahlen sollte. (Firstload gebühren waren 89,90 oder so für ein Jahr lang jeden Monat 10 GB Musik etc zu ziehen) ... Genauso wie bei simsen.de waren die ersten 14 Tage frei, er hat auch direkt nach Anmeldung schon eine Kündigung rausgeschickt, welche scheinbar nicht angekommen zu sein scheint. Und mit Rechtsanwaltskosten etc sinds nu 140€ die er zusammen bekommen musste.

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema. Ich bin auch auf w*w.s*msen.de reingefallen.

Ich habe eine Mail von w*w.m*a.de erhalten (von denen ich nie enttäuscht worden bin)



> Mail vom 19.12.2005 von w*w.m*a.de
> 
> Jetzt 50 SMS Völlig Gratis bei Simsen.de Verschicken und dazu
> noch die Chance auf einen neues Motorola RARZ V3 Handy.
> ...


Daraufhin, habe ich mich dort angemeldet und die AGB's nur kurz überflogen.

Ich habe mich dort mit meinen richtigen Daten registriert.. Jedoch wirklich nur registriert, nichts gemacht und nichmal ne Bestätigungsmail erhalten.

Heute Morgen fand ich dann diese Mail in meinem Postfach:



> Mail vom 12.01.2006 von w*w.s*msen.de
> 
> Ihre Rechnungsnummer Rech-SMS-blablaa
> 
> ...


Auf diese Mail hin habe ich mich auf der Seite w*w.s*msen.de mal mit meinem gewöhnlichen Nick und PW eingeloggt. Jedoch stimmte mein PW nicht. Habe mir daraufhin ein neues zuschicken lassen.

Danach bekam ich dies angezeigt:

_[Externen Link entfernt. (bh)]_

Dies belegt ja, das ich noch keineswegs irgendetwas genutzt habe. Ich habe meinen Acc nichteinmal freigeschaltet. (Habe ich bis jetzt, wo die Rechnung ja da ist, auch immernoch nicht getan)

Desweiteren findet man in den AGB's auf w*w.s*msen.de die Worte



> § 11 Kündigung
> 
> (1) Die Vertragslaufzeit beträgt vierundzwanzig Monate. Eine Kündigung des Vertrages ist erstmals zum Ende der Laufzeit des Vertrages möglich. Der Vertrag verlängert sich ? vorbehaltlich einer anderweitigen Abrede - stillschweigend jeweils um ein Jahr, sofern nicht eine der Parteien den Vertrag spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf der jeweiligen Laufzeit kündigt.


Heisst das soviel wie, ich zahle für dieses Jahr 84 EUR und nächstes Jahr nochmal?

Gibt es bei diesem Fall auch irgendwelch Möglichkeiten dort rauszukommen?
Zumal mein Account ja nicht bestätigt wurde und ich gar keine Bestätigungsmail besitze?! Was mache ich nun? Komme ich da irgendwie wieder raus?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus, und Sry falls ich nun was frage was in manchen Fällen ähnlich auf vorherigen Seiten zu finden ist.

Gruß Brinja


----------



## Wembley (12 Januar 2006)

Was man nicht außer Acht lassen darf, ist die Form der Bewerbung. Wir kennen alle die Original-Simsen-Seite, wo es von der Darstellung her ein riesiges Ungleichgewicht zwischen Versprechen (100 Gratis-SMS) und den tatsächlichen Kosten gibt. Es gab gestern Gastuser, die behauptet haben, sie hätten im Glauben, dass sie an einem kostenlosen Gewinnspiel teilnehmen würden, sich angemeldet.
Nun das könnte so abgelaufen sein, wie im Screenshot unten verdeutlicht. Hier kann man tatsächlich den Eindruck bekommen, dass es sich um ein Gewinnspiel handelt, bei dem man Handy und kostenlose SMS abstauben kann.

Im übrigen gefunden auf w*w.g*winno.c*m
Zu erreichen ist dieser "Tipp" derzeit über einen _direkten Link auf die Hauptseite_ bzw. links über _Kategorien - Elektronik - Handys_

Also eine Art Gewinnspiel-Tunneleffekt

Vor etwas über einem Monat wurde ein Urteil veröffentlicht, wo es um die Darstellung der wichtigsten Informationen für den Konsument ging.



			
				Wettbewerbszentrale schrieb:
			
		

> Bundesgerichtshof: Alle Kosten bei Handy-Werbung müssen auf einen Blick zu erfassen sein.......
> Wird ein Handy blickfangmäßig unentgeltlich beworben und fallen beim Vertragsschluss noch zusätzliche Aktivierungskosten an, so muss der Hinweis auf diese Kosten ebenfalls blickfangmäßig zumindest aber hervorgehoben dargestellt werden.



http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/news/detail.asp?id=508&nb=1

Wenn für die Simsen-Seite die selben Massstäbe gelten sollen, dann schaut es meiner Meinung nach für den V.F. nicht gut aus.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (12 Januar 2006)

TurntableLady schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine Mail von w*w.m*a.de erhalten (von denen ich nie enttäuscht worden bin)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann hat w*w.m*a.de an Dir gut verdient. Pro geworbenen Kunden bekommen Werbepartner eine nicht unbeträchtliche Summe. Da kann es schon vorkommen, dass Leute, wie Walterlein von den Malvorlagen hier ungehalten sind, wenn Fragen auftauchen, die auch dieses Projekt wieder mal gefährden. Nun wird aber die Provision angeblich sofort gezahlt, wie werden die österreichischen Dubaianer dann mit der Stornoquote zurecht kommen?


----------



## sascha (12 Januar 2006)

Und wie so oft - bei den Dialern war es ja nicht anders - leiden unter "gewissen" Methoden von schwarzen Schafen nicht nur die Verbraucher, sondern auch die seriös arbeitenden Unternehmen der Branche: 



> Vito-Laurent Fichera, Gründer von VLF.net und einer der seriösen
> SMS-Anbieter warnt deshalb auch eindringlich alle SMS-Fans: "Prüfen
> Sie bei jedem Angebot sorgfältig, ob es sich bei den versprochenen
> Free SMS wirklich um kostenfreie SMS handelt, oder ob nicht ein
> ...



http://www.presseportal.de/story.htx?nr=769815&firmaid=41142


----------



## UlliZ (13 Januar 2006)

*vollkommen gratis SMSen???*

*@ Franzi.Klein* (könnte übrigens auch Brinja interessieren 8) )

was meinst Du mit „die 84 EUR erst zahlen wenn’s nicht anders geht“? Nachdem die einen rechtsgültigen Titel  (Vollstreckungsbescheid) in der Hand haben? Nur dann „musst“ Du nämlich zahlen, und auch nur wenn bei Dir pfändbares Vermögen bzw. Einkommen vorhanden ist.

Laß es gar nicht so weit kommen. Wenn wirklich ein Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattert (Postzustellungsurkunde, er kommt vom Amtsgericht, ist bei solchen Anbietern nahezu ausgeschlossen, dass das passiert, weil das kostet die zunächst erst mal Geld) dann leg Rechtsmittel ein und lass Dich beraten. Vorher musst Du nichts tun. Briefe, Mahnungen, Inkassoversuche, wüste Drohschreiben, all das ist deren Handwerkszeug um Dich zu einer Zahlung zu „überreden“ bzw. zu überzeugen (die bieten dann sogar Ratenzahlung an ), so was kannst Du, wenn Du im Recht bist mit Deiner Zahlungsverweigerung, vollkommen ignorieren.

Und ja, Dein „Vertrag“ läuft theoretisch über 2 Jahre und ist (mindestens, ebenfalls theoretisch) 168 EUR „schwer“. Aber stell Dir lieber mal die Frage, ob ein solcher Vertrag überhaupt wirksam zu Stande gekommen ist? Allein der erst durch Scrollen sichtbare Preishinweis dieser „marktschreierisch“ als GRATIS angepriesenen Dienstleistung? Kommen so wirksame Verträge zu Stande? Die Frage musst Du Dir nun selbst beantworten.

Leider können ja solche Anbieter oft den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen, nicht nur dass sie versteckt erscheinende fette Gebühren wollen, meist ist deren Leistung dann auch noch total mies (SMS geht nicht, kommt erst nach Stunden beim Empfänger an, oder der Service wird einfach mal eingestellt, in ein paar Wochen oder Monaten, wenn genügend Gutgläubige 84 EUR eingezahlt haben).


*@ TurntableLady*
wieso um alles in der Welt muß Dein 15-jähriger Bruder 140 EUR zusammenklauben wenn ein Rechtsanwalt die von ihm fordert? Laß den Bruder lieber 0,65 EUR investieren, 0,55 für das Porto und 0,10 für eine Kopie seines Kinderausweises, den ihr dem Herrn Rechtsanwalt schickt. Von den übrigen 139,35 EUR kann er dann eine Riesenparty schmeißen für seine Schulfreunde oder 929 SMS zum handelsüblichen Tarif (0,15 EUR/SMS) bequem von seinem Handy wegSIMSen. Oder ab auf ein Sparkonto mit z.B. 2,5% p.a., dann hat er an Zinsen, sein Leben lang, 23 GRATIS-SMS pro Jahr FREI  . Noch Fragen?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

Hey Franzi...keine angst mir gehts auch so!
Hast du die rechnung per email bekommen oder per post?
Ich habe denen schon 5 emails geschrieben, keine antwort. Ich lasse mir noch eine woche zeit, dann habe ich noch eine bis die 2 wochen um sind, dann gehe ich auf jedenfall damit zum anwalt..bzw verbraucherzentrale
Ich bezahle doch keine 84 euro für einen service den ich nicht genutzt habe!!!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

Das war grade in meinem Postkasten:


Einfach und schnell, 100 SMS gratis übers Internet verschicken und
die Chance auf ein sexy Motorola RAZR V3! Mit nur einer Anmeldung!
http://www.s*msen.d*/pscript/klick.php?wid=11&pid=22312&sub=m


richtig dreißt oder??!


----------



## UlliZ (13 Januar 2006)

*keine reaktion auf e-mail, kein Telefon*



			
				Jassy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe denen schon 5 emails geschrieben, keine antwort.


Hm. Und bis zum 16.01.06 ist dieser Verein auch telefonisch nicht erreichbar.

Man schickt einen ganzen Schwung Rechnungen über 84,-- EUR raus, wobei man genau weiß, dass 99% der User so   gucken, da sie mit allem Möglichen rechneten, aber nicht mit einer solchen Rechnung, und schaltet den Telefonsupport auf "Schweigen" :evil: 

Daß die auf Jassys e-mail nicht reagieren ist mir vollkommen klar. Die bekommen jetzt tausende solche e-mails. Das wußten sie auch vorher ganz genau, so wie das aufgebaut war :evil:  :evil: 

Es wird jetzt nur noch eines vermerklich verspüren zu sein von diesem Verein: man wird, auf vielfältigen Wegen, versuchen, die 84,-- EUR von möglichst vielen Usern einzusammeln. Mit mehr oder weniger legalem Druck, den man versuchen wird, aufzubauen.

Ich bleibe bei meinem Rat: stellt euch sehr ernsthaft die Frage, ob ihr ein wirksames Vertragsverhältnis eingegangen seid. Lautet die Antwort "nein" dann zahlt ihr keinesfalls, weder 84 noch 140 noch 1 Euro. Warum solltet ihr auch?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

Ich bezahl denen keinen cent!! alles aber das nicht!!!
Schließlich habe ich auch noch keine sms verschickt.
Und ich bezahl nicht wenn ich dafür nichts genutzt habe.
Das ist ja fast so als wenn ich ins geschäft gehe und nur fürs gucken bezahle...!!!!


----------



## dotshead (13 Januar 2006)

Kam das als E-Mail-Spam bei dir rein? Dann poste doch bitte mal den Header der Spam-Mail. Danke


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

Ja kam als spam!
carney6beck[at]masa.com.ar
falls du das damit meintest also das du die adresse wolltest...


----------



## rolf76 (13 Januar 2006)

Jassy schrieb:
			
		

> falls du das damit meintest also das du die adresse wolltest...


Er meinte nicht den Absender, sondern den Header, den du mit Hilfe dieser Anleitung anzeigen lassen und dann hier anonymisiert posten kannst.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

so alos ich kann mit diesem ding nich viel anfangen, ich hab incredimail


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

so.. heute habe ich antwort bekommen... komischer weise , wie ich in anderen foren gelesen habe , haben diese antworten auch andere bekommen... 

ich wurde mit "sehr geehrter kunde" angesprochen ist ja schon mal sehr unpersönlich und außerdem sind die gar nicht recht auf den sachverhalt eingegangen... ich schicke nun einen widerspruch per einschreiben !!!

mein vertrag kann gar nich tzustande gekommen sein, denn laut deren §2 kriegt man eine bestätigungsmail - hab ich nie erhalten... !!!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

Diese Mail habe ICH auch nicht bekommen ...
Aber kann ichs beweisen? Eigentlich - Nein


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

können die beweisen dass sie mir eine geschickt haben?

ichhab mich dort nie eingeloggt, noch den account freigeschaltet ... von daher... !!! müssen dir mir erstmal die aktivitäten nachweisen... und ich weiß dass ich da nich war...


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

Und wie kommt man aus diesem Schlamassel wieder raus ????? 

MfG
Burton


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

*ja, ich auch..*

ich reihe mich ein in die reihen der geschädigten... 
ich lese mir sonst jeden quatsch durch, aber diesmal bin ich die agbs nur überflogen und hätte auch überhaupt nicht damit gerechnet, da ich mit free sms bis jetzt gute erfahrungen hatte... ich natürlich auch gestern die rechnung bekommen (dachte erst es ist spam, haha, aber dann   ) 

habe sofort eine mail zurückgecshrieben, meinen "vertrag widerrufen. bin zwar auch über der frist, wie alle, aber es ist schon völlig klar dass ich hier nicht willentlich einen vertrag mit irgendeinem abzocker eingehe, der sich auf arabisches recht beruft... nehmt euch mal 2h zeit und g**gelt mal nach DIESEM dienst und dem wort abzocke, sehr interessant... 

ich bezahle natürlich nicht, wär ja noch besser, gehe doch mal davon aus, dass diese seite niemals 2 jahre existieren wird! die * sternchen, die wohl einen pseudo-verweis darstellen sollen auf die kosten, dienen wohl eher als grafisches mittel. wer sagt mir überhaupt, dass dieser hinweis an dem tag als ich mich anmeldete schon da stand? kann man das nachvollziehen?

gruss


----------



## dotshead (14 Januar 2006)

Hier stellen sich mir noch einige Fragen der Bewerbung. Anhand von Screenshots sichtbar gemacht:

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5862/sims3kv.jpg
Bewerbung bei Google, sichtbar gemacht am 3. Eintrag der gekauften Einträge.
http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/7550/simsgratis19sx.jpg

Die URI weisst immer noch auf sims**-gratis

http://img436.imageshack.us/img436/3429/simsgratis26va.jpg

Wenn ich nun aber das Impressum auf der beworbenen (per Weiterleitung) anschaue, erhalte ich diese Aussage:

http://img428.imageshack.us/img428/8421/simsgratis34aw.jpg

Irgendwie muss doch der Partner auf dessen Seite ich dieses Angebot abschliesse, mein Partner sein und ein eigenes Impressum haben, oder?


----------



## rolf76 (14 Januar 2006)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie muss doch der Partner auf dessen Seite ich dieses Angebot abschliesse, mein Partner sein und ein eigenes Impressum haben, oder?


Wer dein *Vertragspartner* wird, ist vertragsrechtliche Auslegungssache: 

Das geschilderte "Angebot" ist noch kein vertragsrechtlich bindendes Angebot, sondern allenfalls eine bloße "Einladung" an die Surfer, ein Angebot zum Abschluss eines Vertrages abzugeben (sofern man die Seite wegen "gratis" nicht ohnehin anders verstehen darf...). 
An wen ist deine Vertragserklärung nach ihrem objektiven Erklärungswert gerichtet? Sie ist objektiv wohl so zu verstehen, dass du mit dem Unternehmen den Vertrag schließen willst, das hinter dem SMS-Angebot steht und nicht mit demjenigen, der (nur) die Domain betreibt. 
_Im geschilderten Fall_ wird es so sein, dass die Vertragserklärung (konkret: die Annahmeerklärung) letztendlich direkt vom Anbieter selbst kommen wird.

Die Frage, ob ein gesetzeskonformes *Impressum* vorliegt (kann ggf.zu Abmahnungen führen) spielt für die Kunden und die Wirksamkeit der Verträge ohnehin keine Rolle, das wird in anderen Foren teilweise falsch dargestellt.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

an geschädigt: Wann hast du dich angemeldet und wann kam die email?
Was hast du jetzt vor zutun?

achja, ich habe mich gerade (wenn auch sehr früh  ) mit einer sehr guten freundin unterhalten.
Ihr flog die Rechnung gerade in den Postkasten!
Was passiert eigentlich wenn man gar nichts macht??
(Ich hoffe die vielen fragen belästigen euch nicht  :cry: )
danke im vorraus :tröst:


----------



## rolf76 (14 Januar 2006)

*Vorgehen bei nicht gewolltem SMS-Vertrag*

*Wie sollte man sich gegenüber Zahlungsaufforderungen verhalten, wenn man einen Internet-SMS-Vertrag gar nicht abschließen wollte?*

*Ganz Mutige* verweisen darauf, dass nach bisherigen Erfahrungen umstrittene Anbieter zwar mit harten Bandagen und einschüchternden Schreiben, ggf. von mehreren Inkassobüros und Anwälten, versuchen würden, die "Kunden" zur Zahlung zu bewegen. Das Kalkül der "mutigen Fraktion" ist dabei, dass die umstrittenen Anbieter zwar auch noch einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen würden. Wenn der "Kunde" diesem dann widerspreche und die Sache vor Gericht verhandelt werden müsse (zum Mahnbescheid siehe >HIER< und >HIER<, sei jedoch mit einer Klagerücknahme des Anbieters zu rechnen: Die umstrittenen Anbieter würden eher auf eine Einzelforderung verzichten, als das Risiko einzugehen, vor Gericht eine Schlappe zu erleiden. Denn eine Klageabweisung könnte sich schnell herumsprechen und dadurch das Geschäftsmodell gefährden. 

*Sicherer geht man jedoch vor, *indem man die eigene Erinnerung an den Vorgang des möglichen Vertragsschlusses schriftlich festhält, vorhandene Unterlagen und Internetseiten des Anbieters und ggf. eines werbenden Partnerunternehmens ausdruckt und von einem Fachmann überprüfen lässt, 

ob ein Vertrag nach den gegebenen Umständen (Gestaltung der Anmeldeseite) überhaupt zustande gekommen ist, dazu z.B. >HIER<
welchen wirksamen Inhalt dieser Vertrag ggf. enthält, 
und ob man sich von dem ggf. geschlossenen Vertrag durch eine Widerrufserklärung oder durch eine Anfechtungserklärung lösen kann.
Hierzu bieten die Verbraucherzentralen in ihren örtlichen Filialen Beratungsangebote zu relativ kleinen Pauschalen an, man kann auch bei einem Anwalt anfragen, was eine Beratung kosten wird.

*Kleine Hilfestellung von teltarif zum Thema simsen:*


> Doch auch wenn bereits eine Rechnung eingetroffen ist, sollte diese auf jeden Fall vor den Begleichen genaustens geprüft werden. Hat zum Beispiel Ihr minderjähriges Kind einen solchen Vertrag ohne Ihre Einwilligung abgeschlossen, bedarf es einer nachträglichen Einwilligung des Erziehungsberechtigten - wenn Sie diese verweigern, ist der Vertrag hinfällig. Aber auch in anderen Fällen sollten Sie sich juristisch beraten lassen, in der Regel wissen auch die Verbraucherzentralen Rat.


http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw02/s20097.html?page=2

_EDIT: Weiteren Link eingefügt_


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

*Re: Vorgehen bei nicht gewolltem SMS-Vertrag*

Hab hier noch etwas zu der Theamtik gefunden:
http://verbraucherrecht.blogspot.com/2006/01/teurer-spa-gratis-sms.html

Dort wird empfohlen, man solle den Vertrag anfechten und müsse dann nicht zahlen. Kann hier jemand was dazu sagen, ob das juristisch zutreffend ist?

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Januar 2006)

Hmmmm.

Dort steht ja auch:


> So liegt der Fall *in meinen Augen* hier.


Welche Qualifikation der Poster "Ronny Jahn" auch immer haben mag: Ich wäre mit der allgemeinen Aussage, dass eine Irrtumsanfechtung immer klappt und daher ausdrücklich zu empfehlen ist, vorsichtig. 

Hier sollte jeweils im Einzelfall an Hand der eigenen Geschichte geprüft werden, ob das so geht.

Bevor jetzt die Fragen kommen: Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier im Forum keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## News (14 Januar 2006)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Qualifikation der Poster "Ronny Jahn" auch immer haben mag:


Er ist als Jurist  für die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin tätig, mit Schwerpunkt Internet; ich hatte schon ein paar Mal Kontakt zu ihm.
Zum Inhaltlichen sage ich aber nichts mangels eigener Fachkenntnis.


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2006)

Nachdem nicht wenige Leute hier in D mit simsen oder firstload zu tun haben, fragt sich doch bestimmt manch´ einer, wer dieser dubaianische Geschäftsmann mit Serviceniederlassung in Wien ist. Zum Glück gibt es ja Google und dort steht, dass er z. B. gerade mal 22 Jahre jung ist.


----------



## rolf76 (14 Januar 2006)

News schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe seinen "Verbraucherrechtliches"-Blog als RSS abonniert und mag seine - auch für Laien verständlichen - Beiträge zum Verbraucherrecht. Das Thema simsen hatte ich ihm - vermutlich aber nicht als Einziger -  vor kurzem vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

@ jassy:

hatte mich am 24.12. angemeldet, die rechnung kam am 12.01., wie denke ich, bei allen die betroffen sind. die letzten posts sind sehr hilfreich und ich danke den postern für die nützlichen links und screenshots und allen anderen die etwas nützlioches beitragen ausser "selbst schuld". ich kann diese leute zwar verstehen, aber z.B. ICH passe bei jeden mist im internet auf, dass ich net reinfalle, aber in diesem fall hatte ich noch nie vorher von dieser art [] gehört und mich schon zig mal erfolgreich auf sms-seiten angemeldet und nie probleme, weil ich immer dachte: die verdienen ihr geld ja mit der werbung die sie an die sms anhängen udn sicherlich bekommt man auch mal ne werbe-sms wenn man seine handy-nr da lässt, deshalb dachte ich mir nix dabei, und wenn es wirklich SO offensichtlich gewesen wäre, dass der dienst kostenpflichtig ist, gäbe es nicht seit einigen tagen tause´nde überfüllte foren deswegen! 
Meine meinung.
 s nochmal @ jassy:
hab heute schriftlichen widerruf abgecshickt per einschreiben, werde evtl nachdem ich den verbraucherschutz-link gelesen hab, noch vorsorglich am montag eine "vetragsanfechtung" oder so abschicken, da ich (nach meiner auffassung) getäuscht wurde.
hoffe, dass das thema noch mehr durch die medien geht, und der haha 22-jährige oder so betreiber nur damit rechnet dass einige aus angst zahlen, und es dann wegen der brisanz vielelicht dabei belässtö.

Allen minderjährigen würde ich raten: sagts euren eltern, lasst die widerrufen und fertig ist mit dem problem, ihr habts gut   

kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass der betrieber wegen diesem "geringen" betrag vor gericht zieht um das reinzuholen, zumal es für ihn auch ein risiko darstellt. naja alles nur MEINE MEINUNG,
lasst euch mal nicht einschüchtern, liebr beraten, 
denkt dran, es heisst wohl dass diese betreiber solcher seiten in allen möglichen foren mitlesen/schreiben, um leute zum zahlen zu bringen...
 :roll: 

gruss

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thema simsen hatte ich ihm - vermutlich aber nicht als Einziger -  vor kurzem vorgeschlagen.



Schon da, > HIER <!


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> News schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für das Kompliment und natürlich auch für den Themenvorschlag, den ich dankbar aufgegriffen habe. 

Natürlich hab in dem erwähnten Beitrag lediglich meine persönliche Einschätzung der Rechtslage wiedergegeben und es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass dies jemand anderes ganz anders sieht. Eigentlich ist es sogar sehr wahrscheinlich - Sie wissen ja: 2 Juristen = 3 Meinungen. 

Beste Grüße
Ronny


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2006)

@ RonnyJ,

es wird nicht lange dauern, da werden die ersten Betroffenen auch von Strafanzeige schreiben. Hast Du mal pauschal einen Tip parat, was das bringen soll bzw. wo da ansatzweise angegriffen werden kann?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> es wird nicht lange dauern, da werden die ersten Betroffenen auch von Strafanzeige schreiben. Hast Du mal pauschal einen Tip parat, was das bringen soll bzw. wo da ansatzweise angegriffen werden kann?



Also im Moment sehe ich nicht, inwiefern hier ein Straftatbestand erfüllt sein sollte. Nicht jede Täuschung ist halt ein "Betruch" auch im strafrechtlichen Sinne. Mit anderen Worten: ne Strafanzeige halte ich für wenig erfolgversprechend.

Grüße
Ronny


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2006)

uiuiui, googlet mal nach "_namedesbetreibersvons*msen.de_"
da kommen ja sachen    von früheren projekten etc, wo z.B. einfach das geld vom konto eingezogen wurde (kontodaten wurde irgendwo hergenommen vermutlich auktionshaus) etc.... macht mich ja sprachlos...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

???
wenn man keine Kontodaten mitteilt kann man auch nichts abbuchen


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> so alos ich kann mit diesem ding nich viel anfangen, ich hab incredimail



Falls noch nicht geklärt, hier Angaben von Spampal:

Header anzeigen bei Incredimail:

Nachricht öffnen
File
Properties
Details tab


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

*SMS-trend*

schon wieder ein "Simser":

w*w.sms-trend.d*


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

ich hab nun gestern meinen widerruf abgeschickt - per einschreiben/rückschein und per mail... 

mein "vertrag" kann laut deren eigenen agbs nich zustande gekommen sein weil ich keine bestätigungsmail durch den dienstleister bekommen habe - außerdem habe ich den dienst nie in anspruch genommen oder freigeschaltet... 

mal schaun was sich nun so ergibt... ich bin ja mal gespannt =)


----------



## Wembley (15 Januar 2006)

*Re: SMS-trend*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> schon wieder ein "Simser":
> 
> w*w.sms-trend.d*



Bei denen ist der Text, der über die Kosten und das Abo informieren soll, in den letzten Tagen nach oben gerutscht, was ja an und für sich als positiv anzusehen wäre.

Allerdings sind das nicht unbedingt klare Formulierungen. Da wollen diese Typen ganz groß Geld im Internet verdienen, sind aber nicht fähig oder willens, eindeutig und glasklar über wichtige Vertragsbestandteile zu informieren. 



> Nach der Anmeldung bekomme ich 50 Gratis SMS und nehme an der Verlosung eines Motorola RAZR V3 teil! *Gleichzeitig beauftrage ich SMS-Trend mir jeden Monat 50 SMS für nur 7€ gutzuschreiben. Der Betrag wird jährlich im Vorraus berrechnet.*



Ob dieser Text (abgesehen von den Rechtschreibfehlern) eindeutig als Abo- und Kostenhinweis zu verstehen ist, möge jeder selbst beurteilen. Jedenfalls haben wir es wieder mit *"Gutschriften"* zu tun bzw. wird *"Der Betrag"* *"jährlich im  Vorraus berrechnet"*. Wann die ihre *"Berechnungen"*, welcher Art die immer sein mögen, anstellen, ist dem Kunden wohl egal. So zumindest könnte man den Text auch interpretieren.

Über die Frage, wie gut diese Dienste überhaupt funktionieren, wurde hier aus diversen Gründen noch kaum diskutiert. Aber wenn es "hinten" auch so professionell ablaufen sollte wie es "vorne" den Anschein hat, kann man sich da einiges erwarten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

mich würd ja mal interessieren ob i-wer mal das handy gewinnt   :lol:


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> uiuiui, googlet mal nach "_namedesbetreibersvons*msen.de_"
> da kommen ja sachen    von früheren projekten etc, wo z.B. einfach das geld vom konto eingezogen wurde (kontodaten wurde irgendwo hergenommen vermutlich auktionshaus) etc.... macht mich ja sprachlos...



Ahhh, STOP! Das sollte in diesen Fällen nicht den österreichischen Betreiber von allerlei Projekten treffen, wie z. B. _Probenexpress_, _Wunschspiel_ und _Firstload_. Es ist eine Unart von Internetnutzern geworden, irgendwelche Datensätze in solchen Projekten einzutragen, die sie irgendwo einmal (z. B. bei Onlineauktionen) erhalten haben. In vielen Foren wird sich darüber aufgeregt, doch zuerst einmal sollte man davon ausgehen, dass der Projektbetreiber dieses Daten nicht missbraucht hat.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass viele Nutzer einfach nur viel lange Weile haben und sich spaßeshalber anmelden oder auch mal jemanden irgendwo reinreiten wollen. Das passiert leider öfter als man meinen mag.


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2006)

Zurück zu simsen & Co. 





			
				RonnyJ schrieb:
			
		

> Also im Moment sehe ich nicht, inwiefern hier ein Straftatbestand erfüllt sein sollte. Nicht jede Täuschung ist halt ein "Betruch" auch im strafrechtlichen Sinne. Mit anderen Worten: ne Strafanzeige halte ich für wenig erfolgversprechend.


  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133859#133859 

Danke für die deutlich formulierte Antwort.  8)


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe davon aus, dass viele Nutzer einfach nur viel lange Weile haben und sich spaßeshalber anmelden oder auch mal jemanden irgendwo reinreiten wollen. Das passiert leider öfter als man meinen mag.


Wenn das geht, müsste sich der Anbieter genau das vorzuhalten lassen.

Wenn er nicht konkret nachweisen kann, dass er einen gültigen Vertrag mit genau der Person geschlossen hat, der er die Rechnung schickt, kann er sie gleich behalten und es gäbe auch keine Grundlage zur Einschaltung von Inkassounternehmen.

Die Anmeldung von Dritten bei Kenntnis fremder Daten sollte sicher ausgeschlossen sein. Gibt es Belege, dass dies doch geht?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2006)

Da hast Du Recht, deshalb geht bei einer ordentlichen Argumentatioin der Betroffenen zumeist auch die Reise der Forderung ins Nirwana.
Eine 100%ige Sicherheit wird es für die Anbieter wohl nie geben. Von SMS mit PIN-Code oder automatisch gernerierte Rückrufe der Anbieter oder eine E-Mail mit Zugangsdaten oder einem Link an den Nutzer will ich erst gar nicht anfangen. Das wären zwar Möglichkeiten, doch entweder werden sie gar nicht genutzt bzw. deren Nutzen hält sich auch noch in Grenzen. Aber es ist ein Ansatz und ettlicher Missbrauch bleibt damit auf der Strecke.


----------



## News (15 Januar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn es "hinten" auch so professionell ablaufen sollte wie es "vorne" den Anschein hat, kann man sich da einiges erwarten.


Ein anderes Beispiel für die Schlampigkeit bzw. die Eile, mit der da Sachen aus dem Boden gestampft werden, ist  auch smscase.de (z.Zt. bei den Google-Adwords die Nr. 1 für "SMS").
Ich habe die Seite vor 4 Tagen das erste Mal angesurft - da hatte sie nicht mal eine aufrufbare AGB (d.h., die hinter den Kulissen vorhandene kurze AGB war nicht mit der Startseite verknüpft, man musste schon trickreich danach suchen).
Gestern nun hat's der Betreiber endlich geschafft, die AGB einzubinden. Tolle Leistung...
Sollte jemand bereits speziell auf jene Seite hereingefallen sein - ich kann bei Bedarf einen Screenshot der ursprünglichen Version zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

> Der Vertragsschluss erfolgt nach Annahme des Registrierungsantrages durch uns per gesonderter E-Mail.



und 



> § 2 Vertragsschluss
> 
> (1) Der Vertrag im Form eines Geschäftsbesorgungsvertrages zwischen dem Dienstleister und dem Kunden kommt durch die Registrierung des Kunden entsprechend des festgelegten elektronischen Verfahrens unter Angabe der für den Vertragsabschluss erforderlichen Daten und der hierauf erfolgenden Vertragsannahme durch Übersendung der Registrierungsbestätigung per E-Mail durch den Dienstleister zustande.



für alle die wie ich keien registrierungsbestätigung erhalten haben...


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2006)

Franzi.Klein schrieb:
			
		

> für alle die wie ich keien registrierungsbestätigung erhalten haben...


Hier will ich klar nachfragen bzw. auch was feststellen.

Bereits bei einfachen Forenanmeldungen ist es üblich, einen Freischaltcode an die genannte Mailadresse zu senden, um die Richtigkeit wenigstens dieser Angabe zu prüfen.

Ein einigermaßen nachvollziehbarer Vertrag könnte geschlossen werden, wenn die Bedingungen an eine Mailadresse gesendet werden zusammen mit einem Aktivierungscode und der Vertragsschluss durch Eingabe des Codes erfolgte.

Wenn hier der Vertragsschluss durch einfache Eingabe von im Netz bekannten Informationen in ein Webformular erfolgen sollte, hätte der Anbieter größte Schwierigkeiten, die echten von den unechten Verträgen zu unterscheiden.

Echt könnte ein Vertrag sicher nur sein, wenn die zugehörige Person selbst Eingaben macht in voller Kenntnis der Bedingungen. Wenn jemand mit den bekannten Daten fremder Personen aus Handelsplattformen diese anmelden könnte, wäre das sehr problematisch.

Die Werbedrücker dieser etwas problematischen Angebote bekommen üblicherweise eine stornofreie Auszahlung als Kopfprämie pro "Kunde". Diese könnten ein persönliches Profitinteresse haben, unbeteiligte Dritte "unauffällig" mit Verträgen zu beglücken.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

hm und wo ist nun das problem?

ich hab meine mailaddy angegeben udn keine e-mail von denen bekommen - keinen bestätigungslink, kein passwort nix - aber ne rechnung lol... !!! und da steht doch dass der vertrag zustande kommt wenn man die mail erhält, oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## Wembley (15 Januar 2006)

Sms-trend - die nächste Runde

Die erste Runde: Siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133891#133891

Hier ein Screenshot von einer anderen Version, die man bekommt, wenn man z.B. in die Adresszeile folgendes eingibt:

h**p://w*w.s*s-tr**d.de/?subid=pp&partnerid=pk001

Möglicherweise eine Version, die die User insgesamt öfter zu Gesicht bekommen als die in Runde 1 abgebildete.
Man beachte den Unterschied bzw. wo, welcher Text steht. Das ist der Text unten: Normalerweise bei der Auflösung von 1024x768 nicht oder nur teilweise sichtbar (abhängig von der Anzahl der Symbolleisten)



> Nach dem Registrieren erhalte ich 50 Gratis SMS und nehme gleichzeitig an der Verlosung eines Morola RAZR V3 teil. Gleichzeitig beauftrage ich sms-trend.de mir jeden Monat für einen Preis von nur sieben Euro 50 SMS gutzuschreiben. Der Betrag wird jährlich im Vorraus in Rechnung gestellt. Die *Laufzeit beträgt 24 Monate*.



Von der Laufzeit war aber in Runde 1 auf der Startseite nicht die Rede.

Amüsant sind teilweise die AGB. Dort tauchen plötzlich in irgendeiner Form die Öligen auf. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Amüsant sind teilweise die AGB.



Man beachte auch die "gute Lesbarkeit" im Screenshot


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2006)

*simsen*

wenn man da nun drin steckt im vertrag....und man erst jetzt checkt wie doof man war....kommt man da irgendwie raus??? oder muss man die kohle zahlen? was meint ihr? oder bezahlt man einfach nich u hofft dass es denen zu kompliziert ist zu streiten, ich meine immerhin leistet man ja keine unterschrift oder so.  am krassesten finde ich, dass ich da von ner anderen kostenlos sms seite hingeleitet wurde....


----------



## Wembley (15 Januar 2006)

*Re: simsen*



			
				burlinchen schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man da nun drin steckt im vertrag....und man erst jetzt checkt wie doof man war....kommt man da irgendwie raus??? oder muss man die kohle zahlen? was meint ihr? oder bezahlt man einfach nich u hofft dass es denen zu kompliziert ist zu streiten, ich meine immerhin leistet man ja keine unterschrift oder so.  am krassesten finde ich, dass ich da von ner anderen kostenlos sms seite hingeleitet wurde....



Hier ist schon eine gute Zusammenfassung der Problematik:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133759#133759

Eine persönliche Anmerkung noch: Man sollte nicht davon ausgehen, "dass es denen zu kompliziert ist zu streiten". Es ist nur die Frage, wie weit die dann gehen werden. Man kann Vermutungen anstellen, weil man die "Szene" ein wenig kennt, aber genau wissen tut das niemand. Höchstens der Anbieter selber.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

hallo, bin auch drauf reingefallen, 
bin aus österreich und wollte eigentlich auf songtext.de eben songtexte runterladen was ja früher immer gefunzt hat. doch bei songtext.de erscheint die simsen seite. dann hab ich mich halt registriert ich depp, zwar mit fakedaten aber einer gültigen hotmail mailadresse. hab nun auch schon die rechnung bekommen. weiss auch nicht was ich tun soll. hab mit einem österr. konsumentenschutz telefoniert. der meint ich soll mal mittels email kündigen. dann eventuell einschreiben. ich bin sehr verzweifelt. *[...]*

danke mal für die bisherige info

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) und ungeziemender Wortwahl editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## UlliZ (16 Januar 2006)

*"Gratis"-simsen*

Na wer wird denn da gleich verzweifeln, Gerd? Es wurde doch schon gesagt wie ihr euch zu verhalten habt:

Prüft sehr aufmerksam, ob überhaupt wirksam ein Vertrag zwischen dem Anbieter, der euch mit einer 84,-- EUR-Rechnung "beglückt" (so lesen die also das Wort "Gratis" :evil: ) und euch zu Stande gekommen ist.

Lautet eure Antwort "nein" dann zahlt ihr nicht, egal was Die euch um die Ohren hauen wollen. Bei Fakedaten und ner hotmail-adresse wird denen eine Zustellung von Briefen, Einschreiben oder gar Mahnbescheiden ohnehin irgendwie schwerfallen, schätze ich  

Lautet eure Antwort auf obige Frage "ja" (was ich mir gar nicht recht vorstellen kann, die Gesamtumstände betrachtend) dann könnt ihr den Vertrag anfechten, und argumentieren, dass ihr, wenn ihr DAS gewusst hättet, nämlich dass hier das reißerische Wort "GRATIS" auf deutsch übersetzt wird mit „zwei mal 84 EUR zahlen jeweils jährlich im Voraus", nie im Leben einen solchen Vertrag abgeschlossen hättet :evil:  :evil: 

Haltet euch (n.m.M.) mit Einschreiben zurück, denn dann "reagiert ihr" und kommt beim Anbieter in die Kategorie "reagiert, blickt aber nicht durch". Denn ihr wart bereit, zur vermeintlichen Abwehr der Geschichte Geld (Einschreibegebühr) auszugeben, habt also die Möglichkeit nicht erkannt, dass möglicherweise gar kein wirksamer Vertrag geschlossen wurde.

Solchen Leuten werden dann ominöse Mahnungen und andere Zauberwerkzeuge als Drohkulisse besonders gerne zugeschickt, denn "sie gibt es wirklich", und "sie reagieren, und blicken nicht durch".

P.S.: wer Geld im _Vor*r*aus_ will, der sollte, eventuell, erst noch mal die Schulbank drücken, bevor er das "ganz große Rad" im „GRATIS“-sms-gameplay drehen will.

Interessant, nur so am Rande: die Preisverdopplung binnen nur 14 Tagen von 100 SMS für 7 EUR/Monat (0,07 EUR je SMS) auf 50 SMS für 7 EUR/Monat (0,14 EUR je SMS, DEN Tarif gibt's mittlerweile von fast jedem Netzbetreiber am ganz normalen Handy, ohne 24-monatige Mindestabnahmeverpflichtung i.H.v. 168 EUR!!!)


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

Guten Tag!

Ich verfolge diese Diskussion schon sehr lange hier. Mit großer Sorge muß ich festellen, dass die Angabe von Fake Daten leider eine Straftat darstellt, die *[...]* hingegen nicht. Hoffe nur die Betreiber solcher Angebote zeigen nicht noch die User bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltshaft an. 

Ein interessierter Leser

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## rolf76 (16 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mit großer Sorge muß ich festellen, dass die Angabe von Fake Daten leider eine Straftat darstellt, die [...] hingegen nicht.


Das stimmt in dieser Pauschalität beides nicht. Ganz kurz gesagt: Wer *ausschließlich* an einem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen wollte oder nur die versprochenen Gratis-SMS gefahrlos nutzen wollte, macht sich durch die Eingabe von unrichtigen Daten auf keinen Fall strafbar!


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

Ich bin raus!!! Juchu!
Ich bekam eben die Email:


Sehr geehrter Kunde,

betrachten Sie die Sache bitte als erledigt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Simsen.de Team

PS: Senden Sie bitte immer den gesamten Mailverk
ehr mit.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

hm, wie das? also was hast du denn hingeschickt?


----------



## UlliZ (16 Januar 2006)

*simsen und andere "Gratis"-Dienstleistungen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> betrachten Sie die Sache bitte als erledigt.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Welche Sache? Was ist "erledigt"? Auf so eine Nebelkerze würde ich ungefähr genauso wenig geben wie auf die Vermutung, daß man durch das Ausfüllen des Formblattes auf deren website einen wirksamen Vertrag eingehen kann


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

die lesen die mails gar nich durch.. und so sind ihre antworten dann auch immer - unpersönlich und total weit von der frage entfernt... !!!


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

hab gestern den schriftlichen widerruf per einschreiben geschickt, habe nun aber gelesen, dass es evtl. sinnvioller ist, eine vertragsanfechtung zu schreiben, falls der widerruf nicht greift.
was sagt ihr? zur sicherheit noch eine anfechtung? reicht per mail, die gesendeten mails werden automatisch gespeichert?

ich hatte die bestätigungsmail und die handypin bekommen, und kann euch garantieren dass auch dann NIE von kosten und abo die rede war...
das EINZIGE was mich an der seite gewundert hatte, war dass mit 100 gratis SMS geworben wurde, man aber nur 50 bekam, habe eine geschickt am tag der anmeldung und war dann nie wieder auf der seite...

bis die rechnugn kam... habe widerruf per mail und einschreiben geschickt, auf die mail kam die "standard-antwort", die wohl automatisch generiert auf alle mails geschickt wird... ich könne innerhalb von 14 tagen kündigen etc...

naja, wäre schön wenns ne antwort gäbe wegen der anfechtung... DANKE an alle  :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

*Simsen.de - Betroffene gesucht*

Alex Leinhos von Netzwelt.de sucht Betroffene in Sachen simsen.de
Bitte melden:

http://31122.dynamicboard.de/t298f3...Personen-mit-simsen-de-Problemen-gesucht.html :help:


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Alex Leinhos von Netzwelt.de


ist auch hier angemeldet 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1488

cp


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2006)

> das nicht jeder Kunde gewollt im Endeffekt in nem Abo hängt ist mir klar


Man spricht wenigstens offen darüber ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auch ein opfer der simsen-leute.

ich hab mich, durch die untere irreführende Werbung von mufa.d* dort leider angemeldet.



> Jetzt 50 SMS Völlig Gratis bei Simsen.de Verschicken und dazu
> noch die Chance auf einen neues Motorola RARZ V3 Handy.
> 
> ======================
> ...



Hab mich bei den leuten von mufa beschwert. War ja klar, das die kein Schuld bei sich sehen. Sie haben mir folgenden text geschrieben. 


> Guten Tag,
> 
> mit der Anmeldung auf mufa.de beziehen Sie automatisch
> den Newsletter sowie Werbeemails und -sms. Dies ist auch
> ...


----------



## Wembley (16 Januar 2006)

> Bitte verstehen Sie auch, das wir nicht die kompletten AGBs eines
> jeden Angebots lesen können. Dafür ist immer noch jeder selbst
> zuständig und kann auch so nicht die Schuld auf uns abweisen.



Ach so? Man bewirbt etwas, weiß aber nicht, worum es eigentlich geht? Verdient aber dran (meines Wissens nach 10 Euro). *lol*

Ein wenig wird dieses Portal an der Simsen-Geschichte schon verdient haben. Aber ob die sich damit nicht einen Bärendienst erwiesen haben? Es braucht oft sehr lange, bis man sich eine gewisses Vertrauen bei den Kunden aufgebaut hat. Dieses kann aber durch eine einzige Aktion wieder zunichte gemacht werden. Na ja, ist auch deren Problem.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## tuxedo (16 Januar 2006)

> mit der Anmeldung auf mufa.de beziehen Sie automatisch
> den Newsletter sowie Werbeemails und -sms. Dies ist auch
> so in unseren AGBs verankert.



Mit anderen Worten die E-mail-Adresse wird für weitere Sachen von Dirtten in Anspruch genommen. Dazu müsste es meines Erachtens eine gesonderte Datenschutzerklärung auf der Website geben. Aber ich bin kein Jurist und kein Datenschutzbeauftragter. Insofern gilt wie immer der Rat, für den speziellen Fall, Rat bei der Vebraucherschutzzentrale und/oder beim Anwalt einholen.

Das Mailing bringt mich aber mal zu folgender Frage:
Wenn sog. Affiliates ein Partnerprogramm bewerben, dann kann man doch sagen, dass diese Affiliates eben dieses Programm empfehlen. Das geht für mich weit über die normale Linksetzung hinaus. Wenn nun dieses PP illegal ist, oder gegen das Wettbewerbsrecht, die guten Sitten o.ä. verstößt, dann müssten die Affiliates doch mit in die Verantwortung genommen werden können? und weiter: Wenn dann ein Affiliate schreibt, dass das Programm geprüft wurde, dann kann man ihm doch Vorsatz unterstellen. Oder? Zur Kenntnisnahme: Ich möchte damit nicht implizieren, dass die im Vorposting genannte und unseriöse SMS-Website tatsächlich illegal ist oder gegen geltendes Recht verstößt.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## rolf76 (17 Januar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sog. Affiliates ein Partnerprogramm bewerben, dann kann man doch sagen, dass diese Affiliates eben dieses Programm empfehlen. Das geht für mich weit über die normale Linksetzung hinaus. Wenn nun dieses PP illegal ist, oder gegen das Wettbewerbsrecht, die guten Sitten o.ä. verstößt, dann müssten die Affiliates doch mit in die Verantwortung genommen werden können? und weiter: Wenn dann ein Affiliate schreibt, dass das Programm geprüft wurde, dann kann man ihm doch Vorsatz unterstellen.


Wenn du etwas Zeit hast, dann lies doch mal im neuen Internetrecht-Skript von Prof. Hoeren die Seiten 356 ff., siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=134058#134058


			
				S. 359 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mittels Werbebanner auf die Seiten anderer Unternehmen verlinkt, soll nach Aufassung des OLG Hamburg (Urt.v. 14. Juli 2004 – 5 U 160/03) [zumindest dann] als wettbewerbsrechtlicher Mitstörer für die Rechtswidrigkeit der gelinkten Inhalte verantwortlich sein, [...] wenn das linksetzende Unternehmen damit wirbt, vor Schaltung eines Links die beworbene Seite auf Rechtsverletzungen zu prüfen.


Das betrifft allerdings nur das *Wettbewerbsrecht*, also die Frage, ob der Werbende von einem Mitbewerber, einer Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Wirtschaftsverband erfolgreich abgemahnt werden kann.

Ob der einzelne "Kunde" *Schadensersatz* von dem Werbenden verlangen kann, ist eine Einzelfallfrage und hängt u.a. von dessen Prüfungspflicht und Verschulden ab. Dabei ist dann natürlich von Bedeutung, ob der Werbende ein besonderes Vertrauen in Anspruch nimmt oder erkennbar für das Angebot gerade stehen möchte. ABER: Schadensersatz ist nicht das, was die "Kunden" jetzt interessiert. Die "Kunden" wollen wissen, ob ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist und wie sie sich davon ggf. lösen können. Erst wenn ein Vertrag nicht beseitigt werden kann, stellt sich die Frage eines Schadensersatzanspruchs gegen den Werbenden. 

*Für die Kunden bedeutsamer ist daher, ob der durch die Werbung des Affiliates mitverursachte Gesamteindruck des Angebots im Einzelfall zu einem relevanten Irrtum des "Kunden" führt und ihn zur Anfechtung berechtigt,* wenn die Ausübung des gesetzlichen Wirderrufsrechts nicht mehr möglich ist. In Einzelfällen könnte es auch an einer Vertragserklärung des "Kunden" fehlen, wenn nach der Gestaltung der Anmeldeseite der Anbieter die Registrierung des Kunden nicht als Vertragserklärung verstehen durfte. Soweit möglich, sollte der Weg zum angeblichen Vertragsschluss nachvollzogen und für den Fall späterer Auseinandersetzungen dokumentiert werden.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2006)

wie soll man, den vorgehen. wenn man dararfu reingefallen ist ? Nie einenn bestätigungsemail oder aktivierunglink bekommen hat und auch nicht davon wusste das es ein vertrag ist  .. 

als ich selber mach glaube ich einfach gar nichts ignoriere emails und rechnungen per post .. sollte ein mahnbescheid kommen oder inkasso, dann mal sehen ob der Anwalt dazu kommt oder einfach mal ein drohende Email .. bezüglich mit Verbindung zu Russischen Verbindungen in Wien  ... ist ja der Wohnort vom Geschäftsführer ... der ja schon öfters aufgefallen sit durch seine projekte...


----------



## Antidialer (17 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> als ich selber mach glaube ich einfach gar nichts ignoriere emails und rechnungen per post .. sollte ein mahnbescheid kommen oder inkasso, dann mal sehen ob der Anwalt dazu kommt oder einfach mal ein drohende Email .. bezüglich mit Verbindung zu Russischen Verbindungen in Wien  ... ist ja der Wohnort vom Geschäftsführer ... der ja schon öfters aufgefallen sit durch seine projekte...



Glaub mir, der Herr hat vor der Russenmafia nicht halb so viel Angst wie davor, das sein Geschäftsmodell mal von einem ordentlichen Gericht darauf abgeklopft wird, ob wirklich ein gültiger Vertragsabschluss zustande kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2006)

hallo nochmal, hat eventuell jemand doch noch ein statement dazu, ob man "vorsorglich" noch eine vetragsanfechtung nach wien schicken sollte (zusätzlich zum widerruf) oder geht das per  mail, wenn die mail automatsich egspeichert wird?
Bitte um antwort! danke


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2006)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub mir, der Herr hat vor der Russenmafia nicht halb so viel Angst wie davor, das sein Geschäftsmodell mal von einem ordentlichen Gericht darauf abgeklopft wird, ob wirklich ein gültiger Vertragsabschluss zustande kommt.



Deshalb wird bei der hier so oft angesprochenen "Negativen Feststellungsklage" auch nichts rauskommen: statt die Ansprüche vor Gericht zu belegen, werden diese Firmen bzw. ihre Anwälte in dem Prozess glänzen - nämlich durch Abwesenheit.
Dann kassieren sie ein Versäumnisurteil, die Berufshaftpflicht des RA Terminverpennt zahlt für die Schusseligkeit - und das Geschäftsmodell wurde gerichtlich *nicht* überprüft - was der Sinn der Übung war.

Eos


----------



## Reducal (17 Januar 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte um antwort!


Wenn es Dir mit dem merkwürdigen Vertrag ernst ist, dann schreibe einen Brief. In Wien hat man es nicht so mit dem E-Mail-Support. Und ob eine Nachricht bei Dir gespeichert ist oder nicht, ist ohnehin irrelevant - bestenfalls   eignet sich ein Einschreiben/Rückschein.


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Januar 2006)

Eos schrieb:
			
		

> ..., die Berufshaftpflicht des RA Termin verpennt zahlt für die Schusseligkeit - ...


Aber pro Kanzlei nicht mehr als ein zwei Mal - danach ist die Versicherung draußen (mehrfache Haftung) und die Kanzlei kann sich ne neue suchen.

Klingt nach einem echt pfiffigen Modell - nach ca. 25 Versäumnisurteilen sind alle in Betracht kommenden Versicherungen durch.

Kanzlei macht zu, die Anwälte lernen etwas zu ALG II - aber die geschätzt 15.000 € Versicherungserstattungen haben sich gelohnt, die an die Mandantin ausgezahlt wurden ...

Sorry - aber deine Idee ist sach- und wirklichkeitsfremd.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2006)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt nach einem echt pfiffigen Modell - nach ca. 25 Versäumnisurteilen sind alle in Betracht kommenden Versicherungen durch.



Es soll da doch wohl _etwas_ mehr als einen Anwalt geben - und die müssen ja nicht unbedingt die Versicherung in Anspruch nehmen.
Aus meiner Sicht ist bei einer negativen Feststellungsklage ein Versäumnisurteil wegen Nichterscheinens der beklagten Partei *deutlich* besser als eine gerichtliche Überprüfung, wenn man schon von der zweifelhaften Seriosität des eigenen Geschäftsmodells weiß.
Wenn man zweifelsfrei den Vertragsabschluß belegen kann, fummelt man ja nicht mit Inkassobüros, "letzte Mahnung", "wirklich allerletzte Mahnung vor dem Mahnbescheid", "nun aber endgültig letzte Mahnung" und dann dem nächsten Inkassobetrieb herum, sondern beantragt einen Mahnbescheid und verteidigt ggf. seinen Standpunkt vor Gericht.
Aktiv vor Gereicht gehen kann man vermeiden - abgesehen davon steigt der Profit mit jedem eingeschalteten Inkassobüro.
Die Negative Feststellungsklage kann man nicht vermeiden, aber ohne beklagte Partei keine Prüfung der Sache - also auch kein Präzedensfall! Darauf kommt es diesen Leuten an.

Eos


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2006)

@ reducal:

"Wenn es Dir mit dem merkwürdigen Vertrag ernst ist, dann schreibe einen Brief."

wie meisnt du das? natürlich bin ich nicht willentlich einen vertrag eingegangen, hab von diesem, erts durch die rechnung erfahren. aber ich möchte keinen fehler machen, falls es doch ernst wird. hab aber schon einen  widerruf geschickt per einschreiben und auch begründet dass ich diesen vetrag nicht willentlich/wissentlich eingegangen bin, FALLS e ssich um einen richtigen vetrag handelt.


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Januar 2006)

Eos schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll da doch wohl _etwas_ mehr als einen Anwalt geben - und die müssen ja nicht unbedingt die Versicherung in Anspruch nehmen.


Üblicherweise werden in Kanzleien alle RAe gemeinsam versichert (weil erheblich günstiger als X Einzelversicherungen).
...und den Berufshaftpflichtvorschlag hattest du gemacht. Eben darauf (und nur darauf) bezog sich mein Posting.



			
				Eos schrieb:
			
		

> Aus meiner Sicht ist bei einer negativen Feststellungsklage ein Versäumnisurteil wegen Nichterscheinens der beklagten Partei *deutlich* besser als eine gerichtliche Überprüfung, wenn man schon von der zweifelhaften Seriosität des eigenen Geschäftsmodells weiß.
> Wenn man zweifelsfrei den Vertragsabschluß belegen kann, fummelt man ja nicht mit Inkassobüros, "letzte Mahnung", "wirklich allerletzte Mahnung vor dem Mahnbescheid", "nun aber endgültig letzte Mahnung" und dann dem nächsten Inkassobetrieb herum, sondern beantragt einen Mahnbescheid und verteidigt ggf. seinen Standpunkt vor Gericht.
> Aktiv vor Gereicht gehen kann man vermeiden - abgesehen davon steigt der Profit mit jedem eingeschalteten Inkassobüro.
> Die Negative Feststellungsklage kann man nicht vermeiden, aber ohne beklagte Partei keine Prüfung der Sache - also auch kein Präzedensfall! Darauf kommt es diesen Leuten an.
> ...


Dieser Teil indes ist weitgehend richtig. Die Kosten der "Nichtentscheidung" trägt hier aber der Forderungsbehaupter, nicht der Anwalt oder seine Versicherung.

Allerdings sollte man aus einem Versäumnisurteil bitte nicht immer diese Strategie ablesen ...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2006)

*186€ is ne menge geld*

HAllo ersma, eine Freundin von mir sit ebenfalls auf die österreichischen Dubaianer reingefallen! Sie hat weder Geld für einen Anwalt, noch das Geld die 186 € oder wieviel auch imme rdas war zu zahlen, da sie alleine lebt, zur Schule geht und nur einen kleinen Nebenjob für Miete etc. hat! 

Was würdet ihr ihr raten sollte sie tun, sie steht ziehmlich hilflos da!

Bitte um schnelle antowrt, danke euch schonmal,


GZ Bacardi!


----------



## SEP (17 Januar 2006)

Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:

Ansonsten:
Hier in der Suchfunktion (oben mittig im Fenster) die Grundinfos des Falls eingeben (Abrechnende Firma, betr. Nummer) und lesen.


----------



## rolf76 (17 Januar 2006)

Eos ist also ein Anhänger der sog. "mutigen Fraktion". 

Siehe dazu und zum Vorgehen insgesamt näher hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133759#133759 und in den Folgepostings.



			
				Eos schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb wird bei der hier so oft angesprochenen "Negativen Feststellungsklage" auch nichts rauskommen:


In diesem Thread wurde die negative Feststellungsklage überhaupt nicht erwähnt. 

(Bevor die Diskussion losgeht: in anderen Threads natürlich schon, die entsprechenden Artikel kann jeder mit der von SEP gerade erläuterten Suchfunktion des Forums finden).


----------



## Antidialer (17 Januar 2006)

Eos schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man zweifelsfrei den Vertragsabschluß belegen kann, fummelt man ja nicht mit Inkassobüros, "letzte Mahnung", "wirklich allerletzte Mahnung vor dem Mahnbescheid", "nun aber endgültig letzte Mahnung" und dann dem nächsten Inkassobetrieb herum, sondern beantragt einen Mahnbescheid und verteidigt ggf. seinen Standpunkt vor Gericht.
> Aktiv vor Gereicht gehen kann man vermeiden - abgesehen davon steigt der Profit mit jedem eingeschalteten Inkassobüro.
> Die Negative Feststellungsklage kann man nicht vermeiden, aber ohne beklagte Partei keine Prüfung der Sache - also auch kein Präzedensfall! Darauf kommt es diesen Leuten an.
> Eos



Darauf setzen ja diese Leute. Jetzt, wo sie sich nicht mehr hinter Netzbetreibern mit Anscheinsbeweis verstecken können, muss der Inkassodrück genügen, um die Leute zur Zahlung zu bewegen. Denn im Gegensatz zu früher bei Dialern (Anscheinsbeweis) müsste heute vor Gericht das Zustandekommen eines Vertragsabschluss detailiert nachgewiesen werden. Projekte wie s*msen.de und profi*in.de haben aber nicht einmal die einfachste Prüfung der eingegebenen Daten zu bieten. Nicht einmal eine Validierung per E-Mail (die schon bei den einfachsten Forensystemen zum Standard gehört) wird eingesetzt. Im Prinzip kann hier jeder jeden anmelden. Die IP, die die Unternehmen als Beweis anführen, ist praktisch Wertlos. Wenn das Mahnverfahren in die heiße Phase geht, sind die Daten beim Provider vermutlich längst gelöscht. Daneben lässt sich die IP ohne Probleme über einen Anonymisierungsdienst verschleiern. 

Sollte jemals ein derartiger Fall vor Gericht gehen, stehen die entsprechenden Unternehmen praktisch nackt dar. Deswegen würde ich nicht annehmen, das sich eins dieser Unternehmen überhaupt mal vor ein Gericht traut. Auch negative Feststellungsklagen kann man verhindern, in dem man bei Bedarf halt einfach "ausnahmsweise" und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht auf die Forderung verzichtet. 

Das schlimmste ist, es ist noch nicht einmal ilegal. Für die Art der Vertragsabschlüsse gibt es keine Vorgabe. Zwar obliegt dem Unternehmen die Beweispflicht, aber mit genügend Inkassodruck lassen sich die Zahlungsausfälle minimieren. Rein theoretisch (die hier genannten Unternehmen arbeiten natürlich absolut seriös ) könnte ein entsprechendes hypotetisches Unternehmen auch lustig Adressen aus Telefonbüchern und Phantasie IPs (oder die IPs bekannter Anonymisierungsdienste) verwenden. Mit diesen "Beweismitteln" konfrontiert, könnte man vermutlich schon 50% der Rechnungsempfänger zur Zahlung bewegen, per Inkassodruck vermutlich noch 20 weitere %. Geht es doch einmal vor Gericht, lässt man die Forderung fallen. Im äußerten Notfall könnte man sich immer noch auf Teenager berufen, die wahllos Adressen eingegeben haben. Ein bombiges Geschäft. Sitzt man dazu noch im Ausland, kann fast gar nichts mehr schiefgehen.


----------



## Wembley (17 Januar 2006)

Simsen hat mittlerweile seine Abodauer verkürzt:

Im vom Riesenhandy ganz nach unten gedrückten und in kleiner Schriftgröße verfassten Text steht jetzt:



> Durch Betätigung des Button »Registrieren« beauftrage ich Simsen.de, mich für das Versenden von SMS zu registrieren. Wir schreiben Ihnen Monat für Monat 100 SMS gut. Der Preis von sieben Euro monatlich bei einer *Laufzeit von 12 Monaten* mit einer jährlichen Abrechnung im Voraus wird Ihnen in Rechnung gestellt. Sie können die Anmeldung innerhalb von zwei Wochen widerrufen, die gratis SMS dürfen Sie in jedem Fall behalten. Ausserdem nehmen Sie an der Verlosung eines Motorola RAZR V3 teil.



Noch etwas Neues gibt es: Man kann 150 SMS gratis versenden (Simsen und Sms-trend zusammengerechnet). 
Die neue Art der Werbung findet man auf auf fr*esimsen.de (auch bei den Google-Anzeigen vertreten).

Wann wird der erste hier oder woanders auftauchen, der deswegen gleich Abos von zwei verschiedenen Anbietern picken hat?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2006)

Hallöschen!
Also ich habe meine vollen Daten angegeben und mir geht es wie den meisten hier, dass ich davon ausging ein Free-SMS-Angebot ohne irgendwelche "versteckten" Kosten wahrnehme 

Was machen denn diese Inkassoleute?? :-?  :-?  :-?


----------



## sascha (17 Januar 2006)

> Was machen denn diese Inkassoleute??



Inkasso, was sonst?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2006)

könnt ihr uns sagen wie aus dem simsen.de- [] wieder rauskommt???was kann man denn dagegen machen???
HILFEEEE...

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## sascha (18 Januar 2006)

Wir warten derzeit noch auf eine entsprechende Bewertung dieser Seite(n). Voraussichtlich Ende der Woche werden wir eine fundierte Aussage zur obigen Frage treffen können. Bitte bis dahin noch um Geduld.


----------



## rolf76 (18 Januar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Noch etwas Neues gibt es: Man kann 150 SMS gratis versenden (Simsen und Sms-trend zusammengerechnet).
> Die neue Art der Werbung findet man auf auf fr*esimsen.de (auch bei den Google-Anzeigen vertreten).


Die entsprechende Google-Anzeige finde ich etwas - äh - nicht ganz in Ordnung:



> "Redaktionstipp!"


----------



## rolf76 (18 Januar 2006)

À propos "Redaktionstipp!": Es gibt bei Google auch noch einen "Geheimtipp!": 

Wer schon den 2-Jahresvertrag bei sims**.de über (mindestens) 168 EUR abschließt, kann doch gleich dazu noch eines der weiteren ganz unten auf der Startseite von sims**.biz beworbenen Angebote wahrnehmen:


"weitere 100 sms gratis" wirbt für einen 1-Jahresvertrag bei smscase für 96 EUR 
"sms-Flatrate 14 Tage kostenlos testen" wirbt für einen 1-Jahresvertrag bei smstiger für 96 EUR


----------



## rolf76 (18 Januar 2006)

... und hier noch die Startseite von smstiger.

Die dahinterstehenden Namen bei diesen wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießenden Angeboten sind zwar immer wieder neue, aufgrund der gegenseitigen Verschränkung, der gleichen Gestaltung und Taktik gehe ich aber davon aus, dass die Angebot momentan noch alle der Talentschmiede partner.sims**.de entstammen (dort kann man auch die Provisionen [10 bzw. 12 EUR pro Kunde] einsehen).


----------



## rolf76 (18 Januar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Simsen hat mittlerweile seine Abodauer verkürzt:
> 
> Im vom Riesenhandy ganz nach unten gedrückten und in kleiner Schriftgröße verfassten Text steht jetzt:
> 
> ...


Steht so auch in den nun geänderten AGBs.

Allerdings: rein juristisch betrachtet gilt dies nur für die ab der Änderung neu abgeschlossenen "Verträge". Für die "Alt-Verträge" (soweit wirksam) gelten die damals "zugrundeliegenden" Vertragsbedingungen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (18 Januar 2006)

*Simsen.de: Irreführende Spam-Mail*

Soeben ist eine Spammail für Simsen.de eingetroffen. Es wird in der eMail von *kostenloser Anmeldung* und *100 kostenlosen SMS pro Monat* gesprochen:



> Hi,
> ich habe ne echt tolle Seite gefunden,
> bei der wir unsere Kohle sparen können.
> 
> ...



Die Versendung erfolgte über eine IP aus Brasilien. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

*Simsen.de*

Hallo ich bin auch auf Simsen.de reingefallen. Der email-support klappte relativ zügig. Als Antwort auf meinen Widerruf erhielt ich folgende mail:
--------------------
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Sie hätten flexibel innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach Ihrer Anmeldung
per Email kündigen können.

Da Sie nicht fristgerecht gekündigt haben, wurde Ihr Vertrag wie in den
AGB´s erläutert, verlängert.

Falls Sie nicht bezahlen, werden Sie zuerst eine Mahnung erhalten und
in weiterer Folge wird Ihr Fall an unser Inkassobüro PROINKASSO GmbH in Hanau-Deutschland übergeben.

Bitte bezahlen Sie den offenen Betrag, damit keine weiteren unnötigen
Kosten auf Sie zukommen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Simsen.de Team

PS: Bitte senden Sie immer den gesamten Mailverkehr mit.
------------------------

Hier wird kein Bezug auf meinen konkreten Fall genommen, aber man kommt schnell auf´s "Thema". Ist das oben genannte Inkassobüro ein alter bekannter?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

*Hat jemand bezahlt ? bzw. eine Mahnung bekommen ?*

Hallo zusammen,
mich hat es auch erwischt, hier innen steht zwar
viel hilfreiches, aber keiner hat ne Lösung.

Wie kommt man aus dem Ding raus ?
Bezahlen und gleichzeitig kündigen ?
oder warten auf Rechnung bzw. Mahnung ?

Gruß
Rick


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Also ich werde jetzt erstmal abwarten was passiert... d.h. ich habe jetzt mal email an die geschickt und werde am Woende noch ein Brief an die per einschreiben schicken und dann einfach warten was passiert !

Es ist nun einfach  mal so wie es jetzt ist und daran kann ich jetzt eh nichts ändern...

gedenke aber nichts zu bezahlen ! 

Weil die Dienstleistungen, die angeboten werden nicht voll geboten werden  und man meiner Meinung nach nicht konkret oder sichtbar auf die Gesamtkosten hingewiesen wurde !

Gruss aMeXo


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

*Re: Simsen.de*



			
				Gäste schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird kein Bezug auf meinen konkreten Fall genommen, aber man kommt schnell auf´s "Thema". Ist das oben genannte Inkassobüro ein alter bekannter?



Diese email hab ich auch erhalten, nachdem ich die Rechnung erhalten hatte und widerrufen wollte. 

Das Inkassobüro ist auch ein alter Bekannter und bereits wg. probino aus dem Bundesverband der Inkassobüros geflogen. Näheres dazu im google-cache von netzwelt.


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2006)

*Re: Simsen.de*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das Inkassobüro ist auch ein alter Bekannter und bereits wg. probino aus dem Bundesverband der Inkassobüros geflogen.


Das mag schon sein (wer braucht schon einen Berufsverband?) aber die Zulassung als Inkassounternehmen scheinen sie wohl zu haben, siehe auch deren Web unter w*w.proinkasso.de - zumindest behaupten die Hanauer das selbst.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

*Re: Simsen.de*



			
				Gäste schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich bin auch auf Simsen.de reingefallen. Der email-support klappte relativ zügig. Als Antwort auf meinen Widerruf erhielt ich folgende mail:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Hier wird kein Bezug auf meinen konkreten Fall genommen, aber man kommt schnell auf´s "Thema". Ist das oben genannte Inkassobüro ein alter bekannter?



soll ich dir mal was sagen , genau die selbe mail haben auch andere leute bekommen (die haben die mail nämlich in nem anderem forum gepostet)... dort haben sie auch nicht bezug auf fragen genommen... das ist wieder so eine massenmail, die genau wie die rechnungen verschickt wird... !!! das inkassobüro ist bestimmt ein "alter bekannter" von denen  demnächst wird dann auch noch der "alt bekannte" anwalt erwähnt... is doch alles blödsinn.. 

ich habe bis heute keine antwort auch meinen widerruf, den ich per mail geschrieben habe, erhalten (habe ich am samstag geschrieben)!
den rückschein fürs einschreiben habe ich auch noch nicht erhalten.. hm die rüppeln sich gar nicht mehr.... 

ich kriege bestimmt auch noch die inkasso-mail !!! wette ich mit euch...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

hola  gute neuigkeiten ! 

xxxx schrieb: 
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

 hiermit kündige ich, Stxxx Gxxx mit der Mitgliedsnummer xxxx, meinen Vertrag bei Ihnen mit sofortiger heutiger Wirkung.
Ich bitte um Bestätigung des Eingangs meiner email bei Ihnen.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Gxxx 

Verschicken Sie romantische, coole und witzige Bilder per SMS!   
Jetzt bei WEB.DE FreeMail: ht*p://f.web.de/?mc=021193   

--  Sehr geehrter Kunde,  Betrachten Sie die Angelegenheit bitte als erledigt. Ihr Abo ist bereits wie gewünscht gekündigt.  Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ihr Simsen.de Team

Das kam eben bei mir im Postfach an


----------



## Stalker2002 (18 Januar 2006)

Wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein, aber ich fürchte fast, das Schreiben wurde von einem gewissen "Norbert Ebelkerze" unterzeichnet...


----------



## SEP (18 Januar 2006)

Das war knapp, fast hätte ich "N.Ebelkerze" editiert ...


----------



## Wembley (18 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> --  Sehr geehrter Kunde,  Betrachten Sie die Angelegenheit bitte als erledigt. Ihr Abo ist bereits wie gewünscht gekündigt.



Wie ist das mit dem "Abo kündigen" zu verstehen?

a) Die ganze Geschichte ist hinfällig. Der Kunde muss nichts zahlen.

oder

b) Es gibt keine Verlängerung des Abos nach der 12- oder 24-Monatsfrist, aber die 84 bzw. 168 Euro müssen trotzdem bezahlt werden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2006)

routinemäßig Domains der Gebrüder S. gecheckt. Fast ausnahmlos linken alle auf simsen 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Ja, ich habe jetzt erneut eine email an die geschickt um nochmals nachzufragen... mal sehen was das bringt !


----------



## Wembley (19 Januar 2006)

Neues auf dialerschutz.de zu diesem Thema

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=323

oder auch:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13435

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2006)

Hier musste wenigstens der Hinweis auf ein Abo nachgebessert werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2006)

Wie sieht es bei diesen teuren Gratis-Angeboten mit der Verbindung Verlosung/Kostenlosangebot/Kaufangebot aus?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## rolf76 (19 Januar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es bei diesen teuren Gratis-Angeboten mit der Verbindung Verlosung/Kostenlosangebot/Kaufangebot aus?


Die Frage der Unlauterkeit nach dem UWG stellt sich den Verbrauchern nicht, da sie nicht wettbewerbsrechtlich Unterlassung verlangen können (das können nur Mitbewerber und qualifizierte Einrichtungen wie z.B. die Verbraucherzentralen). Eine mögliche Unlauterkeit der Werbung wirkt sich auch nicht auf die Wirksamkeit des einzelnen Vertrages aus.

_*Nachtrag:*_ Zur Zulässigkeit der Kopplung des Produktabsatzes mit einem Gewinnspiel siehe jetzt hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135794


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2006)

Der genannte Zusammenhang ist schon klar. Wenn aber eine Verbraucherberatung durch das UWG die Möglichkeit hätte, dieses elende Thema zu beenden, wäre es schon ein Segen.

Hier wird eine Verlosung, ein kostenloser Test und ein Abo-Angebot vermixt, so dass der Verbraucher nicht wirklich erkennen kann, für welchen Zweck er seine Daten eingibt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

hallo an alle.habe mit großem interesse eure diskussion über s---.de verfolgt,bin leider selbst auch drauf reingefallen.hab den netten herren dann eine email geschrieben und ihnen mitgeteilt,dass ich minderjährig bin etc.und heute kam dann eine nette antwort so von wegen;ich solle eine kopie meines ausweise schicken und wenn das stimmt dass ich minderjährig bin,fordern sie schadensersatz und gehen vor gericht,weil ich vorsätzlich ein falsches geburtsdatum angegeben habe und mir somit ihre dienste "erschlichen" hätte...hammerhart...was meint ihr,einfach nimmer reagieren?naja,die haben halt auch nur ne fake adresse von mir...irgendwelche vorschläge?
danke im vorraus


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

also nachdem ich bei meinem ersten beitrag noch äußerst verzweifelt war,(das lag auch meinem momentanen gemütszustand), seh ich das ganze schon wieder viel lockerer. die haben von mir nur eine fake adresse und eine hotmail addresse ohne namen oder sonst was. die IP die sie mir im mail mit der rechung genannt hatten stimmt nicht mal bin ich draufgekommen. weiters war die rechnung anscheinend auch nur automatisch generiert da sogar meine fehlerhafte groß/kleinschreibung des namen in der rechnung übernommen wurde... also ich werde ebenfalls nicht reagieren und deren mails im junk-mail ordner verenden lassen. ausserdem wollte ich mich verdammt nochmal bei einer songtextseite registrieren was mit SMS wohl gar nix zu tun hat... 

grüße


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

*Anforderung von Personalpapieren*



			
				Setherial schrieb:
			
		

> hallo an alle.habe mit großem interesse eure diskussion über s---.de verfolgt,bin leider selbst auch drauf reingefallen.hab den netten herren dann eine email geschrieben und ihnen mitgeteilt,dass ich minderjährig bin etc.und heute kam dann eine nette antwort so von wegen;ich solle eine kopie meines ausweise schicken und wenn das stimmt dass ich minderjährig bin,fordern sie schadensersatz und gehen vor gericht,weil ich vorsätzlich ein falsches geburtsdatum angegeben habe und mir somit ihre dienste "erschlichen" hätte...hammerhart...was meint ihr,einfach nimmer reagieren?naja,die haben halt auch nur ne fake adresse von mir...irgendwelche vorschläge?
> danke im vorraus



Hallo,
ein derartiges Schreiben hatte ich auch mal von mutmaßlichen [...] und [...] erhalten. Hier das Originalschreiben (inkl. RS-Fehlern):

Sehr geehrter Herr ........
Sie teilen uns mit, Ihr Kind sei minderjährig und könnten keine Verträge
schließen. Ferner hätte Ihr Kind bei Anmeldung zum kostenpflichtigen Spiel
ein falsches Alter angegeben.

Sollten Ihr Kind tatsächlich minderjährig sein, so möchten wir Sie bitten,
uns dies in geeigneter Weise (Kopie von Personalausweis, Geburtsurkunde
etc.) zu belegen.

In diesem Fall kann Ihr Kind keine gültigen Verträge schließen. Unsere
Forderung aus Vertrag hätte damit keinen Bestand mehr. Allerdings bewegen
sich auch Jugendliche nicht in einem rechtsfreien Raum. Daher müssten wir
eine Schadenersatzforderung gegen Sie geltend machen, die auf dem
deliktischen Verhalten Ihres Kindes beruht. Ihres Kind hat in vorwerfbarer
Weise vorsätzlich einen Vermögensschaden zum Nachteil unserer Firma
herbeigeführt. Dies kann Ihnen zugerechnet werden auf Grundlage der § 823
Abs. 2 BGB i.V.m. § 263 a StGB i.V.m. § 828 Abs. 3 BGB.

Ihr Kind hat vorsätzlich gehandelt und Ihr Unrecht erkannt. Damit war Ihr
Kind ausreichend einsichtsfähig, um für die Folgen Ihres Handelns
aufzukommen.

Sobald uns der Beleg für die Minderjährigkeit vorliegt, werden wir die
bisherige Rechnung stornieren und eine neue Rechnung in gleicher Höhe
erstellen, die jedoch nicht auf Vertragsrecht sondern auf Deliktsrecht
beruht. Ferner werden wir den Spieleraccount deaktivieren, damit ein
weiterer Missbrauch durch Ihr Kind nicht stattfinden kann.

Wir sehen der Übersendung des Belegs binnen 4 Tagen entgegen.
Ebenfalls werden wir den offenen Rechnungsbetrag in Höhe von 10,- EUR von
dem uns bekannten Konto abbuchen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
[...]

_[Einige Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

und was habt ihr dann gemacht?gezahlt?ignoriert?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

Mein Kind kannte die Firma überhaupt nicht und hatte sich auch nie angemeldet.

Es hatte sich eine Person angemeldet, deren Vorname und Geburtsdatum bei uns gänzlich unbekannt war.

Es wurde eine Mailadresse angegeben, die bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt ausschließlich in Zusammenhang mit EBay Verwendung fand.

Die angegebene Bankverbindung - eine Frankfurter Großbank - war mir gänzlich unbekannt - sowohl Bank als auch Kontonummer.

Es kamen 2 Rechnungen, 2 Mahnungen und 2 Inkassoschreiben, die ich allesamt dem Briefträger wieder ungeöffnet mitgab, da die Person, an die diese Schreiben adressiert waren, in unserem Haushalt nicht existierten. Der Briefträger hat die Briefe abgestempelt mit "unbekannt".

Seit einem halben Jahr ist nun Ruhe. Bin aber immer noch wachsam.


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Januar 2006)

Brief an Eltern schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr ........
> Sie teilen uns mit, Ihr Kind sei minderjährig und könnten keine Verträge schließen. Ferner hätte Ihr Kind bei Anmeldung zum kostenpflichtigen Spiel ein falsches Alter angegeben. (...)
> Allerdings bewegen sich auch Jugendliche nicht in einem rechtsfreien Raum.


Bis hierher so weit ok. Aber dann:


			
				Brief an Eltern schrieb:
			
		

> Daher müssten wir eine Schadenersatzforderung gegen Sie geltend machen, die auf dem deliktischen Verhalten Ihres Kindes beruht.


WATT SOLL DATT DENN??

"Eltern haften für strafbares Handeln ihrer Kinder??" Ach ja?

Kurzum: NEIN, das tun sie nicht!!



			
				Brief an Eltern schrieb:
			
		

> Ihres Kind hat in vorwerfbarer Weise vorsätzlich einen Vermögensschaden zum Nachteil unserer Firma herbeigeführt. Dies kann Ihnen zugerechnet werden auf Grundlage der § 823 Abs. 2 BGB i.V.m. § 263 a StGB i.V.m. § 828 Abs. 3 BGB.


Quatsch! Die Paragrafen stimmen bei Kindern zwischen 10 und 18, wenn sie die notwendige Einsichtsfähigkeit haben - aber für DIE HAFTUNG DES KINDES selbst!



			
				Brief an Eltern schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald uns der Beleg für die Minderjährigkeit vorliegt, werden wir die bisherige Rechnung stornieren und eine neue Rechnung in gleicher Höhe erstellen, die jedoch nicht auf Vertragsrecht sondern auf Deliktsrecht beruht. Ferner werden wir den Spieleraccount deaktivieren, damit ein weiterer Missbrauch durch Ihr Kind nicht stattfinden kann.


Das kann sogar gehen - aber nur, wenn die Rechnung auf das Kind ausgestellt wird.

Und wenn dieses die Einsichtsfähigkeit hatte ... (§ 828 BGB).



			
				Brief an Eltern schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sehen der Übersendung des Belegs binnen 4 Tagen entgegen.
> Ebenfalls werden wir den offenen Rechnungsbetrag in Höhe von 10,- EUR von dem uns bekannten Konto abbuchen.


... und direkt zurück erstatten, da bereicherungsrechtlich kein Rechtsgrund besteht ...
Man kann es ja mal versuchen, gell?  :wall:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

so,folgendes hab ich bekommen-.- und nu?^^

Sehr geehrter Kunde

bei der Anmeldung muß das korrekte Geburtsdatum angegeben werden. Nach Ihren Angaben handelt es sich bei dem von Ihrem Sohn / Ihrer Tochter eingegebenem Geburtsdatum nicht um den Tag, an dem dieser / diese tatsächlich Geburtstag hat.

Es wurden daher bei der Anmeldung ganz offensichtlich bewußt falsche Daten eingegeben, um sich unsere Leistungen zu erschleichen, da nur Erwachsene unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können.

Wir weisen darauf hin, daß ein solches Verhalten nach deutschem Recht grundsätzlich als strafrechtlicher Betrug nach § 263 StGB zu werten ist, da hier falsche Tatsachen vorgespiegelt wurden.

Senden Sie uns bitte eine Ausweiskopie Ihrer Tochter / Ihres Sohnes, woraus ersichtlich ist, daß zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsabschlusses die angeblich minderjährige Person noch nicht volljährig war.

In diesem Falle werden wir entsprechende Schadenersatzansprüche (§ 823 Abs.2 BGB iVm. § 263 StGB) gegen Ihre Tochter / Ihren Sohn geltend machen.

Genauere Informationen:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/263.html
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/823.html


Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
XXXXX

PS: Senden Sie bitte immer den gesamten Mailverkehr mit.


----------



## Teleton (19 Januar 2006)

Setherial schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurden daher bei der Anmeldung ganz offensichtlich bewußt falsche Daten eingegeben, um sich unsere Leistungen zu erschleichen...
> Wir weisen darauf hin, daß ein solches Verhalten nach deutschem Recht grundsätzlich als strafrechtlicher Betrug nach § 263 StGB zu werten ist, da hier falsche Tatsachen vorgespiegelt wurden.


Das finde ich ja echt pompös. Erst die Kostenpflichtigkeit der "Leistungen" bestmöglich verstecken und dann behaupten Minderjährige die drauf reinfallen wollten sich Leistungen erschleichen. 
Wie kommen die da drauf das die Minderjährigen im Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung den erforderlichen Vorsatz hatten?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

und ob das pompös ist!die versuchen mit ihren miesen methoden leute hinters licht zu führen und wollen mich im nachhinein als "Straftäter" darstellen...oh wie unverschämt ich doch bin! mir solch tolle ehrlich gemeinte dienste zu erschleichen *schäm*
diese methoden sind sowas von abartig...-.-


----------



## Wembley (19 Januar 2006)

Ganz unerwartet kommt es ja nicht, dass es die auf diese Tour versuchen. Denn Jugendliche sind wohl einer der Hauptzielgruppen bei diesen SMS-Diensten. Schließlich ist mir nicht bekannt, dass jemand von den Anbietern Bank- bzw. Kreditkartendaten abfragen würde. Dadurch würden a) viele "Kunden" misstrauisch werden und b) ein großer Teil der potentiellen "Kunden" wegfallen.

Nur: Ist jemand ein "Betrüger", weil er ein kostenlosen Angebot annehmen wollte, d. h. der Ansicht war, niemanden finanziell zu schädigen? Dass die einzelnen Betreiber sehr wenig tun, um darauf hinzuweisen, dass es sich um ein im Endeffekt kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt, wurde hier ja schon ausführlich diskutiert.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

*simsen scheisse*

bin auch drauf reingefallen, aber ich konnte nix kündigen, da ich im krankenhaus war. 1 ganze woche. komm anch hause freu mich tierisch endlich wieder zu hause zu sein und baaaaam bekomme ich die rechnung als mail. was sind das für komische vögel?

hab denen dann zurück geschrieben, dass ich das nicht einsehe zu bezahlen, da man nicht mit "kostenlosen sms" werben kann und dann wird einem ne rechnung zu geschickt. hinzu kommt noch, dass auf der gesamten seite nur mit GRATIS geworben wird und man dieses angebot noch nicht mal nutzen kann, da man ja erst geld überweisen muss. außerdem konnte ich ja nicht kündigen, weil ich krankenhaus war und ich glaub nicht, dass diesen abzockern angeht warum ich krankenhaus lag.

und was krieg ich als antwort???
genau den 0815 scheiss, wie alle anderen hier im forum.
ich gebe ja zu, dass ich die 100 sms nutzen wollte, aber es ging ja nicht.
also, was nun? seit ihr schon weiter gekommen hier?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

ich hab da auch nochmal ne frage...in der maildie ich erhalten habe,sagen sie ja,sie würden schadenersatz fordern...aber für was?ich habe zwar einige sms verschickt,allerdings nur im rahmen der 100 versprochenen "free-sms".somit haben die doch keinen schaden,da diese ja ohnehin kostenlos sind...?


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2006)

Setherial schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurden daher bei der Anmeldung ganz offensichtlich bewußt falsche Daten eingegeben, um sich unsere Leistungen zu erschleichen, da nur Erwachsene unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können.


Ich verstehe das so, dass hier Kindern etwas vorgeworfen wird, welches der Verdächtigende als strafrechtlich relevant betrachtet.

Das kann er selbst hoffentlich stichhaltig nachweisen, einschließlich des unterstellten Vorsatzes.

Aus der Anmeldemaske geht an keiner Stelle hervor, dass das persönliche Datum "Geburtstag" für den Vertragsschluss eine Rolle spielt. Wer die AGBs nicht liest, was man bei Kindern unterstellen kann, findet nicht den genannten Zusammenhang.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

*fass ohen boden*

wäre das hier nicht mal was für BIZ und das fass ohne boden?

ne gelunge aktion wäre das doch mal.


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2006)

ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> wäre das hier nicht mal was für BIZ und das fass ohne boden?


Das könnte meinetwegen auch passieren, aber hier wird eindeutig eine Grenze überschritten. Es werden schwere Geschütze ins Spiel gebracht.

Das Angebot ist bewusst so gestaltet, dass Verbraucher die enthaltene Kostenpflichtigkeit nur bei größter Aufmerksamkeit erkennen können. Sie müssen die AGBs vollständig durcharbeiten.

Das tun bekanntlich viele nicht, besonders Kinder sind vermutlich ungeduldig und unvorsichtig genug, über diesen Punkt hinwegzusehen.

Diese Personen besitzen nicht die Kenntnisse der AGB-Klauseln. Wenn sie es täten, würden sie vermutlich anders handeln.

In Unkenntnis der AGB-Klauseln kommt dem Geburtsdatum keine besondere Bedeutung zu. Bei vielen Gewinnspielen wird so ein Datum freiwillig abgefragt. Viele Verbraucher füllen solche Felder mit Zufallsdaten aus, um die Privatsphäre zu schützen.

Das ist kein kriminelles Handeln und soll auch nichts erschleichen. Kinder erkennen also oft nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen der Verlosung und dem Gratisangebot mit dem echten Geburtstagsdatum.

Die Absicht ist erkennbar. Die Kinder sollen kriminalisiert und die Eltern eingeschüchtert werden.

Am Rande bemerkt:


			
				StGB § 164 schrieb:
			
		

> Falsche Verdächtigung
> 
> (1) Wer einen anderen bei einer Behörde oder einem zur Entgegennahme von Anzeigen zuständigen Amtsträger oder militärischen Vorgesetzten oder öffentlich wider besseres Wissen einer rechtswidrigen Tat oder der Verletzung einer Dienstpflicht in der Absicht verdächtigt, ein behördliches Verfahren oder andere behördliche Maßnahmen gegen ihn herbeizuführen oder fortdauern zu lassen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> (2) Ebenso wird bestraft, wer in gleicher Absicht bei einer der in Absatz 1 bezeichneten Stellen oder öffentlich über einen anderen wider besseres Wissen eine sonstige Behauptung tatsächlicher Art aufstellt, die geeignet ist, ein behördliches Verfahren oder andere behördliche Maßnahmen gegen ihn herbeizuführen oder fortdauern zu lassen.


http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/164.html

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (19 Januar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> routinemäßig Domains der Gebrüder S. gecheckt. Fast ausnahmlos linken alle auf simsen



Die haben sich die letzten Tage wohl folgendes gedacht: warum nur die Provision für simsen einstreifen, wenn wir das selbst machen können.

sms-heute.com

Laut Whois-Eintrag erst gestern registriert.

Das ganze nähert sich langsam dem Overkill. Vieles erinnert an  Handypay.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## drboe (19 Januar 2006)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Brief an Eltern schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jein! Ich finde es nämlich zum Kotzen, dass man seit Jahren den Vorwurf des Rechtsbruches verpackt in die Floskel vom "rechtsfreien Raum", den jemand angeblich in Anspruch nimmt. Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht erkennen kann, woraus sich eine solche Inanspruchnahme ableiten läßt: was und wo bitte ist ein "rechtsfreier Raum"? Der wäre doch nur dann vorhanden, wenn für einen bestimmten Lebensbereich oder eine definierte Situation keinerlei rechtliche Bestimmungen existierten. Quasi eine Regelungslücke. Und das soll es in Deutschland geben? Bei gut 2.000 Gesetzen, ca. 50.000 Einzelvorschriften, mehr als 3.000 Rechtsverordnungen und fast 40.000 weiteren Bestimmungen? Nicht wirklich, Deutschland gilt gemeinhin als überreguliert. Wer mit so einen Popanz "argumentiert", der unternimmt m. E. den Versuch durch reichliche Dreistigkeit Vorteile zu erlangen und/oder den anderen zu diffamieren.  

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2006)

Setherial schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurden daher bei der Anmeldung ganz offensichtlich bewußt falsche Daten eingegeben, um sich unsere Leistungen zu erschleichen, da nur Erwachsene unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können.
> 
> Wir weisen darauf hin, daß ein solches Verhalten nach deutschem Recht grundsätzlich als strafrechtlicher Betrug nach § 263 StGB zu werten ist, da hier falsche Tatsachen vorgespiegelt wurden.


Das ist definitv nicht richtig. In Anlehnung an eines von zahlreichen, gleichlautenden Urteilen des AG Ulm darf ich hier nochmals zitieren:



> Es muss auf Grund bestimmter Tatsachen der Verdacht bestehen, dass der Täter mittels einer Endeinrichtung (§ 3 Nr. 3 TKG) als Täter oder Teilnehmer eine Straftat begangen hat. Ein Computer, der an das Internet angeschlossen ist, erfüllt zwar die Voraussetzungen einer Endeinrichtung, da er unmittelbar an die Abschlusseinrichtung eines Telekommunikationsnetzes angeschlossen ist, indes fehlt der Anfangsverdacht einer Straftat:
> 
> 
> •	ein Betrug nach § 263 Abs. 1 StGB scheidet aus, da durch die Eingabe (hier einmal unterstellt) falscher Personal- und Bankdaten in den PC auf Empfängerseite weder eine natürliche Person getäuscht wird, noch eine natürliche Person eine entsprechende Verfügung, etwa Freischaltung der gebührenpflichtigen Seite, trifft. Gibt ein Nutzer z. B. etwa die Daten Nachname „abcde“, Vorname „fghij“ ein und als Bankverbindung lediglich „Südbank“, so sind das auf den ersten flüchtigen Blick Nonsensdaten. Die Freischaltung erfolgt mithin – was bereits üblicherweise nahe liegt – ohne Prüfung durch eine natürliche Person.
> ...


Das bedeutet, es kommt allenfalls ein _fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten_ gem. § 269 StGB in Frage, da zum Betrug/Computerbetrug notwendige Tatbestandsmerkmale fehlen.


----------



## A John (19 Januar 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mit so einen Popanz "argumentiert", der unternimmt m. E. den Versuch durch reichliche Dreistigkeit Vorteile zu erlangen und/oder den anderen zu diffamieren.


Die []branche weiss ganz genau, dass sie auf sehr dünnem Eis geht.
Das Grundmuster ist daher immer das Selbe: Nötigen, drohen, einschüchtern und auf die Tonne klopfen.
Durch juristische Fachbegriffe, bzw. solche, die so klingen (sollen), versucht man den Eindruck zu erwecken, die erhobene Forderung sei rechtlich unangreifbar.
Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass sich ein Großteil der Opfer durch aggressives und bedrohliches Auftreten durchaus einschüchtern lässt und oft sogar wider besseres Wissen bezahlt, nur, um Ruhe zu haben.

Das entscheidend Neue an der Abo- Masche ist allerdings, das die Betreiber die Drecksarbeit nun selber machen müssen und sch nicht mehr hinter den Providern verstecken können.
Der Nachteil für die Verbraucher ist aber, dass die Masche nicht wie beim Handypay schnell gestoppt werden kann.
Die sattsam bekannten Millieuanwälte werden sich mit klagenden Verbraucherverbänden und  der Justiz ein Jahre dauerndes Katz- und Maus Spiel liefern. 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass SMS- Abo eine ähnliche Halbwertzeit wie die Klingelton- Abos haben wird und schon bald durch ein ???- Abo abgelöst werden wird.
Wird wohl noch 0,5 - 1 Jahr dauern, bis die Abo- Masche komplett verbrannt ist.
Mit zunehmenden UMTS- Angeboten ergeben sich da aber ganz neue Geschäftsfelder.

Gruß A. John

*[Virenscanner: Wortteil vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## sascha (19 Januar 2006)

> Wird wohl noch 0,5 - 1 Jahr dauern, bis die Abo- Masche komplett verbrannt ist.



Da bin ich optimistischer. Die Verbraucherzentralen sind derzeit dabei sich entsprechend zu organisieren. Es wird m.E. nicht lange dauern, bis  exemplarisch ersten rechtliche Schritte gegen eine dieser Seiten eingeleitet werden. Sobald dann klar ist, dass die Masche "Gratis groß schreiben, Vertragsbindung verstecken" so nicht läuft, wird sich das Problem recht schnell erledigt haben. Der oben schon angedeutete "Overkill" trägt glücklicherweise zu dieser Entwicklung bei. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass in den nächsten Tagen noch zwei, drei solcher Seiten aufmachen...


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

.... Verbraucherzentralen sind derzeit dabei sich entsprechend zu organisieren.  IN DUBAI?

...exemplarisch ersten rechtliche Schritte gegen eine dieser Seiten eingeleitet werden. IN DUBAI?

... nächsten Tagen noch zwei, drei solcher Seiten aufmachen... IM AUSLAND?


Was kann man dagegen machen?
Wenn es dann auch die Zweigstelle in Österreich nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

ich frag mich halt,was ich machen soll.die wollendass ich ihnen ne ausweiskopie schicke...dann hätten die aber meine richtigen adressdaten.so einfach wollt ichs ihnen eigentlich nicht machen   meine mutter sagt,wir sollten einfach garnichts mehr machen,weil das alles an den haaren herbeigezogen ist.wenns zu ner anzeige kommt,hätten die keine chance.was meint ihr?


----------



## sascha (20 Januar 2006)

> IN DUBAI?



Es ist einfacher, sich im Ausland zu verstecken, als vom Ausland aus in Deutschland (vermeintliche oder vorhandene) Forderungen durchzusetzen. Letztlich wird es erst einmal darum gehen zu klären (bzw. klären zu lassen), was diese Masche für den deutschen(!) Verbraucher tatsächlich für rechtliche Konsequenzen hat. Dann sehen wir weiter. Ich persönlich wage es zu bezweifeln, dass ich hier nach dem Recht der Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate o.ä. belangt werden kann. Aber wie gesagt, diese Einschätzung werden wir bald aus berufenerem Munde haben. Dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2006)

Eventuell auch mal hier lesen: http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/52.html

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2006)

> IN DUBAI?


Das hat schon bei der Drohung mit illegalen Auslandsdialern nicht gepasst, als die Spielräume für Trickser mit gesetzmäßigen Dialern eng wurden.

Jetzt ist die Thematik genau andersherum. Wer die Kohle will, muss aktiv werden. Von DUBAI aus ist der Inkasso-Druck sicherlich nicht höher. Im Gegentum.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## IM (20 Januar 2006)

Kleine Anmerkung aus dem OFF

Früher war es so, das der Geldflusss bei Auslandsdialern von einer Instanz (Telekom) unterbunden werden konnte.
Auch bei Handypayment haben die Netzbetreiber einfach den Geldhahn zugedreht.
Bei Aboabschlüssen im Web plant der Anbieter eh das eigene , individuelle Inkasso ein.
Der Druck wird also tausendfach einzelnd aufgebaut - da sehe ich es derzeit schwer dies so pauschal zu unterbinden.
Solange der User eine Gegenleistung erhält - und es nicht betrügerische Angebote sind - solange wird recht wenig passieren.
Natürlich kann die Verbraucherzentrale vermeintliche Wettbewerbsverstöße abmahnen - nur ob das bei einem ausländischen Unternehmen, mit ausländischer Domain so fruchtbar ist ...
Lassen wir uns mal überraschen.

Liebe Grüsse

IM


----------



## Rex Cramer (20 Januar 2006)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Der Druck wird also tausendfach einzelnd aufgebaut - da sehe ich es derzeit schwer dies so pauschal zu unterbinden.


Das mag sicherlich stimmen, über den langfristigen Effekt lässt sich da aber streiten. Wenn der Verbraucher gestern eine zwielichtige Rechnung für Gratis-SMS-Dienste in der Post hatte und morgen eine Mahnung über einen nicht bezahlten Erotik-Chat im Briefkasten findet, dann hinterlässt das irgendwann den gleichen Eindruck wie die 95. AOL-CD oder das 253. Schreiben vom Herrn Faber...


			
				IM schrieb:
			
		

> Solange der User eine Gegenleistung erhält - und es nicht betrügerische Angebote sind - solange wird recht wenig passieren.


Ich dachte immer, dass das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages von zwei sich deckenden Willenserklärung und nicht von Gegenleistung und Angebot abhängig gemacht wird...


			
				IM schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich kann die Verbraucherzentrale vermeintliche Wettbewerbsverstöße abmahnen - nur ob das bei einem ausländischen Unternehmen, mit ausländischer Domain so fruchtbar ist ...


Wenn ausländische Firmen versuchen, hier ansässige Verbraucher zu schröpfen, sich dabei deutscher Bewerber bedienen und auch noch auf hiesige Technik zurückgreifen, hat man die recht schnell bei den E...


----------



## Antidialer (20 Januar 2006)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Der Druck wird also tausendfach einzelnd aufgebaut - da sehe ich es derzeit schwer dies so pauschal zu unterbinden.



Das war von Anfang an zu erwarten. Immerhin können sich die Anbieter jetzt nicht mehr verstecken, wenn sie Geld sehen wollen, müssen sie selber aktiv werden. 

Unter dem Strich wird es folgend aussehen. Viele werden zahlen (das hat man schon bei den Hamburger Dänen gesehen), einige werden Wiederstand leisten. Wer genug Nerven hat, kommt ohne einen Cent zu zahlen wieder raus. 

Die üblichen Inkassoschergen und Mahnanwälte werden zwar versuchen, Druck ohne Ende aufbauen, allerdings wird wohl nie ein Fall vor Gericht gehen. Da bucht man lieber die Forderungen aus, als das man sich vor Gericht eine Ohrfeige abholt. 

Allerdigs habe ich auch wenig Hoffnung, das der Gesetzgeber dieser [] schnell Einhalt gebietet. Denn auf Anhieb fällt mir nicht ein, wie man das stoppen könnte. Klar könnte man die hiesigen Inkassoknechte und Admin Cs zur Verantwortung ziehen und die deutschen Konten sperren, aber was hindert den Anbieter, weiter von Österreich oder Dubei zu operieren?  Um hier wirklich wirksam dagegen vorzugehen, müsste man per se alle Seiten ohne richtige Preisauszeichnung verbieten. Bei der handy[] war es noch einfach, weil man das zentralisiert stoppen konnte. Hier aber kämpft erst mal jeder Verbraucher allein. Gerichte könnten entscheiden, das bei dieser Art der Preisauszeichnung kein Vertrag zustande kommt und damit keine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht. Das sind aber anfänglich nur Einzelfallentscheidungen.

Allgemein gilt: Wer bei derartig dubiosen Diensten die Nerven behällt und nicht zahlt, hat früher oder später (eher später) seine Ruhe.

Viel wichtiger für die Verbraucher ist aber, das sie endlich lernen, nicht überall, wo gratis dran steht, ohne Nachzudenken ihre Daten einzugeben. Allerdings schützt selbst das nicht immer...

*[Virenscanner: Wort und Wortteil vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## rolf76 (20 Januar 2006)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Viel wichtiger für die Verbraucher ist aber, das sie endlich lernen, nicht überall, wo gratis dran steht, ohne Nachzudenken ihre Daten einzugeben.


Wer bringt es ihnen bei? Reicht die schlechte Erfahrung mit den SMS-Seiten aus oder werden sie erneut wieder auf ein Angebot reinfallen? Oder zielen die Angebote in Zukunft hauptsächlich auf Internet-Neueinsteiger (die Tendenz dazu besteht ja schon) -> Internetführerschein? 





> Allerdings schützt selbst das nicht immer...


 Siehe internet-by-call-Community-Abos...


----------



## sascha (20 Januar 2006)

> Viel wichtiger für die Verbraucher ist aber, das sie endlich lernen, nicht überall, wo gratis dran steht, ohne Nachzudenken ihre Daten einzugeben.



Und da ist noch viel Sensibilisierungsarbeit nötig...


----------



## A John (20 Januar 2006)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> [Die üblichen Inkassoschergen und Mahnanwälte werden zwar versuchen, Druck ohne Ende aufbauen, allerdings wird wohl nie ein Fall vor Gericht gehen.[.....]
> Allgemein gilt: Wer bei derartig dubiosen Diensten die Nerven behällt und nicht zahlt, hat früher oder später (eher später) seine Ruhe.


Da bin ich mir garnicht so sicher.
Provider und Telcos versuchen (meistens) sich einen guten Ruf durch Leistung zu erarbeiten.
Da dies im [...] naturgemäß nicht funktionieren kann, versucht man halt ihn einzuklagen. [...]
Die Abo- Masche ist, [...], nicht von vorneherein als strafrechtlich relevanter Betrug erkennbar.
[...]
Irgendwann wird es auch die Justiz begriffen haben (hoffentlich etwas zügiger als beim Dialer), aber bis dahin wird kassiert.
Ich kann die Leute durchaus verstehen die sagen, ich werfe schlechtem- kein gutes Geld hinterher und wegen 200 EUR mache ich kein Fass auf, ohne zu wissen, was drin ist.

Gruß A. John

_[Einige Passagen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

also was jetzt machen? zahlen oder nicht?

habe zwar die falschen daten angegeben aber ne richtige mail, die über 1und1 läuft.
kann das "simsen team" meine richtigen daten über 1und1 einholen?


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2006)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> ... nicht ... als strafrechtlich relevanter Betrug erkennbar.


So auch ein Anwalt,  > HIER <.


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2006)

ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> habe zwar die falschen daten angegeben


Und warst Du Dir über die Kosten bewusst? Hast Du erkannt, dass die Sache mit einem Preis verbunden ist? Wie alt bist Du?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

nein, war mir über die kosten nicht bewusst. wie auch? 

habe bei google "kostenlose sms verschicken" eingegeben, da ich dringend eine sms schreiben musste. als ich gesehen habe, dass ich an einem gewinnspiel teilnehme und meinen namen und adresse angeben muss, hab ich sofort falsche daten angegeben. ein freund von mir ist nämlich bei einer ähnlichen sache ganz schön auf`s gesicht flogen.
zumal dieses "unternehmen" mit free sms wirbt und ich leicht im stress war, deswegen musste ich ja diese sms schreiben. was mich aber dann gewundert hat war, dass ich dieses "angebot" mit den free sms gar nicht nutzen konnte.

zum alter: bin schon volljährig


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2006)

ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> was mich aber dann gewundert hat war, dass ich dieses "angebot" mit den free sms gar nicht nutzen konnte.


Hattest Du überhaupt eine Nachricht versenden können und ist diese empfangen worden?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

nö, konnte keine einzige sms verschicken. schreiben ging, aber sobald ich auf senden geklickt habe, kam dann sowas in der art wie "ihre credits reichen nicht aus"
von daher sehe ich gar nicht ein die 84 euro zu zahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

und angekommen ist die sms auch nicht.


----------



## Antidialer (20 Januar 2006)

ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> nö, konnte keine einzige sms verschicken. schreiben ging, aber sobald ich auf senden geklickt habe, kam dann sowas in der art wie "ihre credits reichen nicht aus"



Scheint kein Einzelfall zu sein...

Der beste Beweis, das es sich bei dem ganzen nur um schnell gestricktes handelt. Offenbar ist das einzige, was richtig funktioniert, das abkassieren. Wäre die ideale Gelegenheit für wirkliche Kostenlos Anbieter, den Dienst per einstweiliger Anordnung zu stoppen. Immerhin wird mit kostenlosen SMS geworben, die sich gar nicht nutzen lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

na super geil. meine kündigung bei simsen.de is eingegangen:

Herr s. e., 
wir bestätigen hiermit ihre Kündigung zum 03. 01. 2007. Bis zu diesem Tage können Sie noch 100 SMS monatlich versenden. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Ihr Simsen.de Team

nur was bringt mir ne kündigung am 3.1.07?
und das beste is, das ich nur einen tag nach ablauf der 14 tägigen kündigunsfrist meine kündigung geschrieben habe und ich darauf hin die 0815 mail bekommen habe.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 Januar 2006)

@ ecks0ne, hat man in Wien jetzt Deine echten Adressdaten? Falls nicht, werden Sie über 1&1 dies über die E-Mail wohl nicht erhalten, da so ein Begehren wohl nur Behörden vorbehalten ist.
Falls die Adressdaten bekannt sind, dann kommt es nach der E-Mail-Rechnung noch zu einer E-Mail-Mahnung und dann geht´s ab, z. B. zur DEBRAN Inkassoservice GbR. Die versuchen dann mit zwei Mahnläufen ihr Glück (also Dein Geld) und letztendlich steht die Aufgabe der Forderung an. Reaktion des Betroffenen, nach einem einmaligen Widerspruch, wäre allenfalls bei Eingang eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids (hier klicken um mal einen zu sehen) nötig, vorher nicht!


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

hab heute meinen rückschein erhalten... 

hm und ne mahnung per mail - es sind aber erst 9tage um  !!!

ich soll das geld innerhalb von 7tagen zahlen sonst inkassobüro blabla!

die sind auf meinen widerruf per mail oder brief gar nich eingegangen...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

nein, meine richtigen daten haben die nicht. nur die, die ich im "anmeldeformular" angegeben habe.

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann könnt mir "eigentlich" nichts pasieren?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

Franzi.Klein schrieb:
			
		

> ich soll das geld innerhalb von 7tagen zahlen sonst inkassobüro blabla!


is das normaler weise nicht so, dass ein inkasso unternehmen erst nach der dritten mahnung aktiv wird?

und ist eine mahnung per mail überhaupt zulässigß


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

hm da habe ich nicht so die ahnung von!

ich finde es nur so krass dass sie auf meinen widerruf den ich vor ner woche geschrieben habe nicht eingehen...!


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2006)

ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> nein, meine richtigen daten haben die nicht. nur die, die ich im "anmeldeformular" angegeben habe.
> 
> wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann könnt mir "eigentlich" nichts pasieren?


"Eigentlich" nicht! Vorraussetzung ist dabei, dass es den Datensatz gar nicht gibt, erfundene, irrelle Nonsensdaten womöglich.

_Das "eigentlich" steht hier allerdings mit mahnendem Zeigefinger - zur Nachahmung von mir nicht empfohlen, denn "eigentlich" ist alles möglich!_


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

so,hab jetzt die erste mahnung erhalten.dazu ist zu sagen,dass ich erst gestern eine mail bekommen habe,dass ich mir ihre dienste "erschlichen habe und sie schadensersatz von mir verlangen,weil ich ein falsches alter angegeben habe(ich bin minderjährig).des weiteren haben die bloß eine falsche adresse.können die die richtige irgendwie rausbekommen?naja,heute kam dann das:



> Guten Tag Frau XXX,
> 
> Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung auf w*w.simsen.de bestellt und bereits aktiv verwendet, aber die offene Forderung nicht beglichen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2006)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Falls die Adressdaten bekannt sind, dann kommt es nach der E-Mail-Rechnung noch zu einer E-Mail-Mahnung und dann geht´s ab, z. B. zur DEBRAN Inkassoservice GbR. Die versuchen dann mit zwei Mahnläufen ihr Glück (also Dein Geld) und letztendlich steht die Aufgabe der Forderung an.



Hier greift wohl die freie Anwaltswahl - nicht DEBRAN sondern PROINKASSO zieht mit.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> PROINKASSO GmbH in Hanau/Deutschland


----------



## Antidialer (20 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hier greift wohl die freie Anwaltswahl - nicht DEBRAN sondern PROINKASSO zieht mit.



Mm, da hat man sich ja ein [] Inkassobüro ausgesucht!

*[Virenscanner: Ausdruck vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Da Sie mit dieser aktiven Handlung einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen sind, erhalten Sie diese offizielle Mahnung.


wie kann man hier von einem rechtsgültigen vertrag ausgehen, wenn auf deren homepage nicht mal sofort ersichtlich ist, dass dieses angebot mit kosten verglichen ist?

meiner ansicht nach sollte eine homepage dann so aussehen, wie auf smslion.de.
dort steht unmittelbar unter dem anmelde fenster, dass diese nutzung mit kosten verbunden ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2006)

na so toll sind die nun auch nicht, scrollen ist angesagt, die Farbgestaltung ist auch gewöhnungsbedürftig und 
die  Schriftgrösse reißt einen nicht vom Hocker
aber Kleingedrucktes  ist ja besonders auffällig... 
Summa summarum, nicht das, was ich mir unter klarem deutlichem Preishinweis vorstelle.  

cp
PS: und  natürlich das obligate Gewinnspiel...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

Kontoinhaber: Verimount FZE LLC
Bankverbindung Deutschland
Konto: 980152202
BLZ: 50080000
Bank: Dresdner Bank


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

Wyatt Earp schrieb:
			
		

> [Kontoinhaber: Verimount FZE LLC
> 
> Bankverbindung Deutschland
> Konto: 980152202
> ...



Ist  das die alte oder die neue Bank? Er hat doch die Bank gewechselt:

www.affiliate.de/forum/ftopic7941-195.html


----------



## braindead (20 Januar 2006)

*1. Mahnung*

Halloo auch mal wieder,

ich lese von einigen, dass auch sie eine Mahnung bekommen haben beziehungsweise ein Einschreiben versendeten und keine Reaktion darauf bekam. Das gleich bei mir.
Einmschreiben ohne Reaktion und heute Morgen eine Mail mit dem Betreff "Simsen.de Mahnung". In der Mail befand sich nicht mehr als die gleiche Rechung vom 10.01.06. Eigentlich habe ich 10 Tage zum überweisen Zeit, man bekommt nicht gleich am 09. Tag eine Mahnung.. und außerdem ist diese Mahnung nicht gültig, da diese dubiose Firma erst einmal auf meinen Widerspruch eingehen muss. Da das Schreiben offensichtlich angekommen ist (mir nicht gegenteiliges bekannt ist), muss ich auch von dessen Kenntnisnahme ausgehen.
Andere Anmerkungen, wie ich hie rim Forum lesen konnte zu etwaigen Inkassobüros etc. waren in dieser Mahnung nicht vorhanden.

Das nur zu eurer Kenntnisnahme. Ich überleg mir noch, was ich jetzt tu!

Greetz

b.d.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

na,das wird die aktuelle sein.wär ja schön blöd mir die alte zu schicken und zu sagen ich soll das geld darauf überweisen :roll:

achso im übrigen:mein vater trifft sich heute mit einem bekannten,der ist richter.er hat sämtliche mahnungen,rechnungen,schreiben etc mitgenommen und wird mal anfragen was der dazu sagt.werde euch morgen bescheidgeben,was bei rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

Setherial schrieb:
			
		

> achso im übrigen:mein vater trifft sich heute mit einem bekannten,der ist richter.er hat sämtliche mahnungen,rechnungen,schreiben etc mitgenommen und wird mal anfragen was der dazu sagt.werde euch morgen bescheidgeben,was bei rausgekommen ist.



Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren.

Ich habe heute per Fax und Einschreiben meine Anfechtung wegen arglistiger Täuschung hinausgeschickt.
Außerdem habe ich drauf hingewiesen, dass die Widerrufsbelehrung nicht der korrekten Form entspricht und somit erst ab Rechungseingang die Frist zu laufen beginnt.
Habe somit "fristgerecht" gekündigt.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Typ bereit ist, haufenweise Gerichtsverfahren auf sich zu nehmen.


----------



## zzO (20 Januar 2006)

Hi, 
ich bin leider auch darauf reingefallen, habe schon eine Mahnung bekommen, auf eine Email mit wiederuf und kündigung bekam ich auch die Antowrt wie alle anderen 

Was mir jetzt wichtig wäre, wenn mir einer sagen könnte wie ich nun genau ein Schreiben verfassen muss , damit  mir zugestimmt wird. 

Mir wird vorgeworfen den SMS dienst genutzt zu haben, dabei habe ich nur eine FREI SMS verschickt. Also gar keine Kosten verursacht. 

Also kann mir mir einer sagen was ich im schreiben erwähnen muss, damit ich das  Problem los werde.


Ich bin auch bereit später meinen Anwalt einzuschalten.

 MFG


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

*s*s-t*e*d.de*

Moin,

wie alle hier bin ich auch auf die sms-geschichte reingefallen bzw. hab in jedem Fall die berühmte Rechnung bekommen. gestern per einschreiben rausgegangen, mit rückschein, aber verbraucherzentrale und anwalt ist schon kontaktiert. 14 Tage Frist, mir die Kündigung wegen Verletzung der Informationspflicht und arglister Täuschung zu bestätigen. Das sollte laut Jura-Professoren und Verbraucherzentrale ziehen, da dies gegen das Fernabsatzgesetz und BGB verstösst.

Ihr seid alle von s*m**n.de und nicht von s*s-t***d.de, oder hat damit schon mal jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Welches Inkassobüro haben wir da? P*obin*as*o ist im Übrigen schon im Dezember aus dem Inkasso-Bundesverband rausgeflogen!!!!!!!!!!!!, siehe google, was sollen die einen denn tun wenn von Ihnen ne Mahnung kommt?

Bin immer noch unsicher ob das alles gut geht und man heil herauskommt.

Funktioniert das mit den SMS eigentlich???


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

habe heute gleich 2 mails von denen: das übliche "sie hätten ja widerrufen können innerhalb 14 tagen..." und danach gleich die 1. mahnung, obwohl bei mir erst 7 tage vorbei sind (wären ja 10 zum zahlen)
SOWAS von unseriös..., würde dme seine emial-adresse am liebsten in den spamfilter packen, aber dann kommt der mist wahrscheinlich noch per post. auf meinen widerruf wird natürlich auch nicht eingeagngen:
ALLES nur automatic-mails, der typ sitzt wahrscheinlich in ner bar während der pc den rest alleine macht....

haha habt ihr das gelesen:
(zitat aus netzwelt)

_Zitat gelöscht, da von Netzwelt selbst vom Netz genommen 
modaction _


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2006)

*Re: s*s-t*e*d.de*



			
				AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Inkassobüro haben wir da? P*o*b*in*as*o ist im Übrigen schon im Dezember aus dem Inkasso-Bundesverband rausgeflogen!


Und was soll das bedeuten? Der Entzug der Inkassoerlaubnis ist da sicher noch weit entfernt.



			
				AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> Funktioniert das mit den SMS eigentlich???


Anscheinend nicht, wenn nicht zuvor bezahlt wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

Also funktionierten die freien SMS auch nicht oder wie?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

doch bei einigen funktionierte es. bei mir auch, habe am tag der anmeldung 2 vercshickt, hatte aber nur 50 statt der 100 angekündigten. auch in der bestätigungsmail bzw. sms kein hinweis auf kosten, keine widerrufsbelehrung etc.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

Und die sind auch angekommen beim Empfänger? Wie ist der Stand der Dinge aktuell bei dir?


----------



## rolf76 (21 Januar 2006)

*Re: s*s-t*e*d.de*



			
				AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> 14 Tage Frist, mir die Kündigung wegen Verletzung der Informationspflicht und arglister Täuschung zu bestätigen. Das sollte laut Jura-Professoren und Verbraucherzentrale ziehen, da dies gegen das Fernabsatzgesetz und BGB verstösst.


Das *Fernabsatzgesetz* gibt es bereits seit 2002 nicht mehr.

Ein *Kündigungsrecht wegen Verletzung von Informationspflichten* ist mir neu, bitte poste dazu doch mal näheres. Falls du § 13a UWG (a.F.) meintest: § 13a UWG wurde 2004 ersatzlos aufgehoben.

Eine *Anfechtung wegen arglistiger Täuschung* ist im Streitfall schwierig nachzuweisen.

*Zur Frage, ob eine Bindung an solche SMS-Verträge besteht,* siehe allgemein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133759#133759
http://verbraucherrecht.blogspot.com/2006/01/teurer-spa-gratis-sms.html

Zur Frage der Registrierung durch Minderjährige http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw02/s20097.html?page=2


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Hi

das Fernabsatzgesetz gibt es sehr wohl noch (ist mir von 2 Jura-Professoren nahegelegt worden) und gilt für Online-Verträge ebenfalls. 

Ein Verletzung der Infomationspflicht liegt vor, wenn der Verbraucher nicht explizit auf seine Rechte u Pflichten hingewiesen worden ist, d.h. wenn weder in der Anmeldemail (sofern man diese überhaupt erhalten hat) noch sonstwie auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit der Anmeldung hingewiesen worden war. Die Wiederrufsfrist beginnt ab dem Tag der ordnungsgemässen Belehrung. Und da diese nicht stattfand, kann man auch nach den 14 Tagen noch kündigen, da die Frist sich somit verlängert. Es ist also eigentlich falsch, dass man nach 14 Tagen ein Mail bekommt mit der Zahlungsaufforderung und dem Hinweis, dass man nicht mehr kündigen kann.

Zudem gibt es bestimmte Vorschriften wie etwas gestaltet sein muss, d.h. es kann nicht sein, dass ganz unten auf einer Seite in gelb auf rot in kleinster Schrift auf die Vertragsbindung hingewiesen wird. Dass es sich um argliste Täuschung handelt, steht ausser Frage, und davor ist der Verbraucher geschützt.


----------



## rolf76 (21 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> das Fernabsatzgesetz gibt es sehr wohl noch (ist mir von 2 Jura-Professoren nahegelegt worden) und gilt für Online-Verträge ebenfalls.


Richtig ist: Das Fernabsatz*recht* ist seit 2002 in den 312b ff. BGB geregelt und gilt natürlich insbesondere für Online-Verträge. Ein Fernabsatz*gesetz* gibt es aber nicht mehr.



> Ein Verletzung der Infomationspflicht liegt vor, wenn der Verbraucher nicht explizit auf seine Rechte u Pflichten hingewiesen worden ist, d.h. wenn weder in der Anmeldemail (sofern man diese
> überhaupt erhalten hat) noch sonstwie auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit der Anmeldung hingewiesen worden war. Die Wiederrufsfrist beginnt ab dem Tag der ordnungsgemässen Belehrung. Und da diese nicht stattfand, kann man auch nach den 14 Tagen noch kündigen, da die Frist sich somit verlängert. Es ist also eigentlich falsch, dass man nach 14 Tagen ein Mail bekommt mit der Zahlungsaufforderung und dem Hinweis, dass man nicht mehr kündigen kann.


Zum gesetzlichen Widerrufsrecht siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133383#133383
Warum man nicht mehr widerrufen können soll, stützt sich hierauf:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133411#133411



> Zudem gibt es bestimmte Vorschriften wie etwas gestaltet sein muss, d.h. es kann nicht sein, dass ganz unten auf einer Seite in gelb auf rot in kleinster Schrift auf die Vertragsbindung hingewiesen wird.


Die gibt es natürlich, aber das wirkt sich nicht unmittelbar auf die Wirksamkeit des Vertrages im Einzelfall aus, sondern berechtigt Konkurrenten und qualifizierte Einrichtungen zur Abmahnung, siehe auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=134631#134631 .



> Dass es sich um argliste Täuschung handelt, steht ausser Frage, und davor ist der Verbraucher geschützt.


Das ist deine Meinung. Außer Frage steht dies erst dann, wenn es gerichtlich geklärt wurde. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass in jedem einzelnen Fall festgestellt werden muss, dass der Anmeldende arglistig getäuscht wurde. Die Arglist hat der Anfechtende zu beweisen. Allgemein ist bei der Anfechtung wegen Täuschung oder wegen Irrtums zu beachten, dass eine Anfechtung nicht in jedem Fall möglich ist, sondern nur dann, wenn der Anmeldende sich tatsächlich geirrt hat. Zur Anfechtung siehe auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133487#133487


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Na wird sich zeigen was dabei rauskommt. Jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass, wenn nicht meine Kündigung angenommen wird, die Anwälte einer Firma, die kollektiv für viele Geschädigte gegen diese SMS-[edit] (gegen verschiedene Anbieter) vorgehen, bald handeln und nicht noch einen Monat warten. Dass es sich um [edit] handelt, ist die Grundlage ihrer Arbeit. Also entweder der Typ aus Berlin meldet sich schnell oder das ganze wird übergeben, und ich bin sehr zuversichtlich dass der Arme echt ein Problem bekommt weil es in großem Stil aufgezogen wird. 

Was ist denn eigentlich mit dir? Gehörst du auch zu den Geschädigten?

_rechtlich problematische Tatsachenbehauptungen editiert 
modaction _


----------



## rolf76 (21 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls hoffe ich, dass die Anwälte einer Firma, die kollektiv für viele Geschädigte gegen diese SMS-[edit] (gegen verschiedene Anbieter) vorgehen, bald handeln und nicht noch einen Monat warten.


Für bisher Geschädigte wird niemand von sich aus tätig werden, da muss sich jeder selbst helfen. Was ich meinte, war, dass "Konkurrenten und qualifizierten Einrichtungen" unlautere Werbemethoden für die Zukunft verbieten lassen können.



> Was ist denn eigentlich mit dir? Gehörst du auch zu den Geschädigten?


 Geschädigt fühle ich mich schon, aber nicht von den SMS-Anbietern (s.u.). Seitdem bin ich hier hängen geblieben und versuche mich einzubringen.


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Frage der Registrierung durch Minderjährige http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw02/s20097.html?page=2


Dort heißt es:





> Hat zum Beispiel Ihr minderjähriges Kind einen solchen Vertrag ohne Ihre Einwilligung abgeschlossen, bedarf es einer nachträglichen Einwilligung des Erziehungsberechtigten - wenn Sie diese verweigern, ist der Vertrag hinfällig.


Wie ist es dann mit den Schadenersatzandrohungen


			
				Setherial schrieb:
			
		

> ...in der mail die ich erhalten habe, sagen sie ja, sie würden schadenersatz fordern...


Ist dieser (meiner Meinung nach) sinnfreie Hinweis überhaupt durchsetzbar, insbesondere dann, wenn Minderjährige (vor Vollendung des 14. LJ) den ungültigen Vertrag ausgelöst haben?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Welches Verhalten schlagt ihr also den bisherigen und möglicherweise noch hinzukommenden "Opfern" dieser [edit ] vor? Gleich nach Eintreffen der Rechnung den "Vertrag" widerrufen und ansonsten alle weiteren Drohgebärden ignorieren?

_editiert modaction _


----------



## zzO (21 Januar 2006)

Also , statt über Paragraphen zu diskutieren , sollten evtl mal Lösung vorgestellt werden


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2006)

zzO schrieb:
			
		

> Also , statt über Paragraphen zu diskutieren , sollten evtl mal Lösung vorgestellt werden


Toll, hier wird versucht an den Grundfesten zu rütteln und da kommt eine/r daher und will gleich die belegte Stulle mopsen - das ist doch alles kein Spaß, auf den *IHR* Euch da eingelassen habt!  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

"Auf hoher See und vor Gericht ist man in Gottes Hand".  

Dieser Spruch gilt mehr denn je. Wenn man an die 250.000-Euro-Einstweilige-Verfügung denkt, die ein Hamburger Anwalt beim Landgericht Hamburg gegen Netzwelt.de erwirkte, nur weil sich jemand traute, dort mal deutlich die Wahrheit zu sagen.........

Sicher wird es eine Lösung bei den ausufernden Simser-Problemen geben. Doch es bringt nichts, hier schnell gestrickte Patentlösungen aufzuzeigen, die im Nachhinein einer gerichtlichen Überprüfung nicht standhalten.


----------



## Wembley (21 Januar 2006)

zzO schrieb:
			
		

> Also , statt über Paragraphen zu diskutieren , sollten evtl mal Lösung vorgestellt werden



DIE Lösung gibt es nicht, weil die Fälle teilweise anders gelagert sind, und individuelle Beratung gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz verstösst.

Aber Allgemeines auf dieses Thema bezogen, gibt es hier vieles. Brauchst dir nur die letzten Seiten anzusehen. Da ist sicher etwas für dich dabei. 

P.S.: Das "Diskutieren über Paragraphen", so wie du es ein wenig verächtlich nennst, ist immens wichtig.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Januar 2006)

zzO schrieb:
			
		

> Also , statt über Paragraphen zu diskutieren , sollten evtl mal Lösung vorgestellt werden


*Ansatz A:*
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Hier in der Suchfunktion (oben mittig im Fenster) die Grundinfos des Falls eingeben (Abrechnende Firma, betr. Nummer).
3. Bei den Ergebnissen weiterlesen.
4. Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Bitte darauf achten, dass nicht für jeden neuen Fall ein neuer Thread geöffnet werden muss - Anschlusspostings an vergleichbare Themen sind für alle übersichtlicher und damit sinnvoller.
:schreiben:

*Ansatz B:*

Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Es wird bei Beratungsbedarf über die hier gefundenen Erkenntnisse hinaus anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

ich habe mich auch bei sim***.*e angemeldet und meine erste rechnung erhalten - per e-mail. nun stellt sich für mich die frage ist eine rechnung die per mail gesendet wird überhaupt gültig? 
was die seite etwas unseriös für mich erscheinen lässt, ist der hintergrund jeder hätte sich mit meinen namen und richtigen adresse usw anmelden können, da man sowieso keine sms mit einen code oder eine e-mail mit bestätigungslink erhält. 
üblicherweise gilt bei verträgen das Stillschweigen - also das NICHT BEANTWORTEN eines "vertrages" (wenn man dies bei der Seite überhaupt so nennen kann) als Ablehnung und ist kein gültiger Vertrag. Zwar steht auf der Seite:


"Durch Betätigung des Button »Registrieren« beauftrage ich Sim***.*e, mich für das Versenden von SMS zu registrieren."


ich hoffe jemand kann mir in dieser Situation helfen.. ich bräuche so schnell wie möglichst eine Lösungsidee... Weiters wäre gut zu wissen, hat jemand schon einmal das Geld nicht eingezahlt?? Und soll ich das jetzt einzahlen oder nicht?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Also ich werde auf keinen Fall freiwillig einen müden Cent herausrücken.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Ich auch nicht! Obwohl die Verzugszinsen mich zuerst ganz schön motiviert haben doch lieber gleich zu bezahlen. Aber die gelten ja eh für ein Jahr, da kann man doch erstmal abwarten was kommt... Oder?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

mich hat das ganze thema jetzt ansich schon sehr verängst und ich weiß eigentlich nicht was ich tun sollte.

 wenn wer eine guten tipp hätte wär ich darüber sehr dankbar


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Tja, guten Tipp kann ich dir auch nicht geben. Hab mal ne Wiederrufserklärung und Anfechtung per Einschreiben und Rückschein rausbekommen, bis dato unklar ob das klappt....


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

naja danke schon einmal trotzdem.. hab bis jetzt nur eine e-mail hingeschrieben. werde aber noch eine hinsenden mit der frist "sollte innerhalb von 3Tagen keine antwort-mail kommen, sehe ich den vertrag als gekündigt an" mal sehen was passiert


----------



## rolf76 (21 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal die Frage an alle betroffenen Minderjährigen (keine Kritik): *Warum habt ihr denn nicht euer wahres Alter eingegeben?* Ich konnte weder in den AGBs noch in der Seitengestaltung die Angabe finden, dass sich nur Erwachsene anmelden dürften, warum habt ihr euch denn volljährig "gemacht"?
_
*Nachtrag: Minderjährig ist man von 7 - 17 Jahren.*_


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

ich glaube man kann sich nur ab 17 oder 18 Jahren anmelden und daher


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

"sollte innerhalb von 3Tagen keine antwort-mail kommen, sehe ich den vertrag als gekündigt an"  Das ist gut! Weiss nur nicht ob es irgendwas bringt. Hab aber auch keine Lust u kein Geld übrig für so einen Mist! Bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt, aber wie ich das hier so lese meldet sich dann ja immer ein Inkasso-Büro.oder?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Ich hab keine Ahnung... hast du vielleich ICQ? Find das hier ein bisserl umständlich zum schreiben


----------



## Wembley (21 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal die Frage an alle betroffenen Minderjährigen (keine Kritik): *Warum habt ihr denn nicht euer wahres Alter eingegeben?* Ich konnte weder in den AGBs noch in der Seitengestaltung die Angabe finden, dass sich nur Erwachsene anmelden dürften, warum habt ihr euch denn volljährig "gemacht"?



Bei vielen (oder vielleicht gar bei allen?) Eingabemasken lassen sich per Auswahlmenu nur die Geburtsjahre 1987 oder früher einstellen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## rolf76 (21 Januar 2006)

@Wembley: Danke, das hatte ich gar nicht probiert...    



			
				Gast1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab keine Ahnung... hast du vielleich ICQ? Find das hier ein bisserl umständlich zum schreiben


Meldet euch doch hier an, kostet garantiert nichts und ihr könnt euch auch per PN austauschen oder eure icq etc angeben.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Hi
ja hab ICQ. Weiss nur nicht ob man das hier angeben darf. Laut Nutzerbedingungen darf man ja email usw. nicht angeben - oder doch?!?!?


----------



## technofreak (21 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> ja hab ICQ. Weiss nur nicht ob man das hier angeben darf.


Melde dich an, dann kannst du das im Profil für jeden einsehbar angeben

tf


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

naja bin jetzt bei anmelden auf seiten relativ vorsichtig.. diese simsn-Sache war mir eine Lehre  versuch mich jetzt einmal auf ein paar seiten kundig zu machen welche möglichkeiten ich habe und was passieren könnte


----------



## technofreak (21 Januar 2006)

Gast1 schrieb:
			
		

> naja bin jetzt bei anmelden auf seiten relativ vorsichtig..


Niemand versucht dich zu etwas zu überreden. Dieses Forum existiert seit 4 Jahren,
ich gehe mal davon aus, dass den Simsen-Seiten  keine solche Lebenszeit beschieden ist 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Kann Gast nur zustimmen! Ich bin auch sehr vorsichtig jetzt geworden mit dem anmelden. Echt dämlich. Och Mensch.... hoffe man kommt da erstmal irgendwann raus....

Hat eigentlich schon jemals jemand von hier bezahlt??? Und ist jemand schon wieder rausgekommen ohne Kosten???


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

ja das würd mich auch interessiern, ob da schon mal jemand bezahlt hat und wer nicht und was genau passiert ist


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

So wie ich die Typen einschätze, wird man durch bereitwillige Zahlung des Jahresbetrags nicht so einfach wieder herauskommen. Denen wird dann wieder was einfallen, wie sie den Vertrag gegen den Willen der Kunden wieder verlängern können....wenn ihnen bis dahin nicht das Handwerk gelegt wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

naja viele möglichkeiten mit denen in verbindung zu tretten hat man ja anscheinend nicht, sind ja schwer beschäftigte leute wie es den anschein macht.
bringt anrufen, mailen,brief schreiben überhaupt was?
hat dieses "Unternehmen" überhaupt ein Büro oder sowas in der Art oder ist das eine Briefkastenfirma `?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Adresse und Telefon sind doch angegeben - oder funktioniert das noch nicht mal???


----------



## tomallak (21 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

habe eben in meinem Postfach eine E-Mail mit Rechung über 84EUR von sim***.de gefunden und war (ebenso wie alle anderen Betroffenen hier) ziemlich geschockt.

Habe erstmal eine Antwort hingeschickt und darauf verwiesen, dass
1. ich den Service nicht in Anspruch genommen habe
2. ich mich noch nicht mal mit den in der Bestätigungsmail zur Anmeldung genannten Login-Daten bei sim***.de angemeldet habe (d.h. der Zugang ist m.E. noch nicht mal freigeschaltet)
3. die Rechnung erst nach Ablauf der 14tägigen Widerrufsfrist eingegangen ist und in der Anmeldebestägigung keinerlei Hinweis auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebotes zu lesen war.
4. ich daher die Rechnung als gegenstandslos betrachte und, wenn sim***.de ihre Forderung weiterhin aufrecht erhalten würden, die ganze Sache meinem Anwalt übergeben würde.

Reicht das???

Wenn es so viele Betroffene gibt, sollte man den Fall nicht mal bei der zuständigen Verbraucherzentrale publik machen? Wie geht man da vor?

Daniel


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2006)

tomallak schrieb:
			
		

> 1. ich den Service nicht in Anspruch genommen habe


Aber angemeldet hast Du Dich schon, oder?


			
				tomallak schrieb:
			
		

> (d.h. der Zugang ist m.E. noch nicht mal freigeschaltet)


Woher weißt Du das, wenn Du Dich bisher nicht eingeloggt hast?


			
				tomallak schrieb:
			
		

> ...in der Anmeldebestägigung keinerlei Hinweis auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebotes zu lesen war.


Warum soll das in der Bestätigung stehen? Anscheinend steht das ja bereits zuvor, bei dem Anmeldefenster und den AGB.


			
				tomallak schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es so viele Betroffene gibt, sollte man den Fall nicht mal bei der zuständigen Verbraucherzentrale publik machen?


In Dubai? Die Verimount FEZ LLC ist angeblich dort ansässig und betreibt in Wien nur eine Serviceniederlassung (Firstload.de). Du als Kunde sitzt in Deutschland - also, wer ist nun zuständig und was soll die Verbraucherzentrale machen? Abmahnen, wegen was?


----------



## Wembley (21 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, guten Tipp kann ich dir auch nicht geben. Hab mal ne Wiederrufserklärung und Anfechtung per Einschreiben und Rückschein rausbekommen, bis dato unklar ob das klappt....



Ich würde sagen, dass du mit deiner Vorgangsweise auf keinem schlechten Weg bist. Du musst dir nur klar sein, dass das, was du in deinen Schreiben festgehalten hast, auch für später gilt. Ganz egal, wie die Reaktion des Anbieters ausfällt.

Ob es klappt? Nun, ich denk mir, dir wäre natürlich am liebsten, wenn der Anbieter dein Schreiben akzeptieren würde, du nichts bezahlen müsstest und damit deine Ruhe hättest. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es so kommt, halte ich für gering. Eher wird via Mahnschreiben bzw. Inkassofirmen versucht werden, den Forderungen Nachdruck zu verleihen. Nur: Ändert sich dadurch der Sachverhalt? Ich würde sagen: Nein. 

Der nächste Schritt wäre der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid, dem man natürlich widersprechen sollte, wenn man der Meinung ist, dass die Forderung zu Unrecht besteht. Tja und dann käme die Sache vor Gericht....



> ja das würd mich auch interessiern, ob da schon mal jemand bezahlt hat und wer nicht und was genau passiert ist



Was passiert, wenn jemand nicht bezahlt, lässt sich derzeit nur erahnen.
Grund: Diese Dienste gibt es erst seit Dezember und die Rechnungen kommen in der Regel erst nach der 14-tägigen Widerrufsfrist. Es gibt höchstens Berichte darürber, wie die Mails, die von Simsen und Co. kommen, verfasst sind, wenn jemand die Forderungen als nicht berechtigt ansieht. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## rolf76 (21 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Du als Kunde sitzt in Deutschland - also, wer ist nun zuständig und was soll die Verbraucherzentrale machen? Abmahnen, wegen was?


Zuständig für die über eine .de-Domain an deutsche Kunden gerichteten Angebote ist jede Verbraucherzentrale in Deutschland, und für Abmahnungen durch die Verbraucherzentralen oder andere qualifizierte Einrichtungen (z.B. Centrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs) gibt es doch zahlreiche Ansatzpunkte: Preisangabe, Irreführung, ...

*NACHTRAG: *Zur Abmahnung des admin-c vgl. AG Bonn Urt.v. 24.8.2004 - 4 C 252 . Auszüge auch hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135181#135181


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Zuständig für die über eine .de-Domain an deutsche Kunden gerichteten Angebote ist jede Verbraucherzentrale in Deutschland...


Wobei die spezielle simsen.de der dubaianische Österreicher inne hat und nur einen (Stroh-)Admin-c aus D eingestzt hat, zur Weiterleitung der Denic-Post gem. § 9 (oder war es 7) derer AGB.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

hat eigentlich jemand schon eine mahnung bekommen oder weiteres??


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

also ein Intervie mit den "Leiter" von sim***.de (oder was der auch immer ist) sieht für mich sehr arg aus ..
mal schaun vielleicht reagiert man ja auf der E-Mail adresse..
Angeblich waren die ja bis 16.01 via Telefon und Briefverkehr nicht erreichbar na wie soll dann die Kündigung eingehen?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe eben eure Beiträge durchgestöbert.
ich bin nämlich auch in die falle geraten,hab gestern per mail meine erste mahnung bekommen von simsen.de,hab die rechnung nicht wirklich wahr genommen(ignoriert) und jetzt muss ich 84€ bezahlen,kann mir jemand helfen,soll ich das ganze weiter ignorieren?


Danke im vorraus

angel²


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

*mehr zum thema*

Hi,
bin auch aktiv betroffen und habe ne mahnung bekommen. ich weiss noch nicht, wie darauf reagiere. Zum einen könnte das ja mein minderjähriger Sohn gewesen sein, zum anderen kann ich es anfechten, weil ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass es "nur" ein Gewinnspiel war. was ist wohl die einfachste methode?

unter diesem link find man mehr Betroffene mit nützlichen Tips:

http://nothing-remains.de/2005/12/31/warnung-vor-simsende/


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2006)

Gast 11 schrieb:
			
		

> Angeblich waren die ja bis 16.01 via Telefon und Briefverkehr nicht erreichbar


Briefverkehr in die Wiener Mollardgasse ging/geht immer. Blos per Telefon gab es tatsächlich einige Irretationen, da man zum 16.1. eine neue Anlage dort installiert hat. Viele altbekannte Nummern sind seit dem nicht mehr erreichbar und die neuen stehen teils im Impressum.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Januar 2006)

*Re: mehr zum thema*



			
				think_positiv schrieb:
			
		

> unter diesem link find man mehr Betroffene mit nützlichen Tips:


das hier ist einer der nützlichsten 
http://verbraucherrecht.blogspot.com/2006/01/teurer-spa-gratis-sms.html

cp


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

*Re: mehr zum thema*

@ cpt. picard

jap, den hab ich gelesen, find das ganze nur ziemlich kompliziert. bzw. hab ich so was von keinen bock mich mit damit zu beschäftigen, nur weil dermassen betrügerisch reingelegt wurde. Bin viel zu wütend, um mich durch gesetzestexte zu quälen 
aber was ist eure meinung: 
komme ich besser damit raus, wenn mein minderjähriger sohn das gemacht habe, oder lieber anfechten?
und btw. ist eine mahnung per mail überhaupt möglich. Gerate ich durch so etwas in verzug?

fragen über fragen....


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2006)

*Re: mehr zum thema*



			
				think_positiv schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich so was von keinen bock mich mit damit zu beschäftigen, nur weil dermassen betrügerisch reingelegt wurde


Dann wirst Du hier aber auch keine definitiven Antworten auf Deine Fragen erhalten, da die Gratwanderung zur unerlaubten Rechtsberatung sehr eng ist. Bei gesteigertem Interesse am Thema kann ich nur raten, die verschiedenen Threads zum Thema durchzulesen und gelegentlich zu verfolgen. Simsen & Co. sind noch zu jung am Markt, als dass man definitve Hinweise zur weiteren Verfahrensweise machen kann. Aus rechtlicher Sicht wurde hier schon so einiges geschrieben und da braucht man lediglich die Fakten zusammen zu reimen.
Seit Simsen & Co. am deutschen Markt an den Start gegangen sind, ist man derzeit erst bei Rechnungen per E-Mail, dem Hinweis auf die Proinkasso und witzigen Drohungen wegen Schadenersatz des Anbieters. 

Wie ernst der sein Geschäft selbst nimmt, werden erst die nächsten Wochen/Monate zeigen, denn so lange dauert der Mahnlauf voraussichtlich. Die Schreiben werden dabei immer heftiger und man kann erwarten, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Druck auf den Rechnungsempfänger aufgebaut wird. Der jedoch braucht erst zu reagieren, wenn ihm in so einer Sache ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattert. Alles, was davor läuft ist eher nur Geplänkel. Ob es jedoch soweit kommt, ist arg fraglich - das liegt im Ermessen des Forderungsstellers. Fraglich ist dabei auch, ob die Anbieter dem hohen Stornovolumen und damit der Abwicklung des Forderungsmanagements überhaupt gewachsen sind.


----------



## Wembley (21 Januar 2006)

angel² schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe eben eure Beiträge durchgestöbert.
> ich bin nämlich auch in die falle geraten,hab gestern per mail meine erste mahnung bekommen von simsen.de,hab die rechnung nicht wirklich wahr genommen(ignoriert) und jetzt muss ich 84€ bezahlen,kann mir jemand helfen,soll ich das ganze weiter ignorieren?
> angel²



Ich kann dir nur folgenden Tipp geben: Weiterlesen. Die Problematik wurde hier schon von vielen Seiten her beleuchtet. Deine Fragen gehen in Richtung Einzelfallberatung und die ist nach geltender deutscher Rechtslage verboten. Also kein Spleen der Forumsinhaber.



			
				think_positiv schrieb:
			
		

> jap, den hab ich gelesen, find das ganze nur ziemlich kompliziert. bzw. hab ich so was von keinen bock mich mit damit zu beschäftigen.................. Bin viel zu wütend, um mich durch gesetzestexte zu quälen



Warum glaubst du, haben die Betreiber das so aufgezogen, wie sie es eben aufgezogen haben? Um es eben kompliziert zu machen. Leider ist es nun einmal so, dass dein durchaus nachvollziehbarer Wunsch, dass das Problem so schnell erledigt wird wie deine "Anmeldung" vonstatten gegangen ist, sich nicht so einfach erfüllen lassen wird. 



			
				think_positiv schrieb:
			
		

> aber was ist eure meinung:
> komme ich besser damit raus, wenn mein minderjähriger sohn das gemacht habe, oder lieber anfechten?
> und btw. ist eine mahnung per mail überhaupt möglich. Gerate ich durch so etwas in verzug?



Einfach bei der Wahrheit bleiben, wie immer die aussieht. Du scheinst dich eh schon ein wenig informiert zu haben und schon ungefähr eine Ahnung zu haben, wohin dieser Weg gehen soll.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

*Re: mehr zum thema*

nach den ganzen infos, die ich jetzt gelesen habe, denke ich schon daran, ein einschreiben mit rückschein nach wien zu schicken. ich werd den vertrag anfechten.

Was ich nach wie vor spannend finde, und darüber habe ich bisher nichts gefunden, ist die frage, ob man wirklich *per mail in verzug* kann. ist das nämlich nicht der fall, bräuchte man nicht reagieren, bis man was schriftliches im briefkasten hat. und ob die das wirklich tun...tausende leute anschreiben..das kostet doch ne menge an porto.


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Januar 2006)

Auch mit einer EMail kann man eine Leistung einfordern, 
 da zur Art und Weise der Mahnung nichts bestimmt ist.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Mist.... 
 :bigcry: 

hier hat jemand den "vertrag" mit simsen.de angefochten. Könnte man vlt. gut als Muster nehmen.

http://board.gulli.com/thread/480652-hilfe-simsende-hat-meine-ip/2/


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass ihr laut e-mail 7 tage zum bezahlen habt und laut pdf 10 tage?  bin ma gespannt wie die sache ausgeht! wie wärs mit ner sammelklage oder wir bringen das ganze an die medien --> bizz oder sowas?! genug verarschte haben wir ja?!

und ich meine stark, dass am 5.01 noch nix mit bezahlen und 24monatsvertrag zu lesen war!!! auch nicht in den AGB's geschweige denn am unteren rang des bildschirms   

das können wir jedoch nicht beweisen...aber können die beweisen, dass wir genau die HEUTIGEN AGB's "unterschrieben" haben?


----------



## News (21 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mit ner sammelklage


Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklagen.


> oder wir bringen das ganze an die medien


Nun, manche Medien haben schon (online) berichtet, und andere sind gerade am Recherchieren.

P.S. Nebenbei ist mir übrigens nicht ganz klar, ob die Seiten bei ihrer Fristsetzung berücksichtigen, dass Banküberweisungen schon mal eine Woche dauern können.


----------



## tuxedo (21 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> sammelklage



So was gibts nicht in Deutschland.
(Endlich kann ich das auch mal posten... )
Jehova!



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> aber können die beweisen, dass wir genau die HEUTIGEN AGB's "unterschrieben" haben?



Mit den Beweisen ist es so eine Sache. Die können nicht mal beweisen, dass derjenige, der das Formular ausgefüllt hat, auch derjenige ist, dessen Daten im Formular drinstehen. Trotzdem ziehen die ihr "Geschäftsmodell" durch und versenden Rechnungen an potenzielle Kunden.

Beweise kommen halt erst zum Tragen, wenn es vor Gericht geht. Und davor haben diese Leute die meiste Angst meines Erachtens, nämlich dass es endlich mal ein Gerichtsurteil gibt, das dieses gesamte Geschäftsmodell  zu Fall bringt.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> und ich meine stark, dass am 5.01 noch nix mit bezahlen und 24monatsvertrag zu lesen war!!! auch nicht in den AGB


Vorsichtiger Widerspruch, denn es war da! Hier im Forum beschäftigen wir uns schon länger mit diesem Phänomen und da ist diese Betrachtungsweise fremd.


----------



## A John (21 Januar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Beweise kommen halt erst zum Tragen, wenn es vor Gericht geht. Und davor haben diese Leute die meiste Angst meines Erachtens, nämlich dass es endlich mal ein Gerichtsurteil gibt, das dieses gesamte Geschäftsmodell  zu Fall bringt


Der Haken ist, dass dieses "Geschäftsmodell" nicht von einer Regulierungsbehörde reglementiert- oder verboten werden kann, wie ein Dialer.
Die Betreiber machen sich hier die Schwächen und Unzulänglichkeiten des Zivilrechts zu Nutze. Wohl wissend, dass jeder verlorene Prozess nur den jeweiligen Kläger betrifft.
Im Grunde ist es wie beim aggressiven aufnötigen überteuerter Ramschware auf den berüchtigten Kaffeefahrten.
Auch hier gibt es zahlreiche Urteile, die den Verbraucher vor Übervorteilung schützen sollen.
Nur bedeutet ein von einem Verbraucher erstrittenes Urteil eben kein grundsätzliches Verbot einer bestimmten Masche.
Andere Kläger können sich zwar auf ein ergangenes Urteil berufen, ob sich ein anderes Gericht aber daran hält, ist reine Glückssache.
Bis in ferner Zukunft vielleicht eine Grundsatzentscheidung ergeht, ist die Masche längst an die zu erwartenden Gegebenheiten angepasst und wird über neu gegründete Firmen weitergeführt.
Wie man Bestimmungen durch minimale Anpassungen aushebelt, sollte aus der Dialerära noch bestens bekannt sein.

So lange unter dem Strich noch was übrig bleibt lässt sich das Abzockermilieu nicht durch ein paar verlorene Zivilprozesse irritieren, denn längst nicht jeder hat Geld und Nerven, um für sein Recht zu prozessieren.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Antidialer (22 Januar 2006)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> So lange unter dem Strich noch was übrig bleibt lässt sich das Abzockermilieu nicht durch ein paar verlorene Zivilprozesse irritieren, denn längst nicht jeder hat Geld und Nerven, um für sein Recht zu prozessieren.



Das ist der Punkt! Viele Verbraucher zahlen schon, wenn ihnen ein Inkassobüro am Hals sitzt (das sieht man exemplarisch am Geschäftsmodel der Hamburger Dänen, die sich in nicht einem Fall vor Gericht getraut haben). Die paar, die wirklich Wiederstand leisten (oder das ganze aussitzen und sich erst vom Mahnbescheid aus der Reserve locken lassen, werden halt ausgebucht. 

Ein wenig Vertrauen sollte man auch in unsere Richter haben. Auch Richter können lernen, das hat das Thema Dialer deutlich gezeigt. Solange die Dialerproblematik nicht groß bekannt wurde, hatte man vor Gericht praktisch keine Chance. Seid das Thema aber auch in der Presse zunehmend populärer wurde, gewannen immer mehr Geschädigte ihre Prozesse. Schon vor dem entscheidenden Urteil des BGH gewann die Dialermafia kaum noch einen Prozess. Und dabei hatte hier der Verbraucher dank Anscheinsbeweis die denkbar schlechtesten Karten.

Sollten aktuelle Fälle der jetzigen Problematik vor Gericht gehen, so müssen die Anbieter weit mehr als vorher nachweisen, das tatsächlich ein gültiger Vertragsabschluss zustande gekommen ist. Falls der Verbraucher sich nicht vorab schon verraten hat, so dürfte simples Bestreiten, das der Verbraucher jemals auf einer der Seiten war und sich angemeldet hat, dem Anbieter ein unlösbares Beweisproblem bescheren (zumindest solange IPs nur 80 Tage gespeichert werden). Und selbst in den Fällen, wo die Verbraucher zugeben, auf der Seite gewesen zu sein und sich angemeldet zu haben, sehe ich bei der aktuellen Preisangabe der Seiten en ernstes Problem. Es gibt im Internet jede Menge SMS Seiten, die wirklich kostenlos sind. Ein Verbraucher ist daher in meinen Augen kaum verpflichtet, eine Seite, die so exzessiv mit gratis und kostenlos beworben wird, so intensiv unter die Lupe zu nehmen, das er die in der hintersten Ecke verstecken Preisinformationen wahrnemen muss. Für den Verbraucher war es einfach eine Seite von vielen, die kostenlos SMS anbieten. Und genau darauf setzen ja die Anbieter. Der Verbraucher soll erst erfahren, das er einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abgeschlossen hatt, wenn die Rechnung kommt und die 14 tägige Wiederspruchsfrist abgelaufen ist.

Ich glaube daher kaum, das die Anbieter vor Gericht etwas bewirken könnten. Müssen sie aber auch nicht, solange es genug gibt, die sich von den Inkassobütteln einschüchtern lassen und zahlen, solange geht das Geschäftsmodel auf.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

Das bestärkt mich in meiner Absicht, die weiteren Forderungen und Mahnungen dieser Typen einfach zu ignorieren. Ich denke allenfalls darüber nach, ob man ihnen ihn Form einer Anzeige wegen Nötigung oder dergleichen zuvorkommen sollte.


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...ob man ihnen ihn Form einer Anzeige wegen Nötigung oder dergleichen zuvorkommen sollte.


Du meinst nachkommen, die Rechnung hast Du ja schon. Das ist rein zivil, eine Anzeige bewirkt hier gar nichts. Nötigung nach § 240 StGB scheidet hier ohnehin aus, da Du weder mit Gewalt noch mit einem empfindlichen Übel zu einer Handlung genötigt wirst. Rechungsstellung, Mahnung, Inkasso sind zwar unbehaglich für den Betroffenen aber längst weder Gewalt noch ein empfindliches Übel.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

Liebe Mitbetroffene und Mitdiskutierende,
ich hab da mal einen Brief an diese dubiosen Leute entworfen. Was haltet ihr davon?


Hallo,

ich habe von ihnen eine Rechnung und eine Mahnung über die Nutzung von 1.200 SMS erhalten. Ich bin mit ihnen keinen Vertrag über Nutzung von SMS eingegangen. Laut dt. Recht setzt ein (Kauf)Vertrag eine beidseitige, übereinstimmende Willenserklärung voraus. An keiner Stelle habe ich diese abgegeben. Unklar ist mir ferner, wie sie an meine Adressdaten kommen. Leider ist es mir lt. Auskunft der Polizei nicht möglich, die von ihnen genannte IP-Adresse zurückzuverfolgen. Dieses darf nur durch die Staatsanwaltschaft bei Betrug beantragt werden. Ich rege daher an, dass Sie ein Strafverfahren bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft gegen mich anstrengen.
Ferner teile ich mit, dass ich von ihnen weder eine „Vertragsbestätigung“ noch irgendwelche Zugangsdaten gesehen habe. Ich habe auch niemals eine SMS durch ihren „Dienst“ versandt.

Sollten sie dieser Argumentation nicht folgen können und sie noch immer der Meinung sein, es wäre ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag geschlossen worden, widerrufe ich hiermit rein vorsorglich diesen „Vertrag“. An eine Frist bin ich nicht gebunden.

Für den Fall, dass sie aus unerfindlichen Gründen weder von einer Nichtigkeit ausgehen, noch meinen Widerruf akzeptieren, fechte ich diesen „Vertrag“ hiermit an. Da ich nur sehr wenige SMS verschicke, würde ich niemals einen Vertrag über 1.200 SMS/Jahr, zahlbar im Voraus, eingehen. Falls dieses ihrer Meinung nach geschehen ist, kann es sich nur um einen Irrtum meinerseits handeln.

Für Rückfragen stehe ich ihnen selbstverständlich zur Verfügung. Da ich jedoch in den nächsten Wochen über keinen I-net-Anschluss verfüge, bitte ich darum, eventuellen Schriftverkehr an meine Postanschrift zu senden bzw. ersatzweise folgende Emailadresse zu benutzen: XXX.
Mails an die Absenderadresse können von mir – wie erwähnt – nicht mehr gelesen werden.

Sollten sie weiterhin der Meinung sein, dass diese Rechnung von mir zu zahlen sei, sehe ich Beitreibungsmaßnahmen der Fa. Proinkasso – als allein erziehende Mutter von zwei minderjährigen Kindern – gelassen entgegen. Rein vorsorglich erhält die Firma PROINKASSO GmbH in Hanau eine Kopie meines Schreibens. 

Sollte ich innerhalb von 10 Tagen nach Erhalt dieses Schreibens keine anders lautende Nachricht von ihnen erhalten, gehe ich davon aus, dass diese Angelegenheit endgültig erledigt ist und keine weiteren Forderungen bestehen.  

In der Hoffnung auf eine positive Nachricht verbleibe ich und auch mein Rechtsanwalt



….
(Unterschrift)


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2006)

think_positiv schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rege daher an, dass Sie ein Strafverfahren bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft gegen _mich_ anstrengen.


...das wirst Du doch nicht wirklich wollen? Ersetze das Wort mal gegen: _unbekannt_!

Wie lautet die IP, die Dir mitgeteilt worden ist? Darüber können wir ja gern auch hier schon diskutieren.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

danke 
gegen unbekannt ist noch besser.

die genau ip, die die angegeben haben, habe ich jetzt hier nicht, die liegt im büro. aber ist das wichtig, wenn die das sowieso nicht zurückverfolgen können?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

habe im interent eine E-Mail Adresse von den herrn vn sim***.de gefunden vielleicht reagiert man ja darauf.. dabei stand das probleme dort behoben werden können und geklärt


----------



## Antidialer (22 Januar 2006)

think_positiv schrieb:
			
		

> danke
> gegen unbekannt ist noch besser.
> 
> die genau ip, die die angegeben haben, habe ich jetzt hier nicht, die liegt im büro. aber ist das wichtig, wenn die das sowieso nicht zurückverfolgen können?



Mann kann eine IP immerhin bis zum entsprechenden Einwahlknoten zurückverfolgen. Das kann zum Teil schon helfen, besonders, wenn sich jemand nicht dort angemeldet hat.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

hi,

bin zur zeit auch der meinung, dass aussitzen das beste ist, und habe eben mal bei meinem provider nachgefragt wie lange sie die verbindungsdaten inkl. ip speichern und auch gleich nachgefragt welche ip ich zum dem zeitpunkt, an dem ich mich angemeldet habe hatte, wobei ich glaube dass sie mir ueber letzteres keine auskunft geben werden, ueber die dauer der datenspeicherung muessen sie allerdings auskunft geben.

mich wuerde mal interessieren, welche kosten schaetzungsweise auf einen zukommen, wenn simsen.de in einem moeglichen prozess recht bekommt und ich doch zahlen muss, denn 84eur waeren ein sehr aergerliches lehrgeld, vor allem fuer mich als schueler, aber  ich denke mit anwaltskosten und inkassogebuehren kommt man locker in den 4 stelligen bereich oder?!

wie lange dauert es denn in etwa bis zu den 84eur noch weitere forderungen kommen, wie mahngebuehren, zinsen oder inkasso?

kann das inkassobuero ueberhaupt reagieren wenn ich bei der anmeldung fake daten angeben habe?

in einem anderen forum habe ich es bereits geschrieben gefragt: was haltet ihr von einer kuendigungsemail mit gefaelschten absenderdatum, zaehlt bei der 14tage frist das absende oder das zustellungsdatum, denn wenn ich eigenartiger weise "probleme" mit meinem freemailer hatte kann ich da ja nichts fuer?!

so, viele fragen, und ich hoffe das es bald in die medien kommt, denn schon die dialergeschichte hat gezeigt, dass genuegend medienpraesenz die gerichte zu schnellen verbraucherfreundlichen urteilen bringt.

mfg,
f00bar


----------



## Wembley (22 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wie lange dauert es denn in etwa bis zu den 84eur noch weitere forderungen kommen, wie mahngebuehren, zinsen oder inkasso?


Genaueres kann dir dazu derzeit niemand sagen. Es ist nicht einmal sicher, ob das der Betreiber von simsen jetzt schon weiß.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> kann das inkassobuero ueberhaupt reagieren wenn ich bei der anmeldung fake daten angeben habe?


Kommt darauf an.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> in einem anderen forum habe ich es bereits geschrieben gefragt: was haltet ihr von einer kuendigungsemail mit gefaelschten absenderdatum, zaehlt bei der 14tage frist das absende oder das zustellungsdatum, denn wenn ich eigenartiger weise "probleme" mit meinem freemailer hatte kann ich da ja nichts fuer?!


Darauf erwartest du im Ernst eine Antwort? Abgesehen davon, dass ich gar nicht wüsste, wie man das Absendedatum "vorverlegen" könnte, sind solche Versuche nicht legal. Da befindest du dich unterhalb des Niveaus der Betreiber, die du kritisierst. Dieses Verhalten würde ich eher feig nennen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> kann das inkassobuero ueberhaupt reagieren wenn ich bei der anmeldung fake daten angeben habe?





			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt darauf an.



auff was kommt es denn an? wer ist denn wann berechtigt die ip zurueckzuverfolgen?



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> in einem anderen forum habe ich es bereits geschrieben gefragt: was haltet ihr von einer kuendigungsemail mit gefaelschten absenderdatum, zaehlt bei der 14tage frist das absende oder das zustellungsdatum, denn wenn ich eigenartiger weise "probleme" mit meinem freemailer hatte kann ich da ja nichts fuer?!





			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Darauf erwartest du im Ernst eine Antwort? Abgesehen davon, dass ich gar nicht wüsste, wie man das Absendedatum "vorverlegen" könnte, sind solche Versuche nicht legal. Da befindest du dich unterhalb des Niveaus der Betreiber, die du kritisierst. Dieses Verhalten würde ich eher feig nennen.
> 
> Gruß
> Wembley



da hast du eigentlich recht, ich sollte mich nicht dazu verleiten lassen [.............]

*[Virenscanner: Kompletten Ausdruck vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2006)

think_positiv schrieb:
			
		

> die genau ip, die die angegeben haben, habe ich jetzt hier nicht, die liegt im büro. aber ist das wichtig, wenn die das sowieso nicht zurückverfolgen können?


Stimmt, dass können sie nicht. Wichtig ist das ohnehin nicht aber an diesem Beispiel könnte man mal analysieren, ob die IP überhaupt verfolgbar ist.


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2006)

f00bar schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist denn wann berechtigt die ip zurueckzuverfolgen?


Die IP-Adresse und der dazugehörige Zeitstempel sind Verbindungsdaten. die dazugehörigen Benutzerdaten (angemeldeter Kunde bei einem Provider bzw. geografischer Einwahlpunkt (Telefonnummer)) kann jeder zumindest bis zum Provider verfolgen. Weiter geht es nur im Rahmen eines Strafverfahrens durch autorisierte Behörden, bei einigen Providern sogar nur mit einem richertlichen Beschluss. Ob es jedoch überhaupt Speicherungen bei den Providern gibt, wäre am Beispiel des _think_positiv_ zu erörtern. Viele ISP in D speichern derzeit bei Flatratkunden gar nichts, da derartige Speicherungen umstritten und mit Kosten verbundnen sind.


----------



## scrat007 (22 Januar 2006)

Hab gerade ne Mail bekommen die versucht leute zu einer SMS-Seite zu locken, anbei ein Bild davon.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

@ Reducal

schade, die mail mit der ip hab ich im büro gespeichert. da komme ich erst im laufe der nächsten Woche wieder hin. 

*aber ist der Rest des Briefes wohl so in Ordnung?* Bis auf die Geschichte mit der Strafanzeige. da werde ich gegen unbekannt einsetzen. 

Danke für die Hilfe. Ein ganz grosses Lob an das Forum und alle Teilnehmer an dieser Stelle. Ohne Euch hätte ich das glatt (fast) bezahlt, um mir schlaflose nächte zu ersparen.


----------



## Wembley (22 Januar 2006)

f00bar schrieb:
			
		

> auff was kommt es denn an? wer ist denn wann berechtigt die ip zurueckzuverfolgen?



Es geht ja nicht nur um die ip-Adresse, sondern die haben, so ist es wohl anzunehmen, auch deine E-Mail-Adresse. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Stalker2002 (22 Januar 2006)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade ne Mail bekommen die versucht leute zu einer SMS-Seite zu locken, anbei ein Bild davon.



Willst du die abgebildeten Empfänger-Mailaddys mit aller Gewalt verbrennen, oder was ist Zweck der Übung?

Nimm mal lieber die Grafik wieder raus, anonymisiere sie und verlinke dann die neue Version.  

MfG
L.


----------



## dotshead (22 Januar 2006)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade ne Mail bekommen die versucht leute zu einer SMS-Seite zu locken, anbei ein Bild davon.



Wow gespammt über Rechner bzw. Netz der TU Braunschweig. Da würde ich aber mal nachfragen, vielleicht können sie ja den Spammer feststellen.


----------



## drboe (22 Januar 2006)

think_positiv schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da mal einen Brief an diese dubiosen Leute entworfen. Was haltet ihr davon?
> ...
> bitte ich darum, eventuellen Schriftverkehr an meine Postanschrift zu senden bzw. ersatzweise folgende Emailadresse zu benutzen: XXX.
> ...
> Rein vorsorglich erhält die Firma PROINKASSO GmbH in Hanau eine Kopie meines Schreibens.


Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann hast Du von denen eine E-Mail bekommen mit der Aufforderung einen Betrag X zu löhnen. Ist das richtig? In dem Fall frage ich mich nämlich

a) warum willst Du denen unbedingt Deine Post-Adresse mitteilen? Wenn sie die Adresse bisher nicht haben, andernfalls würden sie wohl nicht per Mail auf Dich zukommen: könnte es sein, dass die diese Angaben nicht so einfach in Erfahrung bringen können? Bei Freemailern wie web.de usw. muss man ja keine echte Adresse angeben. Ich sehe nun keinen Grund, deren Wissensdefizite zu veringern.

b) warum willst Du der Fa. PROINKASSO GmbH Deine Postanschrift mitteilen? M. E. muss man niemanden ohne Not seine Adresse mitteilen. Ich nehme nun nicht an, dass die PROINKASSO GmbH den Glücksboten mit 1 Mio. Euro in bar bei Dir vorbeischickt, wobei ein Lottogewinn in der Höhe ggf. ein guter Grund wäre die Adresse mitzuteilen. 

c) welchen Zweck verfolgst Du überhaupt mit der Information an die PROINKASSO GmbH? Wenn Dein angeblicher Vertragspartner für SMS sich eines Dritten bedienen will um das Geld einzufordern, welches Du ihm angeblich schuldest, so wird er ihm sicher klare Weisung erteilen, was er wie zu tun hat. Dein Brief an PROINKASSO ist daher in etwa so nützlich wie Fusspilz.

d) schliesslich: was zwingt Dich dazu, mit denen eine Brieffreundschaft zu beginnen? Was immer Gegenstand des dadurch am Leben gehaltenen "Gedankenaustausches" sein kann: für Dich ist dieser doch solange völlig uninteressant, als er nicht unter Einschaltung der Gerichte (Mahnverfahren etc.) stattfindet. Und so weit ist es doch nicht. Abgesehen davon, dass man dazu die Postanschrift benötigt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> f00bar schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was haben die denn von meiner 0-8-15-freemail (web.de) adresse, die kann sich doch jeder erstellen und loeschen kann ich sie auch jederzeit, d.h. die dient meiner meinung nach nicht wirklich zur identifikation.

habe  nochmal eine frage zu dem inkasso-kram... wie lohnt sich das fuer den simsen.de betreiber, denn wenn ich eine inkassobuero angagiere bezahle ich doch sicher zumindest einen geringen betrag, auch wenn das geld nicht eingetrieben wurde.
wenn dem so ist, dann wuerde ich simsen.de durchaus zutrauen, dass sie auch den weg ueber die justiz waehlen, ansonsten legen die ja noch drauf...


----------



## sascha (22 Januar 2006)

> wenn dem so ist, dann wuerde ich simsen.de durchaus zutrauen, dass sie auch den weg ueber die justiz waehlen, ansonsten legen die ja noch drauf...



Wäre doch klasse. Dann könnte das Gericht ja auch gleich mal klären, wie deren Geschäftsmodell so zu werten ist. Dann hätten alle Betroffene Rechtssicherheit oder zumindest mal einen Anhaltspunkt, in welche Richtung es geht.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

ich hab denen ein oder zwei tage nach der kündigungsfrist eine mail geschrieben.. schreiben die nichts zurück wnen man gekündigt ist oder wie läuft das bei denen?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

@ drboe

zu 1) leider haben die meine richtige postadresse  dumm gelaufen

zu 2) ich gehe da ziemlich offensiv vor. und wenn sich nur eine schreibkraft von prodingens 15 minuten lang mit einem nicht zuordungsfähigen brief beschäftigt, ist das für mich schon sinn genug 

zu 3) ich weiss, ich will die nur ärgern...

zu 4) mit dieser Brieffreundschaft bezwecke ich folgendes: schreiben die weiterhin an meine main-adresse, weiss ich, dass sie meine mail nie zu kenntnis genommen haben, bin aber raus, weil ich diese mail ja offiziell von ihnen nie erhalte. sie haben mich dann also nie aus ihrem verteiler genommen und ich ignoriers..weil von meiner seite nie "offiziell" gelesen.
bisken verworren, aber ich will mich vor diesen standard-antwort-mails schützen, die diese leute verschicken.  und auf das, was ich - angekündigterweise - nicht bekomme, kann ich nicht reagieren 

mal sehen, was passiert.....

sl

anke


----------



## lupoo (23 Januar 2006)

Anonymus schrieb:und ich meine stark, dass am 5.01 noch nix mit bezahlen und 24monatsvertrag zu lesen war!!! auch nicht in den AGB's geschweige denn am unteren rang des bildschirms   

Das kann gut sein.Als ich am 28.12 auf diese Firma reingefallen bin,stand da nichts von 24Monatsvertrag.Da ich zuvor viele Emails von diversen Seiten bekommen hatte,wo drin stand:

Glückwunsch - *******,
Du wurdest ausgewählt und erhälst 100 GRATIS SMS sowie die
Chance ein Motorola RAZR V3 zu gewinnen!

Wie das geht?

1. Klick hier: http://www.sims**.**/****************

2. Melde Dich kostenlos an

3. Nach der Anmeldung kannst du sofort 100 Gratis SMS versenden und
   nimmst automatisch an der Verlosung des Handys teil!

Also - ***********- worauf wartest Du noch?
Jetzt anmelden und 100 Gratis SMS kassieren unter:
http://www.sims**.**/*************

Man beachte zu 2.
KOSTENLOS

Mein Anwalt sitzt an der Sache dran.Ich werde euch über den Verlauf informieren.

Schade das Dubai so weit weg ist,ich möchte den Chef dieser Firma doch mal so richtig in die Augen schauen. :evil: 

Mfg.
Ralf


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2006)

lupoo schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das Dubai so weit weg ist,ich möchte den Chef dieser Firma doch mal so richtig in die Augen schauen.


Wenn er nicht gerade in Dubai geschäftige Freizeit verbringt, dürfte er wohl in Wien anzutreffen sein - ist längst nicht so weit!


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> lupoo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dubai ist aber besser, falls er klagt. Lupoo sollte seinem Rechtsanwalt den Hinweis auf  die Sicherheitsleistung für die Prozesskosten  hinweisen. Das muss beantragt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

> Mein Anwalt sitzt an der Sache dran.Ich werde euch über den Verlauf informieren.
> 
> Schade das Dubai so weit weg ist,ich möchte den Chef dieser Firma doch mal so richtig in die Augen schauen. :evil:
> 
> ...



Das kannst du haben: Er ist meist in seiner Wiener Dependance - oder auch ab und zu mal im Wiener Marriott, wie man hört und liest...........

http://31122.dynamicboard.de/t252f25-Corvers-quot-Rauschende-Ballnacht-quot.html

*[Virenscanner: Quoting korrigiert]*


----------



## Wembley (23 Januar 2006)

lupoo schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch - *******,
> *Du wurdest ausgewählt* und erhälst 100 GRATIS SMS sowie die
> Chance ein Motorola RAZR V3 zu gewinnen!



Abgesehen davon, dass man schon froh sein muss, dass da nicht "Du wurdest aus*er*wählt" dastand, muss man sagen, dass es bei simsen nie ein "Auswahlverfahren" gegeben hat, wem dieses "Angebot" unterbreitet wird. Das geht meiner Meinung nach schon ein wenig in Richtung Irreführung, wenn man dem "Kunden" suggeriert, er sei etwas Besonderes, dem etwas angeboten wird, das nicht jeder so ohne weiteres in Anpruch nehmen darf.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2006)

"Gratis-SMS-Angebote im Internet – ein teures Vergnügen"

Dietmar Vill


----------



## rolf76 (23 Januar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> "Gratis-SMS-Angebote im Internet – ein teures Vergnügen"





> [...]
> Nach Aussage von Verbrauchern schicken manche „Kostenlos-Anbieter“ auch dann eine Rechnung, wenn Namen und Anschrift zwar eingetragen, aber anschließend gar nicht auf den Anmelde- bzw. Registrier-Button geklickt wurde.
> 
> Rat und Hilfe gibt es bei Sachsens Verbraucherschützern.
> [...]



Kontaktdaten siehe im zitierten Artikel "Gratis-SMS-Angebote im Internet – ein teures Vergnügen" (blaue Schrift anklicken).


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> > ...wenn Namen und Anschrift zwar eingetragen, aber anschließend gar nicht auf den Anmelde- bzw. Registrier-Button geklickt wurde.


Klingt nach einem aktiven Script und nicht nach einem einfachen Anmeldeformular. Sowas vermutet man doch auch schon auf "Nachbar"-Seiten.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Was haltet ihr denn von folgender EMail, die  werde ich evtl. bald an die die Leute von simsen.de senden:



> Hiermit widerrufe ich den am 05.01.2006 zustandegekommen Vertrag und fordere die Loeschung meines Benutzerkontos.
> Da Sie, nicht wie noetig, auf das befristete Widerrufrecht hinwiesen ist eine Befristung ungueltig. Nachzulesen ist dies u.a. in Paragraph 355 des BGB:
> 
> _(3)[...] Abweichend von Satz 1 erlischt das Widerrufsrecht nicht, wenn der Verbraucher nicht ordnungsgemäß über sein Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden ist, bei Fernabsatzverträgen über Finanzdienstleistungen ferner nicht, wenn der Unternehmer seine Mitteilungspflichten gemäß § 312c Abs. 2 Nr. 1 nicht ordnungsgemäß erfüllt hat._
> ...


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2006)

Schmidt schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr denn von folgender EMail, die  werde ich evtl. bald an die die Leute von simsen.de senden....


 :gruebel: Wer soll das lesen und auseinanderklabustern?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

meiner ansicht nach viel zu lasch geschrieben. ich vermisse beschimpfungen und drohungen  :lol: 

habe mich mit der mutter von einer bekannten unterhalten (sie ist anwältin) und sie meinte man soll gar nichts machen. den grund dafür hat footbar schon genannt (keinen hinweis aufs wiederufsrecht). habe ihr meine sachen gegeben und wenn was kommt, dann schlägt sie zu. is ne ganz gute, hat mich schon aus diversen sachen rausgeboxt  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

trotzdem würde mich interssieren, was eure anwälte dazu gesagt haben, bzw. sagen.
stimmt das wirklich, dass sammelklagen nicht mehr zulässig sind? denn das wäre echt ein gutes mittel um diesem langfinger lahmzulegen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Schmidt schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wieso soll ich mich mit deren email auseinander setzten  :-?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

noch eine frage, sollte man, wenn man falsche angaben bei name usw. gemacht hat, mit dem falschen namen weiterschreiben oder sollte man nun langsam ehrlich werden, da der paragraph in dem steht, das falsche angaben dann ok sind, wenn man daraus erkennen kann das die ernsthaftigkeit fehlt wohl so langsam nicht mehr greift.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2006)

f00bar schrieb:
			
		

> noch eine frage, sollte man, wenn man falsche angaben bei name usw. gemacht hat, mit dem falschen namen weiterschreiben oder sollte man nun langsam ehrlich werden,


Darauf  erwartest du doch wohl kaum eine Antwort...

cp


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt das wirklich, dass sammelklagen nicht mehr zulässig sind?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ecks0ne schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


warum in die Ferne schweifen, für Jehova gibt es einen eigenen  Thread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474
 nicht mehr, sondern   nie  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, ich denke halt irgendwie muss man ja doch widerrufen, nur stillschweigen stelle ich mir, sollte es irgendwann wirklich mal zum prozess kommen, auch nicht sehr positiv vor. denn dann koennen die sagen, haettest du dich beschwert haetten wir den vertrag ja widerrufen...

ich glaube auch nicht, dass solche emails, auch wenn sie mit paragraphen zugeflastert sind, dazu fuehren dass die dich in ruhe lassen, aber irgendwie muss man denke ich schon deutlich sagen, ich will den vertrag net.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Toll, mein Einschreiben kam grad zurück mit dem Hinweis, dass EMpfänger nicht bekannt ist. Geht um s*s-t**nd.de. Hat jemand ne Idee und es auch schon versucht?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Oh ja, ich stell schon grad selbst fest, der Junge scheint grad mal nach Saarbrücken umgezogen zu sein!!! Alles unglaublich. Was denkt ihr? Reicht das Einschreiben an die ursprüngliche Adresse aus wenn es zurück kam und nachher zum Prozess kommt? Hab immerhin den Screenshot mit der alten Adresse....


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

der von sms-trend ist direkt neben mich gezogen :-(
66115 Saarbrücken ... da wohen ich! soll ich ihn mal
besuchen gehen und mit ihm reden?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Auja! Das wäre natürlich richtig geil und du würdest zumindest ein Informationsdefizit hier decken. Mach mal n Foto von dem 22jährigen!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Ich nochmal: Sagt mal... wenn steht "Empfänger/Firma unter der angegebenen Anschrift nicht zu ermitteln" - was heisst das? Müsste dann nicht da stehen "Empfänger verzogen - Einwilligung zur Weitergabe der neunen Anschrift liegt nicht vor". oder irgendwas anderes angekreuzt. Ist das nicht komisch? Ich mein, wir sind von der Firma auch grad umgezogen, da wird die Post dann hinterhergeschickt. Gab es s*s-t**nd.de nie????


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt nach einem aktiven Script und nicht nach einem einfachen Anmeldeformular. Sowas vermutet man doch auch schon auf "Nachbar"-Seiten.


Hier muss man noch einmal deutlich auf den Hintergrund verweisen:

Bei diesem Geschäftsmodell arbeiten Werbedrücker mit allen möglichen Methoden für eine Pauschalvergütung pro "Abschluss".

Diese sind sich voll bewusst, dass sie hier vermutlich ein Einmalgeschäft betreiben und die Kunden nach dem Kauf eine deutlich andere Sicht des "Gratis-Angebotes" haben werden. Es geht um die Werberprämie, nicht um die Zufriedenstellung eines Kunden.

Manipulationen an Fenstergrößen mit der iFrame-Technik oder Script-Automatisierungen sind rein technisch gesehen oft möglich, auch bei Werbemails oder Newslettern, und, wie der Erfahrung in ähnlichen Fällen zeigt, auch in der Praxis anzutreffen.

Bei diesen Verträgen ist die Position der Verbraucher aber besser. Er muss nicht nachweisen, dass er nicht gekauft hat, sondern der Anbieter muss den Vertragsschluss belegen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

werde mal schauen ob ich ihn erreichen kann...

HINWEIS:

jeder darf mir einen brief schreiben, welchen ich ihm persönlich
geben werde: sende deinen brief an: [email protected] betreff: sms-trend brief

gruß


_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

aber auf jeden. 
kannst ja sagen möchtest mit einsteigen und er soll dir mal sein büro zeigen. wette du kriegst nen kinderzimmer mit benjamin blümchen vorhängen zu sehen und sein arbeitsplatz besteht nur aus nem einem lappi.

so langsam werd ich echt sauer. am anfang fand ich das ja noch spassig. zumal ich immer dachte mir passiert das nie. aber nach 8 verschiedenen foren, die sich alle mit dem gleichen thema beschäftigen und dairgendwie keiner weiter kommt, bekomm ich echt die göbelei. wenn ich dann schon hör, dass der typ umgezogen ist, könnt ich zum unglaublichen hulk werden.


----------



## sascha (23 Januar 2006)

> aber nach 8 verschiedenen foren, die sich alle mit dem gleichen thema beschäftigen und dairgendwie keiner weiter kommt, bekomm ich echt die göbelei



Foren können als Stoffsammlung dienen, als Frühwarnsystem oder als Diskussionsplattform. Die Probleme selbst müssen letztlich auf anderer Ebene gelöst werden.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

In seinen AGBs steht noch die Berliner Adresse. So kann man ja nicht kündigen. 
Hab es aber grad mal alles ausgedruckt und gespeichter, nur falls es nie Ruhe geben wird. Muss man nicht nen Umzug bekannt geben als dass der Verbraucher, der kündigen "darf", natürlich gegen Kosten von Einschreiben, Rückschein, NERVEN und ZEIT!!!, nicht grösser drauf hinweisen dass man umgezogen ist??

Scheinbar besteht ja echt kein Mangel an Emailschreiben-wollen seitens dieses Typen. 

Guck dir echt mal das Kinderzimmer an u geb uns bescheid. Wenn es die Firma überhaupt gibt. 
Wunder mich,d ass ein 22-jähriger mal eben von Berlin nach Saarbrücken zieht, scheint ja schon gut verdient zu haben. Oder waren schon zu viele "Freunde" zu Besuch in Berlin?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Faszinierenderweise hab ich grad festgestellt, dass die Hausnummer in der Strasse in Saarbrücken variiert bei den einzelnen Projekten von dem Herrn. 61 und 68 ist doch unmöglich in einem Haus, oder????


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> 61 und 68 ist doch unmöglich in einem Haus, oder????



jupp. ist unmöglich in einem haus. gerade hauszahlen liegen auf der rechten deite und ungerade auf der linken. andererseits wundert mich jetzt gar nix mehr


----------



## Wembley (23 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> In seinen AGBs steht noch die Berliner Adresse.


Ach nein. Dabei heißt es doch immer, man sei selber schuld, da man die AGB nicht gelesen hätte.......... 

Was macht man aber mit Anbietern, bei denen es zweifelhaft ist, ob die überhaupt selbst ihre eigenen AGB ernst nehmen?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Wohin habt ihr jetzt den Kündigungsbrief verschickt ? 

Nach 


Verimount 
Mollardgasse 11 
1060 Wien
Österreich          ??? 


Wäre wichtig, danke !


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Bei der wiener-dubaier sache weiss ich es nicht. geht bei mir um s*s-t**nd.de. Ich dreh hier noch durch!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

schreibt dann hier eure briefe welche ich J. H. von sms-trend geben soll! schreibt bitte eure briefe so:

BRIEF AN J.H. SMS-TREND:

euere Inhalt

fertig!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

also ich habe jetzt eine mail an sim*n.d* geschickt, aber die haben mir keine antwort mail geschrieben.. kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen das der vertrag gekündigt ist, oder soll ich noch eine mail schreiben?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

aber ich komm nicht auf deine emailadresse. du darfst die ja nicht anzeigen hier. meinst du überhaupt, dass du den wirklich antriffst u er die Tür aufmacht? Wann willst du denn da hin? Heute noch?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

*...*

ja, will ihn heute mal besuchen... werde ihm aber nicht sagen um was es geht, erst wenn ich bei ihm drin bin!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

die schreiben selten zurück und immer nur standart s i m s en meine ich natürlich... meintest du doch auch? schicke ein einschreiben mit rückschein oder besser posteinwurf! ist immer angekommen auch wenn er nicht da ist oder es nicht will! ein rückschein einschreiben kann er ablehnen oder einfach so machen als ob er nicht da ist... es kommt zurück und zählt als nicht angekommen... ein posteinwurf zählt immer direkt als angekommen...! trick 17 *g*


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

also was mir gerade auf der seite sim***.** auffiel, *100 Gratis sms und die chance auf ein neues Motorola Razr v3* na schon ein bisschen komisch warum schreibt man denn das mit zwei sternchen..

normalerweise deutet doch so ein Zeichen auf eine Zusatz Information am Ende hin oder?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

eigentlich ja, aber da weiß man ja nie


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

ja klar sim***.de... naja ich bin minderjährig daher stel das mit der post ein kleines problem für mich dar


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

sei dir da nicht so sicher... die machen trotzdem ärger... wie alt bist du? hoffentlich unter 16?!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

hm ich bin 16 gg


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Und wo willst du S.H. sehen, in der Wohnung 61 oder 68? Bring das 2. Einschreiben jetzt erstmal zur Post. Wenn er dann nicht komischerweise wieder "Nie gewohnt - unbekannt verzogen" ist dann sollte er das ja mal zur Abwechslung erhalten. Was willst du ihm denn sagen? Der Junge sollte zumindest mal seine AGBs und alles aktualisieren, da steigt doch kein Mensch durch wann er wohin umzieht, guck doch nicht täglich auf seine komische seite u in sein impressum....


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

er wohl laut denic 61 in saarbrücken!
suche unter denic.de 

werde ihm fragen was das alles soll?
soll ich ihm was ausrichten?

0176 26 27 ..... ab 16 uhr

_Handynummer editiert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
weder können wir überprüfen  wem  die Nummer gehört 
noch ist das hier die Pinwand im Supermarkt 
modaction _


----------



## rolf76 (23 Januar 2006)

Handy-Nummern müssen hier doch auch nicht gepostet werden. Ein intensiverer Austausch jeglicher Art (Private Nachrichten, E-Mail, ICQ etc.) ist möglich, wenn man sich hier kostenlos anmeldet.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Habt Ihr schon mal daran gedacht,
das hier auch der Feind mitlesen kann ?!


----------



## rolf76 (23 Januar 2006)

Von "Feind" würde ich nicht unbedingt sprechen, aber klar ist, dass nicht nur diejenigen lesen und schreiben, die ihrer Ansicht nach keinen Vertrag schließen wollten.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin leider auch am 5. 01. 06 auf simsen.de reingefallen!

Ich war zu Vertragsabschluss aber noch 14 Jahre alt!

Ist der Vertrag jetzt nicht gültig, denn ich bin ja noch nicht geschäftsmündig?

Bitte helft mir und sagt, wie ihr aus der Falle wieder herausgekommen seid.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

MfG Rollerfan


----------



## rolf76 (23 Januar 2006)

Rollerfan schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Vertrag jetzt nicht gültig, denn ich bin ja noch nicht geschäftsmündig?


Siehe dazu hier: http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw02/s20097.html?page=2

Tips auch hier:
http://verbraucherrecht.blogspot.com/2006/01/teurer-spa-gratis-sms.html
http://www.pressebox.de/pressemeldungen/verbraucherzentrale-sachsen/boxid-50083.html


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2006)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:
			
		

> Das kannst du haben: Er ist meist in seiner Wiener Dependance - oder auch ab und zu mal im Wiener Marriott, wie man hört und liest...........
> 
> http://31122.dynamicboard.de/t252f25-Corvers-quot-Rauschende-Ballnacht-quot.html



 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135292#135292

Nach wie vor steht die Frage nach dem Zusammenhang zwischen _Probino_ und _Simsen_ unbeantwortet im Raum (siehe Bild).

@ JonnyBGoode





			
				Wiener Heurigenschlotzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in Wien geht das Gerücht, daß Cxxxxxx und Kumpel Fxxxxxxxx es haben ordentlich krachen lassen


Wie heißt der eine Kumpel? Antwort bitte per PN oder zumindest den 2. Buschstaben erwähnen - ich kaufe ein "*o*" oder ein "*i*".


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Ist mir ganz egal ob 61 oder 68, in seinem Impressum steht 68, in seinen AGBs steht die Adresse in Berlin. Einschreiben geht an 68. Macht sich später vor Gericht sicher gut wenn man 2 Einschreiben zurück bekommt, untermauter doch bestimmt sein Werkeln...Weiss der Mensch eigentlich selbst wo er wohnt oder ist das eh alles Pseudo??


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (23 Januar 2006)

Kann leider nichts dazu bemerken, da sich der unbekannte Poster bis heute nicht gemeldet hat.
Nehme aber an, es war wohl ein *o* und ein *r*.


----------



## Wembley (23 Januar 2006)

Ganz unabhängig davon wie V.F. seine Tage bzw. Nächte verbringt: Seine Programmierer jedenfalls  bekommen am Tag nur noch eine halbe Stunde Schlaf.

Es schaut ein wenig nach einer Verschiebung zu anderen SMS-Anbietern aus.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Es schaut ein wenig nach einer Verschiebung zu anderen SMS-Anbietern aus.


Das glaube ich nicht, das ist allenfalls Plan B. Unterhalten sich doch dort Leute, die dem Geschäft von Probino und Simsen gut zugeholfen haben. Siehe z. B. den L. von der cyrus media, der mit der fetten Datenbank für probino, und Hülsi von der Krusenstern Media, ein früher Begleiter des Admin-c von Simsen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

*Habe auch so ein Problem*

Hallo, habe auch so ein Problem, meine Tochter hat sich bei SMS-Trend.de angemeldet ohne unsere Zustimmung, sie ist noch minderjährig, hat aber ihr Alter falsch angegeben.
Leider habe ich keine echte Adresse von dem Meister J. H. , in den AGB steht eine andere Adresse als im Impressum (was seinen Namen nicht verdient, weil es nicht den gesetzlichen Mindestanforderungen entspricht nach meinem Eindruck).
Die 2-wöchige Kündigungsfrist hat meine Tochter verstreichen lassen. leider.
Ein Telefonanruf bei der Firma ergab, dass man mir ankündigt, den Betrug anzeigen zu müssen, wenn wir uns nicht einigen könnten, darauf bot man an, den Vertrag nur auf 1 Jahr laufen zu lassen.
Meine mehrfache Anfrage auf Bestätigung dieses deals wurde nie beantwortet, aber heute kam eine Mahnung.

Wie sollte ich jetzt vorgehen? Bezahlen?
Ich habe gehört, dass solche Anbieter schnell dabei sind, wenn es um Inkasso geht.

Tipps wären nett.

Gruss

Christian

_persönliche Daten editiert 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

Hey Christian, die Mahnung hat schon jeder bekommen. Die bekommt man aber erst nach Ablauf der Frist, also kaum eine Chance zu kündigen. Ich hatte mein Einschreiben mit Anfechtung, Kündigung nach Berlin geschickt letzte WOche, heute kam es zurück, neu vertütet, nach Saarbrücken. In Berlin ist der J.H. "Empfänger nicht bekannt", kannst dir also das Porto sparen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

*Re: Habe auch so ein Problem*



			
				zipo schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Telefonanruf bei der Firma ergab, dass man mir ankündigt, den Betrug anzeigen zu müssen, wenn wir uns nicht einigen könnten, darauf bot man an, den Vertrag nur auf 1 Jahr laufen zu lassen.
> Meine mehrfache Anfrage auf Bestätigung dieses deals wurde nie beantwortet, aber heute kam eine Mahnung.
> 
> Wie sollte ich jetzt vorgehen? Bezahlen?
> Ich habe gehört, dass solche Anbieter schnell dabei sind, wenn es um Inkasso geht.



Über den sogenannten "Betrug" haben wir hier schon diskutiert.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=134656#134656

Von da an weiterlesen. Natürlich immer abhängig davon, ob jemand bei der Anmeldung die Kosten bzw. das Abo wahrgenommen hat oder nicht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wembley (23 Januar 2006)

@zipo

Das Fenster könnte ungefähr so

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133891#133891

oder so

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133930#133930

ausgesehen haben.

Über letztere Version (Info über Abo und Preis unten) dürften meiner Einschätzung nach die Internetnutzer häufiger stolpern. Die meisten von denen müssen auch scollen, wenn sie diese Info sehen wollen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dotshead (23 Januar 2006)

*Re: Habe auch so ein Problem*



			
				zipo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, habe auch so ein Problem, meine Tochter hat sich bei SMS-Trend.de angemeldet ohne unsere Zustimmung, sie ist noch minderjährig, hat aber ihr Alter falsch angegeben.



Eine konkrete Rechtsberatung wirst und darfst Du für deinen Fall hier im Forum nicht finden. Allerdings macht es Sinn den kompletten Thread zu lesen. Sollten bei dir noch Fragen auftauchen, solltest Du den Anwalt deines Vertrauens hinzuziehen.


----------



## zipo (23 Januar 2006)

*AGBs heute geändert*

Hallo, auf der Seite SMS-*****.de wurden heute die AGB des Geschäftsführers, Herrn J.H. geändert, der hat seine falsche Adresse raus genommen, hat noch jemand eine Kopie der alten AGB mit der falschen Adresse in Berlin? die war noch bis heute 22:00 Uhr in den AGB drinne.

Gruss

Christian


----------



## zipo (24 Januar 2006)

*AGB geändert bei SMS-Trend*

Hier kann man noch für wenige Tage die alten AGB finden:


http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...e/teilnahmebedingungen.html+SMS-Trend+Biesenb rowerstrasse&hl=de

Gruss

Zipo


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Januar 2006)

gesichert:


> _Dies ist der Zwischenspeicher von G o o g l e für http://www.sms-trend.de/teilnahmebedingungen.html nach dem Stand vom 19. Jan. 2006 04:58:48 GMT.
> G o o g l es Cache enthält einen Schnappschuss der Webseite, der während des Webdurchgangs aufgenommenen wurde.
> Unter Umständen wurde die Seite inzwischen verändert. Klicken Sie hier, um zur aktuellen Seite ohne Hervorhebungen zu gelangen.
> Diese Seite im Cache bezieht sich eventuell auf Bilder, die nicht länger zur Verfügung stehen. Klicken Sie hier, um nur den Text im Cache anzuzeigen.
> ...


----------



## marco-gs (24 Januar 2006)

Ich wurde auch Opfer! Hab mir einen Recherche durchgeführt  

*Foren*
Fall 01: http://www.klamm.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166537
Fall 02: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13165
Fall 03: http://31122.dynamicboard.de/
Fall 04: http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s20097/2-1.html
Fall 05: http://www.affiliate.de/forum/ftopic7941.html
Fall 06: gti-verbraucherschutz-forum.de (Link zu simsen.de) 
Fall 07: foren.de "kostenlose Sms Dienst-Falle zugeschnappt" 
Fall 08: onlinekosten.de - Simsen.de - Wer ist auch drauf reingefallen?
Fall 09: verbraucherschutz-forum.de - Bitte zur Text-Suche das Stichwort "simsen.de" eingeben!
Fall 10: Abzocke - Der Verbraucher Webseite
Fall 11: Was haltet ihr von Programmen wie simsen.de und Co.?
Fall 12: simsen.de - email mit Rechnungsaufforderung
Fall 13: foren.germany.ru - simsen.de - in Rusische Sprache 
Fall 14: Wie finde ich meine IP raus ?
Fall 15: netzwelt.de - Fall über probino und firstload (ähnlicher Fall)
Fall 16: Forum Deutsches Recht: Vertragsabschluss eine Minderjährigen im Internet
Fall 17: Ist sowas Erlaubt?
Fall 18: M**** Tricks bei simsen.de
Fall 19: Simsen.de SPAM
Fall 20: Kampagne gegen Abo SMS
Fall 21: SmsFever.tv, ich zahl nicht (ähnlicher Fall)
Fall 22: Frage zu SMSFever.tv, habe ein problem (ähnlicher Fall)
Fall 23: Frage wegen Musikdownloaden (ähnlicher Fall)
Fall 24: Warnung: Kostenlose SMS-Dienste koennen schnell teuer werden (ähnlicher Fall)
Fall 25: Vorsicht bei gratis sms simsen.de
Fall 26: Internetseiten wie simsen.de
Fall 27: Simsen.de seht wichtig!!!!!
Fall 28: HILFE - Reingefallen (simsen.de)
Fall 29: simsen.de <- abzocke!?
Fall 30: Mahnung - Was tun ? (Dringend)
Fall 31: Thema - firstload (ähnliche Fall)
Fall 32: Thema - Angabe des Alters falsch-Kündigen (simsen.de)
Fall 33: proBino - Onlineabzocke mit dubiosen Rechnungen (ähnliche Fall)
Fall 34: vorsichtig vor simsen.de
Fall 35: simsen.de
Fall 36: Free-SMS: Ein echter Service für Surfer? (zahlreiche Themen)
Fall 37: GTI - Verbraucherschutz - Forum (für alle Fälle)
Fall 38: Das Internet--Unendliche weiten & Tiefe Abgründe (zahlreiche Themen)
Fall 39: Spam simsen.de
Fall 40: simsen.de / smssen.tv anyone?
Fall 41: Simsen.de
Fall 42: simsen.de abo, komm ich da raus...? *DELETED*
Fall 43: Miese Tricks bei simsen.de
Fall 44: Simsen.de ABO...komm ich heraus...?
Fall 45:  probino.de Pest! (ähnlicher Fall)
Fall 46: proBino-Abzocke (ähnlicher Fall)
Fall 47: Brian Corvers Threads (ähnlicher Fall)
Fall 48: Vorsicht vor diesen Free SMS Seitenangeboten
Fall 49: Habt ihr simsen.de und Co. beworben?
Fall 50: Simsen.de (((( VORSICHT ))))
Fall 51: 100 kostenlose SMS !! (simsen-Fälle)
Fall 52: Smsfever und simsen.de pure abzoke


*Blogs*
Fall 01: Warnung vor Simsen.de
Fall 02: Teurer Spaß Gratis-SMS
Fall 03: Abzocke bei SMS-Diensten
Fall 04: Warnung vor "günstigen" SMS-Seiten
Fall 05: proBino (ähnliche Fall
Fall 06: proBino (ähnliche Fall
Fall 07: Kostenlose SMS mit nachfolgender "Kostenfalle"
Fall 08: Trau keinem kostenlosen Angebot!
Fall 09: Simsen.de und SMSFever.tv


*Newsgroups*
Fall 01: Vermeintliches Gewinnspiel = SMS Abo
Fall 02: simsen.de / smssen.tv anyone?
Fall 03: Wo kommt denn der D*** her?
Fall 04: 50 SMS gratis!


*Video:*
WDR Fall-Ratgeber (Videobeitrag, rd. 5.12 min Länge)

*Partnerseiten bei Simsen.de*
ht*p://partner.simsen.de (Um sich mal ein Bild zu verschaffen)


*Bisher sind 15 News bekannt - alle im Jahr 2006 erschienen:*
==> Vorsicht vor Gratis-SMS: Dreiste Abzocke (23.01.2006)
==> Polizeibericht aus Osnabrück (man lese den letzten Absatz!) (21.01.2006)
==> "Günstige" Internet-SMS-Dienste können zur Kostenfalle werden (20.01.2006)
==> Verbraucherzentrale Berlin e.V. - Pressemitteilung-Teurer Spass Gratis SMS (18.01.2006)
==> Teure Gratis-SMS-Seiten: Jetzt kommen Rechnungen und Spam (18.01.2006)
==> Teure Gratis-SMS-Seiten: Jetzt kommen Rechnungen und Spam (18.01.2006)
==> Kostenlose SMS: Vorsicht geboten (17.01.2006)
==> Gratis-SMS können teuer werden (13.01.2006)
==> Jugendliche aufgepasst! (13.01.2006)
==> Aufgepasst: Neue Abzocke mit 100 gratis SMS! (12.01.2006)
==> Gratis-SMS können teuer werden (10.01.2006)
==> Warnung: Kostenlose SMS-Dienste koennen schnell teuer werden (09.01.2006)
==> „Free“-SMS-Anbieter zocken User mit „Free“-SMS-Lockangeboten ab (08.01.2006)
==> Achtung, bei Free SMS im Internet droht teure Abzocke (05.01.2006)
==> Teure Abzocke Achtung bei Free-SMS im Internet (05.01.2006)

ältere News aus dem Jahr 2005:
==> Proinkasso fliegt aus Bundesverband (06.12.2005)


*Bildinformation aus Dubai:*
Stadtplan "United Arab Emirates" (Ort: Dubai)
Stadtplan 1 "Dubai" > Strasse: Sheikh Zayed Rd (links unten - rote Linie)
Stadtplan 2 "Dubai" > Strasse: Sheikh Zayed Rd
Bildarchiv: United Arab Emirates, Dubai, Sheikh Zayed Rd
Bildarchiv: United Arab Emirates, Dubai, Sheikh Zayed Road
Bildarchiv: United Arab Emirates, Dubai, Sheikh Zayed Road (grosse Bilder)
Bildarchiv: United Arab Emirates, Dubai


----------



## rolf76 (24 Januar 2006)

@marco-gs: Hut ab! Starke Leistung, die ganzen Links zusammenzutragen! (Ich weiß wieviel Arbeit das ist, siehe Signatur)

 :thumb:


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

sehr geehrte leserinnen und leser,

gestern nachmittag habe ich [edit] (sms-trend) im auftrag
meiner recherchen in seiner "formenadresse" besucht! ist hausnummer
68! hasunummer 61 ist eine falsche angabe bei denic.de

habe herr j. h. war etwas überrascht! es ist keine firmenadresse!
es ist einfach eine privat wohnung! nicht einmal ein firmenschild
nur der name auf das klingeschild geklebt! 

habe ihn auf das thema sms-trend angesprochen und er sagte mir:
"sms-trend gehöre nicht ihm, er würde es nur umsetzen" daraufhin
fragte ich ihn wem gehört die seite? können sie mir kontaktdaten
geben? er sagte "neee, da muss ich mal fragen!" er hat mit seinem
handy angerufen und erst keinen erreicht! danach ist er durch-
gekommen und hat mir sein handy gegeben und mich in die wohnung
gebeten. jetzt habe ich mit dem inhaber telefoniert! er meinte sie
hätten die agbs usw. alles mit einem anwalt geprüft und währen auf
der sicheren seite! um den kunden entgegen zu kommen wurde der
hinweis nach oben verlegt! minderjährige könnten sich bei ihm melden
und mit der kopie eines ausweises stornieren lassen... in der hinsicht
sei er eigentlich sehr entgegen kommend... 

er sagte eigentlich immer nur das alles korrekt ablaufen würde... naja
als ich ihn nach seinen kontaktdaten fragte sagte er wir sollten die
supportnummer anrufen welche eigentlich täglich von 9 - 18 uhr
erreichbar sein sollte...

wie ist euere meinung dazu?

ps: habe ihm auch gesagt das viele beschwerden in foren usw. im
netz geschrieben werden, er meinte nur, er hätte das nicht gewusst
und würde sich diese beiträge mal anschauen... bin mal gespannt
ob das eine oder andere geklärt wird und ob er sich in den foren
einen kommentar wert ist! warum steht nicht der richtige inhaber
im impressum?

habe ihn auch auf die steuernummer hingewießen, er meinte sie sei
beantragt! die seite läuft aber schon so lange, da müsste er eigentlich
schon lange eine haben... die steuernummer ist bei solchen projekten pflicht! was meint ihr dazu?

_Editiert. Bitte NUB beachten/modaction_


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2006)

Bleibt die Frage, wer "*ER*" ist? Das mit der Steuernummer passt zum Konzept derartiger "Neureicher". Demzufolge wäre es wichtig, die Kontoverbindung für SMSTREND zu erfahren - darüber lässt sich auch gut die Steuerfahndung einspannen. Anzeigen bei den Finanzämtern müssen verfolgt werden, auch anonyme!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

habe zu [edit] gesagt das er am schluss für alles
gerade stehen müsste, weil er bei denic.de und im impressum
als inhaber gekenzeichnet ist! in deutschland besteht die pflich
der firmenwahrheit. das bedeutet der echte inhaber muss im 
impressum stehen... warum wohl steht er nicht im impressum?

warum wohnt er jetzt in saarbrücken? er sagte mir am telefon
"damit sie nicht immer die adresse wechseln müssen, wohnt er
jetzt in saarbrücken, dort ist er jetzt für jeden erreichbar" versteht
da einer die logig? hat angst weil in berlin usw. mehr leute klingeln
als in saarbrücken? die haben nach meiner abwesenheit noch
telefoniert! der zeiht jetzt bestimmt wieder um! die haben nicht
damit gerechnet das einer in saarbrücken wohnt *g* der hat mich
gefragt ob ich hier wohne?... habe ihn gefragt und er wohnt ang.
in völklingen... naja... da blickt keiner mehr durch! bei simsen.de
ist es noch viel schlimmer,. habe ich ihm auch gesagt!

_Editiert. Bitte NUB beachten/modaction_


----------



## zipo (24 Januar 2006)

*Wo kommt er her??*

...das mit Völklingen passt gut, denn das Konto, auf das die Jungs ihr Geld haben wollen, ist bei der Stadtsparkasse Völklingen.

[...]

Gruss

Zipo

_[Einen Satz entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

Danke an alle, die sich hier große Mühe gemacht haben und die anderen User auch davon profitieren lassen. Wie man sieht, kann man zwar durch das Internet mal auf die Nase fallen, aber es bietet auch die Möglichkeiten, wieder aus der Patsche herauszukommen.
Ich kann mir einfach schwer vorstellen, dass solche [edit] sich gegen diesen allgemeinen Widerstand durchsetzen können.


_Editiert. Bitte NUB beachten/modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

*?????*

naja... warum gibt es nicht seine adresse an sondern die von einem
der eigentlich sagt die webseite gehört nicht ihm sonder er macht sie nur!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

*?????*

ist es möglich das ihr hier eure rechung postet mit kontonummer,
damit man recherchieren kann wer das ist und ob steuerlich alles
ok ist? usw.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

*?????*

der name der domaininhabers findet ihr auch so:

gehe auf: www.denic.de

gebe dort ein: *sms-trend*

jetzt klicke auf den bestädigungsbutton

jetzt seht ihr alle daten!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

Erstmal: Super, dass du J.H. mal besucht hast!!!

 Hört sich ja an wie in armer Typ der selbst reingelegt wurde. Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass er die Anfechtungen und Wiederufserklärungen annimmt wenn er weiterhin in Deutschland leben will. Bei den Klagen, die auf ihn zukommen wegen Betrug (ich geh heute auch endlich mal zur Polizei - was muss man da mitnehmen????) hat er es echt schwer wieder Fuss zu fassen. Naja, selbst Schuld...


----------



## rolf76 (24 Januar 2006)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die meisten Gratis-SMS-Seiten über partner.simsen.de miteinander verbunden sind. Aber was soll euch die Recherche bringen? Euer Ansprechpartner ist doch der, der von euch Geld will, und nicht ein eventuell vorhandener Drahtzieher.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

mein beitrag wurde gelöscht! naja... erst einmal kann mir jemand die rechnung zu verfügung stellen damit ich besser recherchieren kann... bankdaten usw. damit man den inhaber der firma ermitteln könnte...
das impressum bringt mich ja nicht weiter... nur nach völklingen!


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2006)

totaler Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> naja... erst einmal kann mir jemand die rechnung zu verfügung stellen damit ich besser recherchieren kann... bankdaten usw.


wie  stellst du dir das vor? Du bist nicht mal bereit dich anzumelden und andere sollen ihre  Unterlagen 
für dich ins Forum stellen?  Woher soll hier jemand wissen, ob du nicht von der anderen Fraktion bist?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

hallo, da gebe ich dir etwas recht! aber du musst verstehe ich schreibe in hunderte foren und wenn ich mich überall anmelden würde, oh gott... währe das viel arbeit! naja, weil du es bist melde ich mich für dich mal hier an  kannst du mir dann die unterlagen geben...? wie soll euch jemand helfen, wenn man ihm nicht hilft?! außerdem wenn ich von der fraktion währe *g* würde ich jetzt auf hawai sitzen und mich sonnen *g*


----------



## rolf76 (24 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich von der fraktion währe *g* würde ich jetzt auf hawai sitzen und mich sonnen *g*


Ich glaube nicht, dass in so kurzer Zeit schon so viel Geld bezahlt wurde, dass es für mehr als einen einwöchigen Trip reichen würde. Immerhin fahren die Betreiber einen teuren Werberummel, das kostet doch erst mal...

Die Frage bleibt, welche Hilfe die Ermittlung möglicher Hintermänner darstellen soll? Kannst du mir ja mal gelegentlich per PN verraten.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

die müssten schon sher viel haben... die machen das doch schon jahre... probenexpress gibt es schon lage und jetzt ist die seite "zu" aber probespion auf *g* naja... lest euch mal die info auf probeexpress warum die anmeldung nicht mehr möglich ist und geht danach mal auf probespion! unter agbs werdet ihr auf probenexpress weitergeleitet! das ist eine logig! ganz einfach probeexpress kennen schon zuviele leute, dann muss eine neue seite her! probespion!


----------



## qayqay (24 Januar 2006)

hallo Captain Picard,

so, jetzt bin ich angemeldet! exra für dich 
kannst du mir eine rechung von sms-trend
zukommen lassen?


----------



## Wembley (24 Januar 2006)

qayqay schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Captain Picard,
> 
> so, jetzt bin ich angemeldet! exra für dich
> kannst du mir eine rechung von sms-trend
> zukommen lassen?



Du kannst mit 100-prozentiger Sicherheit davon ausgehen, das Captain Picard nicht zu den Reingefallenen gehört. *g*

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## qayqay (24 Januar 2006)

ok! wer hat jetzt eine rechnung für mich?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

[spass an]Warum meldest Du Dich dann nicht einfach selber an, dann bekommst Du eine[spass aus]

Schon seltsam Dein Verhalten und Drängen :gruebel: 

Ich würde auf keinen Fall jemand Fremden (angemeldet oder nicht) etwas zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

Und ich versteh immer noch nciht was du mit der Rechnung willst? Was bringt das denn? Ich mein, ist echt cool dass du dir den Knaben vor Ort mal angeschaut hast, aber was hast du denn jetzt eigentlich vor? Die Rechnung und Mahnung sind ganz normal - das steht nichts von Steuernummern oder sowas, nur einfach Adresse (natürlich Berlin) und dann der Betrag und die Kontonummer.


----------



## qayqay (24 Januar 2006)

du hast mich nicht verstanden! wenn jeder an sich denkt wird es
nie ein ende geben! ich brauche nur die daten der sms-trend firma
aus der rechnung... lieber wollt ihr die rechnung behalten und evt.
auch zahlen? na gut... zahlt fleißig! dann wird es bald noch mehr
seiten dieser art geben... erst 50 dann 500 und danach wird es
noch bessere methoden geben geld zu verdienen.-... brauche
die ja nur weil ich etwas machen will...!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (24 Januar 2006)

Simsen.de soll offenbar pausieren und erst ab Ende Februar wieder angeboten werden. Die "Affiliates" sind sauer !


----------



## qayqay (24 Januar 2006)

schaut mal:

http://www.freewebs.com/wf3l2s/bizz.html


----------



## qayqay (24 Januar 2006)

das lässt schon etwas ahnen!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

*Simsen.de*

Ich wollte mich nur kurz anschliessen das ich ebenfalls auf Simsen .de reingefallen bin und ebenfalls die gleiche Mail als Reaktion auf meine Kuendigung erhalten habe. Warte jetzt auf die naechste Mahnung. 
So wirklich wisst ihr aber auch nicht wie weit das Simsen Team gehen wird oder was man tun kann. Oder ob das alles vielleicht einfach nur ein Fake ist und die uns garnichts anhaben koennen. 
Na ich hoffe mal fuer euch und mich das wir uns nicht irgendwann bei Explosiv wiedersehen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

So, so, bei s*s-t**nd.de darf man sich also nur noch per Mail beschweren, also ich mein die abgelaufene Wiederufsfrist anfechten oder was? Ist das alles überhaupt rechtens? OK, überflüssige Frage. Aber warum nur noch per Mail, nicht mal mehr per Einschreiben.

p.s.: Der Bericht von bizz ist gut. Mich schockiert eher, dass es schon seit November ein Thema ist u ich dennoch drauf reinfiel....

Was sagt man denn nun bei der Polizei?? Tipps?


----------



## qayqay (24 Januar 2006)

die polizei darf leider nichts machen!

zitiere " leider sind uns die hände gebunden! grund hierfür sind
die wenigen strafanzeigen. wenn mehr eine strafanzeige stellen
würden könnten wir etwas machen. viele verbraucher warten einfach nur ab, was definitiv falsch ist! man sollte solche rechungen schon ernst nehmen... ...wenn man sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt sollte man die nächste verbracherzentrale aufsuchen und evt. eine strafanzeige stellen..."


----------



## qayqay (24 Januar 2006)

meldet euch bitte doch alle an..


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2006)

qayqay schrieb:
			
		

> die polizei darf leider nichts machen!
> 
> zitiere " leider sind uns die hände gebunden! grund hierfür sind
> die wenigen strafanzeigen. wenn mehr eine strafanzeige stellen
> würden könnten wir etwas machen.


So ein Käse! Verbreite doch nicht diesen Quatsch, den einer verzapft haben soll, der keine Ahnung hat!

Lies´ mal hier ein passendes Argument zum Thema, von einem Anwalt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133859#133859


----------



## Antidialer (24 Januar 2006)

qayqay schrieb:
			
		

> die polizei darf leider nichts machen!
> 
> zitiere " leider sind uns die hände gebunden! grund hierfür sind
> die wenigen strafanzeigen. wenn mehr eine strafanzeige stellen
> würden könnten wir etwas machen. viele verbraucher warten einfach nur ab, was definitiv falsch ist! man sollte solche rechungen schon ernst nehmen... ...wenn man sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt sollte man die nächste verbracherzentrale aufsuchen und evt. eine strafanzeige stellen..."



Die Polizei wird hier auch nichts machen. Eine Strafanzeige bringt zivilrechtlich gar nichts, und strafrechtlich nicht viel. Man sieht es an Beispielen wie MC Multimedia, die ein mindestens genau so zweifelhaftes Geschäftsmodel fahren. Viele Anzeigen, die fast alle eingestellt wurden. Betrug ist hier im Strafrechtlichem Rahmen kaum nachweisbar. 

Es obliegt hier jedem Betroffenen erst einmal selbst, sich gegen unberechtigte Forderungen zur Wehr zu setzen. Hier ist Aussitzen durchaus eine Alternative für Leute, die die Nerven dafür haben. Denn das es bei Simsen und co jemals bis zu einem Mahnbescheid kommt, halte ich für zweifelhaft. Einmaliger Wiederspruch ist grundsätzlich anzuraten, danach kann man ruhig der Dinge harren, die da kommen. Reagieren muss man erst wieder bei Mahnbescheid.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

Mal gucken. Man kann aber doch [] z.B. anhand des Screenshots festmachen, oder nicht?

*[Virenscanner: Ausdruck entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

ich hab mal ne frage.dieser typ,der besucht wurde,sagte doch,dass man als minderjähriger eine ausweiskopie schicken soll und dann wird das ganz storniert.bei s***n.de wurde mir aber gesagt ich hätte mir die dienste erschlichen und die würden strafanzeige erstatten,weil ich ein falsches geb.datum angegeben habe...das spricht doch eher nicht dafürdass die zusammenstecken,wenn der eine kooperativer ist,als der andere,oder?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

hab nochmal ne frage bezueglich dem ip kram, habe bei meine provider congster nach der ip von meinem anmeldedatum gefragt, und als antwort bekam ich folgendes:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Wir können Ihnen Ihre zugewiesene IP zu
> diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mitteilen. Dieses Datum wird während der
> ...



ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die mail nicht so ganz, obwohl ich der deutschen sprache maechtig bin  :-? 

was wird nun geloggt und gespeichert und was nicht?!?


----------



## rolf76 (24 Januar 2006)

Zu dieser Minderjährigen-Schadensersatz-Strafanzeigen-Problematik mal ein paar Hinweise auf den Sachverhalt:


Das Angebot, vom PC SMS zu versenden, dürfte überwiegend von Minderjährigen nachgefragt werden
Nirgends, weder in den Teilnahmebedingungen noch in den Kundeninfos noch sonstwo wird z.B. auf der Seite simsen.de das Angebot auf Volljährige beschränkt
Während des Anmeldevorgangs soll man sein Alter eingeben, merkt dann bei Jahrgang, dass nur die Jahrgänge 1987 und älter angeklickt werden können
Alle, die 2006 volljährig wurden/werden sind gezwungen, ein falsches Geburtsdatum einzugeben
Kann man da im Regelfall pauschal behaupten, die Minderjährigen hätten den Anbieter vorsätzlich über ihr Alter getäuscht, um die SMS-Leistung vorsätzlich zu Unrecht in Anspruch zu nehmen?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

Alle die nicht Volljährig sind werden durch Gesetzte wie z.b. Führerschein etc. ja auch nicht gezwungen einen Führerschein zu fälschen, den Ausweis zu fälschen um vorher Heiraten zu können, im Sexshop zu sagen man ist schon Volljährig, im Kino ein falsches alter anzugeben ... Passiert das wirklich alles unter ZWANG?


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2006)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> was wird nun geloggt und gespeichert und was nicht?!?


Congster ist ein Ableger der T-Online. Dort wird passend zu den Benutzerdaten eine Referenz gespeichert, die über die T-Com zum geografischen Ursprung der Session zurück zu verfolgen ist. Für die Auskunft der Daten des Nutzers braucht es einen richterlichen Beschluss nach § 100 g, h StPO, in einem Strafverfahren und natürlich die IP mit dem Zeitstempel.

Eine Rückwärtssuche ist nicht vorgesehen - Du kannst nicht fragen, welche IP Du an welchem Datum hattest.


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2006)

Setherial schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mal ne frage...


Da prallen unterschiedliche Sachverhalte aufeinander. Zum einen könnte ein Minderjähriger sich angemeldet haben und die Zeche ist strittig. Andererseits könnte aber auch ein Dritter die Daten des Minderjährigen (ohne dessen Kenntnis darüber) eingetragen haben und dies löste den Streitfall aus.


----------



## Qoppa (24 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man da im Regelfall pauschal behaupten, die Minderjährigen hätten den Anbieter vorsätzlich über ihr Alter getäuscht, um die SMS-Leistung vorsätzlich zu Unrecht in Anspruch zu nehmen?


Ich würde sogar noch weitergehen: es ist im Internet "allgemein anerkannte Praxis" - sogar von seriösen Seiten empfohlen -, nicht überall seine wahren Daten einzugeben (Anonymität, Datenschutz). Ausnahme natürlich bei rechtlich verbindlichen Verträgen ...
Aber daran hapert es hier ja: wer "kostenlose SMS" bewirbt, kann nicht darauf rechnen, daß sein Angebot - per versteckter AGB - als Vertrag wahrgenommen wird.
=> die Strafanzeigendrohung ist alles nur Bluff, um Zahlungsdruck aufzubauen.



> was wird nun geloggt und gespeichert und was nicht?!?


hängt vom Internetprovider und Tarif ab. Bei Flatrate darf eigentlich gar nicht gespeichert werden (es gab da ein Urteil AG Darmstadt gegen T-Online).


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann aber doch [] z.B. anhand des Screenshots festmachen, oder nicht?


Wenn die Darstellung dazu geeignet ist, einen Betrug zu verdeutlichen schon. Man muss aber auch mit Gegenwind rechnen, da Screenshots simpel gefälscht werden können.
Was sollen Deine Bilder eigentlich beweisen, das unrichtige Impressum z. B.? Nachträgliche Screenshots, solche die nichts mit dem ursprünglichen Sachverhalt zu tun haben, sind ohnehin kaum brauchbar.


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man da im Regelfall pauschal behaupten, die Minderjährigen hätten den Anbieter vorsätzlich über ihr Alter getäuscht, um die SMS-Leistung vorsätzlich zu Unrecht in Anspruch zu nehmen?


Das kann man ganz klar beantworten und ist keine juristische Frage.

Kinder und Jugendlichen werden durch das Angebot kostenloser SMS und durch die Gewinnmöglichkeit einer XBOX 360 gezielt angelockt. Die sichtbaren Informationen enthalten keinerlei Hinweis, dass das Angebot altersbeschränkt wäre.

Es ist sicherlich jugendlicher Leichtsinn, die Teilnahmebedingungen ungelesen anzukreuzen, aber Leichtsinn ist kein Straftat.

Es wird auch kein Unrechtsbewusstsein vorliegen, einem Gewinnspielanbieter von Kinderartikeln ein verbindliches Geburtsdatum mitteilen zu müssen. Warum auch?

Die Beschränkung des Eingabefeldes mit der Jahreszahl wirkt eher wie ein Programmierfehler.

Damit ist alles erklärt. Die Kriminalisierung von Kindern und Jugendlichen wird diesen Typen nicht gelingen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## rolf76 (24 Januar 2006)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> wer "kostenlose SMS" bewirbt, kann nicht darauf rechnen, daß sein Angebot - per versteckter AGB - als Vertrag wahrgenommen wird.
> => die Strafanzeigendrohung ist alles nur Bluff, um Zahlungsdruck aufzubauen.


Noch ein weiterer Punkt: Der sehr schwer nachweisbare (und meiner Meinung nach schlicht abwegige) Betrugsvorwurf gegen die Minderjährigen führt keineswegs automatisch zu einem Schadensersatzanspruch des Betreibers:


Der Betreiber muss zudem noch nachweisen, dass der Minderjährige die entsprechende *Einsichtsfähigkeit* hatte.
Dann muss der Betreiber seinen *angeblichen Schaden substantiiert darlegen und beweisen*
Und vor allem: Der Anbieter muss sich ein *eigenes Mitverschulden* an der Entstehung des angeblichen Schadens anrechnen lassen, § 254 BGB.
Die Ansatzpunkte für ein Mitverschulden liegen auf der Hand, ich wiederhole mich:


> * Das Angebot, vom PC SMS zu versenden, dürfte überwiegend von Minderjährigen nachgefragt werden
> * Nirgends, weder in den Teilnahmebedingungen noch in den Kundeninfos noch sonstwo wird z.B. auf der Seite simsen.de das Angebot auf Volljährige beschränkt
> * Während des Anmeldevorgangs soll man sein Alter eingeben, merkt dann bei Jahrgang, dass nur die Jahrgänge 1987 und älter angeklickt werden können
> * Alle, die 2006 volljährig wurden/werden sind gezwungen, ein falsches Geburtsdatum einzugeben


Könnte da nicht den Betreiber das überwiegende, wenn nicht alleinige Verschulden an der Entstehung des angeblichen Schadens durch die Anmeldung Minderjähriger treffen?


----------



## rolf76 (24 Januar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Beschränkung des Eingabefeldes mit der Jahreszahl wirkt eher wie ein Programmierfehler.


Genau das! Ein Programmierfehler liegt auch deswegen nahe, weil all diejenigen, die 2006 volljährig wurden, ihr wahres Geburtsdatum gar nicht eingeben können.


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2006)

Die Fachwelt diskutiert ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Antidialer (24 Januar 2006)

hinzu kommt, das von Seiten des Betreibers keine Vorsorge getroffen wurde, das eingegebene Alter überhaupt zu verifizieren. Wenn man unbedingt ein richtiges Datum haben möchte und gleichzeitig Minderjährige ausschließen möchte, empfielt sich als Minimum die Überprüfung der Personalausweisnummer. Ist natürlich nicht sicher, und auch damit wird man es nicht schaffen, Kinder zu kriminalieren (warum wohl wird die PA Nummer nicht als Jugendschutzsystem anerkannt?), aber man kann wenigstens sagen, man hätte überhaupt versucht, das Alter zu verifizieren und bewusste Falscheingaben zu vermeiden.


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2006)

Dialer-Drücker-Nebelkerzen sind zurück:





> Bitte beachten!
> Wegen starken Andrangs ist die Free SMS Anmeldung voraussichtlich nur noch bis 24.1.106 möglich !


Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

interessant bzgl. minderjaehrigkeit ein bericht von focus.msn.de:



> Bei Minderjährigen ist ein abgeschlossener Vertrag ohne Einverständnis der Erziehungsberechtigten unwirksam.



kompletter artikel: http://focus.msn.de/hps/fol/newsausgabe/newsausgabe.htm?id=23953


----------



## Teleton (24 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Dann muss der Betreiber seinen *angeblichen Schaden substantiiert darlegen und beweisen*


Selbst wenn man mal unzutreffend und rein hypothetisch von einen deliktischen Schadenersatzanspruch des Anbieters nach §823 BGB  ausgeht.
Was soll eigentlich der Schaden sein? Beim deliktischen Schaden gibt es m.E. doch nicht den Nichterfüllungsschaden (also das entgangene Entgelt/Gewinn) sondern nur die konkret eingetretene Vermögensminderung. Also die Kosten für einige verschickte SMS im Wert von wenigen Cent.
Ausserdem möglicherweise noch die Provision für den Drücker der das Opfer herangeschafft hat. Selbst darüber läßt sich streiten, da die Provision "per Lead" also pro Anmeldung gezahlt wird selbst wenn der Kunde später widerruft oder den Vertrag anficht.


----------



## Zatoichi (24 Januar 2006)

*...und rechtlich gesehen?*

*Hallo erstmal... (bin neu hier!  )*

-und darum weiß ich jetzt auch garnicht wirklich, ob das hier her gehört!

Ich wollte mal fragen, wie das rein rechtlich gesehen aussieht? Ist man denn bei sims-n.de wirklich verpflichtet, die Jahresgebühr von 84 Euro zu zahlen? Man muß dazu sagen, dass ich einer der Idioten bin, die den Mist ausgefüllt und abgeschickt haben. Bei mir war es der fall, dass ich nicht nach unten gescrollt habe (somit die kleine Schrift nicht gelesen habe, in der stand, dass man monatlich 7 Euro zahlen muß). Des weiteren bin ich einer von der Sorte, die einfach mal ein AGB-Kästchen ankreuzen, ohne es gelesen zu haben (...ich weiß ich weiß, mach ich ja jetzt auch nicht mehr!). Ich ging also wirklich davon aus, dass es sich um 100 SMS handelt, die man kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen würde (vielleicht etwas sehr naiv?!).

*Erstaunt war ich, also ich folgende E-Mail bekommen habe:*

_Guten Tag Herr ....,
am 2005-12-29 haben Sie (mit der IP ~~~) sich für den Service von Simsen.de entschieden. Dadurch erhalten Sie die Möglichkeit, 100 SMS monatlich zu senden.
Hier erhalten Sie nun die Rechnung für ein Jahr im Voraus. Die Zahlungsfrist beträgt 10 Tage.
Bitte überweisen Sie folgenden Betrag:    84 Euro auf eines der angegebenen Konten:
[...]
Als Verwendungszweck geben Sie bitte Ihre SMS-Rechnungsnummer (SMS-......) an.
Im Mailanhang finden Sie die Rechnung im PDF-Format.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Ihr Sims-n.de-Team
Kontakt:
[...]



*Ich antwortete folgendermaßen:*

Sehr geehrtes Sims-n.de-Team.

 Ich habe vor zwei Tagen eine E-Mail von ihnen erhalten (siehe unten „Anhang 1“), in der von mir verlangt wird, 84 Euro für eine Dienstleistung zu überweisen. Diese Dienstleistung habe ich jedoch nicht erhalten und folglich auch nicht im Geringsten in Anspruch genommen. Es ging lediglich darum, 100 „Frei-SMS“ zu erhalten, wofür die eigenen Daten angegeben werden mussten. Betonen möchte ich, dass es sich zu jedem Moment um 100 kostenlose Sms handelte und folglich auch nie ein Jahrespreis von 84 Euro erwähnt wurde. Im Anschluss sollte man eine E-Mail mit den Zugangsdaten erhalten – die bei mir jedoch nicht eintraf. Es wurde auch von meiner Seite aus kein Vertrag unterzeichnet, der mich zu einer Überweisung verpflichten würde. 

Aus diesem Grund wird der Betrag von 84 Euro natürlich nicht überwiesen. Sollten sie Fragen haben, können sie sich gerne bei mir melden. Ohne Reaktion betrachte ich diese Angelegenheit als erledigt.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen , P. ....



*Und dann kamen im abstand von einer Woche folgende zwei Antworten:*

Guten Tag Herr Pierre ....
Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung auf www.sims-n.de bestellt und haben diese noch nicht bezahlt.
Da Sie mittels Ihrer Anmeldung einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen sind, erhalten Sie diese Mahnung.
Bitte nehmen Sie diese Mahnung ernst, es ist der einzige Weg, der Sie vor hohen Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren durch das Inkassounternehmen PROINKASSO GmbH in Hanau/Deutschland bewahrt. Führen Sie daher die Überweisung umgehend durch, um zusätzliche Kosten zu vermeiden.
Der offene Betrag in Höhe von 84 Euro ist innerhalb von 7 Tagen auf eines der folgenden Konten zu überweisen:
[...]
Als Verwendungszweck geben Sie bitte Ihre SMS-Rechnungsnummer (SMS-......) an.
Im Mailanhang finden Sie nochmals die Rechnung im PDF-Format.
Hochachtungsvoll
Ihr Simsen.de-Team


*und dann die zweite*

Sehr geehrter Kunde,
Sie hätten flexibel innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach Ihrer Anmeldung
per Email kündigen können.
Da Sie nicht fristgerecht gekündigt haben, wurde Ihr Vertrag wie in den
AGB´s erläutert, verlängert.
Falls Sie nicht bezahlen, werden Sie zuerst eine Mahnung erhalten und
in weiterer Folge wird Ihr Fall an unser Inkassobüro PROINKASSO GmbH in Hanau-Deutschland übergeben.
Bitte bezahlen Sie den offenen Betrag, damit keine weiteren unnötigen
Kosten auf Sie zukommen.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Sims-n.de Team


*hm, und was nun???*
Muss ich denn nun wirklich zahlen? Was für rechtliche möglichkeiten habe ich? Wie soll ich fortfahren? Und vor allem, was will ich mit 100 SMS im Monat? Ich brauch doch grad mal 5...! :x 
Es wäre sehr freundlich, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!
*Danke, Mfg, Zatoichi.*

Ps: Ihr könnt mich auch gerne über MSN anschreiben, sollte ich gerade online sein!thx.

persömliche daten gelöscht 
siehe NUB
modaction  ...danke, wußte das nicht und wollte es jetzt grad selbst erledigen! thx!_


----------



## rolf76 (24 Januar 2006)

Willkommen hier, Zatoichi!

Bitte anonymisiere dein Schreiben, siehe die NUBs des Forums.

Das derzeit noch geltende Rechtsberatungsgesetz verbietet eine individuelle Rechtsberatung in diesem Forum. Wenn Du hier etwas herumliest (auch mithilfe der Suchfunktion ganz oben in der Mitte), wirst Du aber einige Anregungen finden.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

zatoichi, eigentlich wurde jede frage die du gestellt hast in diesem bericht disktuiert, denn von beantwortet kann man leider nicht wirklich sprechen, da die gleichung einfach aus zu vielen unbekannten besteht.

aber eigentlich alle user hier im forum, und auch in vielen anderen foren sind der meinung man sollte nicht zahlen, da es sich um bewusste abzocke handelt.
die mahnungen und drohnugen per mail scheinen vorallem dazu da sein um unsichere user zur zahlung zu bringen.
das inkassounternehmen ist absolut unserioes, sind sogar aus dem bundesverband gefolgen.
richterliche mahnbescheide werden von den meisten fuer unwahrscheinlich gehalten, aber 100% ausschliessen kann man es natuerlich nicht.

ein grosser pluspunkt fuer uns scheint das widerrufsrecht, denn da uns simsen.de nicht explizit darueber belehrt hat, haben wir laut bgb 355 unbefristetes widerrufrecht, wobei simsen natuerlich nicht darauf reagiert, aber in fall das es vor gericht geht ein pluspunkt fuer uns, zumindest wenn man widerruft.

desweitern, muss du laut expertenmeinung nicht zahlen wenn du minderjaehrig bis, da der vertrag dann ungueltig ist, zumindest wenn deine eltern sagen, dass sie dem vertrag nicht zugestimmt haben. simsen wird dir zwar auch hier anderes erzaehlen, aber einfachn nicht einschuechtern lassen.

am besten einfach mal diesen thread durchlesen, ist meiner meinung nach einer der informativsten im web, wenn auch sehr umfangreich.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

*Re: zu spät?!*



			
				latantefolle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eben eure Beiträge durchgestöbert. Ich bin nämlich in die Falle gegangen. Heute morgen hate ich eine Rechnung von 84€ in meinem Mailspostkasten.
> 
> ...



 :x 
hallo...

ich hab am 11.01.06 auch eine rechnung von si.....de erhalten
habe am 12.01.06 gleich eine sms geschrieben, dass ich die dienste nicht in anspruch nehmen möchte und auch bisher noch nicht in anspruch genommen habe..
seit dem gehen jeden tag sms hin und her.. und ich bekomme nur dubiose antworten aber keine bestätigung über  meinen widerruf ...
die schreiben nur, wenn ich der meinung bin, dass mein daten mißbraucht wurden, dann soll ich anzeige erstatten... 
ich hatte nur von mu...de eine mail mit dem link von s....de erhalten
und den angeklickt aber nix ausgefüllt 

bye
bugs

Guten Tag .... ...,

am 2005-12-19 haben Sie (mit der IP  ..........) sich für den Service von Simsen.de entschieden. Dadurch erhalten Sie die Möglichkeit, 100 SMS monatlich zu senden.

Hier erhalten Sie nun die Rechnung für ein Jahr im Voraus. Die Zahlungsfrist beträgt 10 Tage.

Bitte überweisen Sie folgenden Betrag:    84 Euro

auf eines der angegebenen Konten:

Kontoinhaber: Verimount FZE LLC

Bankverbindung Deutschland
Konto: 980152202
BLZ: 50080000
Bank: Dresdner Bank

Bankverbindung Österreich
Konto: 200406902
BLZ: 19675
Bank: Dresdner Bank Wien
IBAN: AT951967500200406902
SWIFT-BIC: DRESATWX

Als Verwendungszweck geben Sie bitte Ihre SMS-Rechnungsnummer (SMS-00.....) an.

Im Mailanhang finden Sie die Rechnung im PDF-Format.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Ihr Simsen.de-Team

Kontakt:
Service Hotline Mo-Do 9-12, 12:30-17 Uhr, Fr 9-15 Uhr: Aufgrund der Umstellung unserer
FAX - Telefonanlage erst wieder ab 16.1.2006
Email - [email protected]


----------



## Wembley (24 Januar 2006)

Also dass bei der Anmeldung die Zugangsdaten nicht angekommen sein sollen, liest man gar nicht so selten. Das ist nämlich kein so unwichtiger Punkt. Das dürfte fürs erste einmal viele betroffen haben, die sich im Dezember angemeldet haben. Wie es im Jänner ausschaut, wird man sehen. Das erfährt man meistens frühestens nach der ominösen 14-Tages-Frist.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

*Re: zu spät?!*



			
				bugs schrieb:
			
		

> latantefolle schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

*Re: sms-trend.de*



			
				antispam-heinerle schrieb:
			
		

> > _URLs deaktiviert, nach den NUB müßten sie sogar gelöscht werden
> > modaction _
> 
> 
> Tschuldigung :roll:



hallo...

was ist eine url (hat das was mit einer homepage zu zun) ??? und was ein nub
und wie kann ich das deaktivieren???

danke 
sara m.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2006)

*Re: sms-trend.de*



			
				sara m. schrieb:
			
		

> was ist eine url (hat das was mit einer homepage zu zun) ??? und was ein nub
> und wie kann ich das deaktivieren???


NUB = Nutzungsbedingungen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php

hast du anerkannt mit dem Absenden deines  Postings  (steht unter dem Eingabefeld) 


> Sie erklären mit der Nutzung dieses Forums Ihr Einverständnis mit den Nutzungsbedingungen. Ihre IP-Adresse wird in der Datenbank gespeichert sobald Sie einen Artikel abschicken. Sofern Sie durch Ihren Artikel gegen die geltende Rechtslage verstoßen, kann diese IP-Adresse zur Durchsetzung rechtlicher Ansprüche an Dritte weitergegeben werden.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#14

"free" SMS  Seiten sind  grundsätzlich kommerzielle Seiten....
cp


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

Nicht zahlen!

Krieg auch schon Mahnungen usw..

War vorhin bei der Polizei. Wir geklärt, krieg morgen Bescheid wie es vonstatten geht.

Jemand hier von s*s-t**nd.de oder alle bei s***en.de?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht zahlen!
> 
> Krieg auch schon Mahnungen usw..
> 
> ...



hallöchen...
hab zwar noch  keine mahnung aber es gehen schon seit fast zwei wochen emails  hin und her...echt nervig

bin gespannt was dir die polizei dazu mitteilt...

bye
bugs


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

*Re: sms-trend.de*

danke...aber nun weiß ich immer noch nicht wie ich eine url deaktivieren soll


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2006)

> Das kann z.B. dadurch geschehen, dass http:// in dem Link zu h**p:// geändert wird.


oder w*w.abc.de  

cp


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> War vorhin bei der Polizei. Wir geklärt, krieg morgen Bescheid wie es vonstatten geht.


Meine Vermutung: _da der Verdacht einer Straftat besteht, wird der Sachverhalt erstmal aufgenommen. Nach erfolgreichen/-losen Ermittlungen wird der Vorgang zu weiteren Entscheidungen der zuständigen StA vorgelegt._


----------



## zzO (24 Januar 2006)

ok , gibt es neuigkeiten wie man aus der Sache rauskommt ?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand hier von s*s-t**nd.de oder alle bei s***en.de?



Beides.  :evil:


----------



## Wembley (25 Januar 2006)

Gab es zwischen diesen Anmeldungen einen gewissen zeitlichen Abstand oder fanden die (fast) gleichzeitig statt? Sprich: Wurdest du von Werbung a la "150 gratis Sms" animiert?

BTW: Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Rekordliste? 340 "gratis-SMS" war das höchste, das ich bisher gesehen habe.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

]

Die Anmeldung zu s*ms*.de fand am 24.12. statt und die für s*s-t**nd am 05.01. Allerdings konnte ich mich an Letzteres erstmal gar nicht mehr erinnern und habe in meinem Verlauf gesehen, dass ich wohl in dieser Woche auf dieser Seite gewesen sein muss. Das war allerdings noch bevor ich dann die erste mail mit der "Vertragsbestätigung" von s*ms*n.de erhalten habe. Ich habe dann natürlich gleich nach Eingang der mails beide "Verträge" widerrufen. Schließlich bin ich überhaupt nicht an free sms interessiert, sondern ich wollte nur an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Schließlich bin ich überhaupt nicht an free sms interessiert, sondern ich wollte nur an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.


 :gruebel: Beispiel Simsen: hier wird (unter anderem) im Layout mit dem Handygewinnspiel geworben. Dass dies natürlich nur im Zusammenhang mit dem "Hauptgeschäft" möglich ist, sollte einleuchten, oder?


----------



## dvill (25 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> :gruebel: Beispiel Simsen: hier wird (unter anderem) im Layout mit dem Handygewinnspiel geworben. Dass dies natürlich nur im Zusammenhang mit dem "Hauptgeschäft" möglich ist, sollte einleuchten, oder?


Hauptgeschäft?

Von einem Hauptgeschäft lese ich nichts. Es verbirgt sich hinterhältig im Kleinstgedruckten, aber die Motivation zum Ausfüllen des Formulars ist oft die Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel ohne Nebenwirkungen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2006)

Deshalb ja auch die "_Gänsefüßchen_"!


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Beispiel Simsen: hier wird (unter anderem) im Layout mit dem Handygewinnspiel geworben. Dass dies natürlich nur im Zusammenhang mit dem "Hauptgeschäft" möglich ist, sollte einleuchten, oder?



Warum gibt es keine Verbraucherzentrale bzw. keinen Wettbewerber, der zumindest dieses untersagen lässt?

Die Wettbewerbswidrigkeit ergibt sich aus § 4 Nr. 6 UWG.

Es gibt keinen Hinweis darauf, dass die Teilnahme an dem Gewinnspiel nicht von der Beauftragung der Dienstleistung abhängig ist und es wird auch keine alternative Teilnahme an dem Gewinnspiel angeboten.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Wettbewerber, der gegen diese Firmen angeht, existiert bereits. Kann nur dauern u ich weiss nicht, ob das unserem Problem mit den Firmen aktuell hilft. Bleibt nur zu hoffen...


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss nicht, ob das unserem Problem mit den Firmen aktuell hilft.



Nein, ich vermute es hilft nicht, da "die Abwicklung von Verträgen, zu deren Abschluß der Kunde durch wettbewerbswidrige Mittel veranlaßt werden konnte, [...] als solche grundsätzlich nicht wettbewerbswidrig [ist]" ( BGH I ZR 314/98 ).

(Wenn meine Vermutung falsch sein sollte, bitte ich um Korrektur.)

Aber trotzdem halte ich es für richtig, dass gegen die Werbung wettbewerbsrechtlich vorgegangen wird, da zumindest Verbraucher in Zukunft vor unlauteren Angeboten geschützt werden sollen.


----------



## rolf76 (25 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> Wettbewerber, der gegen diese Firmen angeht, existiert bereits. Kann nur dauern u ich weiss nicht, ob das unserem Problem mit den Firmen aktuell hilft. Bleibt nur zu hoffen...



Der Wettbewerber kann nur eine Unterlassungsverpflichtung für zukünftiges Verhalten erreichen. 

Die Unterlassungsverpflichtung erstreckt sich regelmäßig auf eine bestimmte Art der Werbung. Das Geltendmachen von angeblich bereits begründeten Forderungen ist im Regelfall nicht Gegenstand der Unterlassungsverpflichtung.


----------



## rolf76 (25 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich vermute es hilft nicht, da "die Abwicklung von Verträgen, zu deren Abschluß der Kunde durch wettbewerbswidrige Mittel veranlaßt werden konnte, [...] als solche grundsätzlich nicht wettbewerbswidrig [ist]" ( BGH I ZR 314/98 ).


"Grundsätzlich" bedeutet im juristischen Sprachgebrauch, dass es auch Ausnahmen gibt   

Zu der zitierten Entscheidung (und eben diesen Ausnahmen, Stichworte "Vertragsfalle" oder Betrug) siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135775#135775


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

nach langem hin und her, bin ich für mich entschluss gekommen, dass die mir mal an den füßen schmatzen können. werde nichts zahlen und warten bis das sogenannte "inkasso unternehmen" vor meiner türe steht. meine vertragskündigung wurde auch schon angnommen, allerdings erst ab 2007, weil ich einen tag zu späte war. 

die ****** hätten ruhig mal gnade vor recht ergehen lassen können. wasn bitte schön EIN tag?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Hallo bin leider auch drauf reingefallen wo ich mich angemeldet hab stand da nix von geld bezahlen was muss ich un tun bezahlen oder einfach abwarten?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der zitierten Entscheidung (und eben diesen Ausnahmen, Stichworte "Vertragsfalle" oder Betrug) siehe hier:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135775#135775



Danke für die Ausarbeitung


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> hätten ruhig mal gnade vor recht ergehen lassen können. wasn bitte schön EIN tag?



Deren Geschäftsmodell geht ja nur auf, wenn keine Kulanz gewärt wird.

Es handelt sich nicht um ein Unternehmen, das dich auf lange Sicht als zufriedenen Kunden gewinnen will.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Sagt man wird der J.H. von S*s-t**nd nun immer witziger oder ist der aus Saarbrücken auch schon geflohen? 

Erst ändert der Mensch seine ABGs jeden Tag einmal, so dass kein normaler Verbraucher mehr durchsteigt wem man wann was schicken soll um ihn zu erreichen u das ganze anzufechten u dann nimmt er noch nicht mal einschreiben an (das zweite von mir!!!!!!!!!!!!) weil der zufällig jetzt in den AGB nur noch den Internetkontakt zur "Kündigung" anbietet. 

Hallo??! Was bitte geht denn???? Der untermautert sich doch selbst! Pech für ihn...


----------



## qayqay (25 Januar 2006)

der müsste noch in saarbrücken sein, warum?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Weil er keine Einschreiben annimmt. Anrufen?


----------



## rolf76 (25 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wettbewerbswidrigkeit ergibt sich aus § 4 Nr. 6 UWG.
> 
> Es gibt keinen Hinweis darauf, dass die Teilnahme an dem Gewinnspiel nicht von der Beauftragung der Dienstleistung abhängig ist und es wird auch keine alternative Teilnahme an dem Gewinnspiel angeboten.


Wen es genauer interessiert:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13558

Bitte beachten: Die Frage der Wettbewerbswidrigkeit wirkt sich nicht unmittelbar auf die Wirksamkeit der einzelnen Verträge aus.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Tut mir echt leid, aber ich kann dieses Kasperletheater und Verstecken-Spiel der s****** Leute einfach nicht ernst nehmen. Ich hol mir ne Tüte Popcorn und warte den nächsten Gag ab.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Hi bin auch neu..
und bin auf www.s*mfever.t* reingefallen.

Hatte mich regestriert,musste wie aber von euch erwähnt nach unten scrollen damit ich das mit den kosten sehe,was ich jedoch nicht gemacht habe,dummer fehler.

naja hab gestern gesehn das ich am 23 ne email von dieser Firma bekommen habe

Hier mal die Rechnung.

-----------------------
														[edit]
J**** J******												Brunnenstraße 58
H*****strasse 												34537 Bad Wildungen
2**** J***
Deutschland														


Datum: 23.01.2006

R E C H N U N G
Rechnungsnummer: RE-******
Kundennummer: SMS-******
Sehr geehrter Herr J******,

wir freuen uns, Ihnen für unsere Dienstleistungen folgenden Betrag in Rechnung stellen zu dürfen:
Pos.	 Beschreibung 				Betrag (netto) 	USt. (0,0%) 		Gesamt (brutto)
1 	12 Monats Abonnement auf SMSFever.tv 	72,41 Euro 		16,00% 		84,00 Euro

Gesamt: 84,00 Euro

Bitte überweisen Sie den Gesamtbetrag von 84,00 Euro innerhalb von 10 Tagen ohne Abzüge auf unser Konto.
Als Verwendungszweck geben Sie bitte Ihre Kundennummer sowie die Rechnungsnummer an.

Kontoinhaber*****
Kontonummer: 8006140
Bankleitzahl: 52071224
Bankinstitut: Deutsche Bank AG
Verwendungszweck: Kdnr. SMS-******, Rechung RE-******

Bei Fragen oder Beanstandungen zur Rechnung kontaktieren Sie uns bitte per E-Mail an [email protected] oder
telefonisch unter 0180 522 688 067-0*.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ihr SMSFever.tv Team

----------------------

soweit wie ich des jedoch herrausfinden konnte ist dieser herr [edit] schon aus früheren "projekten" einschlägig bekannt.

Gruss
Senso

_persönliche Daten gelöscht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Zatoichi (25 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht zahlen!
> 
> Krieg auch schon Mahnungen usw..
> 
> ...



Okay, dann zahl ich eben auch nicht! Gemeinsames Leid ist geteiltes Leid :lol: ! Dann hoffen wir mal, dass das funktioniert und nicht noch mehr Kosten auf uns zukommen! 
Antworte bitte gleich, wenn du was neues von der Polizei weißt!
Danke, Zatoichi.


----------



## Zatoichi (25 Januar 2006)

Ach noch etwas! Habe eben die Mail gefunden, über die ich auf simsen.de gekommen bin! Und das ist ja der Hammer! Dort steht eindeutig, dass die Anmeldung kostenlos ist!
Lest euch das mal durch!!!

_Glückwunsch,

Du wurdest ausgewählt und erhälst 100 GRATIS SMS sowie die Chance ein Motorola RAZR V3 zu gewinnen!

Wie das geht? 

1. Klick hier: http://ww*.simsen.de/gratisgo

2. Melde Dich *kostenlos*an

3. Nach der Anmeldung kannst du sofort 100 Gratis SMS versenden und 

   nimmst automatisch an der Verlosung des Handys teil!

Also - worauf wartest Du noch?

Jetzt anmelden und 100 Gratis SMS kassieren unter:

http://ww*.simsen.de/gratisgo
_

Solche Schwei** :evil: [/b]


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

hi,

fuer alle die fake daten angeben haben und simsen noch nicht die richtige anschrift mitgeteilt haben, koennen dank einem neuen urteil vielleicht wirklich einfach durch aussitzen aus der sache kommen, denn dieses urteil sieht vor, dass die ip nur noch so lange gespeichert werden darf, wie es zu rechnungszwecken noetig ist, das ist im normalfall ein monat, und bis simsen wirklich mal zum richterlichen mahnbescheid greift, wenn sie es ueberhaupt irgendwann mal machen, koennen sie nach meiner theorie, die ip niemandem mehr zuweisen, was dann eigentlich dazu fuehrt das sie unsere echte identitaet nie zu gesicht bekommen.

wuerde mich mal interessieren wie ihr das so seht...


----------



## rolf76 (25 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dank einem neuen urteil


Siehe auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135799#135799


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Ich bin es erneut.
1.)Sie haben sicherlich schon was von dem Wiederrufsrecht gehört?
Über ein solches wurde ich nie
informiert.

IHK Magdeburg

Dort heißt es:
"Über dieses Recht muss der Verbraucher ausdrücklich belehrt sein. Es muss
nachgewiesen werden, dass der Verbraucher diese Belehrung auch erhalten hat,
wobei eine E-Mail ausreicht."
"Erhält der Verbraucher keine oder eine falsche Widerrufsbelehrung, ist der
Widerruf unbefristet möglich!
Der Anbieter muss daher sorgfältig darauf achten, nachweisen zu können, dass
die Widerrufsbelehrung vollständig dem Verbraucher zugegangen ist.
Zweckmäßiger Weise verbindet man dies mit der E-Mail-Nachricht über den
Eingang der Bestellung beim Anbieter."

Diese habe ich niee erhalten und sehe mich somit als nicht beleehrt an.

2.)
Weiterhin werfe ich ihnen vor, nicht deutlich genug auf den
Vertragsabschluss und die damit verbundene Kündigungsfrist hingewiesen zu
haben. Das zeigt sich darin, dass keine E-Mail mit dahingehenden
Erläuterungen ankam und dass die Klausel auf der Startseite von
w*w.smsfever.tv erst sichtbar wird, wenn man herunterscrollt, wozu man
jedoch keinen erkennbaren Grund hat.
Zusammenfassend ist aufgrund der genannten Punkte, ist meiner Meinung nach
das Widerrufsrecht nie erloschen, da nicht ordnungsgemäß ausreichend darauf
hingewiesen wurde, deshalb widerrufe ich hiermit endgültig diesen Vertrag.

Nun gut,ich erwarte eine anullierung des vertrages,und eine bestätigungsmail

danke

-----
die habe ich mal an die geschickt
ma auf die antwort warten


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Genau so hab ich es auch gemacht und sowohl Anwälte als auch die Verbraucherzentrale stimmen dem zu. Die müssen die Kündigung akzeptieren. Zudem finde ich es bewundernswert dass Einschreiben scheinbar nicht angenommen werden, aber im Gegenzug die Homepage 100 mal geändert wird pro Tag. Langeweile? Oder Angst??


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Der mit dem Brief war ich^^

@senso wen meinst du?

ich hoffe nur das des zieht....


----------



## News (25 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> Wettbewerber, der gegen diese Firmen angeht, existiert bereits.


Dazu würde ich gerne mehr wissen (wer?), aber nicht hier im Forum, sondern per PN oder per E-Mail.


----------



## Zatoichi (25 Januar 2006)

*Toller Einfall!*

:lol:  Da fällt mir doch ne klasse Sache ein!

Wieso schreiben wir betroffenen nicht einfach alle eine Mail, in der wir sagen, dass wir während des ausfüllens des "Vertrages" unter Drogeneinfluss standen? Dann sind wir doch eingentlich aus dem schneider?! *unzurechnungsfähig!!!*

Muhahahaha

mfg


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin es erneut.
> 1.)Sie haben sicherlich schon was von dem Wiederrufsrecht gehört?
> Über ein solches wurde ich nie
> informiert.
> ...



 hallo,

ich habe mich heute bei einer verbraucherzentrale schlau gemacht

s.....n.de  ist verpflichtet den kunden in irgend einer form (z.b. e-mail) 
über sein widerrufsrecht zu belehren,
denn die angaben bei der anmeldung sind nicht ausreichend 

ich denk mal.. diese belehrung hat keiner erhalten


ich hab nach eingang der rechnung zix e-mails an   s....n.de mit meinem widerruf geschickt aber nur dubiose antworten halten... aber keine bestätigung meines widerrufe's
die verbraucherzentrale meint, ich werde auch nie eine antwort für darauf erhalten, denn die wollen ja die kohle abzocken und eine drohung mit dem anwalt wird auch nix bringen, denn das interessiert sie nicht

es kann durchaus sein. dass ein mahnbescheid ins haus flattert, da muß man dann einspruch erheben  und dies mit der fehlenden belehrung des widerrufe´s begründen


auf meinen erneuten widerruf von gestern hab ich dann heute das erhalten 
 ------------------------------------------------------------------
wir haben in unser System eingetragen,
daß Sie nach Ablauf des bestehenden Vertrages keine weitere
Verlängerung wünschen.
------------------------------------------------------------------
da muß man abwarten was noch kommt 

ciao


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Ich habe am Montag per mail und einschreiben / rückschein denen u.a. dieses geschrieben (vollständiger Text auf S. 23 des Forums) : 

ich habe von ihnen eine Rechnung und eine Mahnung über die Nutzung von 1.200 SMS erhalten. Ich bin mit ihnen keinen Vertrag über Nutzung von SMS eingegangen. Laut dt. Recht setzt ein (Kauf)Vertrag eine beidseitige, übereinstimmende Willenserklärung voraus. An keiner Stelle habe ich diese abgegeben. Unklar ist mir ferner, wie sie an meine Adressdaten kommen. Leider ist es mir lt. Auskunft der Polizei nicht möglich, die von ihnen genannte IP-Adresse zurückzuverfolgen. Dieses darf nur durch die Staatsanwaltschaft bei Betrug beantragt werden. Ich rege daher an, dass Sie ein Strafverfahren bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft gegen mich anstrengen

*hier nun deren antwort*
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

wenn Sie der Meinung sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden,
erstatten Sie bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. In weiterer Folge wird sich die Polizei mit uns in Verbindung setzen.

Wir werden der Behörde anschließend alle bei uns angegebenen Daten 
bekannt geben. Darunter findet sich auch IP-Adresse des Täters, mit der
eruiert werden kann, von wo und vor allem wer sich mit Ihren Daten
angemeldet hat.

Bitte halten Sie uns auf dem Laufenden.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Simsen.de Team

PS: Senden Sie bitte immer den gesamten Mailverkehr mit. 

WAS NUN????


----------



## Antidialer (25 Januar 2006)

@ think_positiv

Nettes Schreiben, aber ziemlich dünn.

So wie ich das verstehe, hast du dich nie selber dort angemeldet. Damit bist du fein aus dem Schneider.

Warum sollst du Anzeige erstatten? Du bist nicht geschädigt. Es würde hier dem Betreiber obliegen, Strafanzeige zu erstatten. Da es aber laut Geichtsurteil (siehe bereits hier im Thread) nicht strafbar ist, fremde Daten einzugeben, solange bei der Anmeldung keine Prüfung der Daten stattfindet, würde hier auch eine Anzeige sehr schnell im Sande verlaufen.

Das ganze ist lediglich ein Versuch, zusätzlichen Druck auszuüben.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

danke für die Antwort.

also einfach nicht drauf reagieren, zumal ja auch die Beweislast dafür nicht bei mir liegt. sie müssten das doch beweisen, nicht ich. 

mal sehen, wie es weitergeht....


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Ich habe am 20.01. die erste Mahnung zur Zahlung des Betrages innerhalb von 7 Tagen erhalten und natürlich wieder meinen Widerspruch eingelegt. Was kommt dann wohl als Nächstes? Hat einer schon Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

"Wir werden der Behörde anschließend alle bei uns angegebenen Daten 
bekannt geben. Darunter findet sich auch IP-Adresse des Täters, mit der 
eruiert werden kann, von wo und vor allem wer sich mit Ihren Daten 
angemeldet hat. 

Bitte halten Sie uns auf dem Laufenden. "

AHA: Also zusammengefasst: DIE lassen sich die IPs geben (die sich bestimmt auch die Mühe machen werden , weil sie eh schon hinter der Firma her sind - und vor allem das nicht dürfen wegen Datenschutz), aber DU sollst sie auf dem laufenden halten. Logik?! Ist echt alles albern.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

*Noch ne Frage zu sim***.de*

Hallo @all

Bitte beim durchlesen von meinem Tread, nicht gleich die Steine zücken und auf sie mit Gebrüll.
Nun hab ich so einiges an geschriebenem durchgelesen, kann das aber zu diesem Fall nicht wirklich verwerten.

Nun mal angenommen: Ein Teenager (14) meldet sich heimlich mit falschem Namen, Adresse und Alter auf sim***.de an. Gibt aber die richtige Handynummer an (die z.B. auf die Mutter läuft aber auschließlich vom Teen benutzt wird.) 
Der aufs Handy geschickte Code wird nicht zur Bestätigung im Internet eingegeben.
Teenager denkt die Sache ist erledigt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




3 Wochen später kommt die Rechnung aufs Emailkonto über 84,- Euro mit der Bitte um Bezahlung innerhalb 10 Tagen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Mutter hat erst jetzt davon Wind bekommen.




Was macht man in so einem Fall??????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Abwarten????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anschreiben und Sachverhalt klären???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke für die Antworten im voraus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LG von Areane die hofft, dass etwas Licht ins dunkel kommt!!


----------



## Wembley (25 Januar 2006)

Einzelfallberatung darf wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht stattfinden.

Zur Problematik allgemein:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133759#133759 - unter anderem auch den unteren Teil des Postings beachten (+Link)

Ein anderer Aspekt, der von Bedeutung sein könnte:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135681#135681 - auch die Folgepostings lesen (+die Seite darauf)

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2006)

think_positiv schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rege daher an, dass Sie ein Strafverfahren bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft gegen mich anstrengen


...und dabei würde ich auch bleiben. Was geht das die an, welche Schritte Du einleitest, damit sie eine Chance haben, dann doch noch über Umwege (was eher unwahrscheinlich ist) an den tatsächlichen Nutzer des Dienstes zu gelangen. Das sollen die mal bittschön selber machen. Außerdem sollten sich die dubaianischen Wiener erstmal Gedanken darüber machen, welche StA für ihre Sache zuständig ist - die in Dubai oder die in Wien? Eine deutsche jedenfalls nicht!



			
				think_positiv schrieb:
			
		

> Fritzi & Co. schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, auf dem Laufenden halten? Laufende Korrespondenz nach Wien führen? Sachstandsmitteilungen, Aktenzeichen und den Verfahrensausgang kopieren und weiterleiten? Das hätten die wohl gern, obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass sie wirklich ernsthaft an den Informationen interessiert sind. Von Österreich aus ist kaum anzunehmen, dass eine Akteneinsichtnahme über deren Anwalt hier in Deutschland, in ein Verfahren einer Staatsanwaltschaft, beantragt (geschweige denn gewährt) wird.

____________________

Alles in allem - diese Mail ist die Kopie für Widerspruchsführer, die mit dem Projekt _Firstload.de_(vom selben Anbieter) Probleme haben/hatten und mMn keineswegs ernst zu nehmen, da sie rechtlich gegenstandslos ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2006)

Der erotische Grashüpfer???


> Das Jammerforum ist echt schlimm.


 Und nachdem Frank D* sein Dialerprogramm eingestellt hatte, wurde er selber zum Jammerer im DC


> Das ist eindeutig Betrug. Schliesslich muß der Dialeranbieter beweisen das meine Einwahlen bzw. die Einwahlen eines jeden einzelnen Webmaster auch tatsächlich storniert worden sind.[...]mainpean rulez


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> Weil er keine Einschreiben annimmt. Anrufen?



hallo AXXX und alle andere hier,

ihr könnt wohl nicht lesen! ihr sollt kein einschreiben mit rückschein
schicken! wenn dies nicht nimmt oder nicht da ist geht es zurück
und zählt vor gericht als nicht angekommen!

schickt IMMER ein *einschreiben (posteinwurf) *dieses zählt vor gericht
als angekommen! der briefträger unterschreibt das das einschreiben
angekommen ist. damit hat der empfänger es schon erhalten! egal
ob er es liest oder nicht! ihr habt etwas in der hand! die rückschin
alternative ist nicht so gut! kostet wohmöglich nur geld!

gruß


----------



## rolf76 (26 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ihr sollt kein *einschreiben mit rückschein* schicken! wenn dies nicht nimmt oder nicht da ist geht es zurück und zählt vor gericht als nicht angekommen!


Nein. 

*Annahmeverweigerung*

Es ist grundsätzlich zwischen einer berechtigten (z.B. bei Unterfrankierung oder unrichtiger Adressierung) und einer unberechtigten Annahmeverweigerung zu unterscheiden. Bei einem ausreichend frankierten und an die richtige Adresse gesendeten Einschreiben sehe ich keinen Anlass für eine berechtigte Annahmeverweigerung, so dass eine Annahmeverweigerung stets unberechtigt sein dürfte. *Die Folge einer unberechtigten Annahmeverweigerung ist, dass der Brief im Moment der Annahmeverweigerung als zugestellt gilt.* Den Vermerk "Annahme verweigert" gut aufbewahren.

*Sonstige Zugangshindernisse*

Scheitert der Zugang aus anderen Gründen als einer Annahmeverweigerung, obwohl der Absender alles für einen rechtzeitigen Zugang Erforderliche und Zumutbare getan hat, ist die Zusendung dennoch rechtzeitig, wenn der Absender den Zustellversuch unverzüglich nach Kenntnis des Nichtzugehens wiederholt.



> schickt IMMER ein *einschreiben (posteinwurf) *dieses zählt vor gericht als angekommen! der briefträger unterschreibt das das einschreiben angekommen ist. damit hat der empfänger es schon erhalten! egal ob er es liest oder nicht! ihr habt etwas in der hand! die rückschin alternative ist nicht so gut!



*Beweiswert*

bitte hier nachlesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=28180#28180



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein einzelnes Schriftstück (z.B. wg. echter Frist) sehr sehr wichtig, gibt es verschiedene Wege:
> Der *Gerichtsvollzieher *- dies ist die einzige Zustellung, die öffentlich-rechtlich neben dem Zugang auch den Inhalt des Schreibens dokumentiert. Teuer, langsam, aber eben wasserfest.
> *Botenzustellung mit Zeugenerklärung* - kann im Ortsbereich Sinn machen, wobei der Zeuge gut ausgewählt sein sollte und nicht z.B. in der minderjährigen Freundin oder dem amtsbekannten Junkie bestehen sollte. Der Zeuge kann auch den Inhalt bezeugen, wenn er ihn zur Kenntnis bekommen hatte.
> *Einschreiben/Rückschein* - belegt den Zugang eines Schriftstücks. Ist ein leeres Blatt etc. drin, wird sich der Empfänger schon melden und nachfragen, wenn nicht, bekommt er ein Beweisproblem dafür, dass etwas anderes als das Behauptete im zugangsnachgewiesen Umschlag war. Und bei Differenzen zwischen den behaupteten Schreiben lassen sich ja alle vorlegen und mal vergleichen ...
> ...



Ergänzung im Folgeposting:



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> [Der Beweiswert des] *Einwurf-Einschreiben*s ist aber auch stark richterabhängig. Bei mir hat das mal eine Behörde vor dem VG Cottbus versucht. Die Vorsitzende hat den Justitiar nicht mal ausreden lassen, und ihm klar gemacht, daß der Beleg der Post als Indiz akzeptiert wird. Den Gegenbeweis hat er erst gar nicht angetreten. Und wenn dir der Richter den Postbeleg nicht abnimmt, dann hol den Postboten in den Zeugenstand. Der wird schon bestätigen, daß er tatsächlich 'nen Brief in den betreffenden Kasten geworfen hat.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

wenn der empfänger so tut als ob er nicht da ist und der briefträger den hinweis in den briefkasten macht und der brief nie abgeholt wird, so zählt dieser als nicht angekommen! posteinwurf ist besser! der briefträger bestädigt die ankunft!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

stimmt meines wissens nicht, wird der brief nicht abgeholt dann gilt er trotzdem als zugestellt.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

>>Einwurfeinschreiben - reicht nicht unbedingt, da man keinen Zugangsnachweis (nicht mal ein Indiz) erhält. 

das stimmt nicht! bei der post ist es möglich nachzzprüfen ob der brief angekommen ist! desweiteren erhält man eine quittung wo posteinwurf vermerkt ist! damit lässt sich der brief noch monate lang im system überprüfen! würde mich erst einmal bei der post erkundigen bevor man so etwas schreib! mein freund arbeitet zufällig bei der post! *g* der briefträger unterzeichnet das der brief angekommen ist!

ein bekannter fall:

mister x war am tag xy im ausland auf dem konsulat.
hat einen stempel in seinem ausweis und wurde auch 
beim zuschnell fahren im ausland fototgrafiert. 

schön und gut... in seiner abwesenheit ist ein brief
per posteinwurf gekommen. der briefträger bestädigte
das der brief angekommen ist! als mister x zuhause
angekommen ist, wurde ein tag später bei ihm gepfändet!
er legte wiederspruch ein! er war ja im ausland und habe
einen konsulaten stempel usw. im pass und einen anzeige
wegen schnellfahrens bekommen! er konnte das einschreiben
nicht bekommen und dem wiedersprechen! das gericht hat dem
postbeamten mehr gewicht geschenkt als dem stempel und der
anzeige! er konnte die pfändung nicht mehr stoppen!

dieser fall habe ich mal bei einem bericht auf ard / zdf gesehen...
leider ist dies wirklich passiert!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

gast aus wien schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt meines wissens nicht, wird der brief nicht abgeholt dann gilt er trotzdem als zugestellt.



nein! er zählt als nicht angekommen! er geht an den absender zurück mit dem vermerk: "nicht abgeholt" oder so... du könntest ja auch nicht da gewesen sein *g* z.b im urlaub! deshalb ist er nicht angekommen... bei posteinwurf ist das wieder etwas anderes..


----------



## rolf76 (26 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der empfänger so tut als ob er nicht da ist und der briefträger den hinweis in den briefkasten macht und der brief nie abgeholt wird, so zählt dieser als nicht angekommen!


*Bei Wiederholung des Zustellversuchs ist die Zustellung rechtzeitig*, siehe oben. Und nicht vergessen: Es geht hier um die Zustellung an FIRMEN, nicht an Privatpersonen. Firmen haben den Zugang von Geschäftspost zu gewährleisten.



> posteinwurf ist besser! der briefträger bestädigt die ankunft!


Könnte man meinen... 
Wen es näher interessiert: Bauer/Diller, NJW 1998, 2795; Zusammenfassung unter http://www.patperson.de/faq/juristische_themen/c_einschreiben.html


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

naja... manchmal versucht die post eine zweite zustellung erst nicht!
was ist in diesem fall?


----------



## rolf76 (26 Januar 2006)

Ich meinte eine Wiederholung des Zustellversuchs durch den Absender, nachdem sein ursprüngliches Schreiben als nicht abgeholt zurückgekommen ist.

Sind das alles theoretische Fragen oder kam tatsächlich schon ein Einschreiben als nicht abgeholt zurück?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind das alles theoretische Fragen oder kam tatsächlich schon ein Einschreiben als nicht abgeholt zurück?



In diesem Thread gab es bisher die zwei Einschreiben von AXXX, die zurückkamen.



			
				AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> dann nimmt er noch nicht mal einschreiben an (das zweite von mir!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

ip adresse kann gespeichert werden...


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

gast__ schrieb:
			
		

> ip adresse kann gespeichert werden...



Auf welches Posting beziehst du dich?


----------



## rolf76 (26 Januar 2006)

Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn sich ein paar der "Gäste" anmelden könnten oder wenigstens unterschiedliche Pseudonyme verwenden würden.

Bei diesem sehr langen und schon deshalb recht unübersichtlichen Thread ist es sonst kaum möglich, zwischen den einzelnen Postern (gast, Gast, Gast_, ...) zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Nein, es ist bischen blöd formuliert von mir. 

Also, das erste Anschreiben hab ich nach Berlin geschickt, weil die Adresse bis dato so in den AGBs von J.H. u im Impressum standen. Es kam zurück mit dem Hinweis "Empfänger unbekannt" u ich bin der Meinung dass man Schreiben nachgeschickt bekommt, gerade bei einer Firma. Was denkt ihr?

Das zweite Einschreiben liegt zur Abholung bereit, im Netz der Post stand dass versucht wurde am 24. zuzustellen, aber niemanden angetroffen sei. Bei einer Firma ist m.E. davon auszugehen, dass jemand die Post annimmt oder zumindest einen Tag später bei der Post abholt (ich meine mich, aus Vorlesungen über das HGB zu erinnern). 

Auf einen Anruf bei der Firma in Saarbrücken sagte die Sekretärin oder wer auch immer sie ist, dass die Post natürlich in Empfang genommen wird u spätestens heute abgeholt wird bei der Filiale. 

Bis jetzt nicht, aber ist ja auch grad mal halb 12, da kann ja noch nicht jeder arbeiten wer so fleissig über nacht die AGBs ändert und so...

Ausserdem reicht es bei einer Firma laut Juristen, wenn die schuldhafte Verzögerung nicht in der Schuld des Verbrauchers liegt. Bei einer Firma ist davon auszugehen, dass sie ihre Post regelmässig abholt bzw. annimmt. Wenn sie es nicht tun, ich aber ordnungsgemäss den vertrag angefechtet habe, dann wird die Firma vor Gericht keine grossen Chancen haben ihre Glaubwürdigkeit zu verteidigen.

IP ist vor Gericht kein rechtskräftiges Beweismitteln.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

*Hausdurchsuchung bei NewAdMedia*

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73489-eilmeldung-hausdurchsuchung-bei-newadmedia.html


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Ja wie geil ist das denn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wird auch endlich Zeit das was unternommen wird. 

Hoffe die fahren in Saarbrücken auch gleich mal rum. Ist eigentlich der "Gast" noch hier im Forum der den J.H. getroffen hat????


----------



## dvill (26 Januar 2006)

Das passt auch hier.

Es kann sich lohnen, den Stand der persönlichen Daten abzufragen um zu sehen, wie die Anmeldung erfolgt war.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

*simsen.de down!?*

hallo zusammen!

habe auch "dieses" problem mit simsen.de. habe eben meine "rechnung" bekommen.
jetzt merke ich gerade, dass sich die seite bei mir nicht mehr aufrufen lässt.
zufall, oder hat das einen hintergrund?

schöne grüße,
nisse


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

bei mir geht si*en.de auch nimmer auf !


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Ist S*s*n.de nun erledigt? Die Homepage gibt es wohl nicht mehr!??!?!? Weiss schon wer neues? Tja, alle die, die bei dem Verein sind, scheinen Glück zu haben -  wurde die Homepage "beschlagnahmt"?

Hoffentlich geht das bald bei S*s-t**nd.de auch voran....


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Wenn es wirklich so ist, das es stress bei si*sen.de gibt,
müssen wir aufpassen, unsere Daten bei denen gespreichert sind,
wer weis schon was mit dem Geld was die eingenommen haben
angeschafft worden ist


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

*Polizei nimmt newadmedia-Chefs mit*

lhttp://www.netzwelt.de/news/73497-eilmeldung-polizei-nimmt-newadmediachefs-mit.htm


----------



## Antidialer (26 Januar 2006)

Simsen ist weg, weil die Seite auf dem gleichen Server lag wie Probino. Und offenbar hat die Polizei diesen Server gleich zur Beweissicherung mit eingepackt.

Was für Verknüpfungen gibt es eigentlich zwischen Probino und simsen, das beide Seiten auf dem gleichen Server liegen? Der gleiche Server, das gleiche Inkassounternehmen (das heute auch Besuch hatte), ist etwa der dubiose Österreicher nur ein Strohmann? Kommt mir immer komischer vor, mit den dubiosen Partnern aus Dubei an Bord konnte man sich keinen eigenenen Server leisten (ab 29 Euro)?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Ich denke mal, dass jetzt auch s**tr**d kalte Füße bekommen wird. Haben die nicht auch pr0n**kasso als Geldeintreiber?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 Januar 2006)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrung darüber gemacht, wie lange es braucht, bis die E-Mail mit den Zugangsdaten eintrudelt? Oder geht es noch mehr Leuten, wie mir, die gar keine Zugangsdaten erhalten haben. Bekomme ich nun trotzdem eine Rechnung?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo Rüdiger, vielleicht solltest du einfach erstmal die letzten Seiten lesen....


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rüdiger, vielleicht solltest du einfach erstmal die letzten Seiten lesen....


Und vergiss´ nicht, hier gibt es Gäste, die nicht wissen, was geht!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 Januar 2006)

*.....zu früh gefreut????*

Hat sich die C & F - Connection zu früh gefreut ???

http://31122.dynamicboard.de/t252f25-Corvers-quot-Rauschende-Ballnacht-quot.html


----------



## dvill (26 Januar 2006)

Es wird eiligst geflickschustert:





> Ich habe die AGB und Fußzeile gelesen und hiermit akzeptiert!  Es gilt Ihr gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht


Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

hm...noch immer keine antwort von smsf*ver.d*

is die seite denn auch sowas wie die von s****n.d* ?

also vom schema her?

gruss senso


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Ich bin raus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

wie das`?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

warum bist du raus?
hab samstag die rechnung vom simse*.de bekommen....
gleich geantortet und bis jetzt nix bekommen....
und da die homepage down is...naja ^^

die haben doch kein recht 7€ pro monat für einen dienst zu nehmen, den man nicht inanspruch nehmen kann.....oder?
steht zwar in den AGB's
" ..die zustellung wird nicht garantiert" oder so...aber wenn nix mehr geht?!?!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Ich hab vorhin ne Email bekommen von S*s-tr**nd.de. 

Sie sagen sie sind ein kundenorientiertes Unternehmen, so dass ich von "unserer Kulanz gebrauch machen" kann. Ist das nicht geil? Entweder die kriegen die Panik wegen der aktuellen s***en-sache, oder ich habe Glück. 

Zur Info: Ich hatte nen zweiseitigen Brief hingeschickt (Inhalt ist mehr oder weniger in meinen letzten beiträgen hier zu finden), das übliche wie alle hier - also Informationspflicht, arglistige Täuschung, Wiederruf und Anfechtung. Ich hoffe sie meinen es ernst, ich bete dafür....

DANKE an alle für eure Hilfe und ich drück euch die Daumen! Ich hoffe wir lesen bald mal wieder von einander, aber nicht mehr als Geschädigte dann!


----------



## dvill (26 Januar 2006)

Wenn die Dienstleistung technisch vom Anbieter nicht zur Verfügung gestellt wird, sollten Betroffene dieses dokumentieren und über entsprechende Maßnahmen nachdenken: Siehe Details hier.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Wieso habe ich dann noch keine Benachrichtigung von s*st**nd bekommen? Ich hatte am 20.01. die Rechnung von denen präsentiert bekommen und am selben Tag widerrufen.
@AXXX: Erfolgte deine Rechnungsstellung noch vorher?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Ich bin auch rein gefallen. Habe erst vor 5 Tagen nach der Mahnung überwiesen. Weis jemand wenn simsen.de wirklich zu ist wie man sein Geld wiederbekommt?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Nici_mi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch rein gefallen. Habe erst vor 5 Tagen nach der Mahnung überwiesen. Weis jemand wenn simsen.de wirklich zu ist wie man sein Geld wiederbekommt?


Proinkasso beauftragen? Sorry, aber wir sind hier alle immer noch etwas verwirrt. Bisher weiß immer noch keiner so recht, was nun Sache ist.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

ich finds ja echt krass dass es leute gibt die echt das geld zahlen... !!!

ich warte ja nun schon seit ner woche auf eine antwort auf meinen widerruf des vertrages, der ja nicht zu stande gekommen ist... ich hab meinen rückschein.. und der beweist ja dass die das einschreiben angenommen haben!!! wenn sich proinkasso meldet schicke ich denen das selbe nochmal.. ich seh nicht ein das geld zu zahlen! 

wenn bei denen nun die polizei schon ins hausfällt heißt das ja dass die dreck am stecken haben (naja das hätte man sich vorher auch schon denken können....)... tz ich werde nicht zahlen!!! sollen die mir drohen wie sie wollen... 

ach übrigens von wegen kein einschreiben/rückschein schicken lieber posteinwurf - also mein einschreiben haben sie angenommen.... die müssen wahrscheinlich täglich so um die 50annehmen... !!!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

@ das Opfer:

Hatte eine Rechnungsaufforderung am 15.01. oder so u dann die Mahnung 7 Tage später später, Einschreiben ist in der Zeit bzw. letztendlich (wegen Berliner Adresse) gestern eingegangen. Schreib noch mal hin!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Dann liegt es vermutlich daran, dass ich die Rechnung auch später bekommen habe. Aber ich werde gleich nochmal meinen Widerspruch bekräftigen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

dann werd ich auch ma n einschreibn morgen schicken,narf^^


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

*lol*

das freut mich echt was heute mit denen passiert ist. Geschieht denen recht.  die könnten von mir aus lebenslängig kriegen. Hoffe das sie für schudig befunden werden, und nicht mit nur leichten kratzern davon weg kommen. Hab so ein wut auf die.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Kann mir jetzt nochmal  jemand die Adresse sagen, wohin ich es schreiben soll ? 

Ich wollte nämlich den Brief nach Österreich an die Adresse schicken ! 

Gruss aMeXo


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

was ist denn mit denen passiert ??? würde mich auch interessieren habe gestern eine mail bekommen das ich das geld inerhab von s7 tagen überweissen muss . werde noch verrückt bin seid gestern am googeln und irgendwie sind es ja über 100 die das problem haben


----------



## Wembley (26 Januar 2006)

Wer wissen will, wohin man im Falle simsen.de schreibt: 

Siehe MSN-Cache

http://cc.msnscache.com/cache.aspx?q=2812299990987&lang=de-DE&mkt=de-DE&FORM=CVRE

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

s**sem.de scheint wieder online zu sein. Heißt das jetzt, dass alles wieder bei alten ist und die weiterhin ihre "Kunden" bedrängen können?


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2006)

Ja!

Ein Mitarbeiter des östrerreichisch/dubaianischen Unternehmen schrieb > HIER <:





> Hallo,
> 
> da wir Simsen von Brian C. gekauft haben lag das Projekt unglücklicherweise noch auf dem alten Server. Der Umzug wäre für nächste Woche geplant gewesen. Selbstverständlich haben wir Backups bis zu genau dem Zeitpunkt als der off ging. Jetzt spielen wir die Daten auf den neuen Server und sind abend wieder online.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

Na toll. Dann war die ganze Polizeiaktion nur ein Schlag ins Wasser, obwohl es doch ausreichend Beweismaterial für die unlauteren Geschäfte dieses Betreibers gibt.


----------



## qayqay (27 Januar 2006)

naja... simsen.de ist wieder da! aber am sonntag kommt alles auf sat.1
bei planetopia... einer hat geschrieben die staatsanwaltschaft würde schon
ermitteln...


schaut mal:

http://31122.homepagemodules.de/f32_simsende.html


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2006)

das Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll. Dann war die ganze Polizeiaktion nur ein Schlag ins Wasser....


Wieso? Die Maßnahmen richteten sich gegen die Verantwortlichen von probino.de / winow.de und nicht gegen die Betreiber von Simsen.de.



			
				qayqay schrieb:
			
		

> {Thema Simsen.de} ...einer hat geschrieben die staatsanwaltschaft würde schon ermitteln...


Ein Gerücht, das sich sicher auf die Maßnahmen der StA Wiesbaden gegen die Hochheimer Akteure richtet, nicht gegen die Betreiber von Simsen.de in Österreich/Dubai. Es gibt sicher schon die ein oder andere StA, die sich mit dem Thema simsen.de befasst - das liegt aber daran, dass es schon einige simsen-Betroffene geben soll, die eine Anzeige erstattet haben. Blos deshalb marschiert eine deutsche StA noch lange nicht im Ausland ein.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

Hm ...Hat jemand infos zur derzeitigen Sachlage bei proink***o? Können die immer noch tätig werden? Falls nicht, dann müssten die von si***n.de sich nach einem anderen unseriösen Inkassobüro umsehen.


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2006)

Quelle: http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73497-eilmel...achefs-mit.html


> *simsen.de-Macher Verimount: Distanz zu newadmedia*
> 
> netzwelt wollte von simsen.de-Macher V. F. wissen, warum man sich dort eigentlich einen Server mit den Jungs von newadmedia teile. Die Antwort aus Wien kam prompt: "Wir haben vor einem Monat das Projekt simsen.de von newadmedia gekauft, bis dato lag das Projekt noch auf deren Servern, da wir noch nicht die Resourcen frei hatten, um einen ordnungsgemäßen Umzug in die Wege zu leiten. Verimount distanziert sich von jedlicher aktiven Zusammenarbeit mit probino.de/newadmedia."


----------



## Antidialer (27 Januar 2006)

das Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ...Hat jemand infos zur derzeitigen Sachlage bei proink***o? Können die immer noch tätig werden? Falls nicht, dann müssten die von si***n.de sich nach einem anderen unseriösen Inkassobüro umsehen.



Wobei es die wie Sand am Meer gibt. Ein Inkassobüro zu finden, das auch dubiose bestrittene Forderungen versucht einzutreiben, ist kein Problem. Profiwin zb fährt ein ähnliches Geschäftsmodel wie Probino. Genau so wie dort gibt es auf Wiedersprüche keine Reaktion und kurze Zeit später meldet sich Intrum Justitia, über deren seriöses Auftreten hier ja alle informiert sein sollten. 

Darüber hinaus bedeutet eine Hausdurchsuchung nicht, das das Inkassobüro gleich dichtmacht. Dieser Punkt ist erst erreicht, wenn denen die Inkassozulassung entzogen wird. Das kann allerdings durchaus bald geschehen, ganz abhängig davon, was die Hausdurchsuchung an Beweismitteln ergeben hat. 

Selbstverständlich ist es sehr vorteilhaft, das die Polizei den Webserver beschlagnahmt hat und genau auf dem selben Server der neue Stern am Abzockhimmel lief. Sollten sich bei der Auswertung des Servers Verdachtsmomente auch gegen einen Österreicher ergeben, so könnte die gestrige Aktion nicht die letzte gewesen sein.


----------



## tuxedo (27 Januar 2006)

> *simsen.de-Macher Verimount: Distanz zu newadmedia*
> 
> netzwelt wollte von simsen.de-Macher V. F. wissen, warum man sich dort eigentlich einen Server mit den Jungs von newadmedia teile. Die Antwort aus Wien kam prompt: "Wir haben vor einem Monat das Projekt simsen.de von newadmedia gekauft, bis dato lag das Projekt noch auf deren Servern, da wir noch nicht die Resourcen frei hatten, um einen ordnungsgemäßen Umzug in die Wege zu leiten. Verimount distanziert sich von jedlicher aktiven Zusammenarbeit mit probino.de/newadmedia."



Sie mögen sich distanzieren so viel sie wollen, allein die Tatsache, dass sie Produkte und/oder Dienstleistungen einer mehr als unseriösen Firma gekauft und/oder genutzt haben, lässt Rückschlüsse auf deren eigenes Geschäftsgebahren, auf Kundenfreundlichkeit und auf deren Seriösität zu.

Fatal für s***en.de ist hoffentlich, dass die Verbindung zu newadmedia jetzt Bekanntheitsgrad erlangt, und dass es noch mehr die Aufmerksamkeit erregt von Ermittlungsbehörden und Betroffenen.

Matthias


----------



## qayqay (27 Januar 2006)

da gebe ich dir recht!


----------



## salisa (27 Januar 2006)

Hi, ich gehöre auch dazu     habe eine Rechnenung von simsen erhalten und widerrufen, als Reaktion kam nach 9! Tagen schon eine Mahnung (Zahlungsziel waren 10 Tage) und nun...


----------



## Zatoichi (27 Januar 2006)

Hallo.

Falls es jemand mitverfolgt hat, bin ich ja auch betroffen!
Ich habe alle rechtlichen Tips die ich hier aufschnappen konnte in einer Mail zusammengefasst und denen vor 4 Tagen geschickt.

Die haben aber bis jetzt nicht geantwortet. Aber ich denke, dass wir eigentlich schon fast auf der sicheren Seite sind! 

Einfach geduld haben und ja nicht zahlen! Das Geld seht ihr ansonsten nie wieder! Wir dürfen uns bloß nicht einschüchtern lassen, erst recht nicht von dem dubiosen Inkassounternehmen!

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden, falls die sich wieder melden sollten!

Bis denn, Zatoichi.


----------



## salisa (27 Januar 2006)

macht es vielleicht Sinn, wenn wir alle die gleiche Mail an simsen schicken?


----------



## nisse (27 Januar 2006)

kann es sein, dass simsen.de seine AGBs geändert hat? und wenn auch nur in kleinen details? *kann das irgenjemand nachweisen?*
denn nach den aktuellen AGBs, wäre dies nicht ganz in Ordnung, oder? bin kein jurist, aber finde grad spaß am recherchieren ^^

"§ 13 Anwendbares Recht / Schlussbestimmungen

(1) [...]

(2) Der Dienstleister ist zu einer Änderung der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zu jeder Zeit berechtigt. *Der Dienstleister wird Änderungen mit einer angemessenen Frist ankündigen. Der Kunde hat das Recht, der Änderung zu widersprechen.* Widerspricht er den geänderten Bedingungen nicht innerhalb eines Monats nach Bekanntgabe, so werden diese Vertragsbestandteil. Im Falle des Widerspruchs ist der Dienstleister berechtigt, den Vertrag zu dem Zeitpunkt zu kündigen, in dem die geänderten oder ergänzenden Geschäftsbedingungen in Kraft treten sollen.

(3) [...]"

gruß, nisse


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

LOOOL
Zur allgemeinen Erheiterung hier meine mail an s**sen.de und die darauf erhaltene Antwort:

Guten Tag, 
bitte richten Sie Ihren Kumpels in Dubai oder sonstwo, wohin sie sich vor dem Zugriff der europäischen Staatsanwaltschaft verkrochen haben, Folgendes aus: 
Sie alle wissen ebenso gut wie ich, dass es sich bei Ihren Geschäften um einen ebenso plumpen wie dreisten Betrugsversuch handelt. Solange jeder X-Beliebige einfach aus dem Telefonbuch die Adresse eines Bekannten in eine Registrierung eingeben kann, kommt noch kein Vertrag zustande, der vor Gericht Bestand hätte. Erst dann, wenn der andere "Vertrags"partner durch Ihre Bestätigungsmail auf seine angebliche Registrierung hingewiesen wurde, beginnt die vorgegebene Widerspruchsfrist, die Sie ja "leider" wegen technischer Umstellungen wochenlang verschleppen mussten. 
Mit anderen Worten. Ich habe sogleich nach Erhalt Ihrer "Rechnung" einen Widerspruch eingelegt, und damit ist für mich der Fall erledigt. 
Ihre Rechnung mitsamt den sms und Ihre vorgefertigten Mailantworten  können Sie sich dahin stecken, wo die Sonne nicht hinscheint. 

Mit extrem freundlichen Grüßen 

*****

.....................................................................................


Sehr geehrter Kunde, 

Leider geht aus Ihrer Mail Ihre Frage nicht hervor. 
Wie können wir Ihnen helfen??


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

=) lol ... die antwort is ja wohl toll... da mussten sie diese mail wirklich lesen und wussten nicht welche vorgeschriebene mail sie zurücksenden sollen...


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

nisse schrieb:
			
		

> kann es sein, dass simsen.de seine AGBs geändert hat? und wenn auch nur in kleinen details? *kann das irgenjemand nachweisen?*
> denn nach den aktuellen AGBs, wäre dies nicht ganz in Ordnung, oder? bin kein jurist, aber finde grad spaß am recherchieren ^^
> 
> "§ 13 Anwendbares Recht / Schlussbestimmungen
> ...




habe gerade die agbs mit denen von meine screenshots vom 22. januar verglichen und mir ist nur ein unterschied aufgefallen, naemlich das die email fuer den widerruf von [email protected]**en.de in [email protected]**en.de geaendert wurde. wohl nichts weshalb man einen widerrufe rechtfertigen koennte, aber das problem mit dem widerruf haben wir rein rechtlich ja eigentlich ohnehin nicht, da keine belehrung des widerrufsrechts stattgefunden hat, und man somit eigentlich ohne frist widerrufen kann.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

*sim*

möchte was fragen.ist aktivierungsmail im e-mail,im dem die zugangsdaten sind?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

> Gast1:
> möchte was fragen.ist aktivierungsmail im e-mail,im dem die zugangsdaten sind?



theoretisch schon. eignetlich müssten in der aktivierungsmail deine benutzerdaten - also benutzername und passwort - drinstehen. meist ist dann dort auch noch ein aktivierungslink enthalten auf den mal klickt um den account zu aktivieren... 
die mail dient eigentlich dazu, dass man kene falschen e-mailadressen eingibt.... 


bei simsen.de kriegt aber nicht jeder diese mail!


----------



## Zatoichi (27 Januar 2006)

Hallo.

Also die AGB's habe ich vor rund 7 Tagen gespeichert. Wer für diesen Stand verwendung hat, soll sich melden und bekommt sie zugeschickt!

Wer nicht weiß, wie die bestätigungsmail aussieht, das hier ist meine:

_Sehr geehrter Herr L*****,

vielen Dank fur Ihr Vertrauen in Sims*n.de

Anbei erhalten Sie Ihre persönlichen Zugangsdaten für den Mitgliederbereich von Sims*n.de.

*************************************************************

Zugangsdaten:

E-Mail: P*****L******@gmx.de
Passwort: 2546******

*************************************************************

Einloggen können sie sich direkt unter

http://w**.Sims*n.de/?content=login

Bitte heben sie diese E-Mail gut auf und drucken sich diese gegebenenfalls aus.

Sie können sich ab sofort in den Mitgliederbereich einloggen und direkt SMS versenden.

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß dabei.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Simsen.de-Team

*************************************************************

Supportanfragen senden Sie bitte an [email protected]*n.de

*************************************************************_

Also wieder kein WOrt davon, dass die ganze Sache was kosten würde. Somit kommt auch keiner auf die Idee zu kündigen. Auf die Idee kommt man erst, wenn die Rechnung im Postfach liegt und dann ist ja die scheinbare "Frist" von 2 Wochen schon abgelaufen!

Ciao.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

Nochmal eine Frage wegen nur per Einschreiben die Kündigung an s***en.de schicken oder doch lieber mit Rückschein ! 

Wenn ich einen Rückschein haben will, muss ich aber doch quasi meine Adresse angeben, ist ja logisch, bekommt der Briefempfänger dann nicht auch meine Adresse mit ? 

Weil genau das, will ich ja nicht, sondern anonym bleiben, soweit es geht!

Gruss amexo


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2006)

amexo schrieb:
			
		

> ...anonym bleiben, soweit es geht!


Sehe ich das richtig, dass Du Dich mit falschen Daten angemeldet hast und jetzt nicht in der Lage bist, das Problem zu bewältigen?

Bisschen "merkbefreit" ist das schon, hier im Forum jedenfalls sollte Dir niemand Hilfe anbieten. Das ist nämlich ein seriöses Forum, in dem Leuten Hilfe bereitgestellt wird, die wirklich auf was reingefallen sind, was sie eigentlich nicht wollten.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 Januar 2006)

Franzi.Klein schrieb:
			
		

> bei simsen.de kriegt aber nicht jeder diese mail!


Woran wird denn das nun wieder liegen? Ich hatte mich gestern früh mit einer "echten" E-Mailadresse angemeldet und warte heute noch auf die Zugangsdaten, siehe  hier.

Nach den Irretationen von gestern werde ich das wohl nochmal machen. Immerhin möchte ich den Dienst tatsächlich nutzen oder zumindest mag ich probieren, wie der Dienst funktioniert. Die Kosten werden selbstverständlich beglichen aber nur wenn´s tatsächlich funzt!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 Januar 2006)

Chronologie einer Anmeldung und eines Widerrufs:

http://31122.dynamicboard.de/t353f32-Simsen-Fakt-1.html


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> amexo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh mann :> 
Ich habe mich einfach nur mit falschem Namen angemeldet, weil ich nicht wollte, dass ich Post oder sonst was geschickt bekomme und ich habe auch eine extra Emailaddy für solche Angelegenheiten, dass meine richtige nicht gespamt wird. Ich verstehe jetzt garnicht, was das soll ? Ich habe mich bei sim***.de angemeldet, aber ich wollte das sicherlich auch nicht und jetzt verwehrt mir hier jemand die Hilfe ?! Hm ... verstehe ich wirklich nicht ... 

Gruss amexo


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

Ja und außerdem, ist es doch wohl klar, dass ich meine Adresse nicht unbedingt an das sim***.de Team freigeben will, sonst können die ja noch leichter das Geld eintreiben !! 

Gruss amexo


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

sim*en.de ist wieder online !


----------



## salisa (27 Januar 2006)

ich komme nicht auf die Seite von sim*en.de


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Januar 2006)

ein paar Probleme habe sie wohl...


> Warning: session_start(): open(/var/www/simsen.de/tempdata/phpweb/sess_e8a88cf682fa833cdb2e3fe95365ce80, O_RDWR) failed: Permission denied (13) in /var/www/simsen.de/index.php on line 4
> 
> Warning: session_start(): Cannot send session cache limiter - headers already sent (output started at /var/www/simsen.de/index.php:4) in /var/www/simsen.de/index.php on line 4


oben auf der Seite 


> Warning: Unknown(): open(/var/www/simsen.de/tempdata/phpweb/sess_e8a88cf682fa833cdb2e3fe95365ce80, O_RDWR) failed: Permission denied (13) in Unknown on line 0
> 
> Warning: Unknown(): Failed to write session data (files). Please verify that the current setting of session.save_path is correct (/var/www/simsen.de/tempdata/phpweb) in Unknown on line 0


ganz unten auf der Seite


----------



## dvill (27 Januar 2006)

Hier ist eine aktuelle Anmeldemaske.


> Wichtig:
> Sie müssen eine gültige Anschrift + E-Mail Adresse + Handynummer angeben, um Ihre Anmeldung erfolgreich abschließen zu können.


Das Geburtsdatum ist offensichtlich unwichtig.

So lädt man Kinder und Jugendliche zum Mitmachen ein. Man wird sie nachher nicht kriminalisieren können, um die Eltern in Haftung zu bringen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (27 Januar 2006)

Nach der Anmeldung bei Simsen.de erhält der Nutzer folgendes Fenster, wenn er das Portal über die Zugansdaten und die URL http://w*w.Simsen.de/?content=login betritt:


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (27 Januar 2006)

Daraufhin muss er "eine" Handnummer freischalten und bekommt dorthin (angeblich) einen CODE gesandt:


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (27 Januar 2006)

Blos blöd, wenn der Nutzer daraufhin per SMS nicht frei geschaltet wird und deshalb immer wieder um sein Passwort (dass er ja eh schon kennt) betteln muss:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 Januar 2006)

Werte simsener,

tut mir leid, Euch vorschnell als inaktiv erklärt zu haben. Zwischenzeitlich hat mir mein russischer E-Mail-Provider nun doch die Zugangsdaten übermittelt.

Allerdings teile ich das Szenario von dem Anonymus Connectus. Ich will den Dienst nutzen, warum dauert das so lange, bis er verfügbar ist?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2006)

Und so sieht die Anmeldemail heute aus:





> Sehr geehrter Herr *******-******,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Vertrauen in Simsen.de
> 
> ...


Die über den Link erreichbare Widerrufsbelehrung ist heute diese:





> *2. Informationen zum Widerrufsrecht und Belehrung:*
> 
> *2.1 Widerrufsrecht*
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2006)

Was heißt dann





> sofern er Verbraucher im Sinne des § 13 BGB ist


????? Sind die AGB nur in Deutschland gültig oder auch in den anderen betroffenen Gebieten (A / CH). Gibt es dort etwa auch ein BGB?


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (28 Januar 2006)

Hat eigenlich schonmal jemand den Fereischalt-CODE als SMS auf sein Handy erhalten, bei Simsen.de eingegeben und erfolgreich SMS irgendwohin versendet?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

*mitmachen???*

hallo!

ich bin auch drauf reingefallen! vor allem gleich bei zwei seiten: bei w*w.simsen.de, wie fast alle, und bei w*w.smscase.de! bei simsen.de habe ich kurz vor mitternacht noch ne email mit meiner rücktrittserklärung abgeschickt. ich hoffe, die zählt noch, weiß nämlich nicht mehr, wann ich mich dort angemeldet habe! habe heute die rechnung per email von w*w.smscase.de bekommen und war am boden zerstört! spare seit wochen aufn neuen tft-monitor und jetzt wollen die wegen so nem scheiß mein hartgespartes geld! hab mir natürlich übelst vorwürfe gemacht! aber seitdem ich gesehen habe, dass ich nicht allein bin und dass es möglichkeiten gibt, um sich zur wehr zu setzen, bin ich doch sehr beruhigt! was mich jetzt an einem forumbeitrag auf einer seite irritiert hat, war, dass dort jemand dazu aufgerufen hat, sich mit fakeaccounts anzumelden und die [edit] selbst abzuzocken, indem man sms ohne ende verschickt! aber um das machen zu können, müsste man sich doch für jeden fakeaccount wieder anmelden und dazu muss man doch email und handynummer angeben, wegen der anmeldebestätigung oder nicht? wie sollte man die [edit]  sonst abzocken? daher halte ich dieses vorgehen für gefährlich, weil man doch dann jedesmal nen neuen "vertrag" eingeht! naja, fand das nicht so logisch mit dem "[edit] -abzocken"! an sich ne gute idee, aber ob das nicht nur noch mehr probleme macht?? ich würde es nicht machen! alle, die betroffen sind, sollten sich an alle möglichen adressen wenden!! ich habe zum beispiel dem verbraucherschutz geschrieben, ebenso bizz von prosieben und der regulierungsbehörde! schreibt fleißig an alle möglichen stellen, die sich mit öffentlichen beschwerden befassen, egal welcher sparte sie angehören, ob zeitung, tv, radio oder so!! umso mehr davon wissen, umso eher hört die scheiße wieder auf! so, das wars! werde jetzt radio fritz schreiben, vielleicht senden die das dann!

_aus rechlichen Gründen editiert 
das erwähnte Posting wurde gelöscht
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

(wegen Berliner Adresse)  wo habt ihr denn eure einschreiben hingeschickt? nach berlin oder nach göttingen? weil bei w*w.smscase.de gibt es zwei rechnungsadressen: eine in berlin(webseite) und eine in Göttingen(rechnung)!


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

Hmm ... Auf affi**ates.de ist die Diskussion um s**sen.de merkwürdig still geworden. Ob da die Mods löschenderweise eingegriffen haben?


----------



## Wembley (28 Januar 2006)

ad. simsen.de

Der Link zur Widerrufsbelehrung ist natürlich wieder ganz unten im Mail versteckt. 
Nur wer will schon was widerrufen, wenn er nur kostenlose SMS verschicken will? Der Durchschnittsuser wird das halt als überflüssiges juristisches Blabla ansehen und dem keine Bedeutung beimessen. Wenn er diesen Link überhaupt bemerkt.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ????? Sind die AGB nur in Deutschland gültig oder auch in den anderen betroffenen Gebieten (A / CH). Gibt es dort etwa auch ein BGB?


Denen müsste man in süffisanter Art und Weise zurückschreiben, dass deutsche Gesetze nur von 1938 bis 1945 in Österreich zur Anwendung kamen und in der Schweiz überhaupt nie.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

*Seine Daten schützen*

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nur darauf hinweisen, dass man generell im Internet seine Daten schützen sollte - sofern es zulässig ist.

Wie kann ich meine IP schützen?
Einfach durch Dienste wie den "Anonymizer" oder "www.silent.com" - die bieten eingeschränkt zum Teil auch gratis (kein 24 Monatsvertrag *gg*) Zugriff an.
Wenn ich so einen Dienst nutze, kann man meine IP im Normalfall nicht eruieren - basta!

Wie kann ich zwar kurzzeitig Mails empfangen - habe also eine gültige Adresse, die mir aber persönlich nicht zuzuordnen ist?

Dazu gibt es Dienste wie "www.nervmich.net" oder "www.spamoff.de" etc. Auch hier gibt es kostenlos die Möglichkeit, für einen gewissen Zeitraum über eine völlig anonyme Mailadresse Nachrichten zu empfangen!

Selbstverständlich soll das in keinster Weise dazu dienen, sich illegal kostenpflichtige Inhalte zu Nutze zu machen - das wäre erstens strafbar und zweitens absolut gegen den Sinn solcher Dienste!

Ich hoffe, damit ein wenig zur Aufklärung in Punkto Sicherheit im Internet für den einen oder Anderen beigetragen zu haben!

Schönen Tag noch Holger


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

*Herausfinden der IP*

Noch etwas ist mir eingefallen, weil manche Leute nicht wissen, wie sie ihre eigene (WAN) IP herausfinden:

Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist der Besuch einer Webseite (einfach googeln mit "IP herausfinden") oder diese: 
http://ipcheck.rehbein.net/

Dann könnt ihr überprüfen, wie eure momentan zugewiesene IP lautet und ob ein Anonymizer-Dienst auch funzt!

Holger


----------



## rolf76 (28 Januar 2006)

*UPDATE: Rechtliche Maßnahmen*

*Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für Internet-SMS-Angebote:*

Wer davon ausging, sich zu einem rein kostenlosen Angebot oder einem reinem Gewinnspiel anzumelden, könnte die Angelegenheit "aussitzen" (siehe dazu >HIER<) oder folgende rechtliche Maßnahmen ergreifen: 

Beweise sichern: Alle Korrespondenz sichern, wenn möglich die Gestaltung der Anmeldeseiten zum Zeitpunkt der Eingabe der Daten sichern (Screenshots). Erinnerung schriftlich fixieren.

Folgende Erklärungen in einem Schreiben als Einschreiben/Rückschein oder als Telefax (zum Beweiswert näher >HIER<  ) an den Anbieter senden: 

Bestreiten des Abschlusses eines kostenpflichtigen Vertrages (Beweislast trägt der Anbieter, vgl. >HIER<) _UND_ 
hilfsweise Erklärung des Widerrufs
hilfsweise Erklärung der Anfechtung wegen Irrtums (vgl. >HIER<) _UND_
hilfs-hilfsweise ordentliche Kündigung zum nächstmöglichen Termin.
Bei Minderjährigen zudem Verweigerung der Genehmigung des Vertragsschlusses durch den/die Sorgeberechtigten

Danach besteht zunächst kein weiterer Handlungsbedarf. Inkassodruck und Schadensersatzforderungen dürften folgen.

Weiterer Handlungsbedarf: Ggf. gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid widersprechen (näher >HIER< ). 
Ob diese Maßnahmen im konkreten Einzelfall wirksam sind, sollte in Zweifelsfällen durch Einholung von Rechtsrat geklärt werden. Hierzu bieten die Verbraucherzentralen in ihren örtlichen Filialen Beratungsangebote zu relativ kleinen Pauschalen an, man kann auch bei einem Anwalt anfragen, was eine Beratung kosten wird. 

*Tipps der Verbraucherzentralen:
*Verbraucherzentrale Berlin
Verbraucherzentrale NRW
Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen

*Weitere Infos:*
Verbraucherrechtliches
Teltarif
Zu den angeblichen Schadensersatzansprüchen gegen Minderjährige siehe >HIER< (einschließlich der Folgepostings)
Große, unkommentierte Linksammlung >HIER<


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

das Angebot für die 100 frei sms ist ja echt gut...

Ich würde nur gerne wissen, ob mein Widerrufsrecht auch noch gilt, wenn ich schon eine sms von ihnen aus verschickt habe - weil ja dort steht innerhalb der 14 tage ist es möglich zu widerrufen !?!

Ich habe da nämlich schon schlecht Erfahrungen mit gemacht und wollte das erstmal wissen... !?



Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

*****





--  Sehr geehrter Kunde,  Sie können flexibel per E-Mail, per Fax oder per Brief kündigen und dies  innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach Ihrer Anmeldung. Wenn Sie innerhalb  der 14 Tage nicht kündigen, werden Sie automatisch verlängert. Weitere Informationen finden Sie auf unserer Homepage ht*p://www.si**n.de.  Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.  Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ihr Simsen.de Team


Vielleicht hilft das auch dem ein oder anderen weiter 

Gruss amexo


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

Scheisse, ich habe die Homepage von si***.de nicht wegeditiert - könnte das bitte ein Admin machen !!!

Danke 

Gruss amexo


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

> Ich würde nur gerne wissen, ob mein Widerrufsrecht auch noch gilt, wenn ich schon eine sms von ihnen aus verschickt habe


Aus Sicht des Anbieters offenbar nicht, die Tücke steckt in den AGB


> (2) Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat.


Ob das im Streitfall rechtlich haltbar ist, ist eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

also die der Mahnung gegebene Zahlungsfrist von 7Tagen ist gestern ausgelaufen - sonst sind die doch immer so übereifrig und senden immer noch vor dem aulaufen einer Frist die Sachen... naja ich hab noch nix weiter von denen gehört... misteriös


----------



## Wembley (28 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich würde nur gerne wissen, ob mein Widerrufsrecht auch noch gilt, wenn ich schon eine sms von ihnen aus verschickt habe
> 
> 
> Aus Sicht des Anbieters offenbar nicht, die Tücke steckt in den AGB
> ...



Allerdings auf der Startseite steht:



			
				Simsen-Startseite ganz unten schrieb:
			
		

> Sie können die Anmeldung innerhalb von zwei Wochen widerrufen, die gratis SMS dürfen Sie *in jedem Fall* behalten.



Was wann für welchen Fall gilt und wann wer welche AGB oder Texte ernstnimmt, kann keiner zu 100 Prozent sagen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> ...auf der Startseite steht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..wenn eine SMS über das Internetportal versendet wurde dürfte die Leistungserbringung bereits begonnen haben. Nach nachvollziehbarer Ansicht der Betreiber ist damit die 14tägige Widerspruchsfrist beendet.

So wie ich die Angelegenheit derzeit beurteile, bekommen nur Nutzer, die ihre E-Mailadresse angegeben und das Postfach regelmäßig besuchen die Rechnung. Die E-Mail-Adresse musste jedoch echt sein, da man darüber die Zugangsdaten erhielt. Die Freischaltung sollte dann über einen, an eine anzugebende Handynummer gesendeten, CODE erfolgen - _Handypay lässt grüßen!_

Sollte jemand falsche Adressdaten hinterlegt haben, läuft das Inkasso vorerst ins Leere. Doch auch hier steckt die Tücke im Detail - die angegebene Handynummer dürfte bei den meisten Nutzern deren dauerhaft eingerichtete sein. Sportliche Inkassounternehmen finden oft den registrierten Nummerninhaber und sei es darum, dass Eltern sich beim Kauf einer Prepaidkarte für ihre Kids registriert haben - diese Registrierungen sind üblich! Damit geraten nicht selten unbeteiligte ins Rechnungsvisier der Forderungsverfolger.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

*HILFE*



			
				qayqay schrieb:
			
		

> da gebe ich dir recht!


Also Leutz,

Könnt ihr mir helfen ich bin erst 15 und bin voll drauf reingefallen was soll ich mit 15 gegen die amchen hab überhaput kein plan davon von wegen Wiederrufsrecht und soweiter also könnter ihr mir antworten auf meine E-mail adresse wäre echt net habe voll angst muss ich jetzt echt diese 84€ zahlen ?? Also meine E-mail Adresse ist _[Mailadresse entfernt. Bitte die NUB beachten. (bh)]_ bitte helft mir 

Thx jetzt schon mal für Antworten und hilfeleistungen!!


----------



## News (28 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nach nachvollziehbarer Ansicht der Betreiber ist damit die 14tägige Widerspruchsfrist beendet.


Nachvollziehbar - bei deutlichen Widersprüchen auf ein und derselben Seite? Ich würde eher sagen, dass die Absicht dahinter (m.E. Irreführung) nachvollziehbar, soll heißen: erkennbar, ist.


----------



## rolf76 (28 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nach nachvollziehbarer Ansicht der Betreiber ist damit die 14tägige Widerspruchsfrist beendet.


Dazu gibt es aber auch andere Auffassungen, z.B. >HIER<



			
				simsen schrieb:
			
		

> Sie können die Anmeldung innerhalb von zwei Wochen widerrufen, die gratis SMS dürfen Sie in jedem Fall behalten.


Jedenfalls durch die Inanspruchnahme nur der Gratis-SMS kann das Widerrufsrecht nach den ausdrücklichen Angaben des Anbieters also nicht erlöschen.

___________________________________________________________________________________
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2006)

Tschuldigung, das war etwas missverständlich von mir ausgedrückt. Mit _nachvollziehbar_ meinte ich, dass dies ein Standpunkt sein könnte, den man zumindest mal als Argument gelten lassen kann, was jedoch nicht bedeutet, dass es rechtskonform ist. Die tatsächlich rechtliche Bedeutung hat rolf76 auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

also das kleingedruckte bei sim*en.de wird auch immer länger....


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

Hallo, ich hab mir hier nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen, weil ich gerade im Streß bin. So, mich hat man auf w*w.sms-trend.de reingelegt, am 1.1.06 stand da ja noch nichts von nem vertrag auf der anmeldeseite, oder? aufjedenfall nicht so viel wie jetzt... Klar in den AGB's stand immer was davon... Aber die lese ich selten.... Ich bin minderjähriger, was soll ich nun machen???


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

*mein text zur anfechtung!!!*

>>>>>>
Betreff: Vertragsanfechtung

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Hiermit fechte ich den zwischen uns geschlossenen Vertrag an. Ich begründe dies mit meiner Absicht, damals lediglich ein kostenloses Angebot nutzen zu wollen. Es war nie meine Absicht eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen zu wollen. Da es sich auf ihrer Internetseite um irreführende Werbung im Sinne des § 5 UWG handelt, fechte ich diesen Vertrag nach § 119 Abs. 1 BGB wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der Erklärung an, die mit dem Absenden der Kundendaten abgegeben wird. Ebenso scheint der Tatbestand der arglistigen Täuschung im Sinne des § 123 BGB gegeben. Objektiv wird mit der Anmeldung zwar eine Vertragserklärung für das kostenpflichtige Angebot abgegeben, tatsächlich wollte ich die Dienstleistung lediglich kostenlos nutzen. Aufgrund dieses Irrtums fechte ich diesen Vertrag an. Eventuellen Schadenersatzansprüchen nach § 122 BGB werde ich nicht nachkommen. Der dann durch mich zu ersetzende Schaden, der ihnen dadurch entstehen würde, dass sie auf die Wirksamkeit der angefochtenen Erklärung vertraut haben, muss schutzwürdig sein. An dieser Schutzwürdigkeit fehlt es aber hier, da der Irrtum durch sie veranlasst wurde (Staudinger/ Schmidt, BGB, §242 RdNr. 396). Sie nehmen bewusst in Kauf, dass mögliche Kunden die möglichen Kosten übersehen. Hierfür spricht auch die Tatsache, dass die Zahlungsaufforderung erst nach der vermeintlichen Widerspruchsfrist verschickt wurde und vorher ein entsprechender Hinweis per E- Mail nicht erfolgte. 



Mit freundlichem Gruß
<<<<<<<<<<

vielleicht hilft es jemandenm! habe ich gerade geschrieben! werde das am montag per einschreiben mit rückschein verschicken, nur so hat man den beweis, dass das auch angekommen ist!


----------



## rolf76 (28 Januar 2006)

Bestreiten des Vertragsschlusses, Widerruf und Anfechtung schließen sich nicht aus, sondern können durchaus nebeneinander erklärt werden, vgl. hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=136292#136292


----------



## egozocker (29 Januar 2006)

*icq-nummer vom chef!!!*

auf af*iliat*.d* gabs die icq-nummer vom cheffe, hier ist sie: ....


wir können ja alle mal hallo sagen!

aber nur, wenn das nicht rechtswidrig ist! also, nichts falsch machen! :lol:

_ICQ gelöscht _


----------



## dvill (29 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Sportliche Inkassounternehmen finden oft den registrierten Nummerninhaber und sei es darum, dass Eltern sich beim Kauf einer Prepaidkarte für ihre Kids registriert haben - diese Registrierungen sind üblich! Damit geraten nicht selten unbeteiligte ins Rechnungsvisier der Forderungsverfolger.


Dieser Punkt verdient besondere Beachtung.

Die persönlichen Daten von Handybesitzern unterliegen dem Datenschutz. Mobilfunkbetreiber haben diese nicht weiterzugeben.

Beim Handyabonepp lag der Fall anders. Da waren im Rahmen des Kurzzahlungsmittels Handy-Abo zwielichtige Gestalten kurzzeitig Partner der Mobilfunkbetreiber und hatten dadurch Durchgriff auf die Kundendaten.

Beim jetzigen SMS-Nepp liegt kein Grund vor, dass Mobilfunkanbieter persönliche Daten ihrer Kunden weitergeben, wenn diese nicht selbst der Veröffentlichung in Telefonbüchern zustimmen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2006)

Der Forderungsverfolger muss nicht beim Telefonunternehmen anfragen. Mit "_sportlich_" war gemeint, dass die in der Lage sind, Quellen anzuzapfen, die nicht dem Datenschutz unterliegen.
Hier habe ich mal so einen Registrierungsantrag eingescannt. Otto Normalo streicht darin i. d. R. eben nichts aus (siehe das rote X) und schon landet der Registrierte in diversen, öffentlich zugänglichen Verzeichnissen.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2006)

Im Nachhinein ist mir natürlich klar geworden, dass die Aussicht auf ein zu gewinnendes Handy die User dazu veranlassen sollte, ihre korrekte Adresse anzugeben.  (So wie ich auch !) Naja..aus Fehlern lernt man.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hier habe ich mal so einen Registrierungsantrag eingescannt.



_Ich will auf keinen Fall etwas verpassen. Damit ich immer weiß, was O2 LOOP *Tolles und Neues* zu bieten hat,_ ...

Das klingt ja fast so, als hätte ein Magazin den Text als Satire auf gängige Vertragsformulierungen verfasst.


----------



## matzel (29 Januar 2006)

*sms trend*

Hallo habe heute in meinen Postfach eine Rechnung erhalten vo 84€.
Habe auch gleich gekündigt.Wie vorgeschrieben.Mus ich mit einer Zahlung rechnen,wie muß ich mich verhalten.Anwalt oderso.Bitte um Mithilfe u.Ratschläge von Euch.Matzel


----------



## rolf76 (29 Januar 2006)

*Re: sms trend*



			
				matzel schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte um Mithilfe u.Ratschläge von Euch.


Eine individuelle Rechtsberatung darf in diesem Forum nicht erfolgen. Lies hier im Forum nach, was andere Betroffene gemacht haben und meinen. 
Grundsätzliche Ratschläge findest du z.B hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=136292#136292


___________________________________________________________________________________
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2006)

heute - am 8 tag nach der rechnung - gabs die erste mahnung!!! schon schlecht, wenn man nur 7tage zur bezahlung hat....
naja...

wer hat schon die zweite mahnung?


----------



## dvill (29 Januar 2006)

en schrieb:
			
		

> schon schlecht, wenn man nur 7tage zur bezahlung hat....


Das muss man "verstehen".

Die Werbedrücker arbeiten mit hohen Provisionszahlungen, oft ohne Stornorisiko, bei sofortiger Auszahlung.

Die Projektbetreiber müssen diese Summen vorstrecken und auf erfolgreiches Inkasso warten. Falls die "Geschäfte" zu gut laufen, geht dem Anbieter die Puste aus, wenn die unbewusst zahlungswilligen "Kunden" nicht frühzeitig zur Zahlung gedrängt werden können.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2006)

ja gut...aber es is auch sehr merkwürdig, dass im PDF eine Frist von 10 Tagen und in der E-Mail eine Frist von 7 Tagen angegeben ist...

naja.. die sind bei mir im spam gelandet...ich warte jetzt einmal, bis der erste Brief in meinem Briefkasten ankommt!
wenn meine Kündigung via E-mail nicht rechtskräftig ist, dann sehe ich die E-Mail von denen auch nicht als Rechtskräftig an...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2006)

*simsen.de*

Ich habe mit einem Mitarbeiter des Verbraucherschutzes telefoniert und er hat mich sehr beruhigt was diese Sache angeht. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, kostet jedoch 1,86€ pro Minute.

Johannes


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2006)

...und, was hat er gesagt?


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (29 Januar 2006)

In Anknüpfung daran _hier_, ist bis heute keine SMS mit dem Code auf meinem Handy eingetroffen. Aber womöglich ist man bei Verimount in der Tat ziemlich schnell, denn der Vertrag ist kurzfrist (vor der Eingabe der Handynummer _hier_) vorsorglich gekündigt worden.


----------



## tuxedo (29 Januar 2006)

Hätte heute in der Sendung "Planetopia" nicht was über si**en.de kommen sollen? Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass da ein Bericht geplant war. Hab ich es verpasst (zu spät eingeschaltet), oder kam wirklich nichts? 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## salisa (29 Januar 2006)

Hallo, ich habe planetopia angeschaut, weil ich auch gehört habe, dass da was über sim*en kommen sollte - es kam nichts


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2006)

Schade sind auch Extra deswegen aufgeblieben.

Tux bist Du der aus dem w4f? 

IbU


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 Januar 2006)

Hab auch - leider - vergeblich auf einen Beitrag gewartet.

Hat jemand "protokolliert", wie sich die AGB von s**sen.de im Laufe der Zeit geändert haben ?


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand "protokolliert", wie sich die AGB von s**sen.de im Laufe der Zeit geändert haben ?


Vor mir liegt gerade eine Simsen-Version aus der vergangenen Woche. Unter Simsen.de stehen "*Kundeninformationen*" mit Verweis auf die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der Verimount. Wo diese jedoch abgelegt sind, konnte ich bislang noch nicht herausfinden. Beim Stöbern kam ich nur auf die AGB unter firstload.de, doch die beziehen sich speziell auf dieses andere Projekt, sind allerdings etwas umfassender gehalten als die Kundeninformationen von simsen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2006)

*simsen.de*

Ey ich sag euch es hilft alles nichts..........Hab mich da auch angemeldet und bin minderjährig .....Hab das Ihnen auch geschriben aber die wollen eine Kopie meines Personalausweises ....[]......Das dürfen die   garnicht.Ich hab den schon 3 oder 4 mails geschrieben und die lesen sich die mails niht richtig durch die wir den geschickt haben sondern gucken nur kurz drauf und sehen ..ja der hat nicht inerhalb der 14 tage gekündigt...oder Mahnung........oder er ist Minderjährig also schick mal eine Kopie deines Ausweises.......das ist immer das gleiche .......Ich denke die schicken keien Rechnung per Post, die warten nur das einer reinfällt und zahlt weil er angst das er entlarvt wird weil meistens man falsche daten angibt und oft minderjährig ist......
Meine Tipps.
1.- Nicht zahlen.2-Die nicht beachten.-3.Sich nie mehr bei so nen Diensten anmelden .......Hab bei voll vielen Foren gelesen das man nicht zahlen muss []

Ok Ciao

*[Virenscanner: 2 "Halb"sätze entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ....Verweis auf die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der Verimount zu finden. Wo diese jedoch abgelegt sind, konnte ich bislang noch nicht herausfinden.


Manchmal liegt was näher, als man meint. Gleich neben den _Kundeninformationen_ ist ein Link zu den _Teilnahmebedingungen_.


----------



## tuxedo (30 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Schade sind auch Extra deswegen aufgeblieben.
> 
> Tux bist Du der aus dem w4f?
> 
> IbU



Ähmmm, mir ist die Abkürzung w4f nicht geläufig. Keine Ahnung was damit gemeint ist. 

Aber es ist sowieso besser wenn wir solche Sachen per PN klären. Falls Du Zeit, Lust und Laune hast, meld Dich doch hier im Forum an. Das kostet nichts und dann kann man prima per PN kommunizieren. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2006)

Klasse, jetzt auch kostenfreie SMS. Einfach kostenfrei.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2006)

Eine technische Frage zu:





> Freie Absenderwahl, Nummer oder Text :)


Wie geht das? Soll das heißen, dass man bei diesen Diensten beliebig eine Absender-Rufnummer einstellen darf?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## golm (30 Januar 2006)

*Widerruf*

Hallo.....

auch ich bin einer von den "Reingefallenen". Ich habe mir diesen Thread hier einmal durchgelesen. Es wird hier geschrieben das man auf das Widerrufrecht bzw. deren Bestimmungen  eindeutigen hingeqwiesen werden muß. In meiner "Anmeldungsbestätigung" war aber rein gar kein solcher Hinweis noch nicht einmal etwas was durch einen Link oder so darauf hinweist. 

Wie sah das bei euch aus, ich habe in einem anderen Forum eine Mail gesehn wo im footer dieser Link vorhanden war. Könnte das ein Ansatzpunkt sein mit dem ich noch einen Widerruf schicken kann?


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2006)

*Re: Widerruf*



			
				golm schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich habe in einem anderen Forum eine Mail gesehn wo im footer dieser Link vorhanden war. Könnte das ein Ansatzpunkt sein mit dem ich noch einen Widerruf schicken kann?



Eine Mail mit so einem Link gab es hier auch, siehe > HIER <. Die Mail dürfte von Ende letzter Woche gewesen sein. Wenn bei Dir keine Widerrufsbelehrung kam, dann sieht´s doch gut aus, oder?


----------



## golm (30 Januar 2006)

Also, die Mail sieht wie folgt aus:
---------------------------------------------
Sehr geehrter Herr *********,
vielen Dank fur Ihr Vertrauen in Simsen.de
Anbei erhalten Sie Ihre persönlichen Zugangsdaten für den Mitgliederbereich von Simsen.de.
*************************************************************
Zugangsdaten:
E-Mail: -email-adr-
Passwort: -passwort-
*************************************************************
Einloggen können sie sich direkt unter
ht*p://www.Simsen.de/?content=login
Bitte heben sie diese E-Mail gut auf und drucken sich diese gegebenenfalls aus.
Sie können sich ab sofort in den Mitgliederbereich einloggen und direkt SMS versenden.
Mit folgenden Link können Sie Freunde und Bekannte werben und dabei pro geworbenem Benutzer weitere 100 Gratis-SMS abstauben: ht*p://www.simsen.de/?ref=**80**
Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß dabei.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Simsen.de-Team
*************************************************************
Supportanfragen senden Sie bitte an [email protected]
*************************************************************
-------------------------------------

also keine Widerrufsbelehrung. Demnach könnte ich also immer noch widerrufen wenn ich alles so recht verstehe. Sollte ich dies nur per Einschreiben machen oder reicht dann eine email an den support aus? Ich habe nämlich auch gelesen das [email protected] bzw [email protected] nicht funktionieren sollen? Reicht formlos oder sollte eine ausführliche Begründung erfolgen?

Und danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort eben...


----------



## rolf76 (30 Januar 2006)

Ganz grundsätzlich: Eine Widerrufsbelehrung kann theoretisch auch auf der Internetseite, auf der man sich anmeldet, hinreichend deutlich erfolgen. Der Anbieter muss aber den Zugang der Information und deren Vollständigkeit beweisen.

Ein Widerruf bedarf keiner Begründung und kann per Brief, Fax oder E-Mail erfolgen. Wie man am besten beweisen kann, dass der Widerruf den Anbieter auch erreicht hat, ist aber eine andere Frage.

___________________________________________________________________________________
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## golm (30 Januar 2006)

hm...ok...das half mir gedanklich nicht richtig weiter.....

aber noch eine frage dazu. in den AGBs steht:

(2) Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat.


Nun habe ich noch gar keine SMS von dort aus verschickt, ergo habe ich diese Dienstleistung doch noch nicht in Anspruch genommen , oder?


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2006)

golm schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich noch gar keine SMS von dort aus verschickt, ergo habe ich diese Dienstleistung doch noch nicht in Anspruch genommen , oder?


Was das betrifft stellt sich immer wieder die Frage: hast Du eine SMS mit einem Code zur Freischaltung des Dienstes erhalten? Konntest Du Dich bei simsen einloggen?


----------



## golm (30 Januar 2006)

ja ...code erhalten, und einloggen geht auch...aber keine sms versand bisher, auch keine gratis-sms


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2006)

Dann würde ich aus meiner Sicht der Dinge sagen, dass Du  noch keine Dienstleistungen in Anspruch genommen hast ! 

Wobei es hier wieder im Auge des Anbieters liegt, was er als Dienstleistung ansieht und was nicht!? 

Gruss amexo


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2006)

Seit der Mahnung von s***en.de am 20.01., die ich natürlich gleich wieder mit einem Widerruf zurückgeschickt habe, ist seither nichts mehr von diesem Verein gekommen, obwohl die 7-tägige Zahlungsfrist schon abgelaufen ist. Hat einer von euch schon nach der 1. Mahnung schon eine weitere Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2006)

*sms-trend.de*

nabend


ich hab heut auch meine erste mahnung bekommen.ich hab die dann auch gleich mit einem Widerspruch zurückgeschickt.jetzt bin ich auch mal gespannt was passiert.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2006)

*kündigung*

ich habe ungefähr 20 von den frei sms  versändet und habe trotzdem noch wiederufen können


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (30 Januar 2006)

*Simsen.de Bestätigung ihrer Kündigung*



			
				Anonymus Connectus schrieb:
			
		

> In Anknüpfung daran _hier_, ist bis heute keine SMS mit dem Code auf meinem Handy eingetroffen. Aber womöglich ist man bei Verimount in der Tat ziemlich schnell, denn der Vertrag ist kurzfrist (vor der Eingabe der Handynummer _hier_) vorsorglich gekündigt worden.



Nachdem wegen der "_Irretationen von Hochheim_", ohne erfolgreichem Login und ohne Bezug von SMS von mir aus gekündigt worden ist, kam heute (zwei Tage später) die kurze und knappe Kündigungsbestätigung:


> Herr Anonymus Connectus,
> 
> wir bestätigen hiermit ihre fristgerechte Kündigung.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2006)

koentest du die ganze e-mail hier veroefentliochen,damit wir auch etwas aehnliches an sim.de schreiben koennen?
Danke!


----------



## Wembley (30 Januar 2006)

kevin1 schrieb:
			
		

> koentest du die ganze e-mail hier veroefentliochen,damit wir auch etwas aehnliches an sim.de schreiben koennen?
> Danke!



Was der "Anonymus Connectus" gemacht hat, war, einen Widerruf innerhalb der 14-Tages-Frist nach Anmeldung zu schreiben. Das ist keine große Kunst, du brauchst da keinen Roman verfassen. Ob ein Widerruf über diesen Zeitraum hinaus wirksam werden kann oder ob man dieses Widerrufsrecht schon früher durch Inanspruchnahme des Angebots "verwirkt" hat, hängt stark vom Einzelfall ab. Darüber wurde hier auf den letzten Seiten dieses Threads diskutiert.

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das auf dich zutrifft. Wenn nein, dann verweise ich dich gerne auf unten stehenden Link. Gegebenenfalls bitte auf die weiterführenden Links in diesem Posting klicken.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=136292#136292

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2006)

so... da ich glücklicherweise in besitz ner hausratversicherung bin und die dienste von nem anwalt so nutzen kann brauch ich eure hilfe.... wie nennt  man das gebiet den am besten? jeder anwalt ist ja auf ein/ige teile spezialisiert....

forderungsinkasse/mahnwesen ist doch das treffenste?!

MFG eN

halte euch auf dem laufenden  8)


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2006)

eN schrieb:
			
		

> ...  in besitz ner hausratversicherung ...


Meinst Du Rechtsschutzversicherung? Würde da auf Vertragsrechtsschutz tippen. Einen speziellen Anwalt braucht es da mEn nicht, da das allgemeine Grundlagen sein dürften. Von mir aus ist dies allerdings keine Aufforderung, in so einem Bagatellfall vorschnell einen Anwalt zu beauftragen.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

*Re: Simsen.de Bestätigung ihrer Kündigung*



> wir bestätigen hiermit ihre fristgerechte Kündigung.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Ihr Simsen.de Team



Das bedeutet wohl, dass Simsen.de die Kündigung zum *Laufzeitende* bestätigt, und für die Laufzeit (je nach Fall 12 oder 24 Monate) Geld haben will.


----------



## rolf76 (31 Januar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte heute in der Sendung ... nicht was über si**en.de kommen sollen? Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass da ein Bericht geplant war. Hab ich es verpasst (zu spät eingeschaltet), oder kam wirklich nichts?


Einen ausführlichen Bericht gibt es hier:



			
				http://www.dialerschutz.de/kostenfallen-schnupperzugang-abo.php schrieb:
			
		

> *Der "Schnupperzugang" mit Abonnement*
> 
> Ein beliebtes Mittel der Kundengewinnung im Internet sind Schnupper- oder Gratisangebote, die sich nach einer gewissen Zeit in ein Abonnement oder einen langfristigen Vertrag verwandeln. Der Haken dabei ist in vielen Fällen die Bewerbung dieser Angebote: Der Verbraucher wird zwar deutlich auf die anfangs kostenlose Leistung hingewiesen; dass diese sehr schnell teuer werden kann, erfährt er meist aber erst im Kleingedruckten.


http://www.dialerschutz.de/kostenfallen-schnupperzugang-abo.php

___________________________________________________________________________________
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (31 Januar 2006)

Jürgen S. schrieb:
			
		

> Das bedeutet wohl, dass Simsen.de die Kündigung zum *Laufzeitende* bestätigt...


Nein, die fristgerechte Kündigung und deren Bestätigung kamen während der 14tägigen Widerspruchszeit, ohne Inanspruchnahme der Leistung und in meinem Fall sogar noch vor der Freischaltung über den Code via SMS - den hatte ich gar nicht bekommen. Der Wembley hatte das zuvor schon richtig betrachtet.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, die fristgerechte Kündigung und deren Bestätigung kamen während der 14tägigen Widerspruchszeit



Auf jeden Fall ist die Formulierung irreführend, denn ein Vertrag, der aufgrund Widerrufs nicht zustande kam, ist nicht gekündigt, sondern eben nicht zustande gekommen.


----------



## dvill (31 Januar 2006)

Die richtige Formulierung wäre gewesen, dass der fristgerechte, wirksame Widerruf bestätigt wurde.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## golm (31 Januar 2006)

nochmal zum Thema Widerruf...habe da noch etwas gefunden bei http://www.widerrufsbelehrung.de :



> ...Sie müssen Ihren Kunden die Widerrufsbelehrung in Textform mitteilen. Der Belehrungstext muss dabei deutlich gestaltet sein. Die Mitteilung kann z. B. dadurch erfolgen, dass der Belehrungstext in eine Bestätigungs-E-Mail an den Kunden eingearbeitet wird. Auch durch eine Zusendung per Telefax oder Briefpost wäre die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Textform gewahrt. *Nicht ausreichend ist hingegen die Einblendung des Belehrungstextes auf einer Webseite im Rahmen des Bestellvorgangs*. Gleichwohl sollte aber bereits im Rahmen des Bestellvorgangs auf das Widerrufsrecht hingewiesen werden....



genauer Link für diesen Text: http://www.widerrufsbelehrung.de/faq_antworten.php?antwort=4

Und genau so ein Belehrungstext wurde mir nicht/nie zugesandt, bei mir ja nicht einmal der Link unten in der Mail.

Demnach wäre das für mich eigentlich klar......aber bei Rechtssachen ist ja eigentlich nie etwas eineindeutig...


----------



## rolf76 (31 Januar 2006)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, den Anbietern kostenlose, aber wertvolle Änderungsvorschläge zu machen:

Die unvoreingenommenen "Kunden" werden nach wie vor davon ausgehen, dass man nur durch eine Registrierung für den (scheinbaren) "Gratis-SMS"-Dienst am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen kann.

Nur fleißige Detektive werden herausfinden, dass man auch ohne Registrierung am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen darf. 

Aber auch für die Detektive bleibt doch (neben der Frage der richtigen Adresse für die Postkarte...) völlig unklar, wann das tolle Handy denn endlich verlost wird. Noch in diesem Jahr? Oder erst in drei Jahren? 


___________________________________________________________________________________
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## rolf76 (31 Januar 2006)

golm schrieb:
			
		

> Demnach wäre das für mich eigentlich klar......aber bei Rechtssachen ist ja eigentlich nie etwas eineindeutig...


Klar ist jedenfalls, dass der Anbieter sich ohnehin nicht durch deine Argumente überzeugen lassen dürfte und eher so wie RA Dr. B. (in einem offenen Leserbrief an eine Zeitschrift) argumentieren dürfte:



> „Da die Textform - also ein dauerhafter Datenträger - vorgeschrieben ist, genügt es nicht, alles auf Internet-Webseiten bereitzuhalten.“
> 
> Dies ist unzutreffend. Die Autorin gibt hier nur ungenügend die Formulierung des § 126 b BGB wieder. Ein Blick in den zivilrechtlichen Standard-Kommentar „Palandt“ offenbart, dass auch Webseiten unter den Begriff der „Textform“ fallen. Sie müssen nur dauerhaft verkörpert sein. Üblicherweise und weit verbreitet ist es daher, die Widerrufsbelehrung als PDF-Dokument online zu stellen (Palandt, BGB, 65. Aufl., München 2006, § 126 b BGB, Rn. 3; § 312 c BGB, Rn. 7).


http://www.experten.de/epnNews.asp?intZNewsID=6985

Meiner Kenntnis nach bestehen für eine wirksame Widerrufsbelehrung momentan folgende Grundsätze:

Die Widerrufsbelehrung muss dem Verbraucher nach Vertragsschluss so in Textform mitgeteilt werden, dass ein Exemplar der Belehrung bei ihm verbleibt, der Verbraucher muss zum Speichern oder Ausdrucken aufgefordert werden. 
Die Widerrufsbelehrung muss sich durch Farbe, Buchstabengröße, Sperrschrift oder Fettdruck vom restlichen Text in nicht übersehbarer Weise abheben.

___________________________________________________________________________________
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch in diesem Jahr? Oder erst in drei Jahren?



Apropos Gewinne:

Wer hat eigentlich in folgedem Fall die Smarts gewonnen? 
Laut der damaligen Teilnahmebedingungen müssten die Preise mittlerweile verlost sein.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8250


----------



## News (31 Januar 2006)

[Ironie] Wenn man das Zitat folgendermaßen verkürzt, trifft es ja auf die meisten dieser Seiten zu, insbesondere weiterhin "66sms.de".


			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Widerrufsbelehrung muss sich durch Farbe, Buchstabengröße (...) vom restlichen Text (...) abheben.


Ja, hebt sich ab - im Sinne von "unterscheidet sich" durch viel kleinere Schrift und spezielle Farbwahl. [/Ironie]


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

wenn cih mich registriert,da stand dieser text ganz nicht.man mußte die AGBs durchlesen,um über die rechnung bescheid zu wissen.das ist nicht ehrlich.jetzt steht dieser text an der anfangsseite.deshalb müssen wir nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2006)

Komisches Deutsch, kannste bitte Deinen Beitrag etwas präzisieren?


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

komisches deutsch,ja,du hast recht.aber ich meinte,dass der Text unten steht seit einigen Tagen und vor einigen Wochen stand er nicht.jetzt kann man leicht sehen,dass es nicht kostenlos ist.und vor einigen Wochen war das kaum zu bemerken.


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2006)

kevin40 schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass der Text unten steht seit einigen Tagen und vor einigen Wochen stand er nicht....


Man kann und wird sich sicher darüber streiten, was wann wo gestanden und was es zu bedeuten hatte. Ganz am Anfang dieses Threads hatte Wembley einen Screenshot von der simsen-Stratseite gemacht. Vergleiche das mal mit Deiner Erinnerung: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=131458#131458


----------



## Wavestar0759 (31 Januar 2006)

Auch meine Tochter ist auf diese *** reingefallen. :wall:  Anmeldung am 12.01.   Rechnungsmail 29.01. Dazwischen? *NIX!* Keine Bestätigungsmail, keine Zugangsdaten, Null, Niente, Nada. Wir haben dann gestern folgende Mail und auch heute das Gleiche per Einschreiben/Rückschein geschickt:  :abgelehnt: 

```
Einschreiben/Rückschein

Verimount FZE LLC
Mollardgasse 11
1060 Wien 
Österreich
Vorab per Mail an:
[email][email protected][/email]

_

Widerspruch zu Rechnung SMS-000****/**/** vom 29.01.2006

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Hiermit widerspreche ich der o.g. Rechnung.

Zwischen Ihrem Unternehmen und mir ist kein rechtskräftiger Vertrag zustande gekommen, da ich nach Eingabe der Daten weder eine Bestätigungsmail, noch irgendwelche Zugangsdaten von Ihnen erhalten habe. (siehe §2, Abs. 1 Ihrer AGB)  

Es war mir also nicht möglich, von der in §3, Abs. 2 beschriebenen Berechtigung zum Versand von 100 SM Gebrauch machen. Ebenso kann Ihr Angebot gemäß §3, Abs.3 erst nach der Erprobungsphase kostenpflichtig sein. 

Da die Erprobungsphase trotz der Anmeldung vom 12.01.2006 auf Grund der bis heute fehlenden Zugangsdaten nicht beginnen konnte, bin ich an einer Teilnahme an diesem Dienst und dem evtl. Handygewinn nicht mehr interessiert und kündige mein Interesse an der Vertragsannahme zur Nutzung dieses Dienstes.

Nachdem Ihre Rechnung trotz aktiviertem Spamfilter ganz normal in meinem Posteingang einging, bin ich sicher, dass dies nach der Eingabe meiner Daten die erste Kontaktaufnahme mit mir ist. Auch in meinem SPAM-Ordner sind keine Mails von Ihnen vorhanden. (Dann wäre schließlich auch die Rechnung dort gelandet.)


Bitte stornieren Sie die  Rechnung und bestätigen mir dies schriftlich an meine Postanschrift.

Mit freundlichem Gruß



************
```
Antwortmail kam heute Mittag:  :bang: 

```
****** 
Sehr geehrter Kunde,


Sie hätten flexibel innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach Ihrer Anmeldung
per Email kündigen können.


Da Sie nicht fristgerecht gekündigt haben, wurde Ihr Vertrag wie in den
AGB´s erläutert, verlängert.


Falls Sie nicht bezahlen, werden Sie zuerst eine Mahnung erhalten und
in weiterer Folge wird Ihr Fall an unser Inkassobüro PROINKASSO GmbH in
Hanau-Deutschland übergeben.


Bitte bezahlen Sie den offenen Betrag, damit keine weiteren unnötigen
Kosten auf Sie zukommen.


Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.




Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Simsen.de Team
******
```
:steinigung:   :motz: 
Jetzt schaun mer mal, wies´s weitergeht. Werd vielleicht mal einen Bekannten anrufen, der auch ein Inkassobüro im Raum Hanau betreibt. Vielleicht kennt er ja die [edit] . Auf jeden Fall sehe ich nicht ein, dafür zu zahlen. Ein Vertrag ist eine beiderseitige Willenserklärung (oder so) und von den    :devil2: kam keine Antwort-so what!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (31 Januar 2006)

Die "[edit] sind bekannt:

http://31122.dynamicboard.de/t373f25-PROBINO-KEIN-ANWALT-UNTER-DIESER-NUMMER.html

Das Antwortschreiben haben bisher sämtliche "Kunden" erhalten. Das ist der übliche Textbaustein. Und lesen ist in diesen Kreisen wohl zuviel verlangt.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

Habe heute mal wieder einen Gruß von s***sen.de erhalten, mit der Antwort nach Plan B:

"Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Leider geht aus Ihrer Mail Ihre Frage nicht hervor.
Wie können wir Ihnen helfen??"

Naja.. immer dasselbe Spielchen....


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

Hallo

ich bekomme auch immer wieder diese hirnlosen antworten.  :bash: 
ganz egal was man schreibt, es kommen nur standard-texte als antwort zurück :evil: 

gestern wurde in wiso vor den sms-anbietern gewarnt... aber leider wurde das thema nur ganz kurz angesprochen... :argue: 

bye
bugs


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

hallo ...

die ganzen probeme hier gäbe es nicht, wenn es gestz. geregelt wäre, dass man auch bei internetverträgen eine unterschriebene willenserklärung per post oder fax an den anbieter zurückschicken muß.
und somit der vertrag erst dann zustande kommt.

wenn man über das internet einen handy-vertrag abschließt muss man ja auch den vertrag ausdrucken und ausgefüllt und unterschrieben an den
vertragspartner zurückschicken.. 
so sollte es meiner meinung nach allgemeingültig sein...

bye
bugs


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

Hallo, ich habe dasselbe Problem und will wissen wie ich mich verhalten soll.

Ignorieren? Angst haben ^^?

ne, das ist unlauterer Wettbewerb. Keine rechtswirksame willenserlärung zustande gekommen (hoff ich ).Ich würde die Organisation zu einer Sammelklage gegen die übernehemn wenn´s sein muss..

bitte um konkrete Hilfestellung

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2006)

sotzlo schrieb:
			
		

> .Ich würde die Organisation zu einer Sammelklage gegen die übernehemn wenn´s sein muss..


zum x-ten Mal in Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklage 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

cp


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

oh sorry, ich guck wohl zu viel fernsehen 

aber mal ehrlich, wenn man die [edit]  ignoriert ist man wohl am besten dran, oder soll ich formgerecht kündigen?

bringt nix oder ?

_ein Wort editiert 
modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2006)

sotzki schrieb:
			
		

> aber mal ehrlich, wenn man die [edit]  ignoriert ist man wohl am besten dran, oder soll ich formgerecht kündigen?


erst mal den Thread gründlich lesen, Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall ist nicht erlaubt 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

sorry wegen dem wort ...

wär das nicht mal ein fall für bizz - das fass ohne boden ???


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

bugs schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ...
> 
> die ganzen probeme hier gäbe es nicht, wenn es gestz. geregelt wäre, dass man auch bei internetverträgen eine unterschriebene willenserklärung per post oder fax an den anbieter zurückschicken muß.
> und somit der vertrag erst dann zustande kommt.
> ...



hallo...

hat schon jemand eine mahnung oder ähnliches mit der post erhalten ?

bye
bugs


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

sotzlo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe dasselbe Problem und will wissen wie ich mich verhalten soll.
> 
> Ignorieren? Angst haben ^^?
> 
> ...



hi...
das weiß keiner so recht...sonst würden hier nicht so viele leute sitzen und texte reinkopfen.. 

bugs


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

ja aber es wird doch einer der sich auskennt mal eben sagen können ob man das ernst nehmen soll oder nicht!?

ich habe keine lust und keine zeit da irgendwelche wiederrufsdokumente zu verfassen die ja eh nicht beachtet werden das die email´s die man schreibt automatisch beantwortet werden.

also, kleines resumé von jemandem?

sorgen machen oder ignorieren?


----------



## Wembley (31 Januar 2006)

sotzki schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber es wird doch einer der sich auskennt mal eben sagen können ob man das ernst nehmen soll oder nicht!?
> 
> ich habe keine lust und keine zeit da irgendwelche wiederrufsdokumente zu verfassen die ja eh nicht beachtet werden das die email´s die man schreibt automatisch beantwortet werden.
> 
> ...



Es wird dir nicht erspart bleiben, dich mit der Problematik auseinanderzusetzen. Das heißt: Dich ein wenig einlesen. Wir haben hier dieses neue Phänomen von vielen Seiten her beleuchtet. Was auf gut Deutsch heißt: Wir nehmen diese Geschichte sehr ernst.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

das ist auch sehr gut so. werde mich wohl wirklich damit befassen müssen. d.h. knapp 50 seiten dazu lesen zzgl. der links..  :bigcry: 


in was für einem schrecklichen abzockerland leben wir

 :roll:


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> in was für einem schrecklichen abzockerland leben wir
> 
> :roll:


In einem, das von Anwälten regiert wird...


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

sowas kann ich mir eh nicht leisten.. hoffentlich bin ich über meine eltern rechtschutzversichert...


----------



## Wembley (31 Januar 2006)

Mal zum einlesen: Ein paar allgemeine Hinweise und eine sehr gute Zusammenfassung:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=136292#136292 Gegebenenfalls den Links (blaue Schrift) folgen.

Auch dieser Artikel ist sehr interessant:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/kostenfallen-schnupperzugang-abo.php

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## tuxedo (1 Februar 2006)

sotzki schrieb:
			
		

> das ist auch sehr gut so. werde mich wohl wirklich damit befassen müssen. d.h. knapp 50 seiten dazu lesen zzgl. der links..  :bigcry:



So schlimm ist das gar nicht. Zwischendrin gibt es außerdem das eine oder andere Bon Mots zu lesen. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

habe mich mit meinem chef mal darüber unterhalten und er meinte auf jedenfall bei der vebraucherzentrale anrufen, da sonst das inkasso unternehmen vor der tür steht. 

was manche gepostet haben, bezüglich der wiederrufsrechts, ist vollkommen in ordnung. man MUSS einen vermerk auf diese recht per brief, email oder fax erhalten. ausserdem MUSS der vermerck auf die kosten auf einem blick erkennbar sein und nicht wie im fall s***en.de erst beim scrollen.

werde mich heute abend damit befassen eine mail zuverfassen und diese dann an den anbieter schicken.

aber ist es nicht komisch, dass man nur 7 tage zeit hat, die rechnung zubegleichen und dann nach 10 tagen kommt die erste mahnung, in der mit einem inkasso unternehmen gedroht wird?
normaler weise kommt doch das mahnverahren erst nach der dritten rechnung, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2006)

ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> habe mich mit meinem chef mal darüber unterhalten und er meinte auf jedenfall bei der vebraucherzentrale anrufen, da sonst das inkasso unternehmen vor der tür steht.


Unfug , nur ein Gerichtsvollzieher steht vor der Tür und auch nur wenn er einen vollstreckbaren Titel hat


			
				ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> normaler weise kommt doch das mahnverahren erst nach der dritten rechnung, oder liege ich da falsch?


es gibt keine festen Regeln 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

sorry captain, hab mich ein bisschen dumm ausgedrückt.

meinte natürlich, dass was du geschrieben hast. bin im mom ein bisschen verwirrt, da ich nebenbei noch arbeiten muss.

glaub langsam echt, dass nur frauen multitasking fähig sind.


----------



## ecks0ne (1 Februar 2006)

ich suche seit fast einer stunde nach einem link von der verbraucherzentrale. finde ihn aber nicht. wenn ihn jemand aht, könnte der-/diejenige ihn bitte posten?

wollte nämlich endlich mal da anrufen und mir informationen zukommen lassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2006)

welche suchst du denn? es gibt eine Zentrale (Bundesverband) 
http://www.vzbv.de/go/
und  für jedes Bundesland eine 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&cr=countryDE&q=Verbraucherzentrale&spell=1

cp


----------



## ecks0ne (1 Februar 2006)

also bei google habe ich es auch probiert (so schlau war klein ecks0ne dann doch schon  :lol: ), aber wenn ich gratis sms in die suchmaske der vbz eingebe, dann kommt da halt nur, dass es dubiose anbieter gibt, aber keine telefonnumer oder sonstige tipps.

mich würde nämlich echt mal interessieren, ob es ein statement von der verbraucherzentrale gibt, wie man als betroffene am besten handelt.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=134482#134482


> Nur einer wagte sich schon aus der Deckung. Ronny Jahn, Jurist bei der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin, kam in seinem Blog ( http://verbraucherrecht.blogspot.com) zu einem recht eindeutigen Schluss: „Es gibt (..) erfolgversprechende Möglichkeiten, wie man sich von dem Vertrag lösen kann, wenn man auf diese Dienste hereingefallen ist und unerwartet einen Jahresvertrag am Halse hat. Bei der Anfechtung ist zu beachten, dass diese unverzüglich nach Erkennen des Irrtums erfolgen und eine Begründung enthalten muss. Vorsichtshalber sollte man die entsprechenden Seiten mit einem Screenshot sichern, um im Zweifelsfall die Täuschungsproblematik auch darlegen zu können. Das Ganze dann per Einschreiben/Rückschein abschicken, da nur so der Zugang bewiesen werden kann.“


cp


----------



## rolf76 (1 Februar 2006)

*Re: UPDATE: Rechtliche Maßnahmen*

Das hatte ich bisher von den Verbraucherzentralen gefunden:


			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> *Tipps der Verbraucherzentralen:
> *Verbraucherzentrale Berlin
> Verbraucherzentrale NRW
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen



___________________________________________________________________________________
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## News (1 Februar 2006)

Es gibt auch  eine offizielle Presseerklärung der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin.
Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Blogeintrag sind natürlich alles andere als zufällig  
(P.S. Oh, da war rolf76 schneller...)


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

hat irgendwer schon mal bei denen angerufen??


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> ich suche seit fast einer stunde nach einem link von der verbraucherzentrale. finde ihn aber nicht. wenn ihn jemand aht, könnte der-/diejenige ihn bitte posten?
> 
> wollte nämlich endlich mal da anrufen und mir informationen zukommen lassen.



hallo..

hast du vielleicht klick tel zur hand...
unter dem menüpunkt
- suchen - gesamtnamenliste 
kannst du dir alle verbraucherzentralen in deutschland suchen und anzeigen lassen..

bugs  :roll:

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/UNIQ113881844328899/link11867A.html


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2006)

bugs schrieb:
			
		

> hast du vielleicht klick tel zur hand...
> unter dem menüpunkt
> - suchen - gesamtnamenliste
> kannst du dir alle verbraucherzentralen in deutschland suchen und anzeigen lassen..l


das ist garantiert nicht, was er wissen will


			
				ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn ich gratis sms in die suchmaske der vbz eingebe, dann kommt da halt nur, dass es dubiose anbieter gibt, aber keine telefonnumer oder sonstige tipps.
> mich würde nämlich echt mal interessieren, ob es ein statement von der verbraucherzentrale gibt, wie man als betroffene am besten handelt.


einfach mal lesen aber vor allem alles....


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auch ein geschädigter dieser uminösen Firma und habe heute etwas gelesen, was vielleicht alle diejenigen ein wenig aufatmen läßt, die so wie ich eine Fake Adresse eingegeben haben und zugleich noch den "DSL Flat" Tarif von T-Online haben. 

"Niederlage für T-Online vor Gericht: Der Telekommunikationsanbieter darf nicht mehr alle Verbindungsdaten seiner Internetkunden mit dem Tarif "dsl flat" speichern.

Nach einem Urteil des Landgerichts Darmstadt ist es dem Unternehmen nun verboten, bei Internetverbindungen die Menge der übertragenen Daten zu speichern. *Zudem wurde T-Online verpflichtet, all jene Daten umgehend zu löschen, die eine Verbindung zwischen der zugeteilten IP-Adresse und dem Internetnutzer herstellen.*

Ich denke mal dadurch wird es fast unmöglich für www.s*m*e*.de sein, die richtige Adresse an Hand der IP rauszufinden und weitere Maßnahmen einzuleiten. Ich für meinen Teil werde jetzt erstmal die Hände in den Schoß legen und abwarten ob noch was kommt!?   

Gruß Turbo69


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2006)

Die dubaianisch/österreichischen Simsen-Macher können die IP-Adresse so oder so nicht verfolgen, dazu wäre ein Strafverfahren (sprich eine Anzeige) hier in Deutschland nötig.

Was Deine Fundstelle betrifft, so biste etwas auf dem Holzweg, siehe > HIER <!


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2006)

Turbo69 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einem Urteil des Landgerichts Darmstadt ist es dem Unternehmen
> nun verboten, bei Internetverbindungen die Menge der übertragenen Daten zu speichern.


du solltest  die Quellen solcher Aussagen  angeben und vor allem vollständig wiedergeben. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135799#135799
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67088


> Da es sich um eine Einzelklage handelt, wird von dieser Entscheidung allerdings nur
> das Vertragsverhältnis mit einem einzigen Kunden berührt. T-Online erwiderte,
> dass man sich nicht auf eine am Einzelfall orientierte Löschung von Benutzerdaten
> einlassen könneund drohte unverhohlen mit einer Kündigung des Vertragsverhältnisses
> mit der vereinbarten Kündigungsfrist von 30 Tagen.


Damit das auch für dich zutrifft, müßtest du selber die T-Kom auf Löschung verklagen...
Richtig ist, dass nicht Hinz und Kunz Zugriff auf die Aufschlüsselung von IP-Daten haben 
sondern nur Strafermittlungsbehörden
Selbst wenn die österreiisch/dubaianischen Betreiber die Daten haben  
müssen sie im Ernstfall ihren Anspruch vor Gericht zivilrechtlich durchfechten. 
Eine gerichtliche  Überprüfung des "Geschäftsmodell"  könnte mit einer bösen Überraschung 
für die Betreiber  enden, daher bezweifle ich diesen Weg, auch wenn gerne  damit gedroht wird. 

cp


----------



## ecks0ne (2 Februar 2006)

danke das ihr mir so schnell die entsprechenden links rausgesucht habt.
habe morgen ein termin bei der verbraucherzentrale und werde euch auf dem laufenden halten.



			
				Turbo69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal dadurch wird es fast unmöglich für www.s*m*e*.de sein, die richtige Adresse an Hand der IP rauszufinden und weitere Maßnahmen einzuleiten. Ich für meinen Teil werde jetzt erstmal die Hände in den Schoß legen und abwarten ob noch was kommt!?




also das  s***n.de deine anschrift über deine ip bekommt, ist völliger quatsch.
bei mir haben sie meine anschrift angeblich über meine handynummer herausgefunden, kann aber nicht sein da ich eine gaaaaaanz alte karte habe, die noch übern kumpel angemeldet ist. 
wenn sie mich über meine ip identfiziert hätten, dann hätten sie den namen meinen chefs angegeben, da ich nämlich im büro war, als ich mich angemeldet habe.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (2 Februar 2006)

@ ecksOne
Hast Du deine richtige Adresse, oder einen Fake angegeben? Irgendwoher müssen die ja die Adressdaten haben. Eintrag in die Telekommunikationsverzeichnisse? Sonst wäre das ja sehr ominös


----------



## egozocker (2 Februar 2006)

*sims** antwortet!!*

hab gerade folgende email von sims**.d* erhalten:

Sehr geehrter Kunde, 

betrachten Sie dies als erledigt

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Simsen.de-Team


was soll ich davon halten?? ob da jetzt noch was kommt oder kann ich es wirklich als erledigt betrachten? bitte um feedback!! danke!


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2006)

@ egozocker, worum geht es eigentlich bei Dir? Was soll sich erübrigt haben?

...und wenn auf irgendwas (man weiß ja nichts genaues) die Nachricht kommt, dass der Empfänger dieses als erledigt betrachten kann, dann wird das schon so sein. E-Mail ausdrucken und speichern - fertig!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2006)

wenn ich auf diesem forum schreibe, worum wird es wohl bei mir gehen? ich hab denen meinen widerruf nach der widerrufsfrist mit dem komletten text und den verweis auf § 355 bgb! daraufhin kam dann heute, nach drei tagen, diese antwort!


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2006)

O.K., Du hast nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist der Forderung widersprochen (obwohl das nach den Simsen-AGB ausscheidet), den dubaianischen Österreichern irgendeinen § aus dem deutschen BGB angedeutet und bist nun aus der Sache raus. Freu´ Dich doch, so ist´s Leben!


----------



## ecks0ne (2 Februar 2006)

@ egozocker

schicke mir doch mal bitte per pn den text aus deinem brief oder mail. würde mich freuen, will ja schließlich auch raus aus dieser sache


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2006)

Auf der rechten unteren Seite von s***.de steckt etwas versteckt der Name der Internet Agentur, welche die Seiten erstellt hat. Ist eine Firma in Tschechien, die bisher wohl überwiegend Erotik Seiten gebastelt hat. Schon toll wie die "Scheichs" an solchen grossen Firmen geraten....Einen Namen oder Ansprechpartner sucht man aber vergebens.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2006)

Wavestar0759 schrieb:
			
		

> @ ecksOne
> Hast Du deine richtige Adresse, oder einen Fake angegeben? Irgendwoher müssen die ja die Adressdaten haben. Eintrag in die Telekommunikationsverzeichnisse? Sonst wäre das ja sehr ominös



hi....

ich weiß auch nicht wo   s....n.de   meine adressdaten her hat..
ich denk mal.. von m..a.de, denn über den anbieter verschicke ich ab und zu free-sms und von diesem anbieter hab ich auch den link von  den simsens   erhalten...

bye
bugs


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2006)

ach ja, ich vergass. Tolle Gewinnspiele haben die auch noch gebastelt. Alles natürlich in Deutsch ( logisch, sind ja auch Tschechen    ) und mit jeweils der gleichen tschechischen Anschrift.....


----------



## dotshead (2 Februar 2006)

Wird doch wohl nicht D.H. aka LD New Media sein?


----------



## bin dabei (2 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

nachdem unsere minderjährige Tochter  die Anmeldung tätigte, den Fehler erkannte und widerrief, erhielt sie die allseits bekannte Mahnung, samt den Drohungen. Bis dahin geschah alles ohne unser Wissen. Nachdem sie uns unterrichtete, habe ich den Burschen einen Widerruf als Erziehungsberechtigter einschließlich der im Forum beschriebenen Anfechtung per Mail gesandt. Heute habe ich folgende Standart-Antwort erhalten

Sehr geehrter Kunde!

Ihre Tochter hätte bis zum 15.1.2006 fristgerecht kündigen können.

bei der Anmeldung muß das korrekte Geburtsdatum angegeben werden.
Nach Ihren Angaben handelt es sich bei dem von Ihrem Sohn / Ihrer
Tochter eingegebenem Geburtsdatum nicht um den Tag, an dem dieser /
diese tatsächlich Geburtstag hat.

Es wurden daher bei der Anmeldung ganz offensichtlich bewußt
falsche Daten eingegeben, um sich unsere Leistungen zu erschleichen, da
nur Erwachsene unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können.

Wir weisen darauf hin, daß ein solches Verhalten nach deutschem
Recht grundsätzlich als strafrechtlicher Betrug nach § 263 StGB zu
werten ist, da hier falsche Tatsachen vorgespiegelt wurden.

Senden Sie uns bitte eine Ausweiskopie Ihrer Tochter / Ihres
Sohnes, woraus ersichtlich ist, daß zum Zeitpunkt des
Vertragsabschlusses die angeblich minderjährige Person noch nicht
volljährig war.

In diesem Falle werden wir entsprechende Schadenersatzansprüche (§
823 Abs.2 BGB iVm. § 263 StGB) gegen Ihre Tochter / Ihren Sohn geltend
machen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Simsen.de-Team

Ps: Bitte senden Sie immer den gesamten Mailverkehr mit.

Da ich mir mittlerweile sicher bin, dass nicht mehr viel nachkommen wird, habe ich folgendes geantwortet:

Hallo,

anscheinend sind Sie des Lesens nicht kundig. Ich habe meinem Widerruf nichts hinzuzufügen.

Mit allergrößter Gelassenheit sehen meine Tochter Juliane und ich Ihrer Klage entgegegen.

Mit uns würden sich zahlreiche User in verschiedenen Interforen darüber freuen.

Also, wann klagen Sie?

Freundliche Grüße

mein Name


Sollte ich mich irren, werden ich wohl im Forum mit dem Hut rundgehen müssen  und um Kostenübernahme bitten.

Sobald es Neuigkeiten werde ich wieder melden.

Dies ist mein erster Beitrag in einem Forum und ich hoffe, er wird lesbar dargestellt.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2006)

hm.......hab mich damals bei sms fever angemeldet,ich idiot..naja...
rechnung bekommen....hier n bissl durchgelesn...wiederruf per einschreiben und mail verschickt.
keinerlei reaktion von denen bekommen.
nu heute....zahlungserinnerung.

hilfe hab angst.....weiter ignorieren?
was soll ich machen *Sfz*


----------



## dotshead (2 Februar 2006)

> Es wurden daher bei der Anmeldung ganz offensichtlich bewußt
> falsche Daten eingegeben, um sich unsere Leistungen zu erschleichen, da
> nur Erwachsene unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können.



Finde ich irgendeinen Hinweis auf der Startseite oder in den AGBs, dass sich das Angebot nur an Erwachsene richtet? Muß ein Teenager damit rechnen, dass das Geburtsjahr bei der Eingabe 1987 endet? Lässt sich daraus eine bewusste Erschleichung von Dienstleistungen ableiten?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja, ich vergass. Tolle Gewinnspiele haben die auch noch gebastelt. Alles natürlich in Deutsch ( logisch, sind ja auch Tschechen    ) und mit jeweils der gleichen tschechischen Anschrift.....


Eine Anschrift ist eine Anschrift ist eine Anschrift 

Nein, ich zettele jetzt nicht wieder einen Weltenkrieg mit dem Herrn D*H* an...


			
				Die Katz aus Panama schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt das Zeuss Team erreichen über ICQ unter den Nummern :
> D* Grafik : ***
> ...
> Alle der alte sowie auch der neue Zeuss arbeiten gemeinsam an dem Projekt also kannste dich getrost an uns wenden.
> ...


Wenn er mitlest, wird er's verstehen, beim zeus und beim Teutates, wenn er a bisserl mitdenken tuen tut...


----------



## cicojaka (2 Februar 2006)

Du immer mit meinen kryptischen Andeutungen...
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9177


----------



## stieglitz (3 Februar 2006)

cicojaka schrieb:
			
		

> Du immer mit meinen kryptischen Andeutungen...
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9177



Verstehst Du Aka-Aka auch nie?


----------



## ecks0ne (3 Februar 2006)

so war heute bei der verbraucher zentrale. so wirklich was hats aber nich gebracht. der typ hat mir zwar son musterbrief mitgegeben, in dem ich mich auf mein wiederrufsrecht beziehen soll. soll ihn ausserdem mit rückschein verschicken.
wenn wer den musterbrief haben will, soll sich per pn bei mir melden. hoffe mal das der brief was bewirkt.

kann das sein, dass auf s****n.de nun gar kein hinweis mehr auf kosten angezeigt werden?


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Februar 2006)

ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> kann das sein, dass auf s****n.de nun gar kein hinweis mehr auf kosten angezeigt werden?


weder  der ersten noch auf der zweiten Anmeldeseite direkt einsehbar, sondern nur noch tief in den AGB ht*p://www.s*msen.de/?content=agb


> 3. Vertragsleistungen
> 
> 3.1 Ist der Vertrag gemäß Ziffer 2.1 dieser Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zustandegekommen, hat der Kunde das Recht, die Dienstleistung von Verimount zunächst 14 Tage lang im Wege einer Testmitgliedschaft zu erproben. Während dieser Testmitgliedschaft kann der Kunde bis zu 100 SMS kostenlos über die Internetseite unter der Domain w*w.s*msen.de versenden. Die Testmitgliedschaft ist innerhalb dieser 14 Tage jederzeit kündbar. Sofern der Kunde die Testmitgliedschaft nicht innerhalb der 14 Tage kündigt, verlängert sich der Vertrag in eine Mitgliedschaft mit einer Mindestvertragslaufzeit von zwölf Monaten. Der SMS- Versand wird dann kostenpflichtig im Sinne von § 6 dieser Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.
> 
> 3.2 Durch den Vertrag verpflichtet sich Verimount, dem Kunden monatlich 100 SMS gutzuschreiben, sobald die Zahlung durch den Kunden gemäß § 6 dieser Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen erfolgt ist. Der Kunde kann diese 100 SMS an beliebige Personen versenden. Der Versand der SMS erfolgt über das Internetportal w*w.s*msen.de.


auf der zweiten Seite muß ein Häkchen gesetzt werden bei:


> Hiermit akzeptiere ich die oben genannten Ausführungen. Ich habe die AGB, Kundeninfos und die Datenschutzbestimmungen gelesen und bin damit einverstanden.


----------



## ecks0ne (3 Februar 2006)

jo, hab ich schon gesehen. aber so wie ich den herr verbraucher zentrale heute verstanden habe, müssen kosten eigentlich sofort erkennbar sein.

egal hab denen jetzt auffordernen brief geschrieben und mal gucken was rasukommt.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

Hey ich bin zufällig auf diese Seite geraten beim durchsuchen.

Meine schwester hat sich bei simsen angemeldet und auch gesimst, hat dann ne shock bekommen wegen den Kosten.
Hat dann irgendwann überwießen und gleich gekündigt.. die bestätigung kam bis jetzt noch nicht, aber das ist nciht das Thema.

Wenige Tage später kam von sms-*** auch eine Rechnung.
Sie behauptet felsenfest, dass sie sich bei sms-*** nicht angemeldet hat.
Wieso auch..sie hatte ja 100 frei-sms 

Jetzt habe ich dem support geschrieben, dass keine anmeldung vorliegen kann... dieser schickte als antwort nur die erste mahnung..
dann wollte ich von den Leuten eine übereinstimmende Willenserklärung sehen, welche sie mir nicht zeigen wollten, sondern mir rieten eine anzeige gegen unbekannt zu machen...

kann es sein, dass die firmen untereinander Adressen tauschen??


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

ohne anmeldung hätte sie ja die gratis sms gar nicht nutzen können....dazu braucht man doch die zugangsdaten und die bekommt man nur wenn man sich angemeldet hat...
auch wenns nur den anschein hat..als hätte  man sich nur für die gratis sms angemeldet


----------



## rolf76 (3 Februar 2006)

*Kann denn hier nie jemand richtig lesen!*  :laber:  :willnicht: 

Es ging darum, dass sie sich bei simsen angemeldet hat und ZUSÄTZLICH noch von sms-... , einer anderen Seite!, die sie offenbar nicht besucht hatte, eine Rechnung erhalten hat.


________________________________________________________________________________________
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

sorry süßer...

leider weiß ich nicht--- was sms*** ist oder heißt ...
bei den ganzen abkürzungen  und ***** kennt sich bald keiner mehr aus


----------



## rolf76 (3 Februar 2006)

War nicht persönlich gemeint, ist in diesem Thread aber leider eine verbreitete "Krankheit"...

sms-... soll vielleicht das hier sein:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135329#135329


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

hallöchen...

ja danke....
bei den ganzen verstümmelungen ist es manchmal wirklich nicht leicht den inhalt zu verstehen...

ich weiß allerding auch nicht wo die simsens meine adresse her haben..
ich denk auch, dass hier adressen ausgetauscht werden.
ich hab ein paar mal über einen anderen anbieter gratis sms verschickt,
da hatte ich noch nie promleme.. man kann da 3sms am tag versenden und die sind wirklich gratis.. da kommt keine rechnung hinterher....
sofern sich da nix geändert hat... man weiß ja nie..   

ich wünsch dir einen schönen tag


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

Thx erstma für die Antworten...

also die site ist sms-trend.de...



> Bei diesen Verträgen ist die Position der Verbraucher aber besser. Er muss nicht nachweisen, dass er nicht gekauft hat, sondern der Anbieter muss den Vertragsschluss belegen.



thx für diesen Hinweis...

also muss mir der Versand nachweisen, dass meine sis sich dort angemeldet hat??


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

Bin auch auf den [...] reingefallen und hab auch weil ich Angst hatte das Geld überwiesen. Was soll ich jetzt machen, wenn es wirklich eine Abzocke ist?

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2006)

Eve_2008 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch auf den [...] reingefallen und hab auch weil ich Angst hatte das Geld überwiesen. Was soll ich jetzt machen...


Zumindest zusätzlich kündigen, damit sich der Dienst nicht ungewollt nach einem Jahr verlängert. Ansonsten SMSen, was das Zeug hält, jeden Monat mindestens 100 - Du hast ja dafür bezahlt!


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

dread schrieb:
			
		

> Thx erstma für die Antworten...
> 
> also die site ist sms-tr**d.de...



Ging mir genauso. Konnte mich beim besten Willen an keine Anmeldung bei sms-t**nd erinnern und habe dennoch kurz nach der Rechnung von s*msen.de auch noch von denen eine Rechnung bekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2006)

*Netzwelt-Hilfe*

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73535-der-simsenderatgeber-so-reagieren-sie.html


----------



## wurm37 (3 Februar 2006)

artikel ist sehr interessant, sie haben mir aber trotzdem mit klage gedroht wenn ich nicht zahle obwohl ich ihnen zuletzt sogar am telefon erklärt habe das ich diesen dienst nicht inanspruch nehemen werde. (hab mich dort blöderweise nur wegen einem gewinnspiel registriet)

*da der Thread inzwischen sehr lang geworden ist, wurde er in zwei Teile geteilt - dieser hier ist Teil I - zu Teil II geht's hier lang - einfach auf die blaue Schrift klicken!*
_ - modaction.sep_


----------

